#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-28
<WebVisitor-0> hey everybody. i was looking at setting up multitouch on my laptop...and am having some difficulty
<WebVisitor-0> touchegg doesnt seem to be working for me
<WebVisitor-0> i downloaded the source and compiled it myself...and installed the dependencies, and it's not doing anything
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-29
<gustavold> anybody knows how is the multi-touch support of samsung series 9 touchpad?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-31
<WebVisitor-0> hi to all
<WebVisitor-0> i've just a simple question
<WebVisitor-0> i bought a logitech wireless touchpad
<WebVisitor-0> and i'm looking for a way to use gestures :)
<WebVisitor-0> is it supported by somthing? i find it is using synaptic driver
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-27
<Mirv> janimo: no I've just run other tests on the desktop so far like Qt Creator
<guest123> evening. got a few questions if any one has time to answer.
<guest123> having an issue installing trusty on a nexus 4.
<guest123> Had saucy installed but went back to android wanted to test trusty and am having issues flashing boot
<guest123> verified the md5 and still get invalid boot image. running 4.4.2 currently
<guest123> yes its "LOCK STATE - unlocked"
<guest123> Got the same error when trying to flash the stock JWR66Y boot loader as well from developers.google.com
<guest123>  Writing the most recent bootloader (krt16s) is successful
<Jazzy_> hi
<Jazzy_> Anyone know which OS of Ubuntu is used to install mobile version?
<guest123> any os with android sdk installed
<guest123> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<guest123> scroll down to manual install
<Jazzy_> I going to install on micromax a100
<Jazzy_> Thanks
<guest123> np
<guest123> am now getting this: [  258.059484] pil pil3: dsps: Failed to locate dsps.mdt
<guest123> [  258.059758] dsps_load: fail to load DSPS firmware dsps.
<guest123> from dmesg on devices
<guest123> from a clean load of 4.4.2 i was able to flash everything. would only boot to a black screen and sit there for ~15 minutes. am now flashing jwr66y and am going ot try installing from there.
<varunbhat> guest123: are you using the precompiled images for booting ubuntu touch?
<guest123> yes from manual install instructions
<varunbhat> Do you have any idea about compiling the images from cyanogenmod images?
<guest123> havent done but could figure it out
<guest123> booting to a black screen after restoring jwr66y and this: http://pastebin.com/sQ7Agujr
<varunbhat> ok.. i have the same issue, the device boots into a black screen and stays in the boot loop.. im not sure how to get the boot logs..could you please point me in the right direction?
<guest123> i ran dmesg and got an issue with dsps firmware
<guest123> try adb shell while black screen
<guest123> then dmesg
<varunbhat> it gives me permission denied..
<guest123> on dmesg or adb shell?
<varunbhat> adb shell
<guest123> run as root
<guest123> prolly started adb server as root and trying shell as user
<guest123> issue with the pre compiled image?
<varunbhat> yes tried that.. but somehow the demsg and all system logs are giving me permission errors when i try to read them
<guest123> pastebin?
<varunbhat> i'm not sure.. that was the reason i was trying to compile the cyanogenmod to ubuntu touch..
<guest123> pastebin the errors you are getting
<varunbhat> i dont have the device with me now.. would you be available at a later time to help me with the issue?
<guest123> probably not but someone will be here im sure
<varunbhat> ok.
<guest123> what android version was your device on
<varunbhat> android 4.1.2
<guest123> what device
<varunbhat> note 2
<guest123> so the issue is in touch ui
<varunbhat> it gives me something like this
<varunbhat> http://pastebin.com/3jS4zhFr
<guest123> run as root?
<varunbhat> yes
<guest123> try (as root) kill `pgrep adb` && adb
<guest123> coming from jwr66y i got a full boot into ubuntu touch, however, no UI
<guest123> recognizes power button wakeup and switches the backlight on however no gui
<guest123> meh ill wait a couple of days then try again
<guest123> assuming the issue gets fixed that is
<dholbach> good morning
<guest123> morning
<guest123> 6 hours behind you here
<guest123> so pardon the lag :)
<diroots> Hi there
<diroots> New to ubuntu touch, I found latest builds, and I noticed the different names for different devices : manta, mako, maguro and grouper, but what is goldfish?
<Stskeeps> the emulator in android, typically
<diroots> oh ok!
<diroots> I was hoping it was a pre-version for nexus 7 flo/deb :'(
<Laney> sforshee: did you see my message on friday about the powerd brightness api?
<sforshee> Laney: I just saw it a few minutes ago, I was off on friday and travelling over the weekend
<Laney> sforshee: okay, the one about getting the current state is more important to me
<Laney> (it's a checkbox in the UI)
<sforshee> Laney: what state information are you after?
<Laney> sforshee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brightness#Phone
<Laney> if "auto brightness" is enabled or not
<sforshee> Laney: but shouldn't you be _telling_ powerd about the state, since you know the user settings and powerd does not?
<sforshee> fwiw autobrightness is always going to be disabled at boot until you tell powerd to turn it on
<Laney> the settings application doesn't know if it's 'at boot' or not
<Laney> we will tell powerd to turn the setting on or off, but it should also be able to tell us what the current state is
<Laney> it's a d-bus api, someone else could have toggled it
<Laney> (which is one thing that using properties allows us to have - change notification)
<sforshee> Laney: well something is going to have to tell powerd the user settings initially, because powerd doesn't know what to use when it starts
<sforshee> there isn't an api to get the current settings, so if it's really needed then it will have to be added
<Laney> why don't you store them?
<sforshee> why should a system service store user settings?
<sforshee> what if different users have different settings?
<Laney> then you load the right one
<Laney> I'll report a bug
<sforshee> Laney: I don't think user settings belong in powerd, but you should take it up with ChickenCutlass if you feel differently
<Laney> something needs to set it so that when the phone is restarted the right settings are applied, and there needs to be a way to query the state
<ChickenCutlass> Laney, sforshee so from my understanding the settings should live in the settings app.
<Laney> what does 'live' mean?
<rsalveti> yeah, and it should set the right config once the unity8/user session is started
<rsalveti> I'd guess powerd would have it disabled by default, until the user session is fully up
<sforshee> rsalveti: correct
<Laney> system-settings is an application, not a mechanism for initialising settings
<rsalveti> right, not necessarily system-settings
<rsalveti> but something else
<rsalveti> powerd is a system daemon, shouldn't have to know anything user specific
<Laney> I think it'd be a strange design, but at the end of the day what I need is a place to query the current state
<Laney> and powerd has to know that to apply the setting, so it seems like it should be on its d-bus api
<Laney> initialisation is a separate question I guess
<sforshee> Laney: the api could be added to powerd, but at boot the settings are just defaults
<sforshee> Laney: so if system-settings asks powerd instead of pulling up the save user settings then the user settings just get reset every time the device reboots
<Laney> right, I get that - but something (that's not system-settings) has to initialise it /anyway/
<Laney> otherwise the user has the wrong settings
<Laney> and at that point powerd knows the value, so can be queried for it
<sforshee> so you just hope that something has initialized them with powerd and is giving you back the saved user settings?
<sforshee> seems like you should just ask whomever saves the settings
<Laney> It's asking powerd about the policy that powerd is applying currently
<Laney> hmm, but there's a problem if setUserBrightness isn't going to store its value
<Laney> erm, userAutoBrightnessEnable I mean
<Laney> sigh
<sforshee> Laney: it's not going to store it across reboots
<sforshee> it knows the current value it's using
<seb128> is that setting an user one or a system one?
<Laney> should we just define a gsettings key? someone needs to set it; who's that going to be?
<Laney> unity8?
<Laney> it's a user setting
<seb128> if that's an user setting I guess unity8 should apply the value on session start/store it when it changes
<sforshee> yes
<seb128> Saviq, ^ wdyt?
<Laney> I'm going to define a key and file a Unity8 bug to have it synchronised with powerd
<Laney> means less cpp in that panel at least
<Saviq> Laney, seb128, sounds fine I think
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<Laney> ty
<diroots> flo version for multirom : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49759813&postcount=308 nice!
<sergiusens> changed
<davmor2> Morning all
<om26er> if I flash ubuntu touch after flashing android 4.4 on the device will radios work ? or should I first go back to 4.3 ?
<WebbyIT> om26er, couple of weeks ago I had to go back to 4.3, don't know if now is fixed
<ybon> you can just reflash radio with 4.3 (what I've done) after install with 4.4, but it seems better to downgrade properly before
<ybon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio
<seb128> mpt, hey
<seb128> mpt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone ... should the "Install <n> Updates" button be "update" (lowercase)?
<brendand> hi, i have a question about low-power states in the phablet image
<brendand> which ones are there - how are they entered/when, and do they have any analogue to traditional s3/s4 power states?
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! Under apparmor, if an app has access to a symlink file, does it gets access to the symlinked file too (even if normally it wouldn't be able to access it directly)?
<FuLgOrE> I'm flashing Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 now :)
<mardy> Mirv: hi! I suspect that the reason of the failures with Qt 5.2 (signond and signon-ui, at least) is that Q_ASSERTs were a no-op in the previous builds
<mardy> Mirv: did you enable them yourself in Qt 5.2, or is it something we inherit from upstream?
<brendand> ogra_, any ideas ^ (my question)
<FuLgOrE> it works. just basic, but it works :)
<cwayne> FuLgOrE, :_
<cwayne> oops, :)
<cwayne> FuLgOrE, i've found that pretty much everything works except audio
<FuLgOrE> cwayne: I have some trouble with touch screen. sometimes I cannot go back to the homescreen
<FuLgOrE> but I made a reboot now
<FuLgOrE> and I have trouble to connect to my wifi on the regular way (maybe I edit the config file later)
<FuLgOrE> for a 24h old alpha version it works very nice :)
<Mirv> mardy: I shouldn't have touched anything related to those. tsdgeos might have bumped into the Q_ASSERT behavior change already possibly. well, hmm, of course it might also matter that as per request the PPA Qt builds are done using debug options to get better backtraces in case of crashes.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: well, stuff should not rely on Q_ASSERT being noops :D
<mardy> Mirv: most likely that's the case
<tsdgeos> nor the other way around
<Mirv> mardy: but no other packages seem to have exactly that kind of problem
<mardy> tsdgeos: agreed
<tsdgeos> Mirv: actually i fixed a bug somewhere about that
<tsdgeos> don't remember where
<tsdgeos> can check
<mardy> tsdgeos: you fixed accounts-qml-module, and now I found another case in signon-ui
<tsdgeos> this one
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu-sensors/temporary_open_file/+merge/202874
<mardy> tsdgeos: the problem is that the one I found now cannot be fixed, because QtDBus lacks some APIs
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that one
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i reached the same conclusion
<tsdgeos> sorry i did not report :D
<tsdgeos> you have invalid messages
<tsdgeos> and you can't really create fake ones
<mardy> tsdgeos: yep, to mock an interface
<tsdgeos> right?
<mardy> tsdgeos: correct
<tsdgeos> mardy: that's the outcome of Mirv building the ppa pckages with debug enabled instead of release
<tsdgeos> but i think we should still have stuff work on debug
<mardy> tsdgeos: I'm filing a bug on QtDBus to see if we can add some specific APIs to enable mocking, but I'm afraid that in the meantime I'll just have to disable the tests
<tsdgeos> thing is, that assert seems "too much" to me, i.e. stuff works without the assert
<tsdgeos> so why is the assert there?
<FuLgOrE> hmm, if I use 'adb shell' I'm directly connected as root. Is that correct?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, right
<FuLgOrE> ok
<ogra_> we'll drop that soon so you will end up as phablet user and have to use sudo (like on a desktop)
<FuLgOrE> ok, good to kno
<FuLgOrE> w
<FuLgOrE> the phone stays a bit hot, sometimes if I want to type something, some letters are missing and if I go back from somewhere (e.g. dialer) to the home screen, the little preview shows strange things (pixel party :D)
<FuLgOrE> but the most things are working
<FuLgOrE> very nice :) where can I find the terminal app?
<FuLgOrE> and sometimes I have a big vertical stripe in middle/left side of the screen
<davmor2> FuLgOrE: under applications?  but there are keys there that aren't working currently known bug that needs fixing
<cwayne> FuLgOrE, that's the side-stage messing up.  that's fixed in later versions (with an update to ubuntu-touch-session)
<FuLgOrE> cwayne: thx | davmor2: when I tried to enter my wifi password, once I had no "v". the field was working but I couldn't see the letter. when I switched to numbers and back to letters it was okay again
<mardy> tsdgeos: FYI: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36475
<mardy> Mirv: meanwhile I'll disable the failing tests, then
<Mirv> mardy: ok, makes sense at this point I guess.
<FuLgOrE> it looks like unity8 eats 50% cpu
<FuLgOrE> o.O
<FuLgOrE> 1650 phablet   20   0  412856 116480  57600 S  48.0  6.1  13:27.13 unity8
<boiko> fginther: is there anything wrong with jenkins, or is this something related to dialer-app itself somehow: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/dialer-app-ci/135/
<FuLgOrE> brighness control is not working on N5 (just for your information, not important for me)
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> FuLgOrE, just confirmed here
<Mirv> if anyone (yes, please!) wants to try out seeing the problems and filing bugs for whatever components when running Qt 5.2, one can break his/her Nexus 4 quite well with the instructions at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6808355/ -> but Unity 8 will run at least to an extent. ppa-purge (or image updater) works to downgrade.
<boiko> Laney: hey, about your MR for telephony-service, is the other MR already landed? I mean the system-settings one
<Laney> boiko: no, it's preferred to do them in sync
<Laney> if you want to review the code / approach then we can think about landing afterwards
<boiko> Laney: ah ok, but is it ready for reviewing/merge already? I just don't want to merge code in telephony-service that might block it from releasing
<Laney> seb is reviewing u-s-s ~today
<Laney> so comment but not top approve if you want
<boiko> Laney: nice! I will review that in a couple hours then (almost lunch time here)
<Laney> cool, thank you
<FuLgOrE> I sent myself a sms. the sms symbol changed to blue color. but the "lock screen" shows "no data sources available"
<ybon> have you enabled stats on settings? just in case ;)
<FuLgOrE> ybon: no. do you know where I can get a manual for ubuntu touch? :D I have some simple questions a manual could answer I guess
<FuLgOrE> I don't want to bother you guys for nothing
<cwayne> FuLgOrE, it's not a bother, you've been quite helpful in fact :)
<FuLgOrE> I cannot believe that I was helpful :D I didn't do anything :D
<ybon> FuLgOrE: I don't know any use manual, sorry ;) But some says that a device that needs a user manual has a bad UI, so... ;)
<ybon> user* manual
<ybon> Anyway, the stats on  welcome page settings in on "privacy"
<FuLgOrE> thanks
<cwayne> wow
<cwayne> i didnt even know that
<FuLgOrE> cwayne: yes, it's activated
<FuLgOrE> german: Status auf dem Startbildschirm :D
<FuLgOrE> I'm still searching the terminal app. I saw in settings that it is installed but it's not on one of the home screens
<ybon> Elleo: is that you https://twitter.com/mikesheldon ? :)
<ybon> re: Canal person hacking Ubuntu Touch ;)
<Elleo> ybon: yep :)
<ybon> aaaaahh :)
<ybon> So I was already following you
<Elleo> heh, small world :)
<ybon> And so you know Richard from OSM too, right?
<shiggitay> rsalveti, are you around?
<Elleo> ybon: yeah, I don't know him massively well but we've chatted about canal + OSM stuff in the past
<ybon> fun :)
<jdstrand> mardy: hi! symlinks are resolved before evaluation, so the actual file is used
<ybon> Elleo: I think I remember him pigging both you and me on Twitter about the waterway rendering I'm working on ( http://fluv.io/ )
<Elleo> ahh, that was you, awesome
<ybon> So, next step, a waterway navigation app on UT :p
<Elleo> yeah, I think it was around the time richard mentioned getting locks rendering properly
<Elleo> hehe, yeah :)
<mardy> jdstrand: OK, so if a click package has a certain file, and uses a click hook to symlink it to a file in ~/.local/share/accounts/services/ (which is supposed to be readable by all click apps), other click apps won't be able to read this, right?
<Elleo> I notice your map is missing a lof of UK canals, I wonder if they've been tagged differently
<Elleo> lot*
<Elleo> well "missing" as in not as highlighted as most
<fginther> boiko, It appears to be a transient issue, the failures are caused because the touch device couldn't contact launchpad, but other test runs are passing. I'll experiment a bit
<ybon> Elleo: yes, I should investigate
<FuLgOrE> each reboot I have to type in my wifi password again. And each time a new config file will be generated (with serial number 1, 2, 3, ...)
<boiko> fginther: thanks
<FuLgOrE> is there a way to use ssh-server on the UT-phone ootb?
<FuLgOrE> I tried "ssh root@ip" and "ssh phablet@ip"
<FuLgOrE> both times connection refused
<popey> FuLgOrE: adb shell start ssh
<FuLgOrE> thx :)
<popey> actually
<popey> that'll start it as root, you may want a user-started sshd
<FuLgOrE> actually it works fine for me!
<jdstrand> mardy: right, cause they won't have access to the file in /opt
<jdstrand> (or wherever the click package is installed to)
<jdstrand> mardy: it will probably need read access to the ~/.local/share/accounts/services/ directory though, so it could potenentially get information from there
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok unity-scope-click was getting uninstalled because ubuntu-purchase-service was not set to recipe build. after that one gets built it's possible the apps start to work. there are still a small handful of packages that need to be uninstalled when upgrading.
<jdstrand> mardy: we've tried to minimize info leaks of this sort, but it isn't always possible. In the case of online accounts, it can get a list of account types from the API iirc, so there isn't a real issue there
<jdstrand> (correct me if I'm wrong)
<Mirv> I also built cordova today which resolved that one and html5 container packages, and I'll continue looking at the remaining problematic packages tomorrow (although I believe most of them are due to qt-videonode)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<mardy> jdstrand: the online accounts API to enumerate the providers and services is implemented as a library, so it uses the permissions of the app
<mardy> jdstrand: but I think that's fine
<mardy> dbarth: ^
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: As you could read before, I flashed UT on hammerhead. At first many thanks for creating that nice image! How can I support you to solve some issues? In which way you would prefer something like a bug report? Or does anybody else from the community have to do that now?
<dbarth> mardy: reading the backlog
<tsdgeos> mardy: otoh you could have a fake dbus server for your tests, but of course, that's a bit more of a work :D
<dbarth> mardy: ok, so we're clear then
<dbarth> mardy: objection dismissed ;)
<FuLgOrE> ups! Each time I reboot, I will have to set up wifi again. And each time I get a new wifi interface (wlan7 at the moment)
<fginther> boiko, I reran the mako test job, this time it executed but hit a dailer-app crash: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4858/
<FuLgOrE> could you please do me a favor and check the ut-mailing list if you got an email from me (Georg Schmitz) with this subject: Re: [Ubuntu-phone] Call for testing: experimental 4.4.2 based images
<cwayne> FuLgOrE, i dont see one
<FuLgOrE> cwayne: thanks. the chinese internet connection makes me crazy -.-
<FuLgOrE> I try it with vpn, brb
<FuLgOrE> cwayne: Is my mail there? It should have worked. Damn Internet connection. Sorry for making trouble...
<cwayne> FuLgOrE, yep
<FuLgOrE> thx :)
<FuLgOrE> regarding the "several wlan devices" issue, did that happen on other devices than Nexus 5 as well? Each reboot I have to manually set up the wifi connection and each time I get a new wifi interface
<davmor2> FuLgOrE: works fine here on a non 4.4.2 system so might be an issue on that version
<dholbach> salut didrocks, do you know when the bot releases a new ubuntu-html5-theme? I think you answered a similar question in the past, but I can't quite remember the answer
<didrocks> dholbach: it will be once ubuntu-html5-theme upstream put a new landing ask on the spreadsheet and we assign a slot (and we can promote the next image which isn't the case right now)
<dholbach> ok cool, thanks
<mardy> kenvandine: any idea on how to coordinate the landing of the app-access branch of u-s-s-o-a with friends-app and other apps using online accounts? (such as the Reminders app)
<didrocks> dholbach: yw! :)
<dholbach> didrocks, I thought the package uploads to the archive were (sort of) unrelated to things landing on the image
<mardy> kenvandine: if the app-access branch lands before these apps get updated, they will still be able to use the accounts they've been using so far, but not any newly-created account
<kenvandine> mardy, will landing the app-access branch break any of the apps?
<kenvandine> ah
<mardy> kenvandine: because by default new accounts will be created with an empty ACL
<didrocks> dholbach: they are totally related, we don't want to introduce new regressions if already we can't promote an image
<dpm> hey tedg, on this MP, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-calendar-app/url-dispatcher/+merge/201543 would you mind merging trunk and re-pushing? I'll then top-approve
<kenvandine> mardy, is it just friends-app and reminders?
<tedg> dpm, Sure
<dpm> great, thanks!
<kenvandine> mardy, and are they all ready to be merged?
<mardy> kenvandine: AFAIK, but I don't really know
<dholbach> didrocks, thanks
<mardy> kenvandine: no, I didn't propose a branch for the Reminders app yet
<kenvandine> mardy, any risk to the desktop?
<mardy> kenvandine: I don't think so, this code is not used on the desktop
<kenvandine> ok, well lets make sure all the branches are ready to be approved
<kenvandine> and get them on the landing plan
<cwayne> mardy, should we wait til after it's all landed and confirmed working before we do the click-hooks merge?
<mardy> cwayne: good idea
<cwayne> yeah, makes sense
<cwayne> although there's nothing particularly dangerous about that MR, i'm happy to wait to make sure stuff's working :)
<elopio> ping mardy. You are back right? When you have some time, I have some questions about online accounts and autopilot
<mardy> elfangor: yep, feel free to ask
<mardy> elopio: ops, that was for you ^
<mardy> elfangor: sorry for the noise :-)
<elopio> mardy: welcome back. I hope you are having a nice time with your child :)
<elopio> mardy: I'm trying to start system settings like this:
<elopio> $ system-settings online-accounts
<elopio> but I get: file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/SingleControl.qml:59: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<tedg> dpm, Updated, also switched to be more like the desktop stuff that had been changed.
<mardy> elopio: are there more messages?
<dpm> tedg, ah, nice, thanks!
<elopio> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826589/
<elfangor> mardy: no problem :)
<mardy> elopio: OK, I tried it just now and I get the same error, which means I'll hopefully fix it soon
<timp> mardy: the control has no pressed property?
<timp> the SingleControl seems to assume that, but doesn't really check for it
<elopio> mardy: OK, I'll file a bug for you.
<elopio> mardy: I'm trying to add an ubuntu one account from autopilot to test the click scope. Is there a way to do that with the accounts CLI?
<timp> you could work around it by adding the pressed property, or by setting SingleControl.pressed: false
<elopio> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1273262
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273262 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Error when opening the online-accounts panel from command line" [Undecided,New]
<attente> bfiller, hi
<bfiller> attente: howdy
<mardy> elopio: thanks
<mardy> elopio: yes, you can, using the account-console tool
<attente> bfiller, talking with seb128 about if it makes sense to not use the spell-checking-languages key
<bfiller> attente: we have no support for it in the code currently
<StephenGregory> Hey guys. Is it possible to port Ubuntu Touch to the BeagleBone Black? If so, what steps would be involved? Thanks!
<seb128> bfiller, do you plan to support it?
<bfiller> seb128: don't think so, the spell checking is tied to the current keyboard language
<seb128> bfiller, that sucks :/
<bfiller> seb128: so the spellchecker when enabled automtically uses the proper language
<bfiller> seb128: not sure of it's value..
<bfiller> it will use the active language's dictionary
<mardy> elopio: account-console create --help
<seb128> bfiller, well, as a french user I'm using azerty layout only, because that's what I'm used to
<seb128> bfiller, but I need to write in english all day long because you guys don't want to write french to me :p
<elopio> mardy: I gave it a try and got stuck after the login:
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826645/
<elopio> I suppose I'm missing something.
<seb128> bfiller, on my desktop I've english and french dict both available all the time on my azerty layout, since I keep switching languages
<bfiller> seb128: yeah that makes sense
<bfiller> seb128: so we'll look into adding that then, but definitely don't have it now
<bfiller> seb128: shouldn't be too hard I don't think
<mardy> elopio: does U1 actually use a different authentication than plain password?
<seb128> bfiller, thanks, do you want a bug report for it?
<bfiller> seb128: would be good
<elopio> mardy: it uses oauth, I think.
<mardy> elopio: I think that your paste shows that you got it working: you are successfully reading the password
<mardy> elopio: AFAIK, no, but let me double check
<bfiller> seb128: and I know supporting the spell checking langs was part of the design, unfortunately thomas didn't implement it that way - so we'll need to do some rework
<elopio> mardy: so, maybe it's just that the UI is not showing me the account info.
<mardy> elopio: nope, no oauth (see "cat /usr/share/accounts/providers/ubuntuone.provider")
<elopio> I'll try to continue the test with this.
<mardy> elopio: maybe you just have to enable it (account-console edit 18 --enable)
<bfiller> seb128: so basically you want to be able to switch what spell checker you are using and not have that tied to the current keyboard layout, correct?
<elopio> mardy: which brings another request. It would be really nice if we expose account-console as a python module, so we can import it and use its methods, instead of run the command.
<bfiller> seb128: like french layout with english spell checker dictionary
<seb128> bfiller, yes, I think in really most users use 1 keymap (why change when you are used to something) but can type in different language
<mardy> elopio: maybe, but if you look at account-console, it's actually just a small script written using the accounts python bindings, so I'm not sure it's worth
<seb128> bfiller, right, I write in english/french/german on my azerty layout for example
<bfiller> seb128: makes sense
<elopio> mardy: hum, I didn't notice that. Ok, so I'll give it a try before asking for a package.
<elopio> thank you!
<mardy> elopio: yw
<bfiller> seb128: one change we'd need to make is decouple the hunspell packages from the keyboard-language plugin packages currently they are deps of the keyboard-language package
<FuLgOrE> N5 and USB otg makes a lot of fun :D
<bfiller> seb128: actually maybe not, they are all currently installed anyway but mightnot be in the future
<bfiller> attente, seb128 : can we land the changes we've already discussed in u-s-s then work on enabling spell-checking-languages next?
<bfiller> attente: or just have spell-checking-language always default to the active-lang for now until we add support in the backend
<seb128> bfiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1273275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273275 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "The osk shouldn't assume that active layout = language in use" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> bfiller, sure, we can land the switch to enable/disable and keep the other options hidden until we get support for those
<bfiller> cool
<attente> ok, i'll just revert some of those deletions
<annerajb> is the 4.4 code up on gerrit?
<jgdx> oSoMoN_, \o. You've mentioned switching to oxide in [1]. When do you expect this to happen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1269846
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269846 in webbrowser-app "changing OPTION in a SELECT is not visible until SELECT blur" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oSoMoN_> jgdx, there are high hopes this can happen in time for 14.04, but we’re not exactly there yet, we’ll be sprinting on oxide next week and it should give us a much clearer idea of whether this is doable
<oSoMoN> jgdx, short answer: ASAP :)
<mterry> Cimi, you are working on the welcome wizard yeah?  I think that merge proposal is in your court right now
<Cimi> mterry, currently on preview widgets
<jgdx> oSoMoN, okay thanks. :) Good luck
<oSoMoN> thx
<Wardane> The lastest ubuntu touch daily build is not booting on my nexus 4. All I get is a black screen.
<ogra_> which channel do you use ?
<ogra_> (trusty/devel is definitely fine here ... )
<Wardane> I did a manual flash
<Wardane> I probably will just reinstall android and flash it the conventional way
<ogra_> hmm, might be that you need to touch /home/phablet/.display-mir for that to work (via adb shell)
<ogra_> we havent tested manual in a while
<Wardane> Sorry for being a noob but what do you mean by 'touch'?
<ogra_> what i wrote :)
<ogra_> adb shell touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<ogra_> adb reboot
<ogra_> and see if the UI comes up then
<Wardane> Got it thank you
<ogra_> if that doesnt work, use the normal method via phablet-flash ... that definitely works and gets regular testing
<Wardane> Touching /home/phablet/.display-mir worked! Thank you
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> note that you can not do over the air updates of such an isntall
<Wardane> Oh I didn't realize that. I am going to phablet-flash then
<davmor2> Wardane: touch is a command that just updates the timestamp on a file or creates an empty file if one doesn't exist in order to update it's timestamp.
<Mad_Halfling> Hi, quick question, please - sorry if I'm being stupid, but how do you install apps, now? As I understand it, they should appear as search results, now, rather than there being an explicit app search/install programs, correct? If so, then I don't seem to be able to find any - I've got the Click Packages enabled, am on 14.04 r144 and have internet connectivity as the music app just updated.  Does anyone have any new apps I c
<kenvandine> tedg, how will upstart_app_launch_start_multiple_helper deal with apps with SingleInstance=true in the .desktop file?
<tedg> kenvandine, It doesn't know anything about desktop files, so it'll ignore it.
<ogra_> barry, bug 1273288 for you :)
<ubot5> bug 1273288 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "On installes where no OTA upgrade is possible, system-image should not attempt an upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273288
<kenvandine> tedg, great
<ogra_> (and probably seb128 too, not sure where the thing should be blocked)
<tedg> kenvandine, untrusted helpers are indepenent there.
<barry> ogra_: thanks, looking
<seb128> ogra_, is that a supported usecase/scenario?
<ogra_> seb128, developer mode is supposed to get a UI switch at some point (and i guess also a switch to make the img rw), once this is set, OTA should be disabled
<seb128> ogra_, I've been using image updates with rw one for a while, seems to work fine?
<seb128> ogra_, what is "OTA" btw?
<ogra_> seb128, the cdimage images/zip installs are indeed not a supported usecase, but all ports currently (and likely for a while) use this install method ... which means they all get this behavior
<ogra_> seb128, Over The Air updates :)
<OttOmanTR> over the air updates
<OttOmanTR> :)
<seb128> ogra_, well, I'm fine having a spinner just spin on non supported images, but if you can support from the backend to check for those case and a design I'm fine doing the UI changes
<seb128> ogra_, I'm not going to go out of my way to do that though, ETOOMUCHTODO already without trying to solve non supported cases
<ogra_> seb128, they replace parts of the system ... if you made changes that gets you weird results ... (install htop in a rw image, do an upgrade, then do dpkg -l htop .... you will notice htop is gone from the dpkg db ... but the binary is still there)
<ogra_> seb128, ok, i'll stop filing bugs then
<FuLgOrE> regarding each reboot=new interface (Nexus 5): it always changes the mac-address
<seb128> ogra_, right, that works fine enough for my usecase (installing new settings to test them)
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: Are you just a volunteer or you're from Canonical?
<seb128> ogra_, if I had to redownload/do a new install every day I would be really annoyed (or stop testing on the device and keep the image ro)
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, i'm working for canonical
<ogra_> seb128, well, it will eventually break if you do OTA upgrades over a rw image ... note that i didnt say it needs to be fixed soon or anything ...
<OttOmanTR> ogra_:  I appreciate your work guys, thanks a lot to the team
<ogra_> but well, bugs seem to not be wanted ... i thought it might help to have it noted down
<ogra_> (on a sidenote i filed it on request of one of the download-manager devs sitting here at the table)
<seb128> ogra_, it's not that bugs are not wanted, but as said we have too much to do atm ... anyway, set it as wishlist let's see if we ever get to it ;-)
<FuLgOrE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826897/ <-- dmesg | grep wlan
<FuLgOrE> I think I got it
<FuLgOrE> [    1.805180] bcm_wifi_get_mac_addr: Failed to get information from file /persist/wifi/.macaddr (-2)
<FuLgOrE> the path /persist doesn't exist...
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^
<FuLgOrE> this image is RW. could somebody cat me the information from /persist/wifi/.macaddr?? :D
<FuLgOrE> I will inform rsalveti via mail later
<FuLgOrE> than I hopefully get my wifi working, without typing the password every time. that makes me crazy :D
<FuLgOrE> wlan936 also makes me crazy :D
<FuLgOrE> or /etc/udev/rule.d/70-persistent-net.rules = 50mb is also strange ;-)
<FuLgOrE> I'm just joking...
<Wardane> How do you take a screenshot?
<ybon> phablet-screenshot from your desktop :)
<ybon> (when your devide is plugged in, of course ;) )
<Wardane> Perfect thank you
<ogra_> rsalveti, bug 1273308
<ubot5> bug 1273308 in android (Ubuntu) "lxc-console -n android -t0 does not work on flo images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273308
<boiko> fginther: trying to check what's in the backtrace
<Laney> seb128: where do we put shared components in u-s-s?
<Laney> we had the SettingsCheckEntry before but I forgot where it was - can you remember?
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/remove-settingscheckentry/+merge/188320
<seb128> Laney, src/SystemSettings in seems
<seb128> it
<Laney> oh ok
<Laney> we had them compiled in
<Laney> ah no, that isn't
<Laney> nod
<auro> Hi, is there a seperate forum for Nexus 7 issues or this is it?
<ogra_> auro, this channel is for all ubuntu touch related issues ...
<auro> orga_, my first time on IRC. I used the ubuntu touch instructions and bring it up on 13.10 on Nexus 7. Is a 8GB machine. I wanted to report some behaviour.
<attente> dpm, kalikiana, i've run into a hiccup trying to get the dynamic language switching to work across the entire device
<attente> mainly there's seems to be an issue with apps in general being unable to access the user's language through accountsservice (permissions problem it seems)
<dpm> hi attente, oh, what was it?
<dpm> oh
<attente> in accountsservice, a call to sd_pid_get_session() is made which returns EACCES
<hedz09> Hey guys. Is it possible to port Ubuntu Touch to the BeagleBone Black? If so, what steps would be involved? Thanks!
<popey> hedz09: have you seen the porting guide?
<popey> hedz09: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<hedz09> Yes, I've seen it but Cyangenmod hasn't been ported yet to the Beaglebone Black (not that I'm aware of).
<hedz09> Looking for some advice from those experienced with porting on where to start.
<popey> hedz09: that might be a problem then
<boiko> Laney: where can I get accountsservice-ubuntu-touch-schemas from to test your changes?
<hedz09> Trying to port Cyangenmod would be the first step?
<balu360> please help to install for 1777
<labsin> popey, Could you try my app again? http://ubuntuone.com/2ECSspw1A5N1RwKdcTh1BM
<popey> labsin: sure thing!
<wardane> Can anyone give me  a link or tell me how to install a click package to Ubuntu Touch?
<achiang> what do we use these version tarballs for? https://system-image.ubuntu.com/devel/mako/
<achiang> cwayne: ^^
<popey> wardane: adb push foo.click /tmp
<popey> wardane: adb shell sudo -u phablet pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<wardane> Thank you
<popey> labsin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827786/ that looks unwell
<cwayne> achiang, IIRC it's always unpacked on top of the rootfs, and contains just the version info
<cwayne> stgraber, ^
<labsin> popey, It was a test to add qml modules. It works on the desktop in confinement -.-
<labsin> I'll try the emulator
<popey> labsin: sorry
<labsin> popey, no problem. Is qmlscene totally different on the phone?
<cwayne> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/lxc-android-config/pretty-hostname/+merge/203400
<popey> labsin: we may want to move to #ubuntu-app-devel
<achiang> cwayne: right, but... why?
<achiang> cwayne: this is just part of understanding more about the overall system architecture
<achiang> ondra: do you know why? ^^
<cwayne> achiang, sorry, digging through logs, i think i saw stgraber explain it once
<achiang> cwayne: like... i'm kinda curious why it can't be part of one of the other existing tarballs.
<achiang> cwayne: i could go look at the system-image code again. maybe that will explain
<achiang> cwayne: mmm... i think i'll wait for you to dig out of logs, or for stgraber to just shed some light ;)
<cwayne> achiang, i *think* it's so that it's autogenerated, and is always part of an OTA update
<achiang> cwayne: interesting
<cwayne> so if any of the other tarballs changed, a new version.tar.xz is created, to make sure those files are always accurate
<achiang> cwayne: that's a plausible theory :)
<Sprotni> Hi! Speak Hungarian?
<Noskcaj> !hungary
<ubot5> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<shiggitay> kutya fazs.
<a_muva_> I get this: (pkcon:2938): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 3519 was not found when attempting to remove it
<a_muva_> Fatal error: Error while installing package: unable to make backup link of `./lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules' before installing new version
<a_muva_> Can someone tell me what's wrong?
<w-flo> a_muva_, when do you get this? generally you shouldn't use deb packages when dealing with ubuntu touch unless there's a good reason to do so
<a_muva_> w-flow: I tried pkcon refresh, and pkon update
<a_muva_> I guess I shouldn't  upgrade like that
<popey> yeah
<a_muva_> Ok thanks
<w-flo> use image-based upgrades instead (from system-settings app or "system-image-cli" command line tool)
<popey> update manager for apps updates
<popey> or system settings -> updates, for system image updates
<popey> or system-image-cli as w-flo says
<Tassadar> Can I somehow get to the shell in android's container? There was some script, "android-chroot" or something like that, but I can't find it anymore
<w-flo> Tassadar, yes..I think it was something like lxc-console -n android
<w-flo> and some magic key combo (screen-like) to leave the container environment
<Tassadar> yeah, that says it connects to tty1 of that container, but the shell isn't there (it doesn't respond to any command)
<Tassadar> "lxc-console -n android --tty 0" is the right one
<Tassadar> thanks
<w-flo> ah. /me hopes to finally remember the arguments list now
<Tassadar> or just echo "lxc-console -n android --tty 0" > /usr/local/bin/android-chroot, so that it is like before ^^
<w-flo> heh, someone should definitely add that to the rootfs :)
<Tassadar> w-flo: by the way, the reason why it took so long for adb to start on n5 is kinda funny
<Tassadar> init tries to write some debug/info messages to "console", which is serial console during boot
<Tassadar> but when nothing is connected to physical UART on the device, the driver in kernel will try to write to it and timeout after 30s
<w-flo> that makes sense.. difficult to find out for sure (unless there's some "time out waiting for ..." message in dmesg)
<Tassadar> I have the HW-thingy (just a voltage converter) to communicate with UART on N5, so I can just connect it, and it no longer hangs
<Tassadar> (UART is inside of headphones jack on nexus devices, quite handy indeed)
<Tassadar> and the "fix" is to set console=tty0 instead of console=ttyHS0somethingserial in cmdline
<w-flo> that's cool... since I don't have hardware like that (and I'm not sure where/if I'd connect it to the HTC vision) I had to figure out early boot issues blindly :)
<w-flo> I remember there was some issue with console, too.. resulting in a boot loop. a missing kernel option for VT_CONSOLE or something like that
<Tassadar> if there is something I'd want to hug google engineers for, it's that serial console - it is usually just on some pins on the board, or not even that, and they put it directly into the headphones jack, so I don't have to even disassemble it)
<w-flo> yeah that sounds look a very good feature
<w-flo> uhm. I'm pretty tired .. s/look/like/ %)
<boiko> mterry: I finally took the time to review your MR for the greeter contacts, should be merged soon
<mterry> boiko, oh awesome!  I should do texts next, I think that's a separate code path
<boiko> mterry: yes, the code for it is in the indicator/ folder
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-28
<surgemcgee> Hey, does the touch framework support HTTS/SSL? Is it wise?..
<spkay31> anybody online
<spkay31> looking to get started porting UT to LG G2 and LG G Pad 8.3
<spkay31> I'm reading up on the porting guide info - i'm experienced developer but new to ubuntu development
<RAOF> spkay31: Probably plenty of people online; generally IRC works by asking a specific question and then waiting (possibly a while, as timezones exist :))
<spkay31> Haven't been IRC'ing for many years ;-) Kind of forgot the time lag in the communication protocol - heheh....
<Kinnyo> greetings
<spkay31> Hi Kinnyo - newb here
<Kinnyo> flo/razor is not supported yet? i've been looking everywhere but i cannot find a specific answer about it
<spkay31> Kinnyo - look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, Moto Droid RAZR is listed under working but not under cdimage.ubuntu.com
<spkay31> not sure if that's what you are looking for with flo/razor?
<spkay31> FILES
<spkay31> \FILES
<Christian> hi
<Guest67888> excuse me, I got a question about Ubuntu Phone
<spkay31> shoot
<Guest67888> is possible install Ubuntu Phone on Samsung Galaxy S4?
<Guest67888> cause' I can't find any info about it
<spkay31> Go to the home url and follow the info. S4 is supported and available for d/l
<spkay31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505
<spkay31> your welcome ;-)
<Guest67888> Thanks dudes
<Guest67888> kind regards
<spkay31> Np Christian
<spkay31> Hope you get installed and help out with QA!
<Guest67888> Ok, I'll try
<spkay31> !Files
<ubot5> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Shaberu> has anyone started on a port of ubuntu for the htc one?
<spkay31> HTC One = https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/m7spr
<spkay31> check it out
 * spkay31[A] is now away - Reason : gone to bed.
<RAOF> !away > spkay31[A]
<ubot5> spkay31[A], please see my private message
<ajbrandt1> the music app still shows songs/albums that i've deleted from the phone. is there a way to clear this cache?
<ajbrandt1> nobody has a suggestion?
<tehsu__> Anyone know if CDMA functionality has been added to latest builds, as I can make phone calls just fine on Sprint.
<ajbrandt1> the music app still shows songs/albums that i've deleted from the phone. is there a way to clear this cache?
<dholbach> good morning
<aryxes> someone here?
<aryxes> ??
<aryxes> if is someone here please say something
<aryxes_> someone is here?
<aryxes_> tvoss?
<aryxes_> you her?E
<aryxes_>  ?????????????????????????????????
<tvoss> aryxes_, yup, what's up?
<aryxes_> ehm
<aryxes_> its ubuntu channel yes?
<aryxes_> guys i get question
<tvoss> aryxes_, yup, shoot :)
<aryxes_> i installed ubuntu touch on my tablet (ASUS tf300t)
<aryxes_> it works perfect
<aryxes_> but i cant findterminal
<aryxes_> :D
<aryxes_> ??
<aryxes_> o-O
<aryxes_> is anyone here?
<aryxes_> some1 herE?
<dpm> aryxes_, swipe to the Applications screen (it's called the Applications Scope), and then
<aryxes_> ok
<aryxes_> there is "Applications room" but there is not terminal ^(
<dpm> you can use the Search bar at the top to type 'terminal' (without the quotes) and the terminal app will appear in the search results
<aryxes_> search not responding
<aryxes_> im thinking about ubuntu desktop
<aryxes_> not touch
<aryxes_> just desktop
<aryxes_> can i install that from TWRP???
<dpm> aryxes_, in that case, if you want to launch the terminal from the desktop, you can just press Ctrl+Alt+T and a new terminal will be launched
<aryxes_> im using tablet (asus tf300t) there is not Ctrl + Alt buttons
<aryxes_> i have doc station but there is not Alt button
<aryxes_> may i ask something else, can i install ubuntu desktop version on my tablet?
<Mirv> Qt 5.2 status update https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06168.html
<davmor2> Morning all
<timppa> Hi! Yesterday I read from voices.canonical.com about the mozilla location project. Are there any plans for UT to use mozilla location database for aGPS=
<timppa> ?
<cyphermox> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1273629
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273629 in bluez (Ubuntu) "HSP fails on Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> cyphermox: thanks dude
<cyphermox> I'm thinking I'll get back to the maguro to hack on it some more, at least to understand why all it does is a loop, but it really also should work on mako
<cyphermox> I just don't know how to convince... hci_qcomm_init, I guess, to poke the device just right for the SCO transport to not fail
<cyphermox> my other option is to flash android back on it and look hard
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> mpt: advice required!
<Laney> I'm implementing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brightness#Phone ... it turns out that "Adjust automatically" might not always be available
<Laney> in that case, should I hide that item or the entire panel? The brightness slider is also available in "Battery" and the indicator
<seb128> Laney, mpt is on holidays this week (just for info so you don't block waiting on a reply)
<Laney> okay
<Laney> I've currently got it hidden if powerd isn't running
<Laney> I'll MP it like that
<seb128> Laney, in the past he said that this panel is supposed to become a "screen" one over time
<seb128> but in the current form hidding is probably fine
<Laney> that bit doesn't check if auto brightness is available, just if powerd is running
<Laney> ho hum!
<sforshee> seb128, Laney: fyi powerd has a getBrightnessParams method which tells whether autobrightness is supported, and also the min and max brightness levels
<Laney> ya
<Laney> that's what I'm talking about
<sforshee> okay, just making sure :-)
<robjh> so. how awsome are things in relation to about a month ago?
<ogra_> super awwesome :)
<ogra_> at least awesome +3 ... if not +4
<robjh> thats good. android is getting progressively worse.
<robjh> gonna want to switch over as soon as ubuntu is viable
<om26er> how do I get the running status of an *app* started with upstart ?
<om26er> messaging-app in this case
<om26er> note: its not a click app yet
<ogra_> om26er, the init session of the pahblet user should have that info ... initctl should be able to give you the status
<mandel> barry, do you remember the bug number for that dict issue with dbus?
<mandel> barry, gatox does not remember it :-/
<barry> sec...
<barry> mandel, gatox: LP: #1215586
<om26er> ogra_, I do:  initctl status application-legacy APP_ID="dialer-app"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215586 in ubuntu-system-settings "The u/i cannot handle the array-of-dictionaries update descriptions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215586
<om26er> it says initctl: Unknown parameter: INSTANCE_ID
<ogra_> om26er,
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl list|grep dialer
<ogra_> application-legacy (dialer-app-) start/running, process 9459
<om26er> ogra_, cool, I can use the result from that in my code
<lool> pitti: Hey!  I remember you recently wrote a quite simple test for whether one is on 3G or on WiFi, but I cant put my hand on it
<lool> pitti: would you remember what / where it was?
<pitti> lool: err, did I?
<lool> pitti: I think so, as part of some testsuite or such
<lool> pitti: I remember reading a diff you wrote and thinking that it was relatively short and elegant way of checking
<pitti> lool: hm, not really; I created tests for dialer and messaging-app, and for the sensors
<ogra_> om26er, you want the grep a little mmore fine grained though ... upstart shows "stop/killed" for a while after the app was closed
<ogra_> so make sure to check for "start/runnning" too
<lool> pitti: well I must be misremembering then  :-)
<lool> pitti: thanks anyway
<lool> or was it evan
<pitti> lool: I haven't really thought about it, but my first knee-jerk idea would be to check "ip route | grep ^default" and see to which interface that goes
<lool> oh yes, whoopsie not apport
<pitti> and wlan/eth would be ok, ippp etc. not
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> you would want to ping the gateway perhaps
<ogra_> the route pointing there doesnt mean it works :)
<lool> ok, it's whoopsie/src/connectivity.c
<lool> sergiusens: ^
<lool> pitti: ^ found what I rememberd, but was from ev, sorry  :-)
<pitti> lool: ah, nice
<gatox> barry, do you have several UpdateAvailableStatus signals or something?? because right now, the signature of the signal that is being connected in system settings is: UpdateAvailableStatus(bool, bool, QString, int, QString, QString) and that doesn't include the descriptions data
<barry> gatox: right.  it's commented out right now everywhere.  since this is a signature changing feature, i'll have to add it back in a backward compatible way
<gatox> barry, ah ok
<dednick> boiko: ping
<boiko> dednick: pong
<dednick> boiko: hi, I'm working on the active call hint in unity8; ie. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1259896
<dednick> It requires we get notification when a call is in progress so we can show a bar at top of panel. Not sure if I should be going in directly to telepathy for this info, or by going throught the telephony-service-handler.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259896 in Unity 8 "[indicators] add active call hint in indicators" [Medium,Triaged]
<dednick> boiko: is the telephony-service supposed to handle all active calls, being either voice or voip (eg skype, sip, etc)
<boiko> dednick: so, one way it could be done would be more or less the same way it was done for the messaging menu: unity8 would provide an API to place such notifications, and then the telephony-service would make use of it
<boiko> dednick: right now it is only for real calls, but I think the idea is (or at least the initial idea was) to use that for other voice backends
<boiko> dednick: but it can be done as a telepathy observer too if you want, I just think that if there is a dedicated APi for that, maybe other 3rdparty apps can use that, even if they are not telepathy based
<dednick> boiko: hmm.. I don't think we have any public unity8 apis...sounds a bit mad considering it's the shell. Should we not export libtelephonyservice classes for unity8 to use rather? (like the telephony-service-indicator does)
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Do you think we can backport the fix for https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36491 as a debian patch?
<boiko> dednick: well, it doesn't need to be a unity8 API, it could be something like libmessaging-menu, a DBUS-based API that has its UI implemented in unity8
<boiko> dednick: but anyway, I can provide some DBUS properties and signals in telephony-service-handler that you can use to detect whether there is an active call
<dednick> boiko: yeah, that's maybe a better idea
<dednick> boiko: but will need things like call time + number/contact as well.
<boiko> dednick: yep, only for the active call, right? you don't care about calls in background
<dednick> boiko: hm. not actually sure. is background call a "held" call?
<boiko> dednick: yep, but if you have a single held call, that info will be provided to you
<dednick> i'm thinking probably if there is no active call, but there is one on hold, we would want that one.
<dednick> ok. yup
<boiko> dednick: ok, I will schedule to work on that
<dednick> boiko: ta
<Mirv> mardy: certainly
<cwayne> sergiusens, cyphermox hi guys, this look better? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/lxc-android-config/pretty-hostname/+merge/203400
<cyphermox> cwayne: nice!
<cyphermox> cwayne: perhaps you don't need the started dbus though, it should be started already if you're at starting bluetooth
<cwayne> cyphermox, well, hostnamectl does explicitly need dbus to be running though
<cyphermox> yes
<cwayne> so it seems better safe than sorry IMHO
<cyphermox> but I'm saying it will be, otherwise bluetooth will never be starting either
<cwayne> right, but it can't hurt to be explicit about needing dbus, can it?
<cyphermox> no, I guess it can't
<cyphermox> I'd just not have it to keep things simple
<cyphermox> I'm ok with the merge, let's see what sergiusens says
<shiggitay> rsalveti, wherefore art thou? lol
<Mirv> mardy: I bookmarked the qtbug report but if you can please file a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src I can refer to from changelog
<mardy> Mirv: sure, thanks
<Mirv> thanks
<sergiusens> cwayne, cyphermox Can we just change the description and comment on first line (remove bluetooth ref)
<mardy> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1273684
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273684 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt 5.2: JS Array.push() doesn't work on QStringList" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> sergiusens, pushed
<sergiusens> cwayne, I think you missed the 'description' stanza; sorry for not being clear
<zsombi> ricmm: ping
<cwayne> sergiusens, oops, completely missed that, pushed now
<ricmm> zsombi: hi
<sergiusens> cyphermox, ready to merge cwayne 's MR
<cyphermox> go for it
 * cwayne doesnt have the proper permissions to do it i don't think
<zsombi> ricmm: clarification: when an app goe sto background, it is not closed, right?
<zsombi> ricmm: trying to get the StateSaver defaults to be sorted...
<lool> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1184262
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1184262 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "times out too early, stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [High,Fix released]
<lool> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1252121
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252121 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Saucy) "missing PrepareForSleep signal after resuming, causing networking to stay disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lool> pitti: I'm hit by something which looks like LP #1184262 and LP #1252121 here  :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1184262 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "times out too early, stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184262
<Saviq> bfiller, hey, could you please take a minute and answer the four questions in https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/unity8/disable-predictive-text/+merge/203390 description?
<bfiller> Saviq: sure
<bfiller> Saviq: done
<Saviq> bfiller, awesome, thanks
<Saviq> bfiller, can you remind me how to enable predictive text please?
<bfiller> Saviq: there is a setting in the Language and Text settings panel for word prediction
<bfiller> that will toggle it
<Saviq> bfiller, ah
<mterry> elopio, hello!  I remember you were working on an AP test for installing a click package from scratch.  (Fallout from the nested landing + regressions)  Is there an MP I can track for that?
<elopio> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity-scope-click/install_with_account/+merge/203404
<elopio> mterry: all done, except the download. I need to figure out a way to get a valid click file.
<mterry> elopio, OK, thanks!  And thanks for working on it  :)
<pitti> lool: oh - it's been some time since I met anyone (that I can potentially get physical hold of) who still has this problem
<elopio> mterry: no problem.
<elopio> it was just a coincidence that you needed it when I was working on it :)
<akitoru> Hello! Im new to porting etc. Actually I haven't done it before. Is there anyone who can teach me how to port Touch to my Ace 2?
<lool> pitti: it's well reproducible here on a new install, and I've seen other people with the bug on forums
<lool> pitti: it seems to hit retina macbooks with the new broadcom chip
<lool> pitti: (bcmwl-kernel-source DKMS driver)
<lool> pitti: I did some debugging with cyphermox but he is out of ideas
<lool> pitti: he suggested turning to you for debug  :-)
<pitti> lool: did you look at a D-BUS debug log? Do you get the PrepareForSleep=false signal?
<cyphermox> well, we still have the idea that the JobRemove signal/method for whatever that needs to happen on resume, doesn't
<lool> pitti: so what happens is that NM is properly notified that it should go to sleep state (PrepareForSleep true), but then never back to wake up
<pitti> that's the root cause for the NM behaviour
<lool> issuing nmcli nm sleep true fixes the problem after resume
<pitti> and there were like 3 different bugs why it was missing
<lool> pitti: So I have not yet captured DBus traffic, need to do this now
<lool> pitti: what we have tried is adding #undef IS_GDBUS_UNIXFD_AVAILABLE t top of network-manager/src/nm-sleep-monitor-systemd.c
<lool> didn't help
<cyphermox> lool: dbus-monitor --system --monitor | grep -A 5 -B 5 Prepare
<pitti> (note that you need to enable this first, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingDBus)
<lool> pitti: we've also seen that only one place seems to send the PrepareForSleep false, and that would be systemd-logind, but it seems to filter the dbus traffic to match a job finished signal or something like that, which sounded like systemd-init related
<cyphermox> well, it's a signal anyway
<cyphermox> I do get it, but my system has a lot of shit running. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832639/
<cyphermox> (and it actually immediately resumes for now, not sure why, but could be related to all the messing I did with android so far
<cyphermox> oh, and the usb driver connected, oops
<lool> pitti, cyphermox: Ok, did the dbus-monitor thing and I'm only getting the PrepareForSleep true
<lool> exactly one call
<pitti> lool: that's bug 1252121 then
<ubot5> bug 1252121 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Saucy) "missing PrepareForSleep signal after resuming, causing networking to stay disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252121
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832671/
<lool> pitti: Yes, that's the one I found as best matching my symptoms
<lool> pitti: so it was missing a dbus log; is the above grep sufficient?
<pitti> lool: it's sufficient to confirm that it's that bug
<pitti> but I have NFC why it would be missing :/
<pitti> lool: did you already try running system-shim in the foreground, as in the bug trail? I suppose that doesn't give any errors any more
<pitti> if it does, that would be a surprise and something to get a handle on
<pitti> sorry, need to disappear for some 30 mins
<lool> pitti: I did not, just reading this in the bug log
<lool> pitti: ok
<lool> pitti: attached log to bug report
<cwayne> cyphermox, hey, do you have permissions to top-approve that MR?
<cyphermox> yeah, should, hold on
<cyphermox> cwayne: I think you still someone to merge that to lxc-android-config manually
<cwayne> ah, no autolanding.. hmm
<frecel> popey: Either the HTML5 template in the SDK is broken or ubuntu-html5-lanuncher is broken on the latest proposed
<popey> hi frecel
<popey> dpm_: who knows about html5? ^^
<frecel> popey: hi
<cwayne> ogra_, hi, any chance you could merge https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/lxc-android-config/pretty-hostname/+merge/203400 for us?  I don't think I have the proper permissions :)
<dpm> popey, frecel, that'd be knitzsche, alex-abreu or daker ^^
<daker> frecel: ?
<ogra_> cwayne, you dont need permissions, you need upload rights ;)
<alex-abreu> frecel, what does it say?
<cwayne> well, you know what i mean :P
<ogra_> cwayne, hmm, that will run on each boot
<frecel> give me a second I'll run it again
<cwayne> ogra_, is there an easy way to make it only run once?
<frecel> /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-launcher: cannot execute binary file
<frecel> so it looks like it's the launcher
<cwayne> otherwise, it just bails out because ! -s /etc/machine-info will be false
<alex-abreu> frecel, /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-launcher: exists ?
<ogra_> cwayne, have a look at /etc/init/boot-hooks-emit.conf
<frecel> alex-abreu: yes
<ogra_> cwayne, i think stgraber designed it so that you can have boot hooks that only run once
<alex-abreu> frecel, there is a fix for that one that is pending, will be released soon,
<alex-abreu> frecel, there was a packaging issue
<frecel> alex-abreu: oh, ok
<cwayne> ogra_, but doesnt it still do every boot?
<cwayne>     initctl emit boot-hooks WHEN=every-boot
<ogra_> cwayne, that script just emits the event, the job in the subdir should then react to either "every-boot" or "new-version"
<ogra_> that way you would at least only run it on upgrades
<ogra_> iirc we had first boot stuff in lxc-android-config as well somewhere, let me lok
<ogra_> *look
<ogra_> cwayne, add it to /etc/init/lxc-android-boot.conf ... (above the -d android stuff, then it applies to both container models
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> oh, hmm, rsalveti changed that to also run on every boot :(
<ybon> I've flashed my UT on Nexus4 running a Android 4.4, no wifi nor phone call was working, then I've downgraded image radio following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio and wifi or phone call started to work, but still no 3G data available. Any hint or clue how to debug that? :)
<cwayne> its also not in lxc-android-config ogra_
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dpkg -S /etc/init/lxc-android-boot.conf
<ogra_> lxc-android-config: /etc/init/lxc-android-boot.conf
<ogra_> it is here
<cwayne> not in lp:ubuntu/lxc-android-config etc/init...
<ogra_> no idea what that is
<cwayne> the actual branch
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> that's weird
<cwayne> it's in debian/
<ogra_> we dont maintain that in bzr :)
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> we really need a run-once mechanism ...
<seb128> mardy, hey, do you know what's the status of supporting unity-control-center in gnome-control-center-signon?
<ogra_> adding job over job to our bootprocess will in the end make our boot reallly slow
<pitti> lool: thanks; I followed up with some hints as to how debug it efficiently, but at this point I'm afraid it needs to be debugged on an actually affected machine
<ogra_> hmmm ...
<ogra_> cwayne, i wonder if the upstart-file-bridge couldnt help here
<ogra_> so that the job only fires if the file doesnt exist
<cwayne> it exists, but it's empty
<ogra_> having a job isnt to costly ... whgat is costly here is that the script block spawns a shell (even just to test if the file is non empty)
<ogra_> jodh, does the upstart-file-bridge allow firing based on "file exists but is 0 byte" ?
 * ogra_ guesses not ... since there wouldnt be an inotify event for that
<cwayne> bfiller, hey, do you have a link to those test plans for telephony/address-book apps?
<bfiller> cwayne: from the status report you mean?
<cwayne> ya
<bfiller> cwayne: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiE68jdtyfBcdHJkNFpFZEdHVGduSjl5UjFyNlpDcWc#gid=0
<cwayne> bfiller, awesome, thanks man
<bfiller> cwayne: as I said, sure thing
<Tassadar> cwayne: hi again, I just realized I asked you to send me dmesg from my N5, but didn't actually tell you what my e-mail address it's - well, it's vbocek@gmail.com
<frecel> Why when submiting a click package all I can choose is PC Only for hardware?
<beuno> frecel, historical reasons, it'll be fixed  :)
<frecel> beuno: but my app will still be avaliable for touch right?
<beuno> frecel, it will
<frecel> beuno: alright, that's what I wanted to know
<Saviq> jodh, hey, I just had bug #1222705 again, it only retraces to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6833113/ though
<ubot5> bug 1222705 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init assert failure: alloc.c:633: Assertion failed in nih_unref: ref != NULL" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222705
<Saviq> jodh, anywhere I could get you more info? like the actual abort message?
<Laney> boiko: can you tell me how to reproduce that problem you found please?
<boiko> Laney: yep, so, I restarted the phone, changed the ringtone in settings and made a call, this works
<boiko> Laney: then I went to ubuntu-system-settings again and changed the ringtone and made a second call to the phone, the previous ringtone was still used
<boiko> Laney: btw, using the packages you gave me there was still the dependency problem but I used --force to install them
<Laney> ah, so maybe you aren't using the system-settings which writes to AS still
<Laney> do this: gdbus call -y -d org.freedesktop.Accounts -o /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 -m org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound IncomingCallSound
<Laney> and see if it shows your new one
<boiko> Laney: let me see
<Laney> umm, http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-trusty-armhf-ci/87/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip is 404
<Laney> so I guess you can't have installed that :P
<boiko> Laney: yeah, I built that manually
<boiko> Laney: it points to the correct file
<Laney> hmm!
<boiko> Laney: if I kill telephony-service and restart it, it gets the correct ringtone
<boiko> Laney: but if I change things on-the-fly, it doesn't
<Laney> it's supposed to receive a change signal
<Laney> that bit must be busted
<boiko> Laney: yep, I see that in the code, not sure why it is not working
<boiko> Laney: did you reproduce the problem there?
<Laney> not yet, I don't have the right system-settings installed atm
<boiko> Laney: ah ok,
<Laney> well, it'd be good if I could figure out how to do it with gdbus call
 * Laney fails at being able to specify variants there
<Laney> ah, got it
<Laney> boiko: yes indeed, it happens here
<boiko> Laney: ok, nice it is not just me :)
<Laney> i'll look into it
<boiko> Laney: nice! thanks
<Laney> boiko: For my reference, how can I run telephony-service in the foreground to get debugging out of this code?
<boiko> Laney: well, it is just running telephony-service-approver by hand on a terminal
<Laney> okay
<boiko> Laney: it doesn't have much debug print though
<Laney> I guess I'll be adding some
<om26er> is mako image broken ?
<om26er> I see phone signals but no calls since yesterday
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> tedg, i got multiple instance management working in the hub
<popey> om26er: works for me
<popey> om26er: both directions
<popey> om26er: sms too
<om26er> popey, i wonder its something to do with my sim
<seb128> does anyone know offhand how to switch the channel from a touch install from trusty to trusty-proposed?
<seb128> ogra_, ^? ;-)
<ogra_> system-image-cli --channel trusty-proposed -b 0
<seb128> ogra_, is that going to download or anything for me, or just change the channel?
 * seb128 tries
<ogra_> it will flash a new image
<seb128> no no no
<ogra_> (it has to, you cant just switch channels)
<seb128> not what I want ;-)
<seb128> shrug
<ogra_> well, the only option to switch
<seb128> I guess I'm just going to wait for the next image promotion then
<seb128> didrocks, when is that happening? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I think you have to ask ricmm :p
<seb128> shrug
<ogra_> once it works
<seb128> didrocks, ogra_: I'm going to land the system update setting refactoring without actual device testing I think then
 * seb128 crosses fingers that works without issues
<seb128> I need an update to test that the update still works
<seb128> but seems like that's not happening any time soon
<didrocks> seb128: we can create an image in the proposed channel if you need one
<ogra_> seb128, that will make many people really really angry if it breaks
<didrocks> (or you can flash an older channel)
<seb128> ogra_, well, give me a way to test then?
<didrocks> older revision*
<seb128> so I need to redo the whole circle to change from trusty to trusty-proposed?
<seb128> how do we migrate users from e.g saucy to trusty?
<seb128> we ask them to reset their device?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, you don't need to do that
<didrocks> you can flash trusty-proposed with rev -2
<seb128> didrocks, I was hopping to not have to download a full image again
<didrocks> and then, you should get an update
<seb128> it feels weird to me that I can update for e.g image 41 to 43 while 43 is in proposed
<seb128> but I could do the same update with the same images once the image is promoted
<seb128> *can't*
<seb128> we only generate the diff when the image is flagged?
<seb128> stgraber, ^
<didrocks> normally, for every images from what I know
<seb128> ogra_, editing /etc/system-image/channel.ini to change the channel seems to be enough...
<Saviq> is emulator supported on nvidia drivers these days?
<tedg> kenvandine, Sweet, did you see I put that up for review last night?
<kenvandine> yup
<tedg> kenvandine, Has observers and all that jazz.
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> bfiller_afk, do you have a branch of gallery-app that builds a click?
<bfiller> kenvandine: yes, one sec
<bfiller> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/gallery-app/click-support/+merge/201238
<kenvandine> bfiller, woot... my branch works with your gallery click
<bfiller> kenvandine: nice!
<kenvandine> this all blocks on tedg's ual branch landing :)
<cwayne> BIBS
<bfiller> tedg: land that please :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, are you waiting for anything else for that?
<kenvandine> i saw a comment about the camera as click needs to land too
<bfiller> kenvandine: yup that too
<kenvandine> is that ready?
<tedg> kenvandine, The whole untrusted-helper thing or just the triplet API?
<kenvandine> and anything else?
<kenvandine> tedg, both
<tedg> Ah, we'll need a silo!
<tedg> :-)
<bfiller> kenvandine: although camera doesn't use content-hub so it's not blocked on the ual thing
<kenvandine> yeah, but it blocks gallery
<bfiller> yup
<kenvandine> bfiller, i also want to go through my code a bit more before i propose it
<kenvandine> i rewrote quite a bit of stuff
<bfiller> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> multiple times :)
<kenvandine> but now with the untrusted-helpers branch of ual... i can do this sanely
 * kenvandine goes for lunch
<bfiller> kenvandine: so for the new landing process each component needs a test plan to be run before releasing, I started it for content-hub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/content-hub
<bfiller> kenvandine: please update as you see fit
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<NewInformator> Info about IRC at http://p.pw/DLV
<FuLgOrE> could somebody please show me what is in '/persist/wifi/.macaddr' because the path /persist doesn't exist on my N5
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: partition /dev/mmcblk0p16 is supposed to be mounted there. It is mounted inside of the Android container, but not in Ubuntu's root
<Tassadar> by the way, are you using some kind of multiboot or not?
<FuLgOrE> no, I just have ubuntu installed
<Tassadar> good, it's a bug then, rsalveti already knows about it
<Tassadar> on completely unrelated note, can you get send me dmesg from ubuntu touch? I'm trying to find out if some bug is present only in my multiboot thingy or if it is normal installation too (and report that bug if that's the case)
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: I tried to send you my dmesg
<FuLgOrE> another try?
<Tassadar> yeah, I didn't have those ports enabled in my firewall, I think
<FuLgOrE> do you still have the mails from mailing-list?
<FuLgOrE> I put my files inside there
<pmcgowan> robru, I can reproduce that accounts thing, I just close it in running apps in the dash and it will never reopen
<pmcgowan> robru, but thats a day one bug afaik
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: I'm not subscribed to that mailing list, maybe I should be)
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: try to send them over IRC again, I'm curious if it'll work now
<FuLgOrE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834376/
<FuLgOrE> try that one
<FuLgOrE> should be easier
<Tassadar> yeah)
<Tassadar> thanks
<Tassadar> yeah, the same problem, theres like 30s freeze between 3 and 33 seconds since boot
<pmcgowan> robru, updated the bug, pretty sure thats what davmor2 was doing
<FuLgOrE> booting takes long
<FuLgOrE> time
<robru> pmcgowan, the online accounts delay?
<pmcgowan> robru, not being able to open it again
<pmcgowan> not sure why it seems to get slower
<robru> pmcgowan, bah, do you have teh bug link?
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1273781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273781 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robru> pmcgowan, thanks
<pmcgowan> robru, I think its a bug for mardy, I pinged him with an email
<pmcgowan> he needs to rework that into a plugin
<pmcgowan> or something
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: yeah, that's the reason - it just stops and does nothing for 30s
<robru> pmcgowan, dunno. i'll try reflashing 150 to see if i can reproduce it
<pmcgowan> robru, I really think its always been like that
<pmcgowan> I complained some months back it worked differently
<kaimast> is there any documentation on GVariant in python? cannot find that much about it :/
<robru> pmcgowan, oh i see, if I specifically long-press-close the online accounts app, then settings app can't launch it again. true.
<robru> just pressing back and launching it again is fine though
<popey> pmcgowan: i saw the online-accounts bug today too
<popey> was with davmor2 when he filed it, we saw it on mako and maguro
<pmcgowan> popey, I was saying I do not think its new
<robru> popey, do you have to long-press-close to trigger it? or are you seeing it just by hitting back within settings?
<popey> i didnt long prese close
<popey> just settings -> online accounts, then swipe launcher out to open something else
<popey> then go back to system settings, can't get to online accounts
<popey> seems online accounts appears as a second app in addition to settings
<pmcgowan> that scenario works for me
<pmcgowan> popey, thats the real issue
<popey> yeah
<pmcgowan> popey, it runs as a new app, not part of settings
<pmcgowan> but it always has
<pmcgowan> and needs to get fixed
<popey> i only recently noticed it, and davmor2 reminded me of it today
<popey> i dont use online accounts frequently
<pmcgowan> yep, but not a regression
<popey> right
<popey> sure, not arguing it is. ☻
<pmcgowan> popey, I mean it should not block promoting an image
<popey> agree
<pmcgowan> I asked mardy and seb about it, will see if its already planned which I suspect
<robru> popey, ok, just reproduced with image 148
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: you told me, that /dev/mmcblk0p16 should be mounted on /persist. do you have that in your fstab? I only have 5 entries there. /, /system, swap, /data and /vendor
<Tassadar> no, it's not there - it is a bug
<Tassadar> you can try to add it
<FuLgOrE> I will :)
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: if you know how to change kernel command line in boot.img, you can also speed up the boot - replace "console=ttyHS0something" with "console=tty0"
<FuLgOrE> I don't know how that works. Is it important or does it only fix the 30s delay?
<Tassadar> it just fixes that delay
<FuLgOrE> ok, than I wait with that :)
<FuLgOrE> at first I try to get my wlan-device stable :)
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: I guess the 30s bug will be fixed sooner or later, right?
<Tassadar> I'll try to get it fixed, I'd write to the mailing list, but I wasn't subscribed at the time that "call for testing" message was sent
<FuLgOrE> I found another two little problems on my N5. the terminal app is just a white screen and the welcome-screen don't show information (function is switched on in settings)
<Tassadar> you mean the circle on the "lockscreen"?
<Tassadar> I don't think that's implemented yet
<FuLgOrE> right
<FuLgOrE> hmm, I still get new wifi devices after rebooting... could you please show me what you have in /persist/wifi/.macaddr? I just see freaky signs inside...
<FuLgOrE> ����%�
<Tassadar> it's probably the mac address in some binary format
<Tassadar> it may be mounted after the driver tries to read it, do you still have messages about it missing in your dmesg?
<FuLgOrE> I didn't check it. I will do that now
<FuLgOrE> [    1.798620] bcm_wifi_get_mac_addr: Failed to get information from file /persist/wifi/.macaddr (-2)
<FuLgOrE> but it exists
<FuLgOrE> maybe mounted to late?
<Tassadar> yeah
<FuLgOrE> my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834616/
<Tassadar> it fails the first time, but the second time it get's the address (search for "wifi_get_mac_addr")
<FuLgOrE> do you also use a N5?
<Tassadar> yes
<FuLgOrE> each time I reboot I get a new wlanX with a new mac address
<Tassadar> yeah, me too
<FuLgOrE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6834632/
<FuLgOrE> this is my /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persisent-net.rules
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: how is your terminal app working on N5? Also just a white screen?
<FuLgOrE> I also saw something else strange: when the battery is fully charged and the charger is still plugged, I see the symbol of an empty battery
<Tassadar> that battery thing happens to me too
<Tassadar> I'll check the terminal, let me reboot to ubuntu touch
<Tassadar> terminal works for me
<Tassadar> it takes a while until it shows though, like 3-4s
<Tassadar> (and I'm using MIR)
<FuLgOrE> oh, really?
<FuLgOrE> I will try that, too :)
<FuLgOrE> I touched the /home/hablet.display-mir and rebooted. it works
<FuLgOrE> do you know how to check if it is really working?
<Tassadar> pidof surfaceflinger
<Tassadar> if it doesn't return anything, then it's running mir
<FuLgOrE> ok, thanks. it doesn't return anything
<FuLgOrE> I didn't try mir until now because I thought it don't works
<FuLgOrE> some hours before I made some updates via apt-get. now the symbols are bigger and locking more nice
<Tassadar> yeah, the DPI is set correctly now
<FuLgOrE> with mir, the terminal app is working now
<cwayne> yeah, no more shenanigans side-stage either :)
<new> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> some there?
<tablet> hi
<tablet> is someone there?
<FuLgOrE> yes
<tablet> is there already an new release date for ubuntu touch?
<FuLgOrE> I would guess someday in april
<tablet> Thats what I read lately
<genii> tablet: The current plan as far as I am aware, is to follow the main Trusty release schedule. So that would put it on ( traditionally) last Thursday of April
<tablet> So do you know what devices will be supported
<genii> Or the third Thurs
<tablet> thanks
<spkay31[A]> Tablet - you should look at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices to determine what is likely to be in the release
<genii> !schedule
<ubot5> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
 * genii smacks ubot5
<spkay31[A]> stupid bots
<tablet> greate this helps
<spkay31[A]> NP
<tablet> so have a nice day
<tablet> bye
<phunyguy> ubot5: hi
<genii> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<spkay31[A]> quiet down ubot5
<genii> ubot5: !schedule is <reply> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<harris> I want ubuntu touch pn nexus 7 2013
<genii> The bot should be synced now, hopefully
<genii> !schedule
<ubot5> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
 * genii slides tsimpson a coffee
<spkay31> chop_liver see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices - Nexus 7 is there already
<chop_liver> That is the 2012 model
<spkay31> What's different in N7 2013? I think it is very similar to LG G2?
<softcoder> its asus
<softcoder> different hardware
<Harris> There is a back camera
<Harris> 3 speakerz instead of 1
<spkay31> what CPU
<Tassadar> it's just 7 inches big Nexus 4
<softcoder> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb_2013
<softcoder> CPU
<softcoder> Quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon™ S4 Pro, 1.5GHz
<spkay31> oh, so basically form factor changes
<softcoder> wireless is newer i think also
<Harris> Spkay when is it coming
<softcoder> Wireless
<spkay31> I want LG G2 VS980, also G Pad 8.3 would be nice
<softcoder> Dual-band Wi-Fi (2.4GHz/5GHz) 802.11 a/b/g/n
<spkay31> I'm a newb here bro, just starting to get familiar enough to try builds for my LG G2 and G Pad 8.3
<spkay31> So was Harris volunteering to port UT to N7 2013 :-d
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-29
<UbuntuDroid> Hi guys I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm trying to install ubuntu touch dual boot on my phone but it says device not support when using the dual boot installer
<UbuntuDroid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation This is the guide I'm using
<cwayne> UbuntuDroid, which device are you trying?
<UbuntuDroid> Trying it one the Sprint Galaxy S4, it is in active development on the international S4 same processor though.
<UbuntuDroid> I know the device is unsupported at current  but I would like to try building it as an alpha/tester hence why im trying to use dual boot
<UbuntuDroid> Here is the current thread for the International S4 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2295557
<UbuntuDroid> Any ideas, on how to use the dualboot.sh script on an unsupported device?
<cwayne> hmm, not sure
<cwayne> it tries to pull the images from system-image, which wouldn't work on an unsupported device
<cwayne> sorry :(
<UbuntuDroid> It works in the I9505 varient though http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2564187
<UbuntuDroid> Anyone know how I could edit the script to install  on unsupported devices? i would be willing to contribute to the project as much as possible I just need to be able to dual boot.
<UbuntuDroid> Can anyone help get the dualboot script working on unsupported devices????
<pablovid> hola
<pablovid> como estan
<pablovid> como puedo instalar ubuntu en mi celular
<compaq> hello
<compaq> can i ask?
<compaq> i have a broken os android tablet smartphone
<compaq> china made
<compaq> it failed boot or bootloop
<compaq> what i ask is... can i install ubuntu on that tablet that cannot boot to system
<cpatrick08> I ran sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty-proposed --bootstrap on my grouper tablet and I am stuck on CWM-based Recovery v6.0.2.8 and INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for recovery image to boot
<UbuntuDroid> HI guys anyone willing to try helping me get Ubuntu Touch installed dual boot on the Galaxy S4?
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: any progress on the N5 image? especial sound would be great :)
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: can I support somewhere? Do you need logfiles, or anything else? Regarding the wifi-interface issue (each reboot new mac address) I mounted the missing partition to /persist via fstab but I think it is mounted after it tries to set up wifi. so I still have that problem. If you need more information, just tell me.#
<UbuntuDroid> Does anyone have any idea how I can edit the dualboot.sh file to get it to work on non supported devices
<UbuntuDroid> installing now on sprint s4!!!!
<IThe> Ciao
<IThe> Ciao
<rsalveti> mind checking https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/powerd/adding_device_configs_flo_hammerhead/+merge/203644 ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: just adding config for flo and hammerhead
<FuLgOrE> hi rsalveti. any updates regarding the N5?
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: is that related to the wifi-issue on N5?
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: not yet, but one yesterday, so should be able to better debug it
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: that's just for auto-brightness
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: I know what is wrong with the wlan error, will try to push a fix later today
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: ah, I see. If you need somebody to test it, I can do that later
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: in around 3 hours I will be available for any N5 tests
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: any infos about the sound problem?
<ogra_> rsalveti, happroved
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: not yet
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks
<FuLgOrE> [22:05] <Tassadar> FuLgOrE: if you know how to change kernel command line in boot.img, you can also speed up the boot - replace "console=ttyHS0something" with "console=tty0"
<FuLgOrE> this is an info from yesterday. to change that should help to fix the long booting time
<FuLgOrE> but I'm not sure how to change kernel command line.
<FuLgOrE> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/28/%23ubuntu-touch.txt
<rsalveti> right, will check
<FuLgOrE> thx
<ogra_> mandel, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/151:20140129:20140115.1/6324/ see notes app
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: I mounted the missing mmc-device via fstab to /persist. this didn't fix wifi issue. now the correct path is available but I think it is mounted to late.
<FuLgOrE> I still get this error:
<FuLgOrE> [    1.798620] bcm_wifi_get_mac_addr: Failed to get information from file /persist/wifi/.macaddr (-2)
<FuLgOrE> and .macaddr exists
<mandel> ogra_, read cpp => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/fix-cast/+merge/203692
<OrokuSaki> Sup fellas! Ogra.. stuff.. Can we use KitKat yet?
<OrokuSaki> HP TOuchpad has a 3.0 kernel now with KitKat
<OrokuSaki> @ogra beep =)
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, there was a mail on the ML
<OrokuSaki> Oh... a mailing list
<OrokuSaki> How you been
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> Haven't talked to you since the saucy party
<ogra_> busy indeed ...
<OrokuSaki> I read kitkat was at the end of jan or something
<ogra_> the core team is in london atm ... working on enabling hammerhead and flo devices
<OrokuSaki> exus 5
<OrokuSaki> nod
<ogra_> (thought hammmerhead (N5) wont be supported)
<OrokuSaki> Oh well. I don't have Nexus stuff... Looking forward to KitKat porting
<OrokuSaki> I am even making a crappy 10.1 rom with this 3.0 kernel.. it is really buggy.. but maybe I can use the graphic libs =)
<OrokuSaki> You think its possible to use hybris in Ubuntu Desktop armhf?
<ogra_> techically yes, but it wont gain you much
<OrokuSaki> take over the EGL with hybris.. configure lightdm for surface flinger...
<ogra_> (X wont use it ... Mir only supports unity8 currently)
<OrokuSaki> I am on Unity9 I think.. latest trusty desktop which is a pain
<OrokuSaki> last armhf desktop image was 12 or something
<OrokuSaki> not too bad of a pain.. NOT LIKE WRITING AN OS. =)
<OrokuSaki> Anyways I thought I would see what happens
<OrokuSaki> See if it at least tries to run surface flinger with Mir
<ogra_> they are mutually exclusive
<ogra_> Mir replaces SF
<OrokuSaki> Without an lxc container... oh... I was wondering that.. I remember we switched
<OrokuSaki> I will ping ya tomorrow when I get to that. =)
<ogra_> without LXC container you dont need hybris
<ogra_> it is the lib that hooks into the container
<OrokuSaki> oh.. so how does it know where surfaceflinger is?
<OrokuSaki> hard coaded?
<ogra_> we dont use SF anymore
<OrokuSaki> ok ok
<OrokuSaki> =)
<ogra_> and i think unity8 stopped supporting it
<ogra_> (so you wouldnt get any UI)
<OrokuSaki> I did get a test_gles working at some point.. See what happens.. I notice unity still supports SF.. I will try both.. Though how does Mir get its graphics driver without hybris?
<OrokuSaki> Or maybe.. Mir has hybris stuff inside of it... strange
<rsalveti> ogra_: still supports it, but it won't be supporting it for long anymore
<OrokuSaki> nod
<rsalveti> ogra_: currently we just have a bug at the qtubuntu package that ricmm is going to fix
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, i get a black screen in SF mode
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but that's build bug with qtubuntu
<ogra_> yep
<OrokuSaki> Ubuntu Desktop would be neat with EGL drivers for tablets. =)
<OrokuSaki> Or wait on freedreno I guess.
<ogra_> the old unity7/compiz has support for EGL on the desktop (on arm at least)
<ogra_> the pandaboard and netxus7 desktop images used it
<OrokuSaki> GLES Unity7?
<ogra_> yes
<OrokuSaki> no GLES with Unity8?
<ogra_> unity8 is GLES only
<ogra_> unity7 was Gl and GLES
<OrokuSaki> And EGL offers GLES?
<OrokuSaki> Say yes!
<OrokuSaki> =)
<ogra_> EGL and GLES are kind of the same thing
<OrokuSaki> lol.. I should not ask questions I know I won't understand the answers to.. my bad =)
<FuLgOrE> so, now I'm available to test something on N5, if somebody needs something tested
<timp> ogra_: egl is used to set up a gl(es) environment, so I think you can compare it to for example glx, not gles
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, ^^
<timp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EGL_(API) :)
<abtekk> Hey guys. Anyone knows when the 4.4.2 base sources are due to be pushed?
<rsalveti> abtekk: hopefully later today
<abtekk> Oh wow, thanks R.
<lool> rsalveti: could you confirm this kernel works with enough memory?  http://people.dooz.org/~lool/ubuntu-kernel
<lool> sr
<lool> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6837318/
<rsalveti> lool: cool
<xnox> rsalveti: where is kitkat trees? is it just phablet-trusty these days?
<xnox> i.e. how to do a repo checkout?
<ogra_> xnox, not public yet
<rsalveti> xnox: can't yet, will be uploading it later today
<xnox> rsalveti: ah ok.
<xnox> =)
<rsalveti> and it'll be with gerrit
<mhr3> didrocks, copied to destination == rdy to click "merge and clean"?
<FuLgOrE> do you guys also have the problem that you see the "empty battery" sign when the battery is fully charged?
<boiko> Laney: hi, I have just approved your MR, but I didn't top approve it, feel free to do that once the other changes are ready to land
<Laney> boiko: yay, thanks
<rsalveti> slangasek: hm, did you break the original grouper bootloader? maybe because of the partition changes?
<rsalveti> slangasek: can't update the bootloader with the one from 4.4
<davmor2> FuLgOrE: I think it is  abug in the battery refresh, if it is low when you start charging it doesn't seem to update from the low level, if it is closer to being full when you put it on charge it only shows  a full battery with the charging icon.
<FuLgOrE> I will keep an eye on it
<sil2100> tvoss: hi!
<sil2100> tvoss: could you take a look at this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164021289/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.platform-api_0.20%2B14.04.20140129-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Toxina> o Ubuntu Phone é compatível com o samsung galaxy  ace GT-S5830L ??
<FuLgOrE> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Toxina> obrigado !!
<tvoss> sil2100, wanna jump over real quick?
<sil2100> tvoss: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005
<FuLgOrE> is it possible to mount something earlier that it happens with fstab?
<FuLgOrE> or is there another fstab in the bootloader?
<slangasek> rsalveti: haha, um
<slangasek> rsalveti: I don't remember if I ever changed the partitions on that one, *because* the partition table is so badly corrupted wrt the GPT standard
<slangasek> rsalveti: so I'm pretty sure I didn't
<didrocks> mhr3: no, I just changed the message to be more clear
<didrocks> mhr3: it's "migrating to destination"
<didrocks> mhr3: then, you click merge and clean once it's in the release pocket (otherwise, it will tell you it's not yet)
<didrocks> mhr3: so, generally, a couple of hours should be fine
<mhr3> didrocks, ah, why is that step manual again?
<didrocks> mhr3: because we want you to own the landing and know exactly when stuff landed
<didrocks> mhr3: also, there are a lot of cases where this can fails
<didrocks> like, being blocked in NEW
<didrocks> or UNAPPROVED
<didrocks> or stuck in proposed
<didrocks> so analyzing are needed in those cases
<mhr3> didrocks, right, but once it does land in release it's safe to merge
<didrocks> right, but being systematic will ensure you don't forget to look at the status
<didrocks> and won't "fire build and forget"
<didrocks> (and keep the lock if things are stuck)
<mhr3> it would actually release the lock sooner for the cases where it succeeds, and for cases when it fails you need to be watching it eitherway
<didrocks> mhr3: right, but you will then assume everything is always fine
<didrocks> (what we saw with daily releases)
<didrocks> (not you as *you*, of course)
<mhr3> you won't, cause the new code won't get to trunk
<didrocks> yeah, but if you look at trunk few days afterwards, it's already too late
<didrocks> so better to be systematic and having one process
<didrocks> (and come on, you just have 2 buttons to press to push something and merge for the whole process)
<didrocks> it's not like if you have to do 10 things for this
<mhr3> yes, and one of them is extra :P
<didrocks> not extra, it's consistent
<didrocks> imagine as well it's in the release pocket BUT we can't merge back
<didrocks> because you pushed a conflict directly to trunk
<mardy> dpm: hi! I'm having a look at the Reminders app, to create a branch which uses the online accounts trusted helper
<didrocks> same, won't be noticed until you look at trunk
<mhr3> didrocks, ok, i thought that can't really happen
<mardy> dpm: should I build the debian package or the click one?
<didrocks> mhr3: shouldn't, but… well, people happen to do mistakes (on purpose or not)
<mhr3> didrocks, i'd just --overwrite :P
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> bad bad mhr3 ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: one case is launchpad translations
<didrocks> (but that shouldn't conflict though)
<rsalveti> slangasek: hm, interesting then
<rsalveti> slangasek: fastboot just fails to update the bootloader
<Tassadar> on n7?
<Tassadar> anyway, rsalveti: is gerrit in here ready/is it going to be soon - code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com ?
<rsalveti> Tassadar: yup, yeah, will announce it to the ml once the code is published
<Tassadar> cool, thanks
<Tassadar> if that bootloader issue is on the old N7, then the problem might be that bootloaders in google's factory images are invalid since 4.3 (I think)
<rsalveti> Tassadar: yeah, just saw that
<rsalveti> which is annoying
<FuLgOrE> one question about the volume buttons in UT. do they only control the volume or do they have an other function as well (zoom in the camera app e.g.)?
<rsalveti> I think currently they are only controlling the volume buttons
<FuLgOrE> ok. thats working on N5 :)
<chrisward> Hello all, I'm having some issues compiling, (http://pastie.org/private/h8mt5lwszcrom7btdj340g) it seems there are things in a few of the glib files which the compiler doesn't recognise. It is a freshly cloned repo yielding this error, any thoughts?
<shiggitay> Herro
<sil2100> tvoss: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164027238/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.platform-api_0.20%2B14.04.20140129.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tvoss> pitti, can you help here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164027238/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.platform-api_0.20%2B14.04.20140129.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dpm> hi mardy, just came back from lunch. Awesome! Perhaps I'd say the click package, but either would work
<shiggitay> rsalveti, hello if you're here
 * shiggitay pokes rsalveti in the eye
<rsalveti> shiggitay: yup :-)
<shiggitay> hahah yo
<shiggitay> FuLgOrE was telling me of the advancements you've made with UT
<shiggitay> I'mma restore my backup soon and then update to play with what's new :)
<shiggitay> I'm here for a few hours before I go to bed if you're working on it at the moment with any changes.
<rsalveti> right, still didn't upload a new image, but will soon
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> FuLgOrE mentioined to me that MIR works now?
<shiggitay> so smoother performance vs SF alone/
<shiggitay> ?
<FuLgOrE> right :)
<FuLgOrE> very smooth
<shiggitay> stable?
<elopio> oSoMoN: ping. rhuddie and I want to start writing some tests for the webbrowser and the webcontainer. But we have some questions. Are you here?
<FuLgOrE> the preview work now, everything is more smooth than with SF and after an update (apt get) it looks more nice because the dpi is newly adjusted
<shiggitay> awesome
<shiggitay> once my transcodes are done I'm all over it
<shiggitay> Hmm rsalveti question for ya:
<shiggitay> since my GPad 8.3 is also an ARM7 device, would these images work on it?
<shiggitay> that way I wouldn't have to mess with my phone
<shiggitay> though ultimately I'd want my phone to have UT on it too
<shiggitay> ot
<shiggitay> er
<shiggitay> it's basically an 8.3" version of my N5, but with a Snapdragon 600 vs my N5's SD 800 (same amount of RAM though)
<tvoss> pitti, you around?
<shiggitay> ARMv7.. sorry
<rsalveti> well, you'd need to port it
<shiggitay> okay so how it is right now I can't just use the starter image we used for the N5 and simply image it to the tablet?
<rsalveti> not from the binaries, you'd need to build the android side with the right changes that I'll be uploading later today
<shiggitay> ah cool
<shiggitay> ok
<pitti> tvoss: hey
<shiggitay> wait, for generic ARMv7 devices, for the LG GPad 8.3 specifically? (re: what you'll upload later today)
<shiggitay> @ rsalveti
<shiggitay> or for*
<rsalveti> for the nexus devices, and generic if your device is android compatible as well
<rsalveti> but you'd need to do some basic porting as well
<shiggitay> hmm
<shiggitay> someone on the XDA forums is interested in porting to this tablet... sooo I'll let him know
<shiggitay> skay or w/e
<shiggitay> is his user
<davmor2> shiggitay: you would need to port ubuntu touch to your tablet the images are specific per device.
<shiggitay> ok
<sil2100> tvoss: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+build/5534151
<shiggitay> thanks davmor2  :)
<davmor2> shiggitay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<shiggitay> also rsalveti would I just be able to flash the android bits, then boot and recovery and then boot into recovery and restore my backup so I can added the changes you made?
<shiggitay> davmor2, yeah I have that bookmarked I believe
<shiggitay> well android bits / system / boot / recovery
<shiggitay> and davmor2 I'll be working with the dev / person interested in porting to the GPad hopefully soon... though my role is mostly going to be testing and so on.
<shiggitay> add*
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: just one question regarding the wifi-bug in the N5 image. Do you know a way how to mount /persist early enough so that I can keep my mac address?
<shiggitay> lol
<ybon> Humm, I've disabled Dash online search through settings, but now I'm enable to reactivate it again (blank screen in settings). Anyone know how to reactivate it from command line? Or how to get click applications available to install elsewhere?
<shiggitay> married to our MAC address eh @ FuLgOrE
<shiggitay> lol jk
<shiggitay> your*
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, it is fixed in the archive already ... i'lll provide an updated zip with the fix soon
<FuLgOrE> hey great
<shiggitay> sweet
<FuLgOrE> shiggitay: I prefer a fixed mac address, so yes, I'm maybe married to our mac address. If you prefer mac address on-boot-stand, just keep your image :D
<shiggitay> XD
<FuLgOrE> *one
<shiggitay> I was really only kidding but ok :P
<shiggitay> Hmm I wonder if this'd make it easier to port UT to older devices like the HP TouchPad
<shiggitay> anyone here know of jshafer817? He attempted to port UT to the HP TouchPad
<shiggitay> he was attempting to port 13.10
<tvoss> sil2100, can you ping me the ppa address?
<shiggitay> Also regarding the recovery stuff... can you possibly use TWRP Recovery vs ClockWorkMod?
<sil2100> tvoss: yes, one moment
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+packages
<sil2100> tvoss: here's the PPA - I still didn't rebuild the location-service with the disabled tests though, want to do it all at once
<kenvandine> bfiller, i proposed a branch against your gallery as click branch which adds the bits needed for the content-hub click hook
<kenvandine> bfiller, however... i can't get gallery to run as a click package
<kenvandine> bfiller, i removed gallery-app and installed the gallery click package
<kenvandine> it doesn't show up in the shell and i can't start it with upstart-app-launch
<bfiller> kenvandine: did you build it on armhf?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> on the device
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'll give it a try today, it was working last time I tried it
<kenvandine> upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.908
<kenvandine> does nothing... and no logs
<kenvandine> i don't know how to figure out why upstart is failing to start it
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: we tried the change to mount it earlier during the boot, will test once the package gets published in the archive
<bfiller> kenvandine: wasn't it working yesterday for you?
<kenvandine> not with gallery
<kenvandine> i was using my hub-exporter as a test
<kenvandine> that works for the hub
<bfiller> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> i can't run gallery on it's own even, not just from the hub
<bfiller> kenvandine: I will build the click and try it
<kenvandine> i gotta step out for a bit, bbs
<bfiller> sergiusens: you have any time today to build the gallery click branch and test with content-hub branch that has click support?
<bfiller> sergiusens: I'm going to try as well but could another tester
<bfiller> then we can land this stuff
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: sounds good. just tell me when it's published and I will try it directly!
<sergiusens> bfiller, sure, sounds good
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
<shiggitay> rsalveti, me too.. I'm about to restore my backup and then apply the new changes XD
<ogra_> everything but the MAC address stuff should be in the zip, i re-generated it this morning ...
<oSoMoN> elopio, hey, I’m here
<ogra_> just waiting for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/0.134/+build/5534147
<rsalveti> sure
<shiggitay> awesome
<elopio> hey oSoMoN. First, we are wondering if now that we are using a lot of code from chromium, ins't their web driver available for us to use?
<shiggitay> rsalveti and ogra_ let FuLgOrE and I know when we can apply those changes
<shiggitay> and is it as simple as applying a zip from recovery?
<shiggitay> applying/flashing
<ogra_> shiggitay, yes, as i said, i updated the zip already and will re-roll it once the package above is done and in the archive
<shiggitay> okay
<ogra_> just flash the new zip and you should be fine
<shiggitay> mmkay
<FuLgOrE> you're great! :)
<shiggitay> y'all rock
<shiggitay> Is there a splash screen yet? or just a blank screen and then all of a sudden the UI?
<FuLgOrE> just a google logo until the "lockscreen" starts
<shiggitay> okay
<oSoMoN> elopio, that’s a good question, I need to
<oSoMoN> check
<FuLgOrE> as soon as the new image is out, I will again post log files. what exactly would you like to get (dmesg, logcat ifconfig -a, /var/log/, ...)?
<FuLgOrE> btw. no splash, just the startup messages would look very nice :D
<shiggitay> okay grabbing my phone
<shiggitay> backing up my current KK layout again
<FuLgOrE> where should I put the zip-file to access to it via recovery? /sdcard doesn't exist right now
<FuLgOrE> or maybe it exists, once i'm in the bootloader and I use adb push
<shiggitay> FuLgOrE, haha
<FuLgOrE> okay, building finished. where can we download it?
<shiggitay> damnit TWRP... backup faster lol
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: do you have a download link? building finished
<shiggitay> ok backup done
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, heh, building finished doesnt mean it propagated to the archive
<ogra_> patience :)
<FuLgOrE> ... that's hard... ;)
<shiggitay> that's not what she said
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, the link is still the same, i'll just replace the zip you used too install initially
<FuLgOrE> so that one:
<FuLgOrE> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip
<ogra_> yeah, i'll ping once it is done
<FuLgOrE> perfect :)
<FuLgOrE> thx
<cwayne> mterry, ping
<mterry> cwayne, hello
<rsalveti> didrocks: tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/platform-api/kitkat-porting/+merge/202599
<greyback_> tedg: ping
<abtekk> rsalveti, and word on a new 4.4 build from you?
<abtekk> any*
<elopio> oSoMoN_: sorry, I was on a meeting.
<elopio> what we need is a way to introspect the web page, to check things like dialogs.
<elopio> the web driver would be perfect, but in the mean time we could survive evaluating a javascript statement.
<oSoMoN_> elopio, that’s already supported by oxide, you can have a look at the existing unit tests at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/files/head:/qt/tests/qmltests/api/
<tedg> greyback_, Good morning!
<greyback_> tedg: hey! By any chance, would you know what this message means: "initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/1322: Connection refused"
<kenvandine> bfiller, when you tested it before, did it show up in the apps scope in the shell?
<kenvandine> tedg, how can i debug a click app that isn't starting with upstart-app-launch?  it isn't even creating a log file for it
<tedg> greyback_, Haven't seen that one before, but guessing that it's looking for the private connection to upstart.
<greyback_> tedg: I'm running calendar-app tests on maguro, and it has happened that during test app launch this error happens, and then the remaining launches all fail
<bfiller> kenvandine: yes, but I had to search for it and then reboot I think. it finally showed up
<kenvandine> i rebooted
<kenvandine> i didn't try a search
<tedg> greyback_, You'll probably have to ping jodh on that one.
<greyback_> tedg: ok, thanks
<tedg> greyback_, I'm not sure howit could stop working (and the session not die)
<kenvandine> bfiller, ok, it works from a search
<tedg> kenvandine, How do you start a click app without UAL?
<greyback_> jodh: ping :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i don't :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, that you're trying to start, but isn't starting.
<kenvandine> it wasn't starting with ual
<tedg> kenvandine, So look in the application log file and it might have something.  Also turn on glib debug messages and it'll print more.
<barry> Kaleo: ping, re test failures in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<bfiller> kenvandine: yeah look in ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-gallery-app-xxxxxx for some hints maybe
<elopio> oSoMoN: but how can I get getTestApi() from autopilot?
<kenvandine> bfiller,  that wasn't getting created
<elopio> hum, or maybe for now, we shouldn't test the internals of the web page with autopilot, just qttest.
<bfiller> kenvandine: how did you install it?
<kenvandine> althought it is now, since i started it from the shell
<kenvandine> pkcon
<cwayne> mterry, hey, i saw some talk about the welcome-wizard, just wanted to check in and see if what we have would be customizable?
<bfiller> kenvandine: does click list show it correctly?
<mterry> cwayne, not yet
<kenvandine> bfiller, yes
<oSoMoN> elopio, why would we need to access this at the autopilot level, if we already have unit tests that test the same things?
<mterry> cwayne, Cimi and I are working on the welcome-wizard, but we both keep being pulled for other stuff
<kenvandine> tedg, when starting it from the untrusted-helper, i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838495/
<elopio> oSoMoN: eventually, for testing things like a purchase from the scope. It will start as autopilot to search and open the scope preview, then a webview shows the payment details and we need to confirm there, and then we are back to autopilot.
<kenvandine> tedg, i guess that APP_EXEC line is wrong?
<kenvandine> does the untrusted-helper handle the APP_DIR properly?
<oSoMoN> elopio, ok
<oSoMoN> elopio, then we need to discuss how to expose this
<tedg> kenvandine, It should, same exec code.  Why is it "./"?
<kenvandine> i guess that's a bfiller question :)
<elopio> oSoMoN: yes. That test case should be ready like a month from now, so no need to run, but it's important.
<tedg> kenvandine, But it couldn't create the application instance, so that usually means Unity isn't ready for it.  Are you telling Unity that it's coming somehow?
<elopio> for our immediate testing purposes, qttest is perfect.
<kenvandine> tedg, nope
<elopio> rhuddie: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/view/head:/qt/tests/qmltests/api/tst_WebView_title.qml
<tedg> kenvandine, You'll need to do that :-)
<tedg> kenvandine, So that it can group the sessions properly.
<elopio> rhuddie: it makes sense to do this dialog tests as qttest.
<kenvandine> tedg, well it doesn't handle that yet... right?
<oSoMoN> elopio, you might want to join #oxide if you’re not there already, so we can have this sort of conversation there
 * tedg doesn't know, greyback_ ?
<kenvandine> tedg, it worked fine using my hub-exporter example click
<kenvandine> just not working with gallery
<tedg> Sure, because you were using UAL and calling it an applications.  We handle it for applications.
<kenvandine> tedg, what's different?
<kenvandine> they are both click packagines
<tedg> kenvandine, The handshaking with Unity.
<kenvandine> packages
<tedg> kenvandine, Unity rejects folks it doesn't know about.
<elopio> oSoMoN: right, sorry.
<bfiller> tedg: that does seem wrong, sergiusens you know why the APP_EXEC of gallery click has ./gallery-app?
<kenvandine> tedg, you are confusing me...
<oSoMoN> elopio, no worries :)
<greyback_> tedg: kenvandine: sorry I don't follow the above conversation, what's the issue?
<tedg> kenvandine, More coffee :-)
<kenvandine> tedg, what's different from the gallery click package than my hub-exporter click package?
<greyback_> s/don't/can't/
<kenvandine> i start them the same way
<tedg> greyback_, kenvandine was asking if Unity had a way to tell it that an app will be nested in another app.  i.e. content picking.
<kenvandine> i know that isn't there yet...
<greyback_> tedg: kenvandine: no it does not have that concept
<kenvandine> tedg, it worked with my other example app... just appears as a separate instance
<tedg> kenvandine, There's no difference in the package.  There's a difference in the way that they're starting.  One you're telling UAL is an application and it handshakes with Unity to make that okay.  The other you're saying is an untrusted helper, which means that you're in charge of it.
<kenvandine> tedg, no... both are with the untrusted helper
<tedg> greyback_, So do you know when that's on the plans?
<greyback_> kenvandine: I'm only aware of the case when 1 app wants to invoke a trusted helper (which are written by us), and that trusted helper can invoke a 3rd party app. Unity will group those processes into one "app" visually for the user
<kenvandine> the untrusted helper started my hub-exporter app fine
<greyback_> tedg: we've talked about it, there are some high-level docs, but nothing more as yet.
<kenvandine> greyback_, the trusted session stuff right?
<tedg> kenvandine, The hub-exporter connect to Mir ?
<greyback_> kenvandine: right
<kenvandine> tedg, it starts fine and works
<tedg> kenvandine, But does it connect to Mir?
<kenvandine> using untrusted helper started with content-hub
<kenvandine> you mean is it displayed?
<kenvandine> yes... it works... lets me pick a photo and all
<tedg> Sure, I'm saying the error you're getting is that Mir is saying "not a valid app"
<kenvandine> it's just a simple qml app
<tedg> Was gallery running at the time in another instance?
<tedg> i.e. was that telling Mir that galleries were okay?
<kenvandine> tedg, maybe... i had multiple instances of my hub-exporter running for testing
<kenvandine> that worked
<sergiusens> tedg bfiller, yes, that was way before the upstart app launch fat package capability and it wasn't in path; all the packages in the store use this trick
<kenvandine> tedg, i just confirmed... same error when it isn't already running
<bfiller> sergiusens: do we need it still?
<kenvandine> maybe it's because of the ./ ?
<tedg> We might need a UAL release.  Working on that with a migration "to the train".
<bfiller> kenvandine: try getting rid of the ./ and see if it works
<sergiusens> bfiller, not necessarily; but we would need to install it in those locations tedg has in his new stuff
<kenvandine> ah... removing the ./ i get a new error
<kenvandine> ** (process:9386): WARNING **: Unable to exec 'echo Error': Permission denied
<paultag> Hey phone'ers. I've got my Nexus 7 sitting around. I've been using Debian on it for a while in a chroot; How's Ubuntu Phone coming along? Has anyone extracted the Netflix .so for talking it's DRM and got a Netflix app working?
<sergiusens> kenvandine, do you launch with upstart app launch?
<paultag> (really the only holdback)
<paultag> (from the android app)
<kenvandine> sergiusens, i was launching with the untrusted-helper
<sergiusens> kenvandine, don;t know about that one
<tedg> kenvandine, So I think I'm confused.  You're launching with untrusted-helper, which case does it work with untrusted-helper?
<popey> paultag: hey, don't think so
<paultag> heyya popey
<paultag> popey: what's new, dude
<kenvandine> tedg, my hub-exporter worked with the untrusted-helper
<FuLgOrE> I'll go to bed now. I'll flash tomorrow. see you and good night (morning, or whatever is matching for you)
<tedg> kenvandine, And your hub-exporter connected to Mir?
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks, I'll take a look at that
<kenvandine> yeah
<paultag> popey: do you happen to know how it boots? Is Ubuntu Phone using uboot?
<elopio> rhuddie: also, join #oxide.
<paultag> or is it using the standard android bootup chain
<tedg> kenvandine, What AppID did it end up as?
<kenvandine> tedg, let me do it again
<bfiller> kenvandine, tedg : move the trusted helper meeting till tomorrow so tvoss can join
<bfiller> I moved it rather
<shiggitay> rsalveti_, where does active_ws_connection.conf go again?
<kenvandine> ok, thanks
<tedg> bfiller, K
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks, I'm there
<cwayne> rsalveti_, hey, is there a way to force portrait or landscape on flo
<ogra_> cwayne, not yet
<ogra_> (afaik at least)
<shiggitay> rsalveti_, ?
<rsalveti_> shiggitay: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<rsalveti_> cwayne: not yet
<kenvandine> tedg, now i'm really confused... now my hub-exporter isn't working...
<rsalveti_> cwayne: we need either a change in mir or unity8 to do the rotation
<shiggitay> rsalveti_, Ahhhh thanks
<shiggitay> heh
<cwayne> rsalveti_, makes sense thanks.  jsut curious
<kenvandine> tedg, so what is making Mir reject it?  what's the difference with starting it with the untrusted helper?
<Saviq> rsalveti_, cwayne, we're planning to force it to landscape in unity-mir/unity8 yes
<ogra_> Saviq, when is shell rotation support landing btw ?
<Saviq> ogra_, not before it's designed
<kenvandine> the only thing i'm using the untrusted helper for is to inject the INSTANCE_ID into the env
<ogra_> Saviq, you mean it wasnt discussed on the design sprint ?!?
<Saviq> ogra_, so not for a few weeks at least
<barry> elopio: perhaps you know about some build failures i'm seeing with the trusty version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<Saviq> ogra_, sure it was discussed, but there's no concrete output yet
<ogra_> ah, but we expect it for 14.04
<ogra_> ?
<Saviq> ogra_, wouldn't hold my breath I'm afraid
<elopio> barry: maybe. Where are you looking at them?
<tedg> kenvandine, Mir rejects everything, unless it's been told to accept it by unity-mir.  UAL's application side has handshaking logic with unity-mir to make sure that it's managed properly.
<ogra_> :(
<Saviq> ogra_, too much is still in flux still
<Saviq> design-wise
<ogra_> right
<barry> elopio: local build of trusty package in an amd64 chroot
<ogra_> thanks for landing the socket fix btw
<Saviq> ogra_, sure
<tedg> kenvandine, So for content-hub you should set up the trusted session relationship with unity-mir, and then it'll know to accept it.
<ogra_> mterry, i'll do a new attempt of landing nested tomorrow (fyi)
<kenvandine> tedg, i'm using upstart_app_launch_start_application
<shiggitay> rsalveti_, grr my N5 isn't grabbing the network connection even with that file in there
<elopio> barry: I don't have a chroot here, but I can start setting it up. Can you paste the errors?
<kenvandine> tedg,  but we don't have the trusted session stuff yet...
<rsalveti_> shiggitay: chmod 600 it
<tedg> kenvandine, You need it :-)
<shiggitay> oh duh
<barry> elopio: yep, i'm running a quick rebuild here.  will paste momentarily
<tedg> kenvandine, If nothing else you need a way to tell Unity to allow it, even if it doesn't do all the window management part.
<kenvandine> tedg, so how is this different than when i was using upstart_app_launch_start_application ?
<mterry> ogra_, Oh...  So we'll need a mir release.  And the two AP new tests are still in process of landing (thought those were requirement for landing nested again)
<kenvandine> i meant i am now using upstart_app_launch_start_multiple_helper
<ogra_> mterry, oh, a mir release ?
<tedg> kenvandine, So the application jobs do handshaking with unity-mir to tell Unity that a new application is starting, started, crashed, etc.  So that Unity can visually track their state as-well-as tell Mir to accept connections from them.
<ogra_> mterry, i thought the fix landed with the last mir
<mterry> ogra_, yeah, there is a fix in there for a crash that was affecting unity-system-compositor
<ogra_> right, the double stop thing
<ogra_> (or was it double start ?) ... (double ... something ...)
<mterry> ogra_, yeah, double start, but this is another one.  r1353
<mterry> ogra_, will hit with 0.1.4
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> then i'll hold my feet stil
<mterry> ogra_, there were two AP tests wanted too.  One is a NM integration test in unity8 that will land today
<mterry> ogra_, the other is the u1 account signup test that elopio is working on.  Not sure of ETA on that
<kenvandine> tedg, so before when i was using upstart_app_launch_start_application it was using the application-click job right?
<kenvandine> which did that magic for me
<barry> elopio: i needed to apply this small patch first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838622/
<ogra_> ok
<jodh> greyback_: is the session init still running as pid 1322? If so, I suspect this is bug 1258098 which I have a fix for upstream but which has not yet been merged due to an outstanding review of the code.
<tedg> kenvandine, correct
<ubot5> bug 1258098 in upstart "D-Bus session bus address not serialised" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258098
<barry> elopio: and then got this build failure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838639/    (scroll to the bottom and search up for FAIL)
<kenvandine> so switching to the untrusted helper broke that... sigh
<tedg> kenvandine, It allowed you to have more control.  With power comes responsibility young jedi.
<elopio> mterry: ETA is the end of this week. The account part is ready, but now I need to fake a successful download.
<kenvandine> tedg, so there's no other way to start_multiple without a helper... right?  and no other way to get the INSTANCE_ID in the env?
<tedg> kenvandine, There is no INSTANCE_ID for click packages.  They're all single instance.
<mterry> elopio, cool, thanks!  ogra_ ^
<kenvandine> tedg, which is what i'm needing to work around :)
<ogra_> mterry, ok ... sad, i was hoping we could land it befoore end of the sprint, since manual testing with everyone at one table is faster and easier ... but next week it will be then
<mterry> ogra_, well, you can still test.  The new AP test shouldn't affect that
<elopio> barry: FAIL!  : components::DateUtilsAPI::test_daysInMonth(row 1) daysInMonth() failed for month 2
<elopio> I haven't seen that before, but the problem seems clear.
<elopio> Kaleo is the only SDK dev that remains late. Are you here?
<mterry> ogra_, only thing you'll need to test is latest mir
<ogra_> right, mir will though
<shiggitay> ok so once the mir update is applied (doing that now) and I reboot, should I be able to boot to the 'lockscreen' ?
<mterry> ogra_, :(
<mterry> ogra_, things move slowly
<kenvandine> tedg, could i just create another upstart job type for application-multiple-click ?
<kenvandine> instead of using the untrusted helper?
 * shiggitay pokes ogra_ 
<greyback_> jodh: ok, yes session init still there. Ok I'll be patient for that to land so. Thanks
<jodh> greyback_: does your ps output for that process show '--state-fd' as one of the options?
<greyback_> jodh: lemme see, am trying to reprodice it again
<tedg> kenvandine, That doesn't really made sense...
<tedg> kenvandine, I think you should talk greyback_ into giving you a simple temporary API for trusted sessions that right now, just allows them.
<kenvandine> tedg, i didn't think i should... i guess i have to wait for the trusted session stuff
<kenvandine> greyback_, ^^ please :)
<tedg> kenvandine, He's Irish, which means you can pay in beer, but it also means that payment form is expensive :-)
<greyback_> I was never a cheap date ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<elopio> barry: oh, I can reproduce it here with trunk with just make check.
<kenvandine> there's always beer involved
<elopio> I wonder how they could merge with that failure. I'll report the bug.
<ogra_> shiggitay, yes ?
<kenvandine> greyback_, how hard would it be to give me some way to do that?
<kenvandine> until we get proper trusted sessions?
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, still trying to get used to it
<elopio> barry: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dateUtilsTestFix/+merge/203700
<barry> elopio: nice.  thanks let me try that one here
<cwayne> mardy, ping
<shiggitay> hmm so I tried to apt-get install xchat from my computer here via adb shell, and it installed without issue, but how do I run it?
<shiggitay> anyone?
<ogra_> shiggitay, you cant
<ogra_> well, you can, but it wouldnt display anywhere
<shiggitay> hmm
<shiggitay> that's odd that it allows the install to happen but it won't work
<ogra_> (there is no X on the phone)
<shiggitay> yeah
<ogra_> the official images are readonly and only allow installation of click packages
<shiggitay> ah
<ogra_> you are running a hacked together thing
<shiggitay> yeah
<shiggitay> hm
<barry> elopio: new failure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838771/
<shiggitay> this build with the new mir is running rather smooth though
<shiggitay> cellular data on Sprint doesn't seem to work yet though
<elopio> barry: hum, I don't get that one with zsombi's branch.
<barry> elopio: interesting.  and zsombi's branch is the only change from trusty?
<elopio> barry: I think so, yes. Trusty has the package from the 28th. The previous error was caused by today being 29th.
<elopio> I don't really know what they are doing in that test, but it seems you are having a problem with QtQuick.LocalStorage
<elopio> QWARN  : tst_MainView::testLocalStorage() QSqlQuery::prepare: database not open
<barry> elopio: yep.  in a meeting now.
<shiggitay> heh so there's some progress, but I'll flash back to UT once more is working :)
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<boiko> fginther: hey, would you mind giving me some help to understand what is going on here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2365/
<boiko> fginther: according to the videos, dialer-app is freezing, and the only thing I found suspicious in the logs is that it says something about the com.canonical.pim owner being ''
<boiko> fginther: but there were no changes in dialer-app that could possibly cause that
<fginther> boiko, is a dependency responsible for com.canonical.pim? Has it been updated recently?
<boiko> fginther: that would be an indirect dependency, we rely on the address-book-app's QML plugin, which in turns depends on the address-book-service
<boiko> renato_: were there any changes to the address-book-service lately? ^
<renato_> boiko, some small changes, but what is the problem?
<renato_> I am not sure if this was already released
<boiko> renato_: dialer-app is freezing in otto
<boiko> renato_: and the only thing suspicious I found in the logs was this:
<boiko> renato_: /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: QDBusConnection: name 'com.canonical.pim' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.105'
<renato_> boiko, I do not know what that means
<renato_> boiko, try with memory backend
<boiko> renato_: that's why I was asking if there was a way to force the memory backend without having to change dialer-app's code
<renato_> no
<chrisccoulson> Mirv, are we meant to be able to upgrade from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2? i see this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839172/
<lool> tvoss: FYI, pitti reproduced the failure by reverting to the old packages IIUC; see #ubuntu-devel weblog for details  :-)
<lool> tvoss: the p-a tests failing that is
<lool> pitti: well done
<lool> pitti: so you created a chroot and downgraded the bdeps?
<lozohcum> hey folks, does anyone know if I can port Ubuntu touch to device which has only CM11 and CM10?
<tvoss> lool, yup, chatting with him
<pitti> lool: yes, chatting  with tvoss
<pitti> lool: phone build from this morning + http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/location-service-trusty-armhf-ci/27/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip debs (that's the last CI run from https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add_controller_and_service_configuration/+merge/199105)
<pitti> lool: and with that, build lp:~thomas-voss/platform-api/expose_accuracy_and_service_status_to_platform
<lozohcum> thanks for ignoring
<lool> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839350/
<pitti> tvoss: FTR, exactly the same failure with the debs you mailed me
<pitti> tvoss: I take it they should be more or less the same as the ones in the MP?
<kenvandine> tedg, fyi... reverting UAL to what's in the daily build ppa fixes my problem of starting the click build of gallery from upstart-app-launch
<kenvandine> tedg, i was running a local build from your untrusted-helper branch
<kenvandine> tedg, with that branch i could launch from the shell, but on using the upstart-app-launch util
<tedg> kenvandine, "but not using" ?
<kenvandine> right... not actually using the untrusted helper
<kenvandine> just trying to run upstart-app-launch via ssh
<kenvandine> silently did nothing with bfiller's click build of gallery
<kenvandine> doesn't even create the log file in .cache/upstart/
<tedg> Huh, okay.  Not sure what could be causing that.
<kenvandine> i'll turn on G_DEBUG_MESSAGES and try your branch again
<kenvandine> would that log to .xsession-errors?
<tedg> No, that utility would gen on the command line.
<tedg> There's no X :-)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> yeah... but stuff still logs there :)
<kenvandine> tedg, well crap... now i installed the build from your branch again... and it works!
<kenvandine> grrrrrrr
<tedg> Hah, okay.  I was about to write WFM :-)
<kenvandine> ha!
<kenvandine> all i did was switch back and forth between installed debs
<tedg> Did you restart?
<tedg> At least Unity would need to reload the library.
<kenvandine> not this time
<kenvandine> but i did earlier... several times
<tedg> kenvandine, Perhaps you accidentally deleted the click package hook link, and reinstalling caused click to regenerate those.
<tedg> kenvandine, That'd for UAL to believe it's a legacy package and try to run that.
<tedg> That's cause...
<kenvandine> ah... perhaps
<stoeptegel> does anyone know when canonical will release their ubuntu phone in the Netherlands?
<kenvandine> bfiller, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/defaults_triplet/+merge/203841
<kenvandine> bfiller, but we can't land that until the gallery click lands
<kenvandine> well we need both
<kenvandine> oh, and of course UAL with the triplet_to_appid API
<kenvandine> which is in trunk
<bfiller> kenvandine: is the UAL problem resolved?
<kenvandine> bfiller, apparently...
<kenvandine> it's working for me now... with both trunk and the untrusted-helper branch
<bfiller> kenvandine: what was issue?
<kenvandine> so maybe the click hook was messed up and reinstalling the package fixed it
<kenvandine> bfiller, so this branch really just changes the defaults to an array of the triplet which gets converted to an appid
<bfiller> kenvandine: so to test I need your content-hub branch and UAL trunk? I will try on my device
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> and the gallery click
<bfiller> yup, with your changes merged
<kenvandine> hopefully the debs will be in the MP soon
<popey> stoeptegel: the goal is sometime this year
<stoeptegel> interesting. Thank you :)
<DjMadness> which is the biggest phone for ubuntu touch (ie the "flagship" model), thats well supported
<popey> DjMadness: thats in flux right now. the current device is nexus 4
<DjMadness> ah okays, thanks :)
 * genii sips his coffee and procrastinates about repairing broken screen number 3 on his Nexus 4 
<DjMadness> you broke your screen 3 times ? :O
<genii> DjMadness: Yup. Last two times was with a protector on it too.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-30
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: because ogra is not here, do you know about the changes regarding mounting /persist in the new 4.4er images? It's not working, maybe we can have a look
<FuLgOrE> also brightness control doesn't work
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: see the specific instructions I posted on ubuntu-phone
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: the touch multimedia fork packages don't clean themselves up, that's why
<Mirv> (or https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 front page)
<danny> will it be possible to run ubunto desktop apps on ubunto tablets?
<danny222112> is it possible to run desktop apps on ubunto tablets?
<tvoss> pitti, good morning :)
<pitti> hey tvoss, how are you?
<tvoss> pitti, pretty good, thank you :) travel was unevent-ful
<tvoss> pitti, how are you?
<pitti> tvoss: oh, you are already in London?
<tvoss> pitti, oh, I spent Monday to Wednesday in London, now back home and in Brussels on Saturday
<pitti> tvoss: ah, see you at FOSDEM then?
<tvoss> pitti, I would think so :)
<tvoss> pitti, when is your talk?
<pitti> tvoss: I don't have any; I'm primarily going there to meet a few people again, I didn't really prepare much
<pitti> tvoss: going there on my own dime and staying at a friend's in Leuven
<tvoss> pitti, ah, now that's cool :)
<dholbach> good morning
 * FuLgOrE is available for testing on hammerhead
<infinity__> need to know can i install ubuntu on my samsung galaxy note??
<infinity__> is it stable can any one guide about this
<pitti> lool: bonjour
<M4dH4TT3r> support mips
<pitti> xnox: hey Dimitry, already awake?
<xnox> pitti: morning! Yes =) we are all in the office.
<xnox> pitti: what's up? unless you are after ftpmaster.internal...
<pitti> xnox: ah; good morning; I might have a question about your recent cmake upload, but need to verify something first
<pitti> recently, "export CXX=g++-4.7" in debian/rules stopped working
<pitti> which is why platform-api is now 'orribly broken
 * pitti downgrades to previous cmake to verify
<xnox> pitti: yeah, my cmake changes do not work with CXX=g++-4.7 =/
<pitti> so, what I don't understand:
<xnox> pitti: you can do -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=gcc-4.7 -DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=g++-4.7
<xnox> pitti: at the dh_auto_configure call, and that should work.
<pitti> mkdir obj; cd obj; CXX=g++-4.7 cmake ..
<pitti> that works
<pitti> but above export doesn't (through dh_auto_configure)
<xnox> pitti: right, my "crazy" patch-sets keys on variables exported by dpkg-architecture
<pitti> argh
<pitti> is that backwards compatible?
<xnox> pitti: so CXX=g++-4.7 dpkg-architecture -aamd64 -c cmake => is probably broken at the moment.
<j-b> 'morning
<xnox> pitti: it's not backwards compatible with some existing debian/rules files, indeed.
<pitti> xnox: I mean the -D syntax
<xnox> pitti: why is platform-api using 4.7? to match hybris / android.
<pitti> yes, 4.8 changed the float return ABI
<xnox> pitti: -D is the standard cmake interface to provide configuration variables since forever.
<pitti> it's apparenlty planned to change that soon, but it hasn't happened yet
<pitti> xnox: yes, but export CXX has been the standard way for pakcages to set the compiler :)
<pitti> xnox: anyway, that works for now; thanks
<pitti> xnox: I take it  that is to be considered a workaround?
<xnox> pitti: yeah, i guess i should invest into fixing / supporting $ENV{CXX}
<pitti> at least we have something that unblocks that now
<pitti> wow, that kept some four or five people busy for some hours :0
<xnox> pitti: do you have more details about the "4.8 changed the float return ABI"? first time i hear about it.
<pitti> xnox: I'm only parrotting, I'm afraid
<xnox> pitti: well.... CMAKE_C_COMPILER / CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER are the _cmake standard_ way of setting compilers.... ;-)
<pitti> xnox: but the effect is, if I build platform-api with 4.8 (which is what happened without us noticing), float return values are absolutely wrong
<pitti> $ ./showsensors
<pitti> accel: min 0 max 39.2266 res 0.00119019
<pitti> ^ with current platform-api in trusty
<pitti> accel: min 3.56854e+21 max 2.82612e+20 res 2.82612e+20
<pitti> ^ with rebuilt platform-api (no change)
<pitti> fortunately that has been caught by its new tests
<pitti> didrocks: found it!
<pitti> didrocks: err, "bonjour"
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<didrocks> pitti: do you have a bug for it? I'm interested in the diff anyway
<pitti> didrocks: and never again blame my tests! :-)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> I didn't blame your tests :p
<pitti> didrocks: (just kidding)
<pitti> didrocks: filing one now
<pitti> didrocks: diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842713/
<pitti> didrocks: tvoss is applying it to his MP directly
 * didrocks looks
<pitti> didrocks: we were building with g++-4.8 without noticing
<didrocks> perfect!
<didrocks> oh
<pitti> didrocks: I wrote a little test program that shows the actual (real iron) sensor data, and it was broken just the same way
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. the tests were exactly right
<didrocks> pitti: waow, it was an interesting… side-effect
<didrocks> pitti: we are trying to release Mir, including platform-api
<didrocks> I would appreciate a separate MP that we can bundle with the current rebuilds
<didrocks> (if possible)
<pitti> didrocks: but it won't build
<didrocks> pitti: oh?
<pitti> didrocks: as we don't have the previous dbus-cpp any more
<pitti> didrocks: so we actually need to land
<M4dH4TT3r> support mips
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/%7Ethomas-voss/location-service/add_controller_and_service_configuration/+merge/199105
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~mathieu-tl/+junk/nm-mms-support
<didrocks> pitti: hum, it did build yesterday on the branch we sil2100 bundled ^
<M4dH4TT3r> and gay marrige
<didrocks> maybe this branch was part of the request
<pitti> and https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/expose_accuracy_and_service_status_to_platform/+merge/203298
<pitti> didrocks: yes, that's what sil2100 told me
<pitti> didrocks: hence tvoss will add the workaroud to the latter MP
<tvoss> pitti, didrocks https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/expose_accuracy_and_service_status_to_platform is updated
<sil2100> pitti, didrocks: all was fine in our PPA, right?
<sil2100> pitti: is the platform-api test issue fixed?
<sil2100> :)
<pitti> sil2100: yes
<didrocks> sil2100: can you backlog first? :p
<pitti> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/expose_accuracy_and_service_status_to_platform/revision/188 is the fix, tvoss just committed it
<sil2100> \o/
<pitti> sil2100: ugh, that was really confusing
<didrocks> sil2100: apparently, it will fail to build though without tvoss's branch (what you didn't get in the ppa yesterday)
<sil2100> Ok, so let me spin things!
<pitti> sil2100: my tests showed a real problem \o/ :)
<didrocks> pitti: nice catch btw, yeah, more than confusing :p
<sil2100> didrocks: no proooblem, it's all under control
<tvoss> pitti, didrocks we should file a bug against the cmake package in distro, too
<sil2100> pitti, tvoss: just give me a moment and it will be all fine
<pitti> tvoss, didrocks, sil2100, xnox : bug 1274430
<ubot5> bug 1274430 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Regression in 2.8.12.1-1ubuntu3/4: export CXX stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274430
<M4dH4TT3r> really want ubuntu touch on my tablet
<pitti> sil2100: let's please wait on the jenkins CI run on tvoss's updated branch, just to make sure?
<xnox> pitti: i'll take it.
<M4dH4TT3r> mips architecture
<pitti> xnox: thanks
<pitti> sil2100: but you can land https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add_controller_and_service_configuration/+merge/199105 in the meantime, I guess
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't know sil2100 already bundled tvoss's branch
<didrocks> so now I understand :)
<xnox> pitti: which package should I test my fix on?
<didrocks> thanks again pitti! and well done :)
<sil2100> pitti: all stuff will be bundled together, as one big coherent landing - no worries, it's *all* under control ;p
<sil2100> pitti: thanks for fixing!
<pitti> xnox: you can use current platform-api and check the cmake output; it should say "using g++4.7", not 4.8
<xnox>  cool, thanks
<pitti> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.8.2
<pitti> xnox: ^ it currently says that
<pitti> xnox: beware that current platform-api typoes "export C=gcc-4.7", should be "CC"
<pitti> xnox: that's fixed in the MP, but you shold fix it locally to test your fix for CC too
<pitti> sil2100: great
<xnox> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc -- works
<xnox> -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/g++-4.7 -- works
<xnox> pitti: ^^^^
<xnox> pitti: is that what you'd expect?
<pitti> xnox: nice! and with C fixed to CC?
<ogra_> rsalveti, bug 1160847
<ubot5> bug 1160847 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs should not attempt to mount MTP devices in an endless loop (cluttering your desktop with messages)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160847
<xnox> pitti: well, if CC or CXX or FC are in the environment, the will be honored.
<pitti> xnox: right, that already worked
<pitti> xnox: but for some reason not if debian/rules passes it through dh_auto_configure
<xnox> pitti: that did not work, when running debuild.
<xnox> =)
<xnox> now it will again.
<pitti> xnox: cheers, thanks for the fast fix!
<pitti> xnox: not urgent any more for platform-api now, but I don't know know how many other packages use that
<xnox> pitti: true.
<tvoss> pitti, rsalveti pointed out that forcing gcc-4.7 might break cross build
<tvoss> xnox, ^
<pitti> tvoss: well, we don't even use gcc in platform-api, but we already force g++-4.7
<xnox> tvoss: yes, it will. I can provide a patch to platform-api to do it properly.
<xnox> tvoss: if one exports compiler, one should export compiler as $DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH-gcc-4.7 to be cross-compile safe.
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: sbuild -d trusty -A --arch=armhf network-manager_0.9.8.8-0ubuntu2~mtrudel2.dsc
<mardy> mzanetti, dpm: OK, so using the Evernote QML plugin I manage to get the username in the account plugin
<mzanetti> mardy: \o/
<dpm> excellent
<mardy> mzanetti, dpm: is if OK if I file a merge proposal to merge the account plugin into the reminders app?
<dpm> mardy, +100 (althouth I'd like to hear mzanetti's opinion)
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: mk-sbuild trusty --arch=armhf
<mzanetti> dpm: mardy: add another 100 :)
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: actually, I'm not sure how this would work with click; can we generate two click packages from the same repository?
<mzanetti> mardy: thanks a lot. You're helping alot
<mzanetti> mardy: yeah, we can
<mardy> mzanetti: glad to be of help :-)
<mzanetti> mardy: but: can we install account plugins through clicks already?
<dpm> mardy, but we still can't run online account plugins off click, right? Wouldn't we build a debian package instead?
<mzanetti> mardy: I thought that stuff still needs to be seeded with deb's
<dpm> yeah, my thoughts too
<mardy> mzanetti, dpm: right, currently we don't support having account plugins in click packages, but that will change soon
<dpm> mardy, ack. Depending on how soon, we might still need to build a .deb package during the transition
<mardy> mzanetti, dpm: however, you are right, it's probably better to wait for that to land, before merging the plugin
<mzanetti> mardy: so given that click packages don't have any build recipe, we can do whatever we want
<dpm> yeah
<mzanetti> mardy: no... we can generate 2 debs from the repo too
<mzanetti> please go ahead
<mzanetti> mardy: just one thing: Check out the CMakeLists and in CLICK_MODE add install steps to install all of the plugins stuff to a separete new directory
<mzanetti> then we can just add a second click create command for the second dir and we're good to go
<mzanetti> right now we're also building .debs out of the app too
<mzanetti> so everything is in place already
<mardy> mzanetti: so, when the project is built as a deb, we should build: qtdeclarative-evernote-module, account-plugin-evernote and reminders app (with the latter to depending on the first). Correct?
<mardy> mzanetti: when it's built as click packages, the qtdeclarative-evernote-module should be embedded in both the account plugin and reminders app
<mzanetti> mardy: I for one wouldn't install the plugin as a module tbh
<mzanetti> even with debs
<tvoss> xnox, ack and thanks
<mzanetti> mardy: hmm... well... given the fact we're sharing it between the plugin and the app... ok...
<mardy> mzanetti: I'm not sure how we can install it in two debs... I guess I'll have to play with cmake a bit (I don't know cmake)
<mzanetti> mardy: imo we should install it in the app/plugins data dir and set qml's import path to it
<mzanetti> mardy: let me know if you need help with cmake
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6842903/
<barry> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-python3-package/+merge/196358
<tvoss> xnox, I think that it would make sense to fold the fix into https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/expose_accuracy_and_service_status_to_platform
<barry> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-python3-package/+merge/196358/comments/476068
<pitti> kalikiana, tvoss: I analyzed the crash in bug 1272294 and followed up with two possible solutions for fixing platform-api; do you have a particular preference, or should I just go with what I think is best?
<ubot5> bug 1272294 in qtubuntu-sensors (Ubuntu) "qtsensors crashes on desktop as there is no platform-api backend" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272294
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, I think sergiusens is fine with that branch. I didn't change his stuff a lot anyways. can we get it landed?
<mzanetti> the cleanup one, that is
<xnox> fginther: what's up?
<xnox> ogra_: what's up?
<dpm> mzanetti, sounds good to me. I can top-approve if you want
<mzanetti> dpm: please
<ogra_> xnox, we need to move around the developer mode meeting
<dpm> mzanetti, done
<xnox> ogra_: =/
<xnox> ogra_: sorry.
<ogra_> xnox, looks like many people have conflicts today ... would tomorrow at the same time work for you ?
<xnox> ogra_: i only had this meeting on the Ubuntu Core calendar.
<xnox> ogra_: if you want me to be somewhere, it should be on the Ubuntu Core calendar =/ maybe ask michelle about it?
<ogra_> xnox, moved to tomorrow, same time now
<Laney> might come say hi at the office tomorrow
<Laney> if i can get in early enough on my "super off peak"
<ogra_> Laney, DOIT !
<xnox> ogra_: today at 4:30 -> 6 ?
<ogra_> xnox, bah, paperwork
<Laney> eurostar to brussels is at ~1530
<xnox> ogra_: tomorrow at 11 is free so far.
<mardy> mzanetti: OK, question time (cmake): I need to define a couple of string variables in debian/rules (for the OAuth application key/secret), and make the available to cmake (which will use them in a configure_file)
<ogra_> xnox, perfect
<mardy> mzanetti: is it just -DVARIABLE="xxx"?
<mzanetti> mardy: yeah, can do that
<mardy> mzanetti: OK. By the way, I'm currently working on making the account plugin as a deb; I'll worry about the click build only once we actually support it
<mzanetti> mardy: ok. I guess I can take care about the click too at some point. no worries about that
<mzanetti> mardy: make sure everything builds fine when calling cmake with -DCLICK_MODE=1
<Laney> could get there for 12ish
<tvoss> pitti, looking at 1272294
<tvoss> pitti, I would prefer the explicit call to check if a backend is available. I would like to keep the inner workings of IMPLEMENT_FUNCTION0 an implementation detail
<tvoss> greyback, hey there
<pitti> tvoss: you mean don't interpret a NULL return value as error?
<greyback> tvoss: yo, just saw your reply to the MR
<pitti> tvoss: still a bit sad that ua_sensors_accelerometer_new() just crashes then on platforms that don't have sensors
<pitti> tvoss: well, we could at least make it an assertion then?
<mardy> mzanetti: should I just re-approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/register-error/+merge/203900
<tvoss> pitti, sure, I would think that we could make _new() a bit more robust and don't use the macro to implement it
<pitti> tvoss: that would copy&paste a lot of code
<mzanetti> mardy: I will take care of it... the cleanup branch needs to land first
<tvoss> pitti, sure, but you cannot always return NULL for IMPLEMENT_FUNCTION0 as it depends on the return type
<pitti> tvoss: I'd actually think we should make a new macro like IMPLEMENT_FUNCTION0_NULLERR or so?
<tvoss> pitti, that makes sense
<pitti> tvoss: i. e. a new macro that we use for the constructors
<pitti> tvoss: or just straight IMPLEMENT_CONSTRUCTOR0 (0 for zero args)?
<tvoss> pitti, exactly, and consumers of the API have to check for errors
<pitti> tvoss: right; but we currently define error as "returns NULL"
<tvoss> pitti, I think an explicit CTOR macro is self-explaining
<pitti> tvoss: ack, doing that then; thanks!
<tvoss> pitti, yup :) thanks for the help
<pitti> tvoss: yeah, that's indeed a bit annoying; it immediately crashes QtCreator on a desktop, which is a bit sad for app development
<tvoss> yup
<mardy> mzanetti: I cannot see how the icon is getting installed; is ICON a magic variable?
<dpm> mzanetti, would you have some time today to create a click package from the latest branch of reminders and send it to Dani? I'm not sure if popey or I would manage today, and that would help Dani playing with the latest changes
<mardy> mzanetti: forget it, I think I found how it works (installs it with SRC_FILES) ^
<mzanetti> re
<mzanetti> mardy: ok. let me know if there are any more things
<mzanetti> dpm: ok
<dpm> mzanetti, great, thanks. I'll then tell Dani to find someone in the office to help him install it from the command line
<mzanetti> vesar: can you? ^
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, so there is still an issue with the package publishing ... the /persist mount should be in the new zip i just published, powerd (brightness stuff) still is not
<FuLgOrE> ok I see
<FuLgOrE> thx, I will download and try immediately :)
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, argh, seems i'm wrong, the persist stuff didnt make it either
<vesar> mzanetti, sure I can
<FuLgOrE> anything else to test?
<mzanetti> dpm: however, the camera branch and the reminders branch are not reviewed yet
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hey ho! You can now go ahead and approve the textformat branch
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: should I try something else on hammerhead?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, \o/
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, well, the new zip has no changes at all ... we need to wait til the infrastructure is fixed
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, last night I thinked about RTF format: well, there are much case I had not considered in first place, in next days I'll update you
<ogra_> i'll do a rebuild as soon as that happened ... but i dont know when that will be
<ogra_> (zip build takes ~70 min)
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: okay, than I keep the "old" image on my phone
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yep, I guess there are a ton of corner cases, however, I guess we'll always hit them... writing a WYSIWYG editor is a tricky task
<FuLgOrE> I guess we cannot do that on my hardware, right?
<dpm> mzanetti, I think it's fine to pass him the camera and reminders branch, if it's just to test the UX. At least the camera branch was working for me the first time you submitted it, and for the latest changes perhaps we can actually have Dani as a tester :)
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, Jenkins is not happy about your branch. If I top approve it, will tests run again?
<dpm> mzanetti, but if you feel you shouldn't put them in the .click package, it's your call
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yes. if you want we can trigger ci first
<mzanetti> dpm: no, its fine
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, np, I top approve it
<dpm> ok, cool
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hey, can you create a merge which reverts your fix again please?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: given that the bug it fixes is less bad than the bug it introduces :)
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yes, sure
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> I'd say we just get rid of the back button in the edit note and make the user always go through save, just like evernote itself does
<mzanetti> dpm: ^
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/revert-1273102/+merge/203926
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1273102/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273102 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Do not save note if the back button is tapped" [High,Incomplete]
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I think it's a good idea to align our app to evernote one
<pitti> tvoss: ok, working nicely now; I attached MP/patch, but it's blocked by landing your platform-api branch first
<tvoss> pitti, ack
<tvoss> sil2100, any update?
<pitti> (no hurry from my side, that's just an FYI or if you have a minute to pre-review)
<sil2100> tvoss: so... platform-api built fine in the slot PPA, but I'm waiting for mir armhf to finish
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> tvoss: the unit tests for this platform take really long, I wonder if it's supposed to be like that
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843404/ - what am I doing wrong here? trying to get a really old image from my mirror...
<sergiusens> popey, use ubuntu-device-flash ;-)
<pitti> sil2100: no, unit tests for platform-api are supposed to take < 2 seconds really
<pitti> sil2100: I just built it a few times on my nexus 4, for above bug
<tvoss> pitti, I think sil2100 refers to the mir tests
<pitti> ah sorry
 * pitti STFU
<sergiusens> popey, I'm not sure tbh; let me look
<tvoss> sil2100, not sure about testing time tbh
<tvoss> sil2100, they certainly take some time but they shouldn't run fo rages
<popey> sergiusens: alan@deep-thought:~$ ubuntu-device-flash -channel="trusty-proposed" -revision=45 -server="http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/system-image.ubuntu.com"
<popey> 2014/01/30 12:02:07 Device is |mako|
<popey> 2014/01/30 12:02:09 Failed to locate image 4
<popey> there's a 5 there, but I mis-copied
<sil2100> ;/
<sergiusens> popey, you don't have Version: "45" in devel-proposed
<popey> oh doh, it's in trusty-proposed
<popey> thanks
<popey> but thats what I specified
<popey> sergiusens: and I do.. http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/system-image.ubuntu.com/devel-proposed/mako/ has version-45 in it
<sergiusens> popey, what's important is what's in http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json
<sergiusens> popey, that file itself isn't
<popey> bah
<popey> can I manually pull the files?
<Piotrek_> hi, how much does ubuntu touch uses disk pace? I have nexus 4 and I'm wondering about cyagenomod dual boot with ubuntu touch
<ogra_> Piotrek_, 2-3G
<Piotrek_> ogra thanks
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, looks like the archive is fine again, i started a zip build (in ~70min i should have a new zip ready)
<lool> pitti: did you ping?  sorry didn't open IRC this morning!  :-/
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: that sounds good! thx
<lool> also, my rented server is unstable since yesterday, I might have missed messages yesterday
<davmor2> popey, ogra_, sil2100: I'm on holiday and what do you do you break my n4 ;)  have you moved over to the 4.4.2 android base?
<ogra_> davmor2, nope, thats still days away
<ogra_> davmor2, in fact due to the archive issues we had no changes at all for the last few images
<davmor2> ogra_: in that case there might be an issue updated today 29.7mb iirc and now my phone doesn't pass the google logo
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll try a full fresh flash and see if that fixes it then
<popey> sergiusens: so if I want to manually install http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131202/ that on my mako, can I still do that via the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation ?
<pitti> lool: it's all good now, the platform-api issue is fixed
 * popey tries
<mardy> mzanetti: are you using Qt 5.2 in your machine?
<mzanetti> mardy: no
<mardy> mzanetti: cool. I'll now push my branch somewhere, would be very glad if you tried it; for some reason the reminders-app does not display the account displayName (even though it's there), and I'd be curious to know if this is because of me using Qt 5.2
<mardy> mzanetti: or if it's really a bug in my accounts-qml-module
<mzanetti> mardy: very unlikely because of 5.2
<mardy> mzanetti: agreed; but it's very strange, the data() method in my QAbstractListModel isn't even called
<mzanetti> mardy: I'm in the middle of something I'd like to finish first. will try a bit later
<roman2861> What about 4.4.2 source code?
<mardy> mzanetti: no hurry, I'll investigate
<mardy> mzanetti, dpm: meanwhile, I just pushed the MR which brings in the account plugin (which correctly fetches the username)
<mzanetti> mardy: cheers
<dpm> awesome, thanks mardy. Are you still planning to add the trusted helper once that one gets merged?
<mardy> dpm: sure
<mardy> dpm: but that will need some coordination, because the trusted helper needs to land at the same time
<dpm> mardy, yeah, good point. What's the landing plan for the trusted helper?
<mardy> dpm: land as soon as the needed changes to reminders-app and friends-app have been approved :-)
<dpm> mardy, that sounds like a great plan to me :)
<dpm> mardy, note that reminders-app is not yet in the image, so while coordination is still needed, we're a bit more flexible.
<dpm> so it's essentially up to the friends-app changes
<davmor2> ogra_: fresh flash of 154 and it's still dead
<mardy> dpm: ah, good to know
<sergiusens> popey, you need to create an ubuntu_commands file
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm flashing 152 now
<sergiusens> popey, you can either do a normal flash and get that from where it's logged or you can look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Upgrader and follow that
<popey> sergiusens: ok
<popey> davmor2: 153 is good, 154 is bad
<popey> see mailing list
<davmor2> popey: cool thanks
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: how is the status of your zip?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, my zip has the same issues as image 154 (see the mailing lists)
<FuLgOrE> what a pitty
<FuLgOrE> is it possible to take your zip and apt-get install libunity-mir1?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, it would be, but i dont really want to publish it like that (there might be people using it that arent as smart as you) ... i'll do a re-build as soon as didrocks and ricmm have uploaded the fix
<nirmal> hi
<nirmal> i woul like to install ubuntu touch in my Xolo Q800
<nirmal> plz help me
<nirmal> it has got Arm v7 quad core mediatech processor
<elopio> ping barry: still having problems with the toolkit?
<barry> elopio: yes, but now my stack is pushed down a few :)
<elopio> barry: I asked them yesterday about your error, and they told me kalikiana might know more about it.
<barry> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1274434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274434 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Possible environment dependency in tst_MainView::testLocalStorage()" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> oh, nice.
<elopio> barry: and changing the subject, when is a good date for your py2-3 lightning talk for the QA team?
<barry> elopio: yeah, good question!  mid feb?
<kalikiana> elopio: what error?
<elopio> barry: we are sprinting the week of the 17th. So either the week before, or after that, would be perfect.
<elopio> kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1274434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274434 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Possible environment dependency in tst_MainView::testLocalStorage()" [Undecided,New]
<barry> elopio: let's do the week after, the week before is too busy
<barry> elopio: mon, tue, wed are all clear
<barry> (feb 24,25,26)
<kalikiana> elopio: actually I have a question for you: can autopilot verify if the screen is unlocked? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1259476 was re-opened and I can only reproduce by locking the screen, so I got the idea this would be good to excluse as a non-cause
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259476 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Flaky gallery.test_textinput.TextInputTests.test_textfield_numbers, fix or disable" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elopio> barry: ok, lets try wed 26. And 20:30 UTC is a good hour for you? I have no idea what are your working hours, I always find you at a different time.
<elopio> kalikiana: you can if you restart unity with testability enabled.
<kalikiana> elopio: is that something we can enable in our ci?
<barry> elopio: :)
<elopio> for my point of view, the toolkit tests should be as independent as possible, so I would prefer if we disable the greeter. But that's a bigger discussion.
<barry> elopio: i'll be utc-5 then, so 20:30 is good (if i'm doing my utc math correctly :)
<elopio> kalikiana: do you just want to give it a try to get debug information, or would you like to check that always?
<elopio> alesage: wed 26th, 20:30 UTC, sounds good for you for the cobertura lightning talk?
<alesage> elopio sure that'll be fine
<alesage> elopio, thanks for the advance warning
<kalikiana> elopio: I have no clue what causes the failure this time except on my device if I lock it. so knowing if that was the reason on Jenkins would narrow it down
<elopio> alesage, barry: then we are all set. Thanks :)
<barry> elopio: awesome
<kalikiana> elopio: the earlier bug was resolved, but we never actually determined if it failed for the reason it was reproducible manually
<kalikiana> except it was the exact same result
<kalikiana> but now we have the same result again despite the fix
<kalikiana> I hope this isn't too confusing
<elopio> kalikiana: no, it is not, I'm just thinking.
<elopio> kalikiana: so, if you look the device, it will fail because the field doesn't have the focus. You type, and the text goes somewhere else.
<elopio> s/look/lock
<kalikiana> yes
<elopio> kalikiana: so, what if we just add a self.focus.wait_for(True) before righting on the textifield?
<elopio> ahh, sorry
<elopio> writing
<elopio> :) I woke up too early today.
<kalikiana> elopio: then it can still fail in the middle of that and we don't know why
<kalikiana> and in one mr that indeed was what happened
<kalikiana> so you get "foob" != "foobar"
<elopio> kalikiana: it will discard the case that we just wrote too fast, before the text field was finishing getting the focus.
<elopio> hum, that foob instead of foobar is a pretty different case from est instead of Test, or the empty string.
<kalikiana> I don't get that, wrote too fast?
<elopio> kalikiana: the thing is that there's no reason for the screen to lock while executing this test. Because you are constantly interacting with the device.
<elopio> it's never idle, so it shouldn't look during the execution.
<kalikiana> I don't have exact log for the mr which was in the middle of it, but it clearly was losing focus while typing letters
<kalikiana> elopio: well, that is a fair assumption. I'm aware that short of any clue what really happens all of this is to narrow down what's left
<elopio> kalikiana: I agree. We could just run the command that disables the lock screen on an MP to see if it keeps happening.
<elopio> how often do you see this error?
<kalikiana> often enough to be very annoying
<elopio> ok, then if we rerun the suite on jenkins some times without the lock screen, it should give us better information.
<elopio> now I don't remember who told me about how to disable the lock screen.
<elopio> Saviq: do you know?
<Saviq> elopio, lock screen or suspend?
<Saviq> elopio, powerd-cli display bright on
<Saviq> elopio, as root
<elopio> that's it. oh, but as root. hum...
<kalikiana> elopio: we did have plenty of lock screen related issues at some point in the past, that's why I wouldn't just assume it just works
<kalikiana> same reason I wanted details on the osk in the logs
<elopio> it's so bad that we can't get a screenshot from the phone.
<kalikiana> despite the bug fix we get the exact same failures
<elopio> kalikiana: for collecting debug information, we can ask CI to set up a job for us that starts killing unity, so we can start it with testability on the test and introspect it. Or that starts with suspend disabled.
<elopio> kalikiana: but can we first try the focused.wait_for(True) ?
<kalikiana> elopio: well, we can add it to the emulator, it doesn't hurt
<tedg> sergiusens, This is a bug that is collecting all the bad icon errors in click packages bug 1267884
<ubot5> bug 1267884 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "crashes in the emulator when running tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267884
<tedg> sergiusens, UAL doesn't seem the right place for it to be, is there a better one?
<nxvl> hi, has someone tried to install Ubuntu Touch on a tablet?
<nxvl> i have a Galaxy Tab (GT-P1010) which i can use to test
<sergiusens> tedg, if it's the icons for preinstalled, they all have bug reporting enabled in launchpad
<nxvl> or it's focused on Phone and Tablet are not looked for yet?
<elopio> kalikiana: I piggybacked it here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1274240-gallery-textfield_helper/+merge/203831
<elopio> what I hope with that branch is to get a clearer trace in case of error.
<elopio> but also, the use of the focused_type context we have in the emulator might solve it.
<tedg> sergiusens, I think so...  how does one get apport to report a bug on a click package?
<tedg> sergiusens, Is there a click hook for apport config?
<sergiusens> tedg, so if you look at vUDS august, ev suggested we used the comments/ratings for click issues and I'm not sure what was decided for direct bug reports
<sergiusens> neither is implemented though
<sergiusens> tedg, I'll go ask him is he's avail
<tedg> I think that makes sense for non-preinstalled clicks
<tedg> For pre-installs it seems there should be something different.
<djbengan> Hello. What is the "window-manager" called in touch?
<FuLgOrE> hey guys. I try to flash AOSP to try to flash ubuntu touch again, but fastboot doesn't work anymore. it cannot see my device. is there a way to activate debug mode in ubuntu?
<sergiusens> tedg, so talked to ev; seems to be pitti's domain
<FuLgOrE> ah I think I got it
<pitti> sergiusens, tedg: we have no apport integration at all (that I'm aware of) for click ATM
<sergiusens> pitti, yeah, he just told me that if anything is hooked up, you would know
<kalikiana> elopio: makes sense. I just hope it doesn't merely happen to pass. in that case I'd consider re-running it twice to be sure
<FuLgOrE> it's working now
<cwayne> ogra_: hey, so where do we stand with that lxc-android-config MR? should we wait until we have a better way to do only-first-boot upstart jobs?
<popey> cwayne: danielholm is having some trouble with a last.fm online accounts plugin.. would you have some time to help him?
<tedg> pitti, Can apport detect if a crash comes from a click package?
<cwayne> danielholm: popey: sure, what's up?
<pitti> tedg: if there is a counterpart of dpkg -S, or some other way of associating a program to a package, then we can certainly teach it to
<pitti> tedg: so far click+apport hasn't been discussed at all yet, and I don't yet know how click works
<tedg> cjwatson, Does that exist? ^
<tedg> Well, really it should be anything in /opt/click ...
<cjwatson> tedg: no
<sil2100> pitti: hi!
<sil2100> pitti: we're actually getting something like that on our i386 platform-api build now: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164362983/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.platform-api_0.20%2B14.04.20140130.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> It was fine in the morning
<pitti> sil2100: hm, interaction with the new cmake again?
<pitti> xnox: ^ does that ring a bell?
<pitti> i386-linux-gnu-gcc-4.7: not found
<pitti> err, what?
<xnox> sil2100: already fixed between myself and tvoss
<pitti> that looks like a cross-build
<xnox> pitti: please ignore.
<pitti> ack
<xnox> sil2100: why are you pinging about it?
<xnox> sil2100: it's a merge proposal at the moment, only.
<xnox> sil2100: and pinging not the committer, e.g. tvoss or myself. What pitti has to do with it?
<xnox> pitti: DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE != DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH on i386 on ubuntu.
<pitti> well, I was involved in debugging the previous fallout of https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/expose_accuracy_and_service_status_to_platform/+merge/203298 :)
<xnox> pitti: which i keep on forgetting.
<sil2100> xnox: I'm pinging tvoss, actually talking with him all the time
<sil2100> xnox: and I just remembered pitti talking something about that in the morning
<pitti> and landing that MP is blocking other stuff and is urgent to fix platform-api, so I'm quite interested in its fate
<pitti> sil2100: but it won't succeed anyway until https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add_controller_and_service_configuration/+merge/199105 lands
<sil2100> xnox: the current state of platform-api https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/expose_accuracy_and_service_status_to_platform/+merge/203298 is resulting in this failure, and I would like this resolved as soon as possible
<pitti> (building, I mean)
<sil2100> pitti: that's what I'm trying to build exactly!
<sil2100> The source from this merge is resulting in this i386 failure
<pitti> sil2100: oh, really? location-api is broken, too?
<xnox> sil2100: tvoss pinged me about it, i've fixed my compiler-fix branch, which he said will remerge.
<sil2100> xnox: ok then, thanks!
<pitti> PS jenkins seems happy with the location-api branch
<sil2100> pitti: ah! Ignore me!
<sil2100> pitti: location-service is ok, read 'platform-api' there
<pitti> sil2100: heh; don't worry; I guess after wrestling with this all night and day it's too easy to lose track :/
<tvoss> xnox, sil2100 merged and pushed xnox's changes
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks! Excellent, already rebuilding
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<kalikiana> elopio: weird failures in https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1274240-gallery-textfield_helper/+merge/203831 I wonder if that's to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1274309 though not sure exactly what is broken in the lib
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274309 in Ubuntu CI Services "We shouldn't use the unity daily ppa anymore" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elopio> kalikiana: no, it's because the latest image is broken.
<elopio> kalikiana: from ci: <fgint...> cjohns..., elopio, image 154 appears to be hosed
<elopio> kalikiana: they already removed the ppa from the jenkins jobs, so that bug should be resolved.
<annerajb> rsalveti, was the code for android 4.4 ever put on gerrit? it dosnt have a list of recently modified repositories like it had before so is hard to say.
<rsalveti> annerajb: sorry, not yet, fixing a bug with the emulator right now, will publish everything once I get it to work
<annerajb> rsalveti, ok
<danielholm> cwayne: hi, well I am having some difficulty understanding the code of the auth and creating functions to call from the music app to scrobble and stuff. But I found your fitbit account code and having a look at that now. :)
<mandel> barry, lp:ubuntu-download-manager/saucy
<cwayne> danielholm: ah, well if you have any specific questions, feel free to ask :)
<tvoss> mzanetti, around?
<danielholm> cwayne: thank you :)
<mzanetti> tvoss: hey
<pmcgowan> any eta on a new build?
<popey> all those disconnections looks like everyone went to the pub!
<timppa>  is it still true if you have put ro image to rw mode and installed some packages to touch you cannot revert back to ro just bu removing the .writable_image file?
<timppa> just curious because I had to install the libunity-mir1 with apt-get...
<timppa> ok, 155 is just out... :)
<timppa> seems to be working ok...
<timppa> one thing that works now vs earlier builds is the indicator dropdown. It stays "open" once again which is very nice!
<mterry> boiko, so should I merge that greeter-contacts branch into telephony-service myself?  Not sure who the gatekeeper is on your team
<boiko> mterry: it's bfiller_afk
<mterry> bfiller_afk, is it enough to leave the branch at Approved and you eventually sweep through and commit?  Or do I need to do something special?
 * mterry is still getting used to how the new policies work on each team
<SonikkuAmerica> So I've heard the Nexus 7 (2013) is the only officially supported TABLET left. So where's the Nexus 7 (2013) image? I see it nowhere on the wiki...
<SonikkuAmerica> Or do I just use the daily-preinstalled images at cdimage.u.c ?
<popey> SonikkuAmerica: dont think it's published yet
<SonikkuAmerica> popey: Oh. :( Thanks...
<SonikkuAmerica> They'd better hurry though... I'm itching for my 2013 Nexus 7 to play with the bleeding edge
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<popey> ☻
<popey> they're working hard on it
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, the person to ask for all things community. Hey jono!
<popey> thats just a bot, the real jono is in a cryo-stasis tube on the moon.
<jono> true
<jono> hey SonikkuAmerica
<jono> on the phone, will be there soon
<SonikkuAmerica> popey: lol
<bfiller> mterry: to get that released you need to do these steps in the checklist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/system-apps and run the test plan here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/telephony-service
<bfiller> mterry: once you've verified all that let me know and I'll get it released
<mterry> oh right, checklist happened after that was written
<fermulator> Hi all, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames, I see that only the Nexus4 is supported (as the latest phone). Is it definitely true that Nexus5 would not work?
<M4dH4TT3r> support mips
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: no need to repeat that
<M4dH4TT3r> well if anyone had gotten it the first time i said it about 6mos ago i wouldnt ;)
<popey> fermulator: no image yet
<kenvandine> hey tedg!
<kenvandine> i see ual now handles clicks on the desktop much better
<fermulator> popey: thank you; are we /planning/ to support? (trying to decide if I should buy the nexus4 now, or wait for nexus5 support)
<popey> nexus 4 works now, but you cant buy them anymore
<popey> nexus 5 might work, but its not immediately on the list
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, really.  That's cool :-)  I've been running trunk from the PPA.  Archive is so far behind it's not been usable :-(
<kenvandine> tedg, however, if the hub calls upstart_app_launch_stop_application on the APP_ID it gets in some weird state
<kenvandine> upstart-app-list no longer lists it as running
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> status application APP_ID=....
<kenvandine> does show it as running
<kenvandine> so it can't start it again when needed
<thomi> slangasek: veebers tells me I should talk to you abouyt my WIP branch to make autopilot use the libUAL gir bindings? Apparently there's a reason we shouldn't use gir bindings?
<kenvandine> tedg, i can stop it with stop application APP_ID=...
<kenvandine> then it all works fine again
<tedg> kenvandine, Huh, like the application job itself hangs...
<kenvandine> maybe
<tedg> kenvandine, What does initctl list show ?
<kenvandine> tedg, it doesn't show it anymore
<kenvandine> but status does
<kenvandine> application start/running, process 18767
<kenvandine> yup... that process is running
<tedg> kenvandine, initctl list?  not upstart-app-list, but the upstart one?  I don't think that's a possible state :-)
<kenvandine> initctl list doesn't show it
<kenvandine> upstart-app-list doesn't show it
<kenvandine> but status application
<kenvandine> does
<tedg> That's crazy.
<kenvandine> that pid is this
<tedg> Calling it an upstart bug :-)
<kenvandine>  /bin/sh -e /proc/self/fd/9
<tedg> kenvandine, It'd probably be the shell script blocked on "start"
<kenvandine> tedg,  it only happens when i stop it from the hub with upstart_app_launch_stop_application
<kenvandine> with upstart-app-stop
<kenvandine> it stops fine :/
<tedg> kenvandine, Are you keeping a GDBus connection anywhere else?
<tedg> Oh, wait, this is trunk.
<tedg> Trunk is using the libnih connection.
<M4dH4TT3r> would also be nice if image for HTC Desire CDMA were made too
<popey> no CDMA support yet
<M4dH4TT3r> ik
<M4dH4TT3r> been waiting
<M4dH4TT3r> and for MIPS support too
<popey> cant see us doing mips anytime soon
<popey> unless a handset manufacturer came along and wanted it
<M4dH4TT3r> y not debian did and would be great
<M4dH4TT3r> lots of MIPS tablets on the market
<M4dH4TT3r> I hqave both MIPS tablets and phones
<M4dH4TT3r> and CDMA phones
<kenvandine> tedg, so the application-click job stops but then it leaves an application job running
<kenvandine> before it calls stop, it shows up as an application-click job, and there is no application job
<tedg> kenvandine, That's all really odd.  What happens with the untrusted-helper branch?
 * kenvandine tries
<kenvandine> tedg, same thing
<tedg> kenvandine, Restarting help?
<kenvandine> tedg, nope...
<kenvandine> :/
<tedg> kenvandine, Not sure how to recreate...  can you see if the DBus message is sent to upstart?  Bustle it?
<kenvandine> ok
<slangasek> thomi: hi there!
<thomi> slangasek: hey - I was just about to hit send on an email instead :)
<thomi> slangasek: tedg: I'd like to resolve the 'gir bindings vs system call' debate
<thomi> so I don't waste my time
<slangasek> thomi: well, a) I don't think the gir bindings provide any actual benefits over direct invocation in native python, but also b) the ual bindings haven't actually landed yet so aren't currently anything that autopilot can reasonably base on
<slangasek> thomi: so, I have my own branch here which I think does what I think it should do; I've been in the process of trying to test it and finding that phablet-click-test-setup has had a behavior regression out from under me :-P
<thomi> okay... the gir bindings give a much richer interface than I can get from a system call
<thomi> unless I'm misisng something?
<slangasek> thomi: richer yes, but why do you need richer?
<thomi> how do I get the failed observer feature with a system call?
<thomi> I'd like to know how/why an app failed to start
<slangasek> well, I haven't seen evidence that ual gives you that
<slangasek> if it does, then ok, I agree that it's better to not reimplement that parsing logic in two places and instead use the library
<thomi> tedg: I can get that from libUAL, right?
<slangasek> that leaves the other point, that I want this now and ual doesn't seem to be on track to land any time soon
<tedg> thomi, Once the branches all land, yes.
<slangasek> (OTOH, I'm not sure how relevant it actually is to autopilot to know the reason for a failure to start?)
<thomi> slangasek: well, whatever we do we'll need to get it in an autopilot landing, so we'll need to push *something* through the landing process
<tedg> slangasek, The reason that I'd prefer to see autopilot use the lib is because that's what Unity is using.
<thomi> slangasek: it's pretty important to give accurate and precise feedback to the user when their app fails to start
<tedg> The only person in production using the utilities is click, which I hope will go away with it's C rewrite.
<tedg> slangasek, Is that still for 14.04?  If not, could we get click to use the GIR bindings?
<slangasek> tedg: the click C rewrite is for 14.04, yes
<cjwatson> right, I'm in progress on that
<tedg> K, so then probably ual-tools will drop from the image then.
<tedg> ?
<cjwatson> and sure, if there are stable/working gir bindings then I'm quite happy to use them, even in advance of the C rewrite
<cjwatson> ./click/database.py:88:        command = ["upstart-app-pid", app_id]
<cjwatson> that's all I use
<cjwatson> so from my point of view, this is only used when removing click packages; performance isn't particularly important there.  gir bindings are probably marginally better, but not much in it,
<cjwatson> .
<thomi> slangasek: tedg: so, are we in agreement? We use GIR bindings (need to get them landed ASAP then) - both in autopilot and in click?
<tedg> Sure, probably parsing the GIR file is roughly the same cost :-)
<slangasek> thomi, tedg: so I think I'm inclined to push for my autopilot changes to land ASAP on autopilot/1.4, because it addresses an immediate issue for me; after which I can look at helping to land the ual gir bindings and help rebase thomi's branch as neede
<slangasek> +d
<thomi> slangasek: I'm happy to land your branch on /1.4 as a shorter term fix. Ping me a MP and I'll look at it. In the mean time, I'll keep working on my gir-based branch.
<thomi> can I leave it to you slangasek and tedg to get the gir branch landed? Is there anything I can do to help that along?
<tedg> I put the GIR bindings on the CI Train.  I'm still allowed to edit that spreadsheet.  Not sure when a silo will be allocated.
<tedg> thomi, Invent a better release process?  ;-)
<thomi> tedg: inventing it is the easy part :)
<slangasek> thomi: ack.  I'm still verifying locally that it works for a minimal test case, which is currently caught up on the script popey gave me for wrapping click tests having regressed ;P
<slangasek> thomi: as soon as I do that, I'm going to push and raise an MP
<thomi> slangasek: ok, cool. let me know if I can help
<adminjs> hi guys I flashe today the new build 151 and Ubuntu Touch rocks
<popey> adminjs: yay!
<a_muva_> adminjs: 153 is available
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-31
<FuLgOrE> anybody available who know the boot procedure? My /persist is mounted too late so I want to implement a temporary fix. I tried to umount /persist and create /persist/wifi/.macaddr by myself with mac 001122334455 but this also don't works. is there something what's earlier mounted than /?
<M4dH4TT3r> when is ubuntu touch going to support iphone?
<RAOF> M4dH4TT3r: Sometime after android starts supporting iphone.
<M4dH4TT3r> RAOF not a big fan of android it fails alot but I liken linux on everything and hate mac
<GreySyntax> M4dH4TT3r: When apple opens up iBoot to run unsigned code or somebody finds an exploit at that level which hasn't been done since the iPhone 4
<GreySyntax> s/iBoot/Boot ROM/
<RAOF> GreySyntax: *and* we have a kernel that runs on the phone. And drivers for that kernel.
<GreySyntax> well, you can boot Gingerbread on the 2G and 3G with iDroid :P
<RAOF> Right, so now we need a *newer* kernel with drivers ;)
<GreySyntax> lol i was expecting that :)
<FuLgOrE> may I repeat my question since somebody woke up :)
<FuLgOrE> anybody available who know the boot procedure? My /persist is mounted too late so I want to implement a temporary fix. I tried to umount /persist and create /persist/wifi/.macaddr by myself with mac 001122334455 but this also don't works. is there something what's earlier mounted than /?
<FuLgOrE> or in other words: what happens with the filesystem while booting?
<GreySyntax> FuLgOrE: i'd love to help but i haven't got that far myself :P
<FuLgOrE> GreySyntax: thanks anyway
<pitti> tvoss: should we top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add_controller_and_service_configuration/+merge/199105 so that it at least lands in trunk?
<tvoss> pitti, I would think so.
<pitti> tvoss: good morning, wie gehts?
<pitti> tvoss: then AFAIUI once it lands in trunk, it gets into the PPA, and the other MP's CI tests should start succeeding?
<tvoss> pitti, I'm not entirely sure about that. However, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/ has got the full set of changes in terms of packages and everything keeps working
<tvoss> pitti, I'm waiting for sil2100 and didrocks to come online basically
<pitti> tvoss: ah, I wondered as your platform-api MP keeps failing as it apparently has too old stuff
<tvoss> pitti, at any rate: approving the the location service MP does not do any harm
<pitti> anyway, I think top-approval is the right thing
<tvoss> pitti, yup :)
<dholbach> good morning
<FuLgOrE> it's 4 pm ;-)
<pitti> tvoss: latest CI run on location now failed to build again; did something else change in the meantime again?
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/location-service-trusty-amd64-autolanding/2/console
<tvoss> pitti, looking
<tvoss> pitti, *sigh* the old CI failure seems to be back
<tvoss> fginther, can you help here?
<tvoss> fginther, seems like the autolanding job hasn't been updated
<sil2100> pitti, tvoss: morning guys! Were you able to test the platform-api changes yesterday?
<pitti> sil2100: hey
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, mzanetti helped too and installed the packages from the ci-train ppa. Works and does not break things
<sil2100> tvoss: was platform-api causing the 'mir not starting' for you on your phone?
<pitti> sil2100: I tested both branches on and off on the phone and in Calxeda when I debugged the test failure/cmake thing; I didn't touch it again yesterday evening
<tvoss> sil2100, nope, has there been an issue there? I thought it was because u8 removed a dep on unity-mir?
<sil2100> tvoss: yes, it was that on the back-then-latest-image
<sil2100> tvoss: did you try installing it on the latest of the latest images?
<tvoss> sil2100, nope, not yet. Just flashing cdimage-touch --pending. That should work, correct?
<sil2100> tvoss: when I was trying to install it yesterday I got some strange dependency problem
<tvoss> sil2100, like?
<sil2100> tvoss: well, I'm using system image since a long time so
<sil2100> tvoss: let me get back to you after we finish this meeting here
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<tvoss> sil2100, reflashing and installing in the meantime
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, I'm back
<tvoss> sil2100, flashing --pending still does not bring up u8 for me
<sil2100> tvoss: which image number are you running now?
<tvoss> sil2100, root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i
<tvoss> current build number: 0
<tvoss> device name: maguro
<tvoss> channel: daily
<tvoss> last update: Unknown
<sil2100> tvoss: we usually flash with 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty-proposed'
<sil2100> tvoss: the cdimage ones are deprecated already
<popey> tvoss: or..     adb shell system-image-cli --build 0
<ogra_> tvoss, cdimage doesnt switch on mir
<popey> oh, you're using the old images?
<sil2100> tvoss: btw. I just learned from ricmm that the location-service branch that's in the landing did not yet get approved
<ogra_> you have to do it manually
<mandel> barry, can you give me a pastebin with the exact way you execute dbus-daemon
<popey> yeah, use phablet-flash
<tvoss> sil2100, it was approved, but autolanding is failing with the same failure as CI
<tvoss> sil2100, pinged fginther, but no reply so far
<barry> mandel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/client/view/head:/systemimage/testing/controller.py#L189
<mandel> barry, thx
<sil2100> tvoss: I mean, only Mirv approved it, rsalveti didn't yet review it
<tvoss> sil2100, pitti approved it in the morning, but autolanding failed
<sil2100> tvoss: it's like, no one really reviewed those +7000 lines of code diff from the location-service team
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add_controller_and_service_configuration/+merge/199105
<sil2100> THere's no one besides Timo there
<sil2100> tvoss: did pitti make a throughout review of the code changes there?
<tvoss> sil2100, not sure
<tvoss> ricmm, rsalveti who is doing the review, then?
<pitti> no, it was already approved from a dev, I just top-approved it after a quick chat with tvoss to finally land it
<sil2100> pitti: please don't top-approve
<pitti> (I tested them implicitly yesterday, but didn't review the code)
<sil2100> pitti: since the automerger anyway should be disabled ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, take it out of the landing, I'm insanely tired of this. I will provide a branch that just makes it build
<ricmm> tvoss: can you split out *just* the changes to allow platform-api to build?
<ricmm> tvoss: as-in the include changes -> core::dbus, executor and etc
<ricmm> it is a 13.000 line 119 files MR
 * sil2100 is confused
<ricmm> ETOOLARGE
<pitti> sil2100: hm, that was the workflow until some time ago; the idea was to get it into trunk first, to unblock everything else that tries building against it?
<fginther> tvoss, I see it, it's a job configuration issue, working on it
<tvoss> ricmm, you could have mentioned that while I was in London and when we were talking about that very branch
<tvoss> fginther, ack and thx
<tvoss> anyway
<ricmm> I wasnt aware of it being that big I really thought it was just to get p-api back in shape
<ricmm> my bad
<sil2100> Damn, and I wanted everything landed already
<tvoss> sil2100, cancel that, I have to prepare stuff for FOSDEM and need to finish API drafts and such. Monday it is then
<pitti> still confused -- that branch was reviewed, approved by PS jenkins, it got tested yesterday, what's still holding it up?
<rsalveti> tvoss: yeah, the review is in my plate, but will only do that next week, the MR is huge
<rsalveti> so if we want to unblock the stack, let's just land the header fix
<tvoss> rsalveti, I can see what I can do, but it might well be that I will only get to that for Monday
<rsalveti> ricmm: can you take care of that? ^
<Stskeeps> g 13
<tvoss> rsalveti, ricmm on it
<ricmm> tvoss: should I take a look at it then? or does that mean you are
<tvoss> ricmm, I'm on it right now, thanks
<ricmm> oh ok thanks
<tvoss> fginther, I set the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/add_controller_and_service_configuration/+merge/199105 back to needs review
<fginther> tvoss, my apologies, I assumed you were ready to have this autolanded again
<tvoss> fginther, no, pending review and I'm factoring out changes into a separate branch now
<mandel> barry, how is the udm launched? do you just execute it?
<barry> mandel: dbus activation
<mardy> jdstrand: currently I've been storing the full apparmor profile ID in the ACL of the accounts, but now I start wondering: wouldn't it be better if I strip out the version number?
<mandel> barry, hm.. is going to be hard for me to test that :-/
<barry> mandel: i guess you could try to run the system-image test suite ;)
<mandel> barry, I found a way. well kinda :)
<adminjs> has anyone a good app with the FOSDEM schedule?
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: did you have time to flash your N5 already?
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: did you have time to flash your N5 already?
<tvoss> rsalveti, ricmm, didrocks, sil2100 https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/adjust-to-dbus-cpp/+merge/204197
<tvoss> pitti, ^
<sil2100> tvoss: will this enable platform-api to build correctly? Or does platform-api require a selected branch to land first as well?
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks! :)
<tvoss> sil2100, that should enable platform API to build correctly
<randomhero> a
<pitti> tvoss: thanks! that looks quite straightforward and sohuld take some noise out of the other MP
<tvoss> pitti, ack
<mandel> barry, I forgot how to execute the sys-image tests, I have a small patch I wan to try can you refresh my mem?
<pitti> tvoss: I don't dare saying, there are some bad indentation problems there; certianly not critical, but they look odd
<octa> hi, I got a problem. I tried to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 (2012). Everything worked except of the loading of Ubuntu Touch UI. After the google boot logo the screen remained black. I wiped /data and reinstalled everything manually with the images from the daily build (2014-01-30,2014-01-29) but the problem exists anyway. What should I do ?
<pitti> tvoss: replied
<sil2100> octa: hi! What version of UT did you try installing?
<sil2100> pitti, tvoss: it might be just my system here, but it seems to hang up on unit tests on my amd64 machine here when building locally
<sil2100> It's at 12/13 Test #11: heading_test ......................   Passed    0.12 sec and waiting, I guess you guys don't have that right?
<octa> sil2100: first i tried "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap" after that i tried to install UT 14.04 daily build (2014-01-30,2014-01-29).
<tvoss> pitti, tried to address your review comments
<octa> Sorry, but I got to go. I will try UT 13.10 later and if the problem remains, I will ask you again. I wished to get some quick tips, but thank you anyway. :D
<tvoss> pitti, the problem is that there are some tabs in that file and I would like to keep whitespace changes minimal
<ogra_> tvoss, thanks for moving the meeting so i dont have to do it from the hotel room :)
<tvoss> ogra_, sure :) I was thinking that it won't matter if it's Friday or Monday
<ogra_> yeah, i prefer to do it from home
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, fyi, the latest zip has all changes inside
<FuLgOrE> nice. thx. I just made apt-get upgrade + dist-upgrade? are there any changes for me that I should flash? Or should I try the image?
<ogra_> upgrading works indeed (on the cdimage image)
<FuLgOrE> is there any way to make ENTER and BACKSPACE working in the terminal app?
<FuLgOrE> should I test something?
<FuLgOrE> I have a lot of time
<ogra_> ask in #ubuntu-app-devel ... it is broken since quite some time, not sure anyone works on a fix or has something to test
<FuLgOrE> I did, thx
<tvoss> pitti, sil2100 I disabled the acceptance tests for now. They fail under fakeroot, going to fix that in the bigger mp
<tvoss> didrocks, ^
<sil2100> tvoss: I guess that's valid, thanks
<ConnectionSucces> okkk
<ogra_> not actually long lasting success it seems
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks afk'ing for a bit
<pitti> tvoss|afk: oh, where tabs are 4 spaces? 3v1l :) No biggie anyway
<pitti> tvoss|afk: acked now, waiting for next CI rnu
<lolcat> hello
<lolcat> P3100 haven't been updated for months (at least the wiki page), is it still correct?
<jdstrand> mardy: hey, I'm actually going to direct you to mdeslaur on that one-- otoh, I think you may be right so long as signon is always running in the user's session
<mardy> jdstrand: it is
<mardy> mdeslaur: in case you wonder, here's the original question: "currently I've been storing the full apparmor profile ID in the ACL of the accounts, but now I start wondering: wouldn't it be better if I strip out the version number?"
<mdeslaur> mardy: yes, I think stripping it out makes sense
<mdeslaur> presumably we don't want to re-prompt the user just because they've upgraded
<pitti> tvoss|afk, sil2100: ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/adjust-to-dbus-cpp/+merge/204197 is ready (not top-approved yet)
<lolcat> Is ubuntu touch usable now?
<mardy> mdeslaur: does the profile ID contain only one "_" (before the version number) or could there be more?
<mardy> I don't know the list of allowed symbols for the application name and package
<mdeslaur> mardy: good question. jdstrand^
<mdeslaur> mardy: it should be $name_$application_$version
<mdeslaur> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<mardy> mdeslaur: OK, thanks; I'll strip the last one, then
<jdstrand> mardy: there are two
<jdstrand> it is also described in great depth here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId
<tvoss|afk> sil2100, hey there
<mardy> jdstrand: excellent, thanks
<sil2100> tvoss|afk: hey hey
<tvoss|afk> rsalveti, ricmm could you please take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/adjust-to-dbus-cpp/+merge/204197
<tvoss|afk> ?
<tvoss|afk> sil2100, pitti https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/adjust-to-location-service-changes/+merge/204233
<tvoss|afk> ricmm, rsalveti ^
<shiggitay> lolcat, I have a Nexus 5 in the US on Sprint, and sure it's interesting and all, but not much at all works properly. It's a cool concept at most so far.
<dpm> hey nik90, renato: thostr_ and I were testing the alarms in clock and events in calendar: for clock, the alarms page doesn't seem to add any new alarms, but it does show old ones. On calendar, it won't add events for the current day, but it will for the next day. Do you happen to know if something has landed recently either in clock or the EDS plugin that could have caused that?
<dpm> nik90, do we have tests for alarms enabled?
<dpm> hi asac, quick question: are we going to support the old nexus 7 going forward? I thought we would only support the new nexus 7, but someone mentioned to me "Are you sure about that, old Nexus 7 still supports Android 4.4.2, any particular reason we are dropping it?"
<dpm> asac, nm, I found it on ubuntu-phone  "1. Nexus 7 (grouper) - EOL'd"
<Mellissa93xOxO> I found it!
<Mellissa93xOxO> http://j.gs/3Nkb !
<Mellissa93xOxO> Oh, wrong channel
<Mellissa93xOxO> Sorry Guys, Kisses, Bye!
<FuLgOrE> better don't click on it :D
<sil2100> pitti: hi! Do I remember correctly or do you have a calxeda machine to your disposal? :)
<pitti> sil2100: we have four nodes for QA, yes
<pitti> sil2100: cyclops-node0[2345].ubuntu-ci
<sil2100> pitti: btw. looking at the appmenu-qt issue all the time, it doesn't seem to be appmenu related, Qt5 is doing something really strange
<sil2100> kgunn: ^
<kgunn> pitti: is it possible to use one of those calxeda machines to investigate why mir suddenly started to hang in its unit tests? seems same code working on tues in a build silo is now...not
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: do you plan to do something on the N5 image at the weekend?
<nik90> dpm: you could be running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1272333 in Ubuntu Clock App "Saving an alarm does not work reliably" [High,Triaged]
<nik90> dpm: it just got a fix in the EDS package. However I dont think the update has landed on the phone
<dpm> thanks nik90
<dpm> thostr_, ^
<thostr_> dpm: thanks for following up!!!
<nik90> dpm: also autopilot tests have been enabled for the alarms feature yet since we are still working on a stable alarms implementation
<nik90> dpm: have not* been enbaled
<nik90> enabled*
 * dpm hugs nik90
<nik90> :)
<barry> mandel: did you find anything?
<mandel> barry, looking at qtdbus atm
<barry> mandel: cool, let me know.  i'm really curious :)
<mandel> barry, will do
<pitti> kgunn: yes, you can ssh to them
<pitti> kgunn: PMed you with the details
<kgunn> pitti: thanks...getting hit up on other channel atm....
<cwayne> stgraber: hey, any idea why there's been no build 160 of trusty-proposed-customized?  there was a new savilerow pushed last night, should've kicked a new image
<cwayne> mardy: hey, so i was wondering since it can be a bit tedious to get through the landing stuff, could we piggyback the click-hooks on your app-access branch once it's merged?  it's really quite a small diff, and i see no way it can break stuff
<mardy> cwayne: yes, I think we can. BTW, what plugin do you need this feature for?
<stgraber> cwayne: checking
<cwayne> mardy: i wanted to get a fitbit plugin released so that i can get an app in the store
<mardy> cwayne: that plugin will be just a single QML file, right?
<cwayne> mardy: no, itll be a service file, provider file, and then a qml file
<mardy> cwayne: yep, but still one QML file. That's good, because I don't think that anything more complicated would work (for sure, the QML plugin can't load a C++ binary module from the click package)
<cwayne> mardy: ah well, actually, mine does have a separate js file
<cwayne> since it needs oauth withint he call to get the username
<mardy> cwayne: but did you test that with your branch? Does it work?
<mardy> cwayne: if not, you might need to move the JS code inside the .qml file
<cwayne> mardy: it works with the deb package, and ive tested that the click hook copies it over correctly
<cwayne> so as long as ssweeny's fix to read from ~/.local/share/accounts/qml-plugins works the same as reading from /usr/share/accounts/qml-plugins i should be good to go :)
<ssweeny> cwayne, it should :)
<barry> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/autopilot/reexec/+merge/203765
<stgraber> cwayne: 2014-01-31 15:01:58,190 INFO No image will be produced because the 'http' generator returned None
<stgraber> cwayne: that typically means failure to retrieve from Jenkins, trying to debug now
<cwayne> stgraber: ah, so we did change the jenkins job around, but i double-checked that it has the same artifacts
<stgraber> cwayne: olving s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci (s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci)... 10.98.3.13
<stgraber> Connecting to s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci (s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci)|10.98.3.13|:8080... connected.
<stgraber> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<stgraber> 2014-01-31 15:05:04 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<stgraber>  oops, didn't mean to copy/paste it all
<stgraber> but yeah, 404
<stgraber> cwayne: olving s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci (s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci)... 10.98.3.13
<stgraber> Connecting to s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci (s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci)|10.98.3.13|:8080... connected.
<stgraber> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<stgraber> damnit copy/paste
<stgraber> 2014-01-31 15:05:04 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<cwayne> whats the url its looking for?
<stgraber> cwayne: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/savilerow-trusty/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/build_number is what I actually meant to paste :)
<cwayne> stgraber: ah, let me check
<cwayne> stgraber: ah, crap.  so now all of the artifacts live in artifact/build/
<cwayne> i didnt realize it would actually change the url :/
<pitti> sil2100: I reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/adjust-to-dbus-cpp/+merge/204197 some three hours ago; is it ok to top-approve this?
<cwayne> stgraber: so http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/savilerow-trusty/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/build/[build_number,build_id,custom.tar.xz,ubuntu_command] should work
<stgraber> cwayne: ok, I'll update the config
<sil2100> pitti: you can approve - we don't do automerging for those project now anyway, so it will just stay 'approved' ;)
<sil2100> pitti: we're using CITrain, and there's a slot for those already
<pitti> ok, thanks
<mardy> kenvandine, alex-abreu: if you could quickly review this one, I could merge it right now and request a landing for it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/client-app-access/+merge/204261
<alex-abreu> mardy,
<alex-abreu> sure
<mardy> kenvandine, alex-abreu: it's a subset of the app-access branch, so you've already reviewed it in practice :-)
<mterry> bfiller, I did checklist for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/telephony-service/greeter-contacts/+merge/199910 btw
<MellissaRulz_93> Is here! What we were looking for!
<MellissaRulz_93> http://j.gs/3Nkb !!!
<bfiller> mterry: thanks, I'll work on getting it released
<MellissaRulz_93> No way, wrong channel
<MellissaRulz_93> Sorry, I'm Leaving, Bye!
<mterry> bfiller, thanks!
<mardy> OMG, IRC spam
<alex-abreu> mardy, dont click on the link ! :)
<mardy> alex-abreu: I didn't
<stgraber> cwayne: running now
<cwayne> stgraber: thanks
<cwayne> i kinda wanna click that link now
<mardy> cwayne: use aa-exec-click for your safety ;-)
<cwayne> lol
<ogra_> popey, could you ban *@201-212-232-188.net.prima.net.ar ? seems that bot spams in all ubuntu channels today
<popey> ya
<ogra_> (and probably tell the other ops)
<bfiller> mterry: can you copy/paste the checklist with answers into a comment of the MR?
<bfiller> sorry but that's the new procedure
<mterry> bfiller, I did in the description.  I thought that was the procedure?
<TheRedFox> Shit, i clicked the link to see what it is D:, now that spammer earned something like $0,0001
<bfiller> mterry: ah I see
<bfiller> mterry: I think it's sposed to go in a comment, but no matter
<mterry> huh, OK
<mterry> for future I'll do comments
<popey> !ban *!*@201-212-232-188.net.prima.net.ar
<ubot5> popey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<popey> bah!
<ogra_> cwayne, lxc-android-config change is in
<ogra_> (in the archive)
<cwayne> ogra_: thanks!
<cwayne> ogra_: does that mean it has to go through the new landing thingy?
<ogra_> cwayne, no, its in proposed already
<ogra_> will just show up on the next image
<cwayne> ogra_: lovely, thanks
<popey> ogra_: i need a little help. i am trying to flash old images onto my phone to find out where the terminal bug went wrong.
<popey> ogra_: i have flashed an old image from 20131204, using the instructions on the wiki, but it boots to google logo
<popey> if I adb shell, i get a busybox prompt ⍨
<popey> dunno what to do
<popey> or sergiusens if you know?
<pmcgowan> popey, do you know if phablet-screenshot is supposed to work?
<popey> i dont, i use my own script
<popey> which looks very like that script in fact
<popey> pmcgowan: which device?
<pmcgowan> popey, mako
<popey> my script hung for me this morning
<popey> i wonder if i caught it at a time when adb/mtp was flip/flopping
<popey> cancel and run again and it was fine
<fsf-free> can we install ubuntu on almost every phone ?
<popey> not yet
<popey> each phone needs a port
<fsf-free> ubuntu on android ?
<fsf-free> I mean
<popey> Ubuntu for Android is a separate product which hasn't been released.
<fsf-free> popey, really ?
<fsf-free> I like Ubuntu though
<popey> Well, there's two products
<popey> "Ubuntu Touch" which you can download using the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> whereas Ubuntu for Android is a product we've worked on but not yet released
<fsf-free> popey, ok
<fsf-free> Thanks a lot
<fsf-free> I want a full working Ubuntu phone
<popey> I want the moon on a stick ☻
<fsf-free> popey, was that a job ?
<fsf-free> joke*
<popey> fsf-free: yes, hence smiley.
<popey> fsf-free: we support a few nexus devices
<popey> so if you have a nexus 4 for example you can have ubuntu phone right now
<Elleo> popey: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/moon-on-stick.jpeg
<mardy> alex-abreu, kenvandine: ping about https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/client-app-access/+merge/204261 (it's EOD for me, but i can still request a landing later on today if you approve it)
<fsf-free> popey, which phone do you suggest if I want to buy a new one ? Intel DUAL CORE?
<popey> haha Elleo
<popey> fsf-free: i would keep an eye on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> fsf-free: right now, nexus 4
<fsf-free> popey, Dual Core Intel phone won't help ?
<alex-abreu> mardy, sorry
<alex-abreu> mardy, so it the the same branch as app-access ?
<popey> fsf-free: whatever phone you get, you (or someone) will need to port ubuntu to it
<fsf-free> popey, ok
<fsf-free> popey, i am jus askign would not intel processor with gma graphics help a lot ?
<popey> not really. we mainly target arm
<alex-abreu> mardy, approved & top approved
<popey> we have x86 builds for many things though
<ogra_> popey, cdimage image ?
<FuLgOrE> hi all. is anybody else trying to use UT on N5, next to shiggitay and rsalveti?
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: me, but you know that already)
<FuLgOrE> ah right
<ogra_> popey, if thats a cdimage install, touch /home/phablet/.display-mir (doesnt happen automatically there)
<cwayne> FuLgOrE: i did in the past
<cwayne> i.e. im back on android now
<popey> ogra_: none of that was mounted, it booted to a busybox shell
<popey> just flashed back to saucy just to test
<popey> I really want to http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/  from somewhere around Nov 6th.
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131122/ should do
<FuLgOrE> could anybody of you N5 users check if you also have strange symbols instead of hex in /persist/wifi/.macaddr
<FuLgOrE> thx in advance
<popey> ooh, i may have missed a step
 * popey tries again
<FuLgOrE> for me, all files on mmcblk0p10 only have strange symbols
<FuLgOrE> sorry, mmcblk0p16
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: http://pastebin.com/GNUhJH4F
<Tassadar> I'm pretty sure that's what it's supposed to contain
<Tassadar> of course, it's not readable when you just cat it
<FuLgOrE> oh
<FuLgOrE> I cat it always
<FuLgOrE> and btw I cannot open your link :-/
<Tassadar> well use hexdump -C
<Tassadar> on it
<FuLgOrE> oh I will try, thx
<Tassadar> you'll see wifi/.macaddr contains mac address
<FuLgOrE> 2 minutes, I have to boot. I thought I destroyed my mmcblk0p16 in any way
<FuLgOrE> you are right, Tassadar :)
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: very strange was, that android also gave me every time a new mac address. I flashed back just to try that. But my .macaddr file seems to be okay. I hope we will soon have a solution to mount /persist early enough to make further tests on the wifi issue
<Tassadar> I think it requests it immediately after udev starts, which is really early
<Tassadar> as in, I think udev creates files in /dev, so how do you even mount it before that)
<FuLgOrE> If mounting cannot be earlier than maybe getting the mac address needs to be delayed
<ogra_> Tassadar, udev starts after the container
<Tassadar> that whats the thing in initrd
<ogra_> (all HW initialization should happen via ueventd, udev should then take over afterwards)
<ogra_> has nothing to do with the initrd
<Tassadar> what creates /dev files in initrd, so that it can mount root?
<ogra_> devtmpfs
<ogra_> and there is a udev running in the initrd ... but that gets killed and has no rules files
<Tassadar> well the dmesg says the driver looks for /persist like 1.6s after start of the kernel
<FuLgOrE> [    1.802055] bcm_wifi_get_mac_addr: Failed to get information from file /persist/wifi/.macaddr (-2)
<ogra_> Tassadar, hmm, so there is something hardcoded in the driver then
<ogra_> thats bad
<Tassadar> android doesn't use devtmpfs, it might simply not expect it
<Tassadar> but yeah, the driver might need some changes
 * Tassadar goes to take a look
<ogra_> well, with system-image images it would work, that works slightly different
<ogra_> (pulls in the fstab from android in the initrd and calls mount -a)
<FuLgOrE> strange is for me, that I have the same new-mac-behavior in android
<FuLgOrE> ah wait
<FuLgOrE> forget it
<FuLgOrE> I think at that time I had an own created .macaddr in mmcblk0p16
<FuLgOrE> I'm tired, I will leave. It's 01:42 am at my place. See you tomorrow. If there is anything to test, please let me know :) good night
<tvoss|afk> mzanetti, hey there
<mzanetti> tvoss|afk: o/
<rsalveti> Tassadar: I'll try to load it as a module, otherwise I'll change for a retry logic
<Tassadar> I can't actualy find string "/persist" in the kernel driver
<rsalveti> it's there, part of the wlan driver
<rsalveti> let me check
<tvoss|afk> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> tvoss|afk, ?
<tvoss|afk> ogra_, could you give the packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002/ a spin?
<tvoss|afk> ogra_, it just shouldn't break :) no new functionality or anything
<rsalveti> Tassadar: arch/arm/mach-msm/lge/board-wifi-bcm.c:#define FILE_WIFI_MACADDR "/persist/wifi/.macaddr"
<ogra_> tvoss|afk, only on a cdimage install on a N7 ... i dont have anything other to test on atm
<tvoss|afk> ogra_, okay
<Tassadar> oh, yeah
<ogra_> tvoss|afk, the N7 still works after instaling them, note that this doesnt qualify for landing though (needs to run all AP tests on a supported device with your packages installed)
<mardy> alex-abreu: thanks! No, it's not the same, it's only the client part
<alex-abreu> mardy, :)
<mardy> alex-abreu: for some reason the other MP claims to be merged, but it isn't
<mardy> kenvandine: do you have write access to the Landing Asks document?
<kenvandine> mardy, yup
<mardy> kenvandine: could you please add u-s-s-o-a to it? It's about https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/client-app-access/+merge/204261 (stub API additions)
<kenvandine> mardy, so very low risk right? it's really just adding API that does nothing...
<kenvandine> mardy, for compat reasons?
<adminjs> is there a website where i can browse all the available apps for Ubuntu touch?
<pmcgowan> adminjs, there is no website yet like apps.ubuntu.com, but that would be nice for folks without devices
<mardy> kenvandine: yes, very low risk, and the reason is to allow apps to use this API, so we don't need a strict coordination of the final landing
<kenvandine> mardy, thanks, i'll get it added
<kenvandine> mardy, and it has already landed in trunk right?
<kenvandine> i saw you said something about a MP being marked as merged when it wasn't really
<cwayne> danielholm: ping
<danielholm> cwayne: hi
<cwayne> danielholm: hey, just checking in to see how the lastfm stuff was going :)
<danielholm> cwayne: thanks. I haven't tried it again. I made a search funtion for music instead
<danielholm> but I might have some time this weekend to take a look again.
<cwayne> danielholm: ah, do you have a branch anywhere? i can take a look as well if you'd like :)
<danielholm> cwayne: hold on
<danielholm> cwayne: because that would be great :)
<danielholm> cwayne: but it only contains the xml files, pretty much yet
<danielholm> cwayne: lp:~danielholm/+junk/lastfm-online-account
<DJJeff> can bluetooth pair with stuff like WiiMotes? or bluetooth enabled game controllers?
<DJJeff> also anyone upload youtube videos of latest version of ubuntu touch?
<DJJeff> alot of the youtube videos are from CES 2013
<DJJeff> not really interested in videos about showing off Ubuntu Touch @ CES
<cwayne> danielholm: awesome, ill take a look (if not today then this weekend)
<danielholm> cwayne: lovely mate, thanks! keep me posted :)
<mardy> kenvandine: yes, it's in trunk; the full "app-access" MP also appears as merged, probably because I created the client-app-access branch starting from that one (and removing changes)
<shiggitay> someone wake me up when the N5 has a functional UT port.
<kenvandine> tedg, want a simple test case for the probably i was hitting yesterday?  hanging on stop?
<tedg> kenvandine, Not really, but guessing you'll give it to many anyway ;-)
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/ual-test
<tedg> to me
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> it's simple... starts two clicks, then stops one and starts the other a second time to raise focus
<kenvandine> then stops it too
<kenvandine> you can just change those appids to some you have installed
<kenvandine> clicks...
<kenvandine> the stop_application stops the application-click job
<kenvandine> but creates an application job for it
<tedg> I'm kinda confused on the "creates an application job" thing.
<kenvandine> status application APP_ID=
<kenvandine> shows an instance
<kenvandine> after the stop
<kenvandine> but it actually doesn't before the stop
<kenvandine> it only shows with application-click
<tedg> So weird.
<kenvandine> yeah...
<tedg> Let me get my system set up to recreate it.
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> it was driving me insane... because the hub couldn't start a handler a second time... i kept thinking it was because of the hub somewhere
<kenvandine> i always assume my fault :)
<kenvandine> but turns out upstart just refused to start it... since it thought it was running
<tedg> That seems fair, usually you're right ;-)
<tedg> The weird part to me is that with the application-job-in-c branch we don't really use the application job anymore
<kenvandine> tedg, what gets me is if i stop it with upstart-app-stop it really stops
<kenvandine> and looking at the code... it doesn't do much more than i'm doing
<tedg> No, did you try holding open the dbus connection the whole time?
<kenvandine> tedg, this might be interesting... in upstart-monitor i see this right after the stopped
<kenvandine> bzr branch lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/ual-test
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> application-start APP_ID='com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter_hub-exporter_0.1'
<kenvandine> that comes right after:
<kenvandine> stopped JOB='application' INSTANCE='' RESULT='ok' APP_ID='com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter_hub-exporter_0.1'
<kenvandine> tedg, i'm just calling that function... fire and forget
<kenvandine> do you mean create an observer or whatever?
<kenvandine> so right after i see the "stopped" i see that application-start
<tedg> You can do that or just grab it and let it go at the end.
<kenvandine> for the same APP_ID
<kenvandine> "grab it"
<kenvandine> how?
<tedg> Otherwise the functions will ref and and unref it.  Which could result (depending on timing) new connections each time.
<tedg> g_bus_get_sync
<kenvandine> tedg, so this is interesting.. i can't reproduce that on my device
<kenvandine> only on my desktop
<tedg> Huh, that's interesting.
<tedg> Seems like some kind of race.
<tedg> Looking through the code we don't actually emit application-start anywhere.
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> i see that in the monitor :)
<kenvandine> cd
<kenvandine> damn... focus!
<tedg> Directory not found
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> Password for kenvandine:
<kenvandine> ted
<kenvandine> :-D
 * tedg completes kenvandine
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you have a mainloop running?
<tedg> kenvandine, Also can you see if running upstart-app-watch helps?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851639/
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> no g_main_loop
<kenvandine> it's a QCoreApplication
<tedg> Hmm, I think that might be part of the issue.
<tedg> You're not getting the callbacks.
<tedg> kenvandine, What mainloop are you using?
<kenvandine> dunno... it's magic in QCoreApplication :)
<tedg> I'm pretty sure that's a GLib one.
<kenvandine> then it shouldn't be an issue
<tedg> Yeah, but it might be for your test case.
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> although i see the exact same issue in the hub
<tedg> Can we setup the functions as timeouts and then run?
<tedg> Sure, but I think we're confusing ourselves with the results.
<kenvandine> perhaps
<tedg> Things like the extra signals are the callbacks getting confused.
<kenvandine> i don't know how to do a timeout in qt...
<kenvandine> i wonder if glib one would work
<tedg> It's QTimer
<tedg> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qtimer.html
<kenvandine> ah, thanks ;)
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, your sample also nails the issue I had yesterday ...
<alex-abreu> after one start couldn't start another instance
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, yeah...
<alex-abreu> and upstart being confused about the app
<alex-abreu> has the same issues
<alex-abreu> had
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, yeah, i've updated my test here to use a timeout and it's not a problem anymore
<kenvandine> so clearly my problem is in the way i'm using it in the hub
<kenvandine> but in the hub is it running it from a callback
<kenvandine> when the transfer state changes, it calls upstart
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> tedg, so you're right about my example
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you go back to the mainloop?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, oh interesting ...
<alex-abreu> yeah let the handlers run
<kenvandine> tedg, i don't think so
<kenvandine> and it calls it sync
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, could it be getting confused on which context to put the callback on?  (i.e. in a thread that goes away)
<kenvandine> maybe
<tedg> It's kinda async in the some cases.  It's just not that we need to wait for you, just we do more stuff on the mainloop.
<tedg> We do have one block on a dbus message first run.
<kenvandine> i call it expecting the bool returned
<tedg> Sure, and that only gives so much info.  Mostly that things are well formed.
<tedg> G_DEBUG_MESSAGES=all might help
<tedg> You should see a callback get processed.
<kenvandine> ** (process:21812): DEBUG: Stopping job application-click app_id com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter_hub-exporter_0.1 instance_id (null)
<kenvandine> but again... right after that in upstart-monitor i see the application-start
<kenvandine> for the same APP_ID
<kenvandine> so odd
<kenvandine> application-start APP_ID='com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter_hub-exporter_0.1'
<kenvandine> right after the stopped
<tedg> kenvandine, ls ~/.config/upstart ? :-)
<kenvandine> /home/ken/.config/upstart/ubuntu-edge-indicator.conf.disabled
<kenvandine> not interesting
<Kakuka> Hola a todos
 * kenvandine should remove that
<tedg> kenvandine, K, just checking.  Could be a ghost :-)
<kenvandine> alex-abreu has seen the same behavior
<Kakuka> Puedo hacer una pregunta?
<alex-abreu> yeah def not a ghost
<kenvandine> tedg, so this whole application-start thing should be a clue
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes, I can't figure out where that's coming from.  I don't think anyone emits it.
<kenvandine> i don't see that after the stopped when running my simple example
<Kakuka> Alguien sabe si se puede instalar el Ubuntu Touch en un Lumia 505?
<kenvandine> but i do see it when running in the hub
<Kakuka> Alguien sabe Si Se Puede Instalar el Ubuntu Touch En Un Lumia 505?
<Kakuka> Alguien sabe Si Se Puede Instalar el Ubuntu Touch En Un Lumia 505?
<Kakuka> Alguien sabe Si Se Puede Instalar el Ubuntu Touch En Un Lumia 505?
<alex-abreu> Kakuka, penso que nao e possivel, lumia nao e uma "platform" que functionna para ubuntutouch
<kenvandine> oh... it must be a race
<tedg> kenvandine, It's a signal, right?
<kenvandine> when running my simple example, i do see the application-start
<Kakuka> Gracias Alex-abreu
<kenvandine> but before i see the stopping
<alex-abreu> de nada
<tedg> I wish we could get all these UAL branches released so everyone was running the same version :-(
<kenvandine> tedg, so running with my example i see it in this order
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you grab a bustle log?
<kenvandine> stopping application, stopped application, application-start then stopping application-click, stopped application-click
<kenvandine> but i get them in a different order when run from the hub
<kenvandine> tedg, i have one... want it?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes please.
<tedg> *ouch* no throwing!
<kenvandine> http://ubuntuone.com/6CBVi0QOUhEPwJq5VDyK0y
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> that was from yesterday, i think it was a good example
<kenvandine> i need to run... later guys!
<kenvandine> thanks tedg!
<kenvandine> tedg, if you have a revelation... IM me or something
<kenvandine> i'll see it :)
<tedg> kenvandine, K, looking.
<kenvandine> thx
<tedg> This :1.162 is really weird.
<tedg> kenvandine, This isn't the untrusted-helper branch.
<tedg> kenvandine, This is using the libnih code
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-01
<cyphermox> DJJeff: yes, it should be able to, but the UI won't show these devices. last week I paired a Ouya controller succesfully
<FuLgOrE> hi rsalveti
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: I really would like to know if you already flashed your N5. Tassadar gave me some useful hints regarding the wifi thing. I used 'cat' to try to open the .macaddr file. He told me to use 'hexdump -C'
<djbengan> Hi. Ran a upgrade, but i cant configure the console-setup package, if i select utf-8 and then "OK", nothing happens.
<djbengan> And it breaks ubuntu-minimal...
<FuLgOrE> press space
<FuLgOrE> enter don't works
<djbengan> wow
<djbengan> i dont even
<djbengan> thanks!
<FuLgOrE> welcome :)
<devf> hello
<devf> I want to ask if anyone can tell me if it is possible to flash a sony xperia device with ubuntu touch?
<devf> and where i could find instructions
<devf> Hello kaxing and welcome
<devf> Little quiet in here.
<FuLgOrE> right
<devf> Is anyone know to work on this,
<FuLgOrE> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<devf> or could i help with a solution towards it?
<devf> k, thx for the status page, I will seek if i can help on that
<FuLgOrE> its always silent here at the weekend
<devf> k, thx for the hint
<devf> I justed stumbled on this i found it very nice, and suitable for a project which I am looking for (so i can contribute as well)
<FuLgOrE> and I want to move away from android
<FuLgOrE> to have a less limited linux on my phone
<kaxing> devf, hey, how are you doing
<devf> I'm looking at the options to build for a new device
<devf> Seems possible but have to research some more
<devf> hi kaxing, I'm fine how are you? What are you looking for?
<kaxing> devf, nope, just thanks for your welcome
<DonkeyHotei> is there a procedure for installing Touch on an x86 tablet?
<bigben> hey, i was wondering if i can follow the install instructions even if i dont have one of the listed device.
<Naglfar> good work
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-02
<rai_> about to install ubuntu on my galaxy nexus
<rylo_> does anyone have any advice for installing ubuntu touch on a new Nexus 7 (2013?)? I have tried and failed serveral times. I followed the instructions for the grouper install and some other methods as well
<rylo_> I mean any links to guides, etc...
<curious_> hello I'm a beginner and not to sure on how to make heads or tales of this but I'm it rested in innovation and I feel this is it . my question is how do I begin?
<curious_> oops intrested
<Berry> hej there, i am willing to try ubuntu on my 10" android tab
<Berry> anyone got experience with a 2012 TomTec ATP7526 Ultimate10?
<FuLgOrE> has anybody seen rsalveti today? I really would like to know if he already tried his N5 image on his N5
<shiggitay> rsalveti finally got an N5 eh
<shiggitay> hi FuLgOrE
<FuLgOrE> yes, hi shiggitay
<FuLgOrE> he bought one. good for us, I hope. I would like to help more, but I guess I can only test
<shiggitay> yea
<FuLgOrE> I have a lot of time until tuesday evening
<FuLgOrE> to I could test a lot :D
<asad2005> I have installed touch dual boot on top of CM11, now i cannot update CM11 as the default boot is ubuntu. How can i change default boot to CM11 for future update?
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: does latest rootfs ZIP boot for you on N5?
<FuLgOrE> I didn't try because I used apt-get
<FuLgOrE> should I try?
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: The image I used was the second image from ogra_
<Tassadar> hmm, it wouldn't boot for me when I used apt-get from older image either
<Tassadar> yeah, mine too
<FuLgOrE> I can check the md5sum
<FuLgOrE> one moment
<FuLgOrE> 8c6246c6543a1fe83cb283d00da3e097
<FuLgOrE> this one boots for me
<FuLgOrE> do you use mutli boot? I red somewhere that apt get will not work with dual boot
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: what exactly is your problem? Can you enter adb shell?
<thomas> Hi all
<Tassadar> yeah, I can, and unity won't start - log says maliit-server keeps crashing
<Guest12513> I'm trying to flash ubuntu touch on my nexus 73g. but now I see only "google" splash screen and nothing else
<Guest12513> what to do now ?
<FuLgOrE> once I had a problem that mir didn't work. so I removed the .display-mir file rebooted with surfaceflinger and later I touched .display-mir again and it worked
<FuLgOrE> but I didn't try to check why this happened, because I was focusing on the wifi thing
<FuLgOrE> Guest12513: Sorry, I only have the not supported N5 so I use an other way to flash it. I cannot help :-/
<FuLgOrE> *not official
<Tassadar> it does that with both surfaceflinger and mir
<FuLgOrE> strange
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE: how long ago did you do apt-get dist-upgrade last time?
<FuLgOrE> I would say around 5-6 hours before
<FuLgOrE> I can do it again, if you like
<FuLgOrE> last time there was nothing to update
<Tassadar> yeah, please do
<FuLgOrE> i'm updating. it will take a while (damn internet connection)
<FuLgOrE> 16kb/s...
<asad2005> I have installed touch dual boot on top of CM11, now i cannot update CM11 as the default boot is ubuntu. How can i change default boot to CM11 for future update?
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FuLgOrE> Tassadar: btw: Fetched 14.5 MB in 16min 54s (14.3 kB/s)
<Tassadar> chm, weird
<Tassadar> thanks
<FuLgOrE> no problem
<FuLgOrE> I'm using the new boot.img and system.img from rsalveti
<Guest12513> adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+grouper.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip cannot stat '/path/to/your/downloaded/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+grouper.zip': No such file or directory
<Guest12513> what to do ?
<FuLgOrE> but they should have fixed the brighness issue, as far as I know, nothing else
<FuLgOrE> exchange the /path/to/..../ to your real path ;-)
<Guest12513> for e.g cd Download ?
<Guest12513> starting with /home ? or what? please give an e.g ?
<FuLgOrE> if your username is thomas, then try /home/thomas/Downloads/ and so on
<FuLgOrE> so, I will go now, bye
<Guest12513> doesn't work
<Guest12513> ok. it seems to work
<faisal_> m
<DonkeyHotei> is there a procedure for installing Touch on an x86 tablet?
<popey> no
<DonkeyHotei> so the packages are not in the repos?
<popey> sure, you can install unity8 and the other bits and bobs
<popey> but we don't have a "procedure" for installing on x86 tablet which was what you asked
<DonkeyHotei> can tasksel do that?
<popey> try it, write it up and then we'll have a procedure ☻
<DonkeyHotei> is there a touch task in tasksel to grab the needed pkgs?
<popey> there's an ubuntu-touch package
<DonkeyHotei> and it installs everything?
<popey> i dont know, I haven't tried it
<popey> but it looks like it pulls in a lot of related stuff
<shiggitay> Tassadar, hmm fulgore left but I wanted to say that I won't bother installing UT again until it's documentedly functional and worth my tim
<shiggitay> e
<shiggitay> I have high hopes for it
<robert1> hi guys, i installed ubuntu touch on a nexus4. i use 12.04 on a notebook and do it with this manual: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install . i became an error
<robert1> the error sounds like i have unmet dependencies
<robert1> because click is not in the official repositories in 12.04
<robert1> i helped myself with adding the Ubuntu SDK Release PPA
<robert1> the original error-message is in german http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809678/
<robert1> i think it is a bug in ppa:phablet-team/tools
<willman> hi everyone
<Ruturaj> hello
<willman> hi
<shiggitay> hello willman
<willman> tell me, i got htc beat one, and can i install ubuntu-touch
<shiggitay> willman, when someone ports to it sure
<willman> i gotta go
<shiggitay> heh
<shiggitay> bye
<glfados> is there anyway i can compile full ubuntu touch myself??? (i mean they say that images are builded in canonical data center, and i wanna build it myself)
<shiggitay> glfados, you can compile the android driver subsystem
<shiggitay> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<shiggitay> but as for the actual UT OS, I dunno
<popey> of course
<glfados> popey so can i?
<popey> sure, the  packages are built from source code hosted on launchpad
<shiggitay> haha popey I don't think that's what he's asking about
<shiggitay> he wants to take that source code and build it all himself if I'm not mistaken
<glfados> yes
<popey> yes. thats what I understood it to mean
<popey> I didn't read it any other way
<shiggitay> okay haha
<popey> i was just clairfying that yes, you can build the packages, given thats what we do.. build the packages from *source code* hosted on launchpad
<glfados> but is there any single command to download all these source packages???
<popey> not really
<popey> I mean, you could craft one ☻
<glfados> so i need to download all these 387 packages manually :(
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863448/
<DonkeyHotei> popey: are there any ppa's pre-enabled on a stock touch install?
<popey> People tend to script stuff to automate a task they do regularly. Nobody I know regularly pulls all the packages in Ubuntu touch and builds them all
<popey> that paste is a list of every deb on an ubuntu touch phone
<popey> (currently)
<popey> I dont think so DonkeyHotei
<popey> glfados: whats the goal?
<glfados> i want to fork it for personal use (like cyanogenmod from android, but for personal)
<popey> ok
<popey> its under active development so you'd constantly be playing catch up as package versions change from one image to another
<DonkeyHotei> popey: is that paste from saucy, or trusty?
<popey> trusty
<popey> latest image
<popey> but as you can see from http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ - it changes daily
<popey> (less so on sundays) :D
<DonkeyHotei> trusty does not seem to come up graphically under virtualbox
<popey> DonkeyHotei: desktop
<popey> ?
<DonkeyHotei> neither desktop nor touch
<DonkeyHotei> lightdm fails to start
<aquarius> popey, oi, what's wrong with my mum's fab lemon meringue pie?
<shiggitay> o.O
<popey> aquarius: it doesn't have enough of your face in it
<aquarius> there is, however, plenty of it in my face. :)
<popey> I imagine the pie tastes delicious, it certainly looks it.
<popey> haha
<aquarius> it most certainly is delicious. my mum's a genius :)
<popey> :D
<shiggitay> aquarius, mum? are you a brit/aussie/ xD
<aquarius> I am indeed English. :)
<shiggitay> groovy
<shiggitay> :)
<aquarius> "mom" is an abomination unto god. :)
<popey> +1
<shiggitay> lol
<popey> where "god" is an abomination unto the flying spaghetti monster
<shiggitay> yum
<aquarius> it's turtles all the way down
<shiggitay> TMNT?!
<shiggitay> jk
<s0u][ight> guys, congratz on the 4.4 codebase and new nexus 7 support, didn't expect that to happen so fast :)
<shiggitay> s0u][ight, heh rsalveti is working on a Nexus 5 build as well
<s0u][ight> keep it up folks
<shiggitay> xD
<s0u][ight> what is the difference between ubuntu-touch and ubuntu for android?
<popey> Ubuntu Touch is ubuntu on a device.. ubuntu for android is a device booting android, with Ubuntu desktop on top
<shiggitay> beat me to it
<shiggitay> xD
<s0u][ight> popey: and there was ubuntu for nexus 7, the complete desktop afaik, that was a neat project, discontinued unfortunately
<s0u][ight> i wish i could use my tablet as a complete desktop
<popey> yeah
<popey> desktops don't work well on touch devices
<popey> hence ubuntu touch
<s0u][ight> popey: physical keyboard + mouse :)
<popey> true
<popey> tiny low-res screen though
<DonkeyHotei> it would be nice to put ubuntu touch on the M$ Surface Pro 2, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1248958 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1248917
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248958 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Surface Pro 2] Keyboard Touch Cover 2 not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248917 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Surface Pro 2] WLAN not working" [High,Confirmed]
<thomasthomas> I have problem with flashing ubuntu touch on Nexus 7 3g
<thomasthomas> can anybody help me ?
<thomasthomas> after "sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d grouper"  -> flashing. all good. I get "INFO:phablet-flash:Installation complete Removing directory /tmp/tmpMeM0pk Removing directory /tmp/tmpqbjKrv"
<popey> you dont need sudo
<popey> for one thing
<thomasthomas> but after that it stuck on google screen
<thomasthomas> ok. but without "sudo" its the same
<popey> wait, it takes a while
<aquarius> Can Ubuntu on my Nexus 4 see files that I've downloaded onto the phone when it's booted into Android?
<popey> aquarius: dual boot mode? probably, but you'd need to mount the android bit of the disk
<thomasthomas> popey. so you thing, that it all good - but now I have to wait ?
<thomasthomas> think*
<aquarius> popey, yeah, that's what I was thinking. But isn't there some Android running which uses the Android bit of the disk? I fear mounting it twice and so corrupting things or creating a wormhole and so destroying the universe or something
<popey> thomasthomas: how long have you waited?
<thomasthomas> ok. but i'm waiting 30 min and still stuck google screen
<popey> aquarius: you can mount ro
<aquarius> popey, hm, sneaky. How does , for example, the media scanner cope with data on an extra mount point which might not be there sometimes? (After I reboot, for example, I'd need to mount it again, probably)
<popey> mediascanner looks in specific directories
<popey> don't mount under there ☻
<popey> and mediascanner spots when stuff goes away
<popey> https://telegram.org/
<popey> someone should port that
<popey> "open API"
<popey> "open protocol"
<popey> right up your street aquarius ☻
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> I looked at that
<aquarius> and I read a couple of reviews about it which suggested that the team doing it have no idea what they're doing, cryptographically.
<aquarius> I am myself totally unable to assess whether they are or not
<aquarius> but if people are disagreeing about whether the crypto is a good idea, then I should stay away, in my opinion. :)
<popey> ☻
<thomasthomas> how long should I wait for first boot ubuntu touch after complete flashing ?
<thomasthomas> becuase i think it stuck on google screen
<popey> thomasthomas: from your pc run "adb shell"
<popey> thomasthomas: do you get an ubuntu prompt or a busybox one?
<thomasthomas> adb shell   BusyBox v1.20.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.20.0-8.1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<popey> hm
<popey> sounds unwell
<thomasthomas> what to do now ?
<popey> i dont have a nexus 7 handy (it's a few thousand miles away) so I can't confirm it or really debug
<thomasthomas> it's 3g version
<thomasthomas> that the problem
<popey> no idea, i only have the wifi one
<popey> never tried the 3g version
<popey> its a 2012 one right? not the new 2013 one?
<thomasthomas> 2012
<popey> right
<thomasthomas> do you know something about this thing: $abootimg -x saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img ?
<popey> nope
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<cwayne> davmor2, yo
<Maple> hey all
<Maple> new to ubuntu touch
<Maple> Is private Internet access available on touch then?
<popey> Maple: you mean vpn?
<Maple> yes vpn
<popey> Maple: it's not hooked up to the UI yet, but I suspect it will be in the future.
<Maple> Is possible to set up from terminal?
<popey> Maple: not sure, not tried
<Maple> private internet access is the sponsor here?
<popey> Maple: Here? This is an irc channel, it doesn't have sponsors...
<popey> (other than the people who maintain it [freenode / pdpc] and Canonical who sponsor Ubuntu development)
<Maple> Just saw something about them being a sponsor on the login page
<Maple> I think lol
<popey> Maple: login page of what?
<popey> Maple: you're using a web page to view this irc channel? I'm interested to know where that page is.
<Maple> lost connection there for a min
<Maple> I think they sponsor
<Maple> freenode
<davmor2> cwayne: Wot not wall
<popey> Maple: so they do!
<Maple> They should have a channel I spose
<Maple> ill try to get hold of em
<dholbach> bzoltan, so https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid needs an upload?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  yes, the ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras needs to be pulled by the ubuntu-sdk-libs-tool in all 15.04 chroots in order to enable the the new templates
<bzoltan> dholbach:  usually Mirv does it for the SDK, but he is still out ... and all other regular folks are covered with other duties.
<dholbach> bzoltan, I don't know what the latest is in terms of seed changes - touch grew a bunch of processes on their own
<dholbach> ogra_, ^ do you know what to do?
<ogra_> dholbach, yes,  but i dont have time right now (i told bzoltan in ~2h ... but seems he cant wait)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  2 hours I can wait :) But I waited 5 days already
<ogra_> you need to merge the seed change and rebuild the meta package after you ran ./update in the source package dir (and adjust the changelog afterwards)
<dholbach> ogra_, right, that I know - I was just wondering if there was any more red tape...
<ogra_> right, and i told you after two days that every core-dev can do it ... you could just have asked in #ubuntu-devel for a sponsor
<dholbach> ogra_, so it can just be sponsored like anything else?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> its just a universe package
<ogra_> (seeds are owned by core-dev though)
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'll take a look
<dholbach> thanks
<cwayne> davmor2, u wot m8
<davmor2> cwayne: WOT NO WALL
<bzoltan> Thank you ogra_ and dholbach.
<cwayne> davmor2, so was wondering what happened re: the online accounts being broken stuff
<cwayne> was the signon-apparmor-extension reverted?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Australia Day! :-D
<dholbach> bzoltan, uploaded
<bzoltan> dholbach:  that was fast :D
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I just have flashed a fresh RTM image on my krillin without dev mode... I have no problem adb shelling in when the screen is locked
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ok, i wonder what that change is then
<ogra_> depends how you flashed
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I am not going to ask it :) I am happy with the present situation
<ogra_> --developer-mode disables screen lock checks
<ogra_> if you flash normally it stays on
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have not used that switch
<ogra_> weird
<bzoltan> ogra_: i just flashed the 213
<ogra_> then you shouldnt get in
<bzoltan> ogra_:  the adb was off at first of course, I turned the dev mode on in settings, set the passcode
<ogra_> a normal flash wont put the override in place so you should not be able to do the initial connection if you have a locked screen
<bzoltan> ogra_:  but after that plug out, plug in ... screen locked and I can adb shell in. But I am extremely happy with that
<ogra_> well, that would be a release blocker
<ogra_> bzoltan, we are talking abour rtm, right ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  the adb is not on by default... it comes alive after I enabled the dev mode
<bzoltan> 2015/01/26 11:30:23 Flashing version 213 from ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device krillin
<ogra_> has nothing to do with on by default
<ogra_> sergiusens, u-d-f only puts the adb_onlock file in place when developer-mode is set, right ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: correct; I can double check, give me a sec
<ogra_> bzoltan, did you use --bootstrap ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: no
<bzoltan> ogra_:  should I?
<ogra_> ah, and you flashed that device before with --developer-mode at some point i guess
<sergiusens> only on clean installs as well
<davmor2> cwayne: it was http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/BPeDzRW9NIQ/maxresdefault.jpg
<bzoltan> ogra_:  sure I did
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, so developer-mode enables the two files, adb_onlock and the developer_mode file
<sergiusens> ogra_: and password requires a 'format data'
<sergiusens> ogra_: all these rules become moot once we ship with a non adbable recovery
<sergiusens> ogra_: we can just put those file in the recovery image
<sergiusens> ogra_: since it's not even 7AM here, I'll bbl :-P
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, i'm just worried we leave that file behind somehow on fresh flashes
<ogra_> i think we should perhaps forcefully delete it if dev-mode isnt set during flash
<ogra_> i think it isnt even deleted when using --wipe
<ogra_> because it lives one dir level up from what gets wiped
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I used the wipe
<ogra_> bzoltan, right
<ogra_> but i bet you have a /userdata/.adb_onlock file
<ogra_> even after --wipe
<bzoltan> ogra_: sergiusens: I have two concerns: 1) It will be seriously disturbing for app developers that they are forced to manually unlock the screen  whenever they want to run their app from the SDK. But i do understand that it is not a priority :) 2) i just want to run my UITK tests without manual hustle ... and it does involve reboots, so I need to be able to flash the device just as i do now
<ogra_> bzoltan, 1) use --developer-mode when flashing
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yes i do have the .adb_onlock
<ogra_> 2) see 1)
<ogra_> 3) put the file in place yourself by touching /data/.adb_onlock from recovery
<bzoltan> ogra_:  2) yes, that is what i use... I hope that behavior will not change.
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the point is that if you later flash without --developer-mode i think the file needs to be wiped
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yes, that sounds logical
<ogra_> developers should keep that flag ... if they re-flash to give the phone to someone else and dont use that flag, the file should be wiped so the screen lock check is there for the new user
<ogra_> though i guess if you flash to give it away you also use --bootstrap to reformat the partitions
<bzoltan> ogra_:  So we expect the developers to jump thru loops and do some magic in order to enable them creating super simple apps? :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, ask the security team ... that stuff isnt my desgn, i only implemented it ...
<ogra_> long term target is key auth
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I know :) I do not shoot the messenger
<ogra_> which means you will need to approve a key after each flash
<ogra_> on screen
<ogra_> thats not much different than unlocking once
<bzoltan> ogra_:  and our short term target is to engage ... making such a silly policy is not exactly doing that
<ogra_> (you wont have to do it subsequently though )
<ogra_> the point is that someone stealing your phone shuldnt be able to adb in when he doesnt know the PW/PIN
<ogra_> even if you switched dev mode on
<ogra_> (in the UI that is)
<ogra_> if you have overridden that at flash time already, we assume you are a developer and leave the feature off completely
<ogra_> (i.e. if you use --developer-mode)
<bzoltan> ogra_: that is fine.. but under a single connection I would expect the device to be available ... so it is OK to request pin code once I plug in... but not every minute
<ogra_> we onyl request it on connect events, if you stay connected you wont have any new unlock request
<ogra_> anyway, you'Re a developer, use --developer-mode ... it is for you :P
<bzoltan> ogra_:  hmm.. I am a developer, but I do not wish to flash ...
<ogra_> bzoltan, so just touch the file then
<shuduo> ogra_: i use --developer-mode and --password=phablet to flash devel image but i still can't sudo with password. any idea?
<ogra_> shuduo, does unlocking the screen with that pasword work ?
<shuduo> ogra_: the unlock pin is set with another 4 digital number
<ogra_> well, that means you did set a new password then ... in the wizard i guess :)
<ogra_> use the pin with sudo
<shuduo> ogra_: great. it works now. thanks!
<ogra_> --password=phablet will only work if you keep it set and dont change anything via the UI ... then whatever you  changed to will be used
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I have a couple of questions about https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/addressBarFullWidth/+merge/239039/comments/612176
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, to fix the module problem I have to add it to debian/control, right?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yes
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, cool, and what about other two errors? I thought eventually and equals were autopilot valid commands
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, they are, but you need to import them to use them
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, I see - thanks! I also see you reply to all my branches, I'll take care to fix them asap :-)
<rpadovani> thanks again!
<oSoMoN> cheers!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, sorry to bother again, in debian/control I have to add qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-keyboard-extensions0.1 in Source: webbrowser-app/Section: x11 or Package: webbrowser-app/Architecture: any or both? Or others?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I think you’ll have to add it to both Source and "Package: webbrowser-app", because when building the package the unit tests are run, and AddressBar.qml is unit-tested
<rpadovani> thanks! Just pushed, let see if now works
<mardy_> davmor2: hi! When you found bug 1413655, did you have only the U1 account, or others too?
<ubot5> bug 1413655 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) " --switch removes accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413655
<davmor2> mardy_: all of them
<davmor2> bar flickr I think
<mardy_> davmor2: you mean you had U1 and flickr?
<davmor2> mardy_: no I was signed into all of them except flickr
<popey> hmm, my flo running 171 ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed refuses to connect to any wireless networks...
<popey> haha, now it works. Stupid tablet.
<dholbach> bzoltan, I think the fix has landed already
<bzoltan> dholbach:  Cool, thanks
<davmor2> popey: it hates you you just have to hate it back harderererer
<sergiusens> bzoltan: the concerns you have you have to take to ogra_ and the security team, not me; I am against all these "features" in the first place (the files to flag access)
<ogra_> heh
<bzoltan> sergiusens: ogra_: i tried to talk to people before, but it seems to be a solid requirement
<ogra_> well, the key support will eventually fix all this
<fredericc38> Hi all!
<fredericc38> I tried ubuntu touch a couple of months ago and some bugs were really annoying what's about today??
<kenvandine> mandel, did you see my comment on they check-hash bug report?  I confirmed our DownloadTracker isn't getting the error signal from udm, i haven't been able to confirm if udm emitted it though
<mandel> kenvandine, I missed it, sorry, again in a meeting (gosh) but I'll take a look asap
<mandel> kenvandine, AFAIK udm does emit it or else the tests would not pass when building udm :)
<kenvandine> if so, then we aren't getting it
<kenvandine> mandel, we have a warning if it fails to connect to the signal, which isn't getting logged
<kenvandine> and i added some debug output in our callback, nothing
<mandel> kenvandine, I'll take a look, no need to worry, I should be able to find the cause really fast
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<dobey> mardy_: so, any idea how to fix it so that unconfined click packages actually used "unconfined" as the profile instead of $APPID?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm anxious to see CI results for your 2 AP fix branches, but I noticed that jenkins isn't subscribed to the review...
<dobey> kenvandine: jenkins usually auto-adds itself as a reviewer to any MPs for branches it watches
<kenvandine> dobey, i know...
<kenvandine> but it didn't for 2 MPs jgdx filed this morning
<kenvandine> which is odd...
<kenvandine> oh... just now it added it... way late :)
<dobey> kenvandine: sometimes it's quite slow :)
<kenvandine> doesn't usually take this long :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: the last problem is that /userdata/.adb_onlock needs to be created as root :(
<ogra_> bzoltan, thats the reason why u-d-f does it for you :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I mean, I do not want to flash the device just for that
<sergiusens> bzoltan: that's a private interface, I wouldn't rely on it for functionality
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  ogra_: we need an interface to allow the developer to set that flag
<sergiusens> bzoltan: ask the product team and it will make it into our sprint planning
<mardy_> dobey: I just sent an email about it
<mardy_> dobey: I think that the immediate fix is the one I suggested; let's see if jdstrand_ can play some magics later on
<ogra_> bzoltan, this intertface is going away once we switch to key auth
<ogra_> not sure it is worth spendin any time on it
<ogra_> developers that want to use automation should od the initial flash of the device with --developer-mode
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, me too
<kenvandine> jgdx, there's a merge conflict in your security-privacy-add-sim-unlock-1378883 branch
<jgdx> kenvandine, right
<bzoltan> ogra_: I could put a simple switch in the SDK UI so the developers could create that file
<ogra_> please dont
<sergiusens> bzoltan: that's making it easy to enable a security hole
<ogra_> that would be a horrid hack and forcing a securioty hole open
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I do not :) because I can not
<ogra_> good
<bzoltan> ogra_:  not bigger than telling the developer to flash the device with --developer-mode
<ogra_> juts tell devs they should use --developer-mode on first flash of the device
<ogra_> if you dont --wipe or --bootstrap then the file will stay
<bzoltan> ogra_: do we tell the developers that it will open the adb connection wide up?
<ogra_> we didnt tell the developers at all yet
<ogra_> since this interface is actually only for automation
<bzoltan> ogra_:  but the u-d-f --help lists the --developer-mode
 * ogra_ was actually trying to get the options removed from --help and the manpage ... but i was overruled
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I know it is for CI and for me :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  all right, it is fine ... the SDK will tell the developer to unlock the screen each time the unlocked device is pluged in ... after it is unlocked the SDK does all the magic via ssh, so i do not care about the adb anymore ...
<ogra_> right
<dobey> mardy_: you forgot to add jdstrand_ to cc: list, so i replied to add him and ask his thoughts. hopefully he'll be on soon and have a good suggestion about how to fix it.
 * jdstrand_ is here now
<jdstrand_> give me a couple minutes
 * jdstrand is helping with another phone bug atm
<jgdx> kenvandine, fixxd
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<jgdx> kenvandine, this is also a deb run, but feel free to review the sim unlock
<kenvandine> jgdx, will do, once CI runs for debs
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack
<dobey> jdstrand: sure, no problem. thanks
<mardy_> dobey: eh, thunderbird should also warn me when I mention people but forget to add them to CC ;-)
<seb128> ricmm, hey, seems like your recent platform-api update to vivid made unity8-desktop/amd64 stop starting
<seb128> Saviq, greyback_, ^ moved there since he's not on -unity
<Saviq> it worked for me, but I did have a qtmir built myself, so might be a rebuild is all that's needed?
 * Saviq tries again after having reverted to distro qtmir
<ricmm> seb128: whats the error?
<seb128> ricmm, dunno, get a blank screen after updating ubuntu-application-api2-desktop
<Saviq> hmm still working here
<seb128> ricmm, unity8.log has
<seb128> "Ubuntu Platform API: Unable to load selected module. -- Aborting"
<greyback_> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/platform-api/add-dlerror/+merge/241792 <- this would help for next time
<seb128> ricmm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9883282
<seb128> that's the unity8.log
<kenvandine> jgdx, what is this connectivity binding used for?  Is it the wrapper for NM?
<jgdx> kenvandine, no, it's a wrapper for the private connectivity api trusted apps can use
<kenvandine> jgdx, so we can't use the Ubuntu.Connectivity CPI?
<kenvandine> s/CPI/API
<jgdx> kenvandine, isn't that the public one without sim/modem unlock features?
<kenvandine> i really don't know :)
<kenvandine> just making sure we aren't re-inventing :)
<kenvandine> or... rather had something old that isn't needed anymore
<kenvandine> jgdx, i wasn't sure what that was used for in cellular and wifi
<jgdx> kenvandine, it's brand spankin' new, 'published' here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1374082/comments/7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374082 in indicator-network (Ubuntu Utopic) "no API to unlock a specific sim" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ricmm> seb128: whats UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_BACKEND set to?
<ricmm> do you have 2.7.0 of -desktop and -test ?
<jgdx> kenvandine, we need this in the cellular panel as well, so eventually we should move it into src/ ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1414670
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414670 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Consolidate connectivity bindings from security-privacy and cellular" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> ricmm, how do I check that env variable if unity8 fails to start?
<seb128> ricmm, -test is not installed
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, the backend for  Ubuntu.Connectivity is provided by indicator-network, but i guess that private API probably isn't exposed
<kenvandine> jgdx, so carry on :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, thanks for explaining
<jgdx> kenvandine, that's my understanding. :)
<jgdx> np
<seb128> ricmm, works after installing -test, missing depends?
<seb128> Saviq, ^ might explain why it works for you
<greyback_> seb128: ricmm: just a note, qtmir is setting UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_BACKEND to either desktop_mirclient or touch_mirclient, if it hasn't been set already. It decides which based on if DESKTOP_SESSION contains the string "mir"
<ricmm> seb128: it was just a guess, but thats odd
<ricmm> lemme think about it
<seb128> ricmm, christownsend confirms that installing -test makes it work again for him as well
<ricmm> seb128: I see whats going on, its my bug/bad
<ricmm> :)
<seb128> good
<ricmm> I'll fix in a sec
<seb128> chris is opening a bug report
<seb128> thanks
<ricmm> ask him to add me to it and ping m
<ricmm> me
<jgdx> bfiller, I'm seeing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1414682 in the camera app, just flashed my krillin and updated the camera app
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414682 in camera-app "Controls disappear after taking photo" [Undecided,New]
<ChrisTownsend> ricmm: Hey, I'll enter a bug report against platform-api about desktop breaking.
<ricmm> ChrisTownsend: thanks, assign me to it
<ChrisTownsend> ricmm: Ok, will do.  Ping me if you want more info or whatever in the bug report.
<bfiller> jgdx: is your disk full? also can you do a "click list | grep camera"
<jgdx> bfiller, "false alarm", I'
<jgdx> bfiller, I deleted my Pictures folder
<ricmm> ChrisTownsend: no I already know whats going on, bug is just to track
<ricmm> and close
<jgdx> updating bug…
<bfiller> jgdx: whew
<bfiller> :)
<jgdx> :D
<jgdx> indeed
<ChrisTownsend> ricmm: Sweet!
<bfiller> jgdx: there is a know but that the controls disapear when switching between front and back cameras until you tap on the viewfinder
<bfiller> bug
<ChrisTownsend> ricmm: FYI, https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1414692
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414692 in platform-api "Latest update to platform-api breaks Unity 8 Desktop" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> bfiller, yeah, I see it.
<dobey> cwayne, nhaines: either of you have problems with something hard freezing on n5? past couple of days i've had many cases where the screen wouldn't turn back on, and i couldn't phablet-shell into the device either, and had to reboot
<ricmm> ChrisTownsend: thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, hey, I'm looking at bug #1412523 ... do you have a preference on how the "enable button" logic should be handled? between having the button using a "enabled: <complex list of cases>" or having the different entry widgets doing things on onTextChanged?
<ubot5> bug 1412523 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "In "Switch to passcode", "Set" is available when passcode or passphrase not supplied" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412523
<seb128> like either we do
<seb128> enabled: oldmode=swipe && (if passcode, length = 4, if passphrase, length >0) || oldmode=passcode ...
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm fine with the complex list of use cases
<seb128> kenvandine, great, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<pmcgowan> seb128, the data that is used on the battery graph, is that stored in a file somewhere by any chance?
<seb128> pmcgowan, it comes from upower and the data are in /var/lib/upower
<pmcgowan> seb128, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm landing your focus branch now... just waiting for the ppc build in the silo :/
<seb128> kenvandine, great, thanks
<jdstrand> bfiller: not sure who will do the camera-app upload for bug #1414625, but can you have whoever does ping me when they do, and I'll add a comment to the store review so future reviewers will know what is going on?
<ubot5> bug 1414625 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Temporarily grant additional rights to camera-app so it can read free disk space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414625
<jdstrand> popey: fyi, ^ if you see that, ping me-- adding a read_path to camera-app
<pmcgowan> seb128, is there any tool to display those files? i assume the first item is a time stamp
<seb128> pmcgowan, no tool that I know, sorry
<pmcgowan> seb128, k
<seb128> pmcgowan, yeah, it's timestamp, %charge, status
<seb128> pmcgowan, there is a new data point written on changes
<bfiller> jdstrand: I'll do the camera-app upload
<bfiller> jdstrand: and will ping you
<seb128> so if you work plugged at 100% charge for 3 days there are no data during this time
<pmcgowan> seb128, makes sense
<seb128> pmcgowan, are you looking at a specific issue?
<pmcgowan> trying to track down some precipitous drops in battery level
<pmcgowan> like 30% to 0 in minutes
<bfiller> jdstrand: assuming will need changes to camera-app json and a new apparmor-easyprof package?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: just a heads up, thanks to a few nice/dirty tricks to the Brute Force Matcher in skeyer it's query time is down to around 200ms for a long word that was taking 5 seconds to compute before...
<saidinesh5> The word is the swipeHint of the word beautiful.. Which is around 40 characters
<Elleo> saidinesh5: nice :)
<saidinesh5> And for normal words the response time is around 27ms
<Elleo> sweet
<saidinesh5> So i think we've found your hunspell replacer if not anything :p
<Elleo> heh
<jdstrand> bfiller: just camera-app
<jdstrand> bfiller: I haven't updated the bug yet
<saidinesh5> (This one is kind of aware of key board layouts too)
<popey> jdstrand: if I see it in the store?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: cool
<jdstrand> popey: yes
<bfiller> jdstrand: cool
<popey> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> popey: the camera-app already triggers a manual review becuase of video_files and picture_files policy groups
<saidinesh5> Now will have to wait till i get my laptop so that i can test this out on my nexus 7
<saidinesh5> With Ubuntu touch
<jdstrand> popey: something new is being added, and I wanted to comment on it for posterity
<popey> Right ho.
<saidinesh5> Also need to optimize the memory requirements of this...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: let me know how it works out on the device :)
<saidinesh5> Yup
<saidinesh5> Oh or i can compile it on the device itself now.... Hold on
<Elleo> saidinesh5: what sort of tricks are you doing for those speed ups?
<saidinesh5> 3 little tricks mainly
<saidinesh5> 1) early return in edit distance method if you're trying to find only k differences...
<saidinesh5> 2) if you're trying to find only 5 words, adjust k accordingly based on the results you've collected so far
<saidinesh5> 3) if manhattanDistance(input,word) > k don't bother going for editDistance
<saidinesh5> And then if word lengths differ by more than k, don't bother computing manhattanDistance either
<Elleo> ah, interesting
<saidinesh5> Manhattand distance is basically the number of times each character occurs
<saidinesh5> In the string
<saidinesh5> Difference of that in the two strings i mean
<Elleo> yeah
<Elleo> what sort of dictionary size are you working with?
<saidinesh5> So that's O(n)
<saidinesh5> Android dictionary... Around 180000 words maybe?
<Elleo> interesting, hunspell's US dictionary is only about 62k entries
<saidinesh5> But to search for a word I'm only searching  the words starting with the neighbors of a key
<saidinesh5> So my search space is probably the same sized
<Elleo> ah, right
<saidinesh5> 9 neighbors of a key assuming a grid of keys
<Elleo> so there's an assumption that the user is correctly spelling the first character (but possibly missing the key)
<saidinesh5> Yeah
<saidinesh5> Otherwise the results are too noisy
<Elleo> that could fall down on some misspellings like "psychologist" -> "sychologist"
<saidinesh5> That's the next todo item actually :p
<Elleo> ah, cool :)
<saidinesh5> Add a frequently misspelled list of words basically
<Elleo> right, seems reasonable
<saidinesh5> Mhm
<Elleo> but could be a fair amount of work compiling those lists for all languages
<saidinesh5> But otherwise, the swipe for psychologist and sychologist is quite different
<Elleo> yeah
<saidinesh5> I'm sure Google open sourced some words
<saidinesh5> Word lists i mean
<Elleo> if you do find some existing word lists like that could you point them my way too, would be handy to have a look at
<saidinesh5> Oh also totally forgot, for normal words we can search the whole word list btq
<saidinesh5> Normal words = ~ 8 characters long
<Elleo> ah, right; so these optimisations only get applied to long slow words?
<saidinesh5> More like only when the user swipes a word as opposed to types a word
<saidinesh5> But yeah will have to look into that change...
<saidinesh5> You have access to the sources right?
<saidinesh5> Lib/bruteforcematcher.cpp
<Elleo> saidinesh5: cool, will have a look
<saidinesh5> Also will probably test out simstring library after this
<saidinesh5> But need more exhaustive tests first
<saidinesh5> Need to find out the average precision and all
<Elleo> interesting, hadn't seen simstring before
<Elleo> just reading up on it now
<saidinesh5> Looks interesting actually it had it's own binary format and
<saidinesh5> Mmaps it...
<Elleo> will have to have a play with that myself at some point
<saidinesh5> Also do you know any way to mmap a QList<QString>
<saidinesh5> Can't seem to find any documentation / sample code
<saidinesh5> Oh grr no adb on this machine
<saidinesh5> And can't ssh without my public key on the device
<Elleo> nope, not something I've tried before, not sure if the Qt internals would lend themselves to that sort of treatment well (without risking issues between Qt versions)
<saidinesh5> Well there is a QFileDevice:map
<saidinesh5> For calling mmap
<saidinesh5> It returns a uchar*
<saidinesh5> The thing is QString seems to take care of its own memory allocation internally
<saidinesh5> So not sure what happens when i a QByteArray
<saidinesh5> Do a qdatastream >> qstring i mean
<Elleo> yeah, I'd suspect it'd end up effectively doing a read of all the data, so you'd end up with it all in memory anyway
<Elleo> that's just a guess though
<saidinesh5> Not sure for me there is 2x the string data
<saidinesh5> Well 3x or 4x actually cuz of the swipe hints
<saidinesh5> Compiling things on the tablet now... Let's see
<saidinesh5> Elleo: same 155 ms on the tablet...
<saidinesh5> Probably slightly faster on the tablet
<saidinesh5> This laptop is about 8 years old...
<saidinesh5> Intel core 2 duo....
<Elleo> saidinesh5: cool
<pmcgowan> mterry, hows progress on that pincode polkit caching thing
<mterry> pmcgowan, much more involved than I had thought, but just filed an MP this morning
<pmcgowan> mterry, ok, might like to land that if we have it today
<dobey> mardy: still around?
<taiebot> Waouh conference calling on vivid.
<taiebot> do not know when it has landed and i have not tested it yet
<kenvandine> is anyone else still seeing bug 1385331?  It says it's fixed in vivid, but I'm still seeing it in both vivid and rtm
<ubot5> bug 1385331 in qmenumodel (Ubuntu RTM) "Notification LED stays on when no messages in notification center" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385331
<kenvandine> and the canonical-system-image task is marked as fixed as well...
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, you marked bug 1385331 as fixed, can you confirm it should be?
<ubot5> bug 1385331 in qmenumodel (Ubuntu RTM) "Notification LED stays on when no messages in notification center" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385331
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, oh maybe not since the other mr didnt land yet
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it landed in vivid though
<kenvandine> but  i'm still seeing it in vivid too
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yeah but I meant to track for rtm
<pmcgowan> ok so not fixed
<kenvandine> yeah... but i don't think it's really fixed for vivid either
<kenvandine> so that branch might not fix it for rtm either
<pmcgowan> thats too bad
<kenvandine> yeah... it's rather annoying :)
<kenvandine> i just flashed my phone again doing a round of testing and still there :/
<ahoneybun> has anyone gotten the red flashing leds?
<ahoneybun> on the nexus 4
<popey> ahoneybun: yeah, well known "battery dead" state.
<mardy> dobey: hi! I'm back, for about 30 mins
<dobey> mardy: i put my question in an e-mail in the thread since you didn't reply
<mardy> dobey: saw it just now, I'm about to reply
<ahoneybun> popey, are you saying I can just charge it back?
<dobey> hmm, now my nexus5 seems to be working ok, without the sim, and after updating today
<mardy> dobey: I sent the email
<kenvandine> mandel, any progress?
<mardy> dobey: if PayUI is treated as an ordinary app, it means that it will appear in the UbuntuOne account under the system settings
<mardy> dobey: and the user will be able to disable it (then the next time that PayUI starts it will find no enabled accounts, and will use that Setup API to ask the user for the U1 account)
<mardy> dobey: I don't find this undesirable, but I thought I'd better state it clearly
<ahoneybun> popey, do I have to get a new device?
<dobey> mardy: it's not desirable, in that it's not an ordinary app, and we want it to always have access to the account. but i would like to understand why exactly it's not happening that way right now. i suppose due to the fact that it's not an ordinary app, and doesn't have the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<dobey> ahoneybun: have you tried charging it?
<ahoneybun> dobey, left it charging for like 6-7 hours on the wall not pc
<ahoneybun> it is on the wall now just blicking red
<dobey> ahoneybun: and it won't turn on?
<ahoneybun> I can get to the bootloader but can't get to the recovery
<ahoneybun> and I can't reset it factory because it cant reboot into the bootloader
<dobey> and if you unplug it from the wall, it just dies?
<ahoneybun> without the wall I cant get it to go into anything (bootloader)
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahoneybun> you have to hold the buttons and then plug it in to get to the bootloader
<mardy> dobey: as I wrote in the email, to request permission to use an account (possibly involving the creation of a new account, if one doesn't exist yet) there is a special API
<dobey> ok
<mardy> dobey: but to use this API you also need a .service file, and that means that your app will appear under the U1 account
<mardy> dobey: if you don't want that, the real solution is to add PayUi to the ACL when you create the U1 account
<mardy> dobey: it's not a hack
<mardy> dobey: either you do it this way, or you do it dynamically, and accept the fact that the user might disable it
<dobey> mardy: i'd prefer to do it the way jdstrand suggested in his mail :)
<mardy> dobey: but recovering from being disabled is not a single line of code more, so it's not troublesome
<ahoneybun> I'm going to a local store to look at their phones dobey and I'm just going to leave it on the charger for some hours
<dobey> having to maintain a list of things that can access an account, inside the account plug-in itself, is indeed a "hack"
<dobey> ahoneybun: ok, yeah, sounds like maybe an issue with the battery. you could open it up and test the battery i suppose
<pmcgowan> anyone know what was fixed in the latest  music app
<mardy> dobey: maybe...
<mardy> dobey: and if I proposed a MP to make PayUI bahave like a normal app, would you consider it?
<mardy> dobey: for an example of how this looks like, you can look at reminders app (though that's even more complicated because it supports multiple accounts)
<mardy> dobey: or, in fact, the dash
<dobey> mardy: probably not. i was only considering the possibility that it would pop the allow/deny as a temporary means of annoyance to let us get the seed change in, but not something i'd want to keep there. it's an unconfined/trusted app and should always have access to that account
<mardy> dobey: ok
<comjf> Does anyone have a guide to flash ubuntu phone on the latest amazon phone hardware
<comjf> considering it's only 100 dollars now, it makes great hardware to play with ubuntu-phone with
<dobey> !devices | comjf
<ubot5> comjf: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<comjf> dobey: so the fact that it isn't listed there means that it's not possible. Am I reading that correctly?
<comjf> IF I want to start work on porting it to that device, who do I work with?
<dobey> comjf: it means you will need to port it, yes. well, it means you should probably check the XDA developer forums first
<dobey> comjf: xda dev forums is probably the best place to get started on porting
<dobey> there's some work happening for a new porting guide for ubuntu, but i don't think it's up yet
<ahoneybun> dobey, I think I have to get a new phone
<ahoneybun> I can get it to the bootloader at least but without recovery I dont know of a way to format it
<dobey> ahoneybun: maybe contact google support to see if they can help you figure out what's wrong exactly
<ahoneybun> dobey, not sure how
<dobey> ahoneybun: first thing i'd do though, is open it up and try to test the battery to see if it's still good
<ahoneybun> I don't think I have the tools
<ahoneybun> I might have the screwdriver but not to take the case apart
<dobey> looks like you need a very small torx driver, and a multimeter at least
<ahoneybun> multimeter?
<dobey> probably phillips too once case is opened
<dobey> well you'd need a multimeter to measure the battery voltage
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> dobey, I need a phone, so I might have to go the mall and get a cheap windows phone
<dobey> ahoneybun: ah, well i have plenty of old phones lying around. so when some bug appears that's overly annoying and really gets in my way of using my phone, i can throw my sim in another phone and at least still have actual phone and stuff
<dobey> but sure
<ahoneybun> dobey, I do not have that, all the other phones are verizon as this is my first GSM phone and everyone else has verizon
<dobey> ah
<dobey> well, good luck
<dobey> time for me to go to the pub :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<govinda_> Hello
<govinda_> halo
<govinda_> halo
<govinda_> is it possible to install ubuntu on micromax hd116
<govinda_> is it possible to install ubuntu on micromax hd A116
<govinda_> halo
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Cake Day! :-D
 * ogra_ goes to whip some cream
<sergiusens> ogra_: coffee and cream... yum... shops are still closed here though to get some cream :-P
<ogra_> yeah, you need something to dip the chocolate cake in :)
<JamesTait> Good plan, ogra_.  I'll nip out at lunch. ;)
<ogra_> :)
<nerochiaro> does anyone know where to submit a bug if something is wrong in the infographics in the greeter ?
<popey> nerochiaro: i believe that's part of unity8 now.
<nerochiaro> popey: thanks
<mardy> can please someone confirm whether on latest devel images (I'm on r79) every app can access camera and mic without prompting the user?
<mardy> sil2100: it seems to me that any app can access the camera or the mic, without prompting the user; is it correct, or is it a bug?
<mardy> seb128: do you happen to know? ^
<mardy> mmm... I guess it's bug 1230366
<ubot5> bug 1230366 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "Please provide Ubuntu camera service that integrates with trust-store" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230366
<mardy> dbarth_: I didn't find a bug for the mic, but I guess it's the same
<dbarth_> mardy: ok, i see
<sil2100> mardy: that might need fixing, yeah...
<mhall119> mzanetti: is com.canonical.Unity8 schema only available in vivid?
<mzanetti> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> I tried setting the windows mode, but it says No such schema
<mhall119> ah, ok
 * mhall119 is going to reflash to vivid, so many new goodies there
<mzanetti> let me update the post... you're the second one asking this now
<mhall119> thanks :)
<mzanetti> mhall119: seems it also didn't propagate to the "vivid" channel, works with devel-proposed
<mhall119> ah, not devel promoted
<mzanetti> updated the blog
<dobey> mardy: so are we going to do the thing with the p2p socket and apparmor?
<mardy> dobey: I think so, but don't expect it overnight :-)
<dobey> mardy: sure. not like we can land anything in rtm right now anyway. but getting a fix in vivid to test would be nice :)
<kenvandine> mandel, any luck with the check_hash bug?
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, I have to clean the branch and that will be done as soon as I land a fix for sd formatting
<mandel> kenvandine, can you fwd the bug number?
<kenvandine> mandel, oh, you found the problem?
<kenvandine> mandel, bug 1330770
<ubot5> bug 1330770 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "click packages rely upon tls for integrity and authenticity" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330770
<mandel> kenvandine, thx, will do the mr asap
<kenvandine> bfiller, bug 1385331
<ubot5> bug 1385331 in Canonical System Image "Notification LED stays on when no messages in notification center" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385331
<jgdx> kenvandine, did you see bug 1415023? Seems like an sdk issue to me?
<ubot5> bug 1415023 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "sim unlock/lock confirmation button dismisses keybaord but doesn't confirm till pressed again" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415023
<kenvandine> jgdx, that does sound like an sdk bug
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm going to confirm that
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  how is that sdk bug?
<kenvandine> bzoltan, i doubt we're doing anything to cause it, and our code hasn't changed
<jgdx> bzoltan, seems to be reproducible only in Dialogs /cc kenvandine
<xerf_> hello
<xerf_> i'm sure you get this a lot but how is the current state of Ubuntu on touch devices (say the nexus 7 or 10)?
<jgdx> !devices | xerf_
<ubot5> xerf_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kenvandine> jgdx, bzoltan: i'll create a simple test case to verify
<nhaines> xerf_: it's usable but rough.  All focus right now is on the phone, although the tablet interface is usable.
<jgdx> kenvandine, I added some code to that bug that I used to verify it with
<xerf_> nhaines: ah ok, i was curious...I'd love to have it on my phone.  I've got a kindle first gen which I see I can get an installer for so I might check it out
<xerf_> and rock out with my 512mb ram
<kenvandine> jgdx, great!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, jgdx might not be the toolkit, its whatever is handling focus, could be the shell?
<nhaines> xerf_: On the phone it's pretty nice.  Needs more apps, but it's not out yet.  And with the scopes it's clear to see why someone would want to use it all the time.  :)
<nhaines> A lot of the ports are really out of date.  If the apps background is purple, that's a sign that you're 2 years out of date.  :)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, why would it be different in a Dialog, though
<xerf_> nhaines: that's cool @ background.  I've got an HTC One right now which is supported but looks to be quite buggy right now :(
<pmcgowan> jgdx, its a different window? dont know
<pmcgowan> Saviq, ^^?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, jgdx, only a different window if it's a trusted prompt, a simple UITK Dialog is the same window
<nhaines> xerf_: hopefully when the retail units hit Europe in three weeks, that'll spur more porting excitement.
<Saviq> so any focus handling happens within a single QML scene
<pmcgowan> ok
<xerf_> nhaines: that'd be nice.  It'd be nice to have a solid third option.
<sturmflut-work> Wellark_, pete-woods: As promised to Wellark_ last week I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/connectivity-api/+bug/1415098 against connectivity-api . I'm working on two other proposals, exposing information about Bluetooth and Mobile networks, could you please have a look at the current bug and tell me if I should file the others the same way?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415098 in connectivity-api "Extend the connectivity-api for WiFi scanning" [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> sturmflut-work: the request sounds pretty reasonable to me
<sturmflut-work> pete-woods: It should be a good start. The other two proposals are basically the same, but for Bluetooth and Mobile networks. Bluetooth scanning should not be an issue. Mobile networks are a different thing, I don't know how much information the Baseband is willing to reveal, but if it is enough, it could open the door for some very interesting applications.
<Masternoob> hello, can someone explain to my why there is no promotion für the bq phone anywhere although it will be released next month? Will they start making promotion after it launched? This is so strange...
<dobey> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bq+ubuntu+phone
<dobey> not sure what kind of other promotion you're looking for, but there are plenty of things in there
<Masternoob> yeah there was the initial "we will release a phone", but since then it has gotten pretty silent, there isn't evenen anything on the bq homepage
<dobey> the initial "there will be a phone" was a year ago
<dobey> there has been a lot since then
<Masternoob> yeah i know there was talk but its so strange that the phone will come out in ~4-5 weeks and the homepage ob the manufacturer doesn't mention it anywhere
<dobey> why? new iphones or google phones don't show up on their respective sites until they actually come out, either.
<Masternoob> yeah i guess your right...i think i am just inpatient i hobe the announce a release date soon :)
<Letozaf_> hi, I have inserted too many APN's in my Nexus 4 settings trying to fix a wrong one, is there a way to cancel them, I cannot find a way to cancel APN's inserted in carrier settings
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, using command line tools?
<pmcgowan> thats how you added them?
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, no I added them from System settings
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, it should only configure one custom apn at a time
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, yeah but by mistake I inserted a wrong one and could not delete it :(
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, if needed I can  delete them using command line if you tell me how to
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, you can re-edit the custom one or select one of the ones in the original list
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, there is a way to delete the file and have it reinitialize
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, that would be great, I meat to initialize the file
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, let me remember where it is or find someone who knows
<pmcgowan> awe_, you about?
<awe_> yea, whatsup?
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, thanks a lot
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, /usr/share/scripts/ofono/remove-contexts
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, thanks
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, see the other contexts related scripts there
<pmcgowan> np
<awe_> pmcgowan, I can't offer much additional help besides what you've said.  If you the Inet and MMS APNs can't be fixed from system settings, and they were added that way, then we have a bug in system settings
<Letozaf_> awe_, yes I was unable to delete a wrong APN inserted
<awe_> as I was over-ruled over inclusion of a delete function, the only way to clean them up is manually by rm -rf /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>/gprs and then restarting
<awe_> Letozaf_, by editing the gprs file, or via system-settings?
<Letozaf_> awafaa, via system settings
<awe_> so it's working now?
<Letozaf_> awe_, I am rebooting ...
<Letozaf_> awe_, :( the APN's are still there
<Letozaf_> awe_, the device is in developer mode
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, you deleted the file and rebooted? it will reinitialize the original set
<pmcgowan> but not the one you added
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, oh, so it's not what I need
<awe_> the best way to unwind at this point is
<awe_> 1) stop ofono
<awe_> 2) backup the existing gprs file from /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>/
<awe_> remove the gprs file, or edit it, and remove the offending apns
<awe_> 3) reboot
<Letozaf_> awe_, let me try
<awe_> k
<Letozaf_> awe_, it worked thanks a lot :-D
<awe_> Letozaf_, great!
<Letozaf_> awe_, do you think I need to report a bug on this ?
<awe_> Letozaf_, if you can reproduce it and report the actual steps, that'd be super helpful
<awe_> I would report it against ubuntu-system-settings
<Letozaf_> awe_, ok thanks
<awe_> Letozaf_, and ping me with the bug #/URL when you do so, and I'll follow-up on it
<Letozaf_> awe_, ok I will
<awe_> great, thanks!
<Letozaf_> awe_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1415215
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415215 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Once added a custom internet APN cannot be removed" [Undecided,New]
<awe_> Letozaf_, so...by design, you're not supposed to be able to remove it.  Did you try to fix the attributes using system-settings and that failed?  If so, that's the real bug...
 * awe_ not that I agree with the design
<Letozaf_> awe_, you cannot edit the APN entry, you can only select it
<Letozaf_> awe_, do you want me to change the bug description ?
<awe_> could you please?  AFAIK, you're supposed to be able to edit it...
<awe_> or at least add additional info to the description
<Letozaf_> awe_, ok I will fix it
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, you can edit the custom one but  not the default ones
<pmcgowan> yeah we realize the UI is not perfect
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, awe_ I am unable to edit both
<pmcgowan> hmm let me see
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, awe_ I can only select the APN items, but not edit or delete them
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, what hapens when you selected "Custom Internet APN..."
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, I am presented with three fields to fill in for a custom APN
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, ok
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, when cliking Activate, I go back to the APN page
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, but from the APN page I cannot edit or remove the added APN
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, so if I make a mistake I cannot fix it
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, you can select the same button again
<pmcgowan> ?
<pmcgowan> oh my
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, the "Custom internet APN" one ?
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, yes, it brings you back and you can edit the fields again
<pmcgowan> but if its a bad apn it should fail activation as well
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, no, I am presented with a new empty one
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, I see so thats the thing we need to reproduce if you have more info
<pmcgowan> here I can edit it repeatedly
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, ok, I tried, so if I enter rubbis it does not acitvate it
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, so probaly I thought it was wrong and I actually activated a valid APN, but anyway I am unable to edit ti
<Letozaf_> it
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, or delete it
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, is that ok ?
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, right so delete is not supported for better or worse, but you should always be able to edit the custom settings
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, every time I click on "Custom internet APN" I insert a new one even if it's the same as the previous one
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, do you see new entries in the list?
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, yes, right now I have like 10
<pmcgowan> wow on the settigns page? can you add a screenshot to the bug
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, I kept on trying, and I kept on inserting the same APN
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, sure I will
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, also please look in about and put your device info/build numbers in there
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, OS build number 79
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, thats a nexus 4 right, you mean 179?
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, yes it's a nexus4 but I am running developer proposed
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_,oh from vivd ok
<pmcgowan> that screenshot is bizarre
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, if you look at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1415215 I put a screenshot
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415215 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Once added a custom internet APN cannot be edited" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> yep can check it from here
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, of the build and APN page
<pmcgowan> Letozaf_, yep thats all we need now thanks
<Letozaf_> pmcgowan, yw
<ThatEpicTragedy> So, does anyone know what happened to ubuntu touch being available from OEM last year? was looking forward to being able to get one without having to find a phone that is supported and flash it
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-28
<kgunn> so anyone else on vivid image #79 finding wifi is hosed ?
<kgunn> nexus4
<commander_> hello everyone
<commander_> i need help
<commander_> my app is showing a message on  runtime that QNetworkRequest::setHeader() to fix this problem ,,,,my app is written in qml and contain a webview
<commander_> my app is showing a message on  runtime that QNetworkRequest::setHeader() to fix this problem ,,,,my app is written in qml and contain a webview
<commander_> hi jaywink
<jaywink> hi
<commander_>  my app is showing a message on  runtime that QNetworkRequest::setHeader() to fix this problem ,,,,my app is written in qml and contain a webview
<commander_> how to fix this anyidea ?
<commander_> how to set request header ?
<jaywink> sorry cannot help :)
<commander_> jaywink, its okay
<commander_> silence showing the progress of ubuntu-touch lol :D
<nhaines> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nhaines> commander_: none of the main developers start working for another 70 minutes.
<commander_> hmm:/
<dholbach> good morning
<uhhimhere> https://www.scribd.com/doc/253959029/GT-S7390-2-Service-Manual ; those variable names are they the kernel/module drivers?
<commander_> my app is showing a message on  runtime that QNetworkRequest::setHeader() to fix this problem ,,,,my app is written in qml and contain a webview
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Data Protection Day! :-D
<Volpsi> Hi
<Volpsi>  it`s possible to install the ubuntu OS in my smartphone?
<seb128> mpt, hey, I've a question about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#error-text
<mpt> Yes?
<seb128> "If the “Current…” field (where present) has an incorrect value, it should then acquire the standard error style (bug 1222787), the error text should appear as a caption"
<ubot5> bug 1222787 in Ubuntu UX "[SDK] No standard error appearance for text fields and other controls" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222787
<seb128> mpt, should that happen "real time"?
<seb128> like if my password is "1234" and I start typing "1", should it turn red?
<seb128> same for choose/confirm?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> ignore that
<seb128> "When you choose the main action: "
<seb128> mpt, do you know if there is a description of what the "error style" is, since that's not implemented in the toolkit
<mpt> seb128, I gave some suggestions in the bug report: e.g. maroon text, and a subtle sound effect played when it is displayed
<mpt> seb128, and yes, “When you choose the main action” means not before :-) (That’s a common mistake on Web sites asking for passwords etc)
<seb128> mpt, "Whenever a “Confirm new…” field does contain exactly the same number of characters as the “Choose new…” field, but the values do not match, the main action button should still be insensitive"
<mpt> oh poop
<seb128> mpt, how can you end up in the "Otherwise, if the “Choose…” and “Confirm…” fields (where present) do not match" validation case?
<mpt> right
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> seb128, is there a minimum length for passphrases?
<mpt> oh yes there is, bug 1412523
<ubot5> bug 1412523 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "In "Switch to passcode", "Set" is available when passcode or passphrase not supplied" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412523
<seb128> mpt, yeah, I'm unsure what are the criterious, but you can't enter an empty or trivial password
<mpt> So maybe the correct principle is “Show an error at the earliest possible non-annoying moment”
<mpt> When two “Choose new…” fields are different lengths, that doesn’t count as non-annoying, because maybe you just haven’t finished typing yet
<mpt> Therefore we need to wait until you try to choose the action before showing you the error, therefore in that case the button should be sensitive
<mpt> seb128, spec updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=56&rev1=55>
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> mpt, I'm unsure to understand the logic in that dialog, in some error cases the user is stopped to hit the confirmation button (e.g current pincode != 4 digits) and in some not (e.g different length between new passwd/confirmation)
<seb128> what's the difference between those cases?
<mpt> seb128, so like I said, it’s about showing the error at the earliest possible non-annoying moment
<seb128> mpt, is blocking the button considered as an "error"?
<mpt> When a pincode/PIN field has the wrong number of digits, you can see that for yourself, so we don’t need to let you hit the button before telling you. We can keep the button insensitive until you fix it.
<seb128> if you know that PIN has to be 4 digits
<mpt> But when two passphrase fields don’t match, that might be hard to see. They might both be wider than the field, for example. But we also shouldn’t tell you until we’re sure that you’ve finished typing, because that would be annoying. And the only way we can be sure that you’ve finished typing is when you hit the button. That’s why the button needs to be sensitive in that case.
<mpt> Does that make sense?
<seb128> hum
<mpt> Sorry, by “don’t match” I meant “don’t have the same length”
<seb128> yeah, that case makes sense
<mpt> In the case where they have the same length, BUT don’t match, then you probably think you’ve finished, so we jump in and tell you before you even get to tap the button
<mpt> Oh, that means step 3 is wrong, doesn’t it?
<mpt> the main action button is still insensitive, so you can’t have tapped it
<mpt> Oh, no, it’s right. Step 3 covers the case where they don’t match and are even different lengths.
<mpt> It still could be clearer, though
<seb128> sorry, taking a bit of time to think about it :-)
<seb128> yeah, makes sense (I think ;-)
<mpt> seb128, it should be clearer now. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=57&rev1=55>
<mpt> Hmm, one more mistake
<mpt> Fixed. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=58&rev1=57>
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> mpt, so the only cases where the main action button should be insensitive is when the input format doesn't match the one from the entry (e.g passcode != 4 digits, passphrase with no char, SIM ![4-8])?
<jgdx> seb128, wanna take a look at [1]? Addressed the divider issue as well as implementing ded_nick's switch logic. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-other-vibrations/+merge/240261
<jgdx> (also the schema dep bump)
<seb128> jgdx, hey, sure can
<jgdx> seb128, thanks
<boiko> rsalveti: hi, we have a change in telepathy-qt5 we need to land, would you by chance have time for it?
<boiko> rsalveti: here is the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ubuntu/vivid/telepathy-qt5/emit_selfHandleChanged/+merge/243435
<rsalveti> boiko: sure, will get to it in a few
<boiko> rsalveti: thanks a lot!
<seb128> boiko, rsalveti, before that lands could somebody address my question on the mp about why is that not upstreamed?
<boiko> seb128: ah yes, I think salem_  forgot to mention: most of the service-side implementation is not upstream yet, we are trying to allocate some time for it, but that didn't happened yet
<boiko> seb128: we will upstream it at some point, but we need time to write tests,and make the changes fully compliant with the upstream process
<seb128> boiko, could also somebody reply to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-December/038566.html ?
<boiko> seb128: yep, let me do that
<seb128> boiko, thanks
<rsalveti> boiko: this change looks fine, but it would indeed be nice to rebase the patches on top of 0.9.5
<rsalveti> so we can have a more recent package in vivid
<rsalveti> and of course, try to get them upstream
<boiko> rsalveti: yep, upstreaming will take a bit more time, but I am talking to bfiller to check if we can allocate some time for that
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> kgunn: what is the wifi issue you're having with vivid?
<rsalveti> I know we landed a new networkmanager in there
<rsalveti> oh, but that one is still in proposed
<kgunn> rsalveti: it just refused to show any network on the first boot, reboot seemed to fix it
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<tsdgeos> boiko: is this ever going to land https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/AllIsNotAll ?
<lee_> if i install vivid on nexus4 which file should i download
<lee_> anyone knows
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash will download what it needs and install it for you
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<mterry> kenvandine, you were seeing a bug with the password change dialog?
<mterry> kenvandine, a failure to change password?
<kenvandine> mterry, are you talking about my comments on your MP?
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah
<kenvandine> i think that wasn't really a failure... just not what i expected
<kenvandine> i put in the wrong current pass
<kenvandine> and the new pass i entered was actually the current pass
<kenvandine> i expected it to tell me the passwd was wrong
<seb128> mpt, I guess the error codes shouldn't include
<kenvandine> but it just appeared to succeed
<seb128> ups
<kenvandine> mterry, in reality it didn't need to... because it was a noop
<seb128> mpt, I guess the error msgs shouldn't include "Try again" in the case where the password mismatch is detected before hitting the action button?
<mterry> kenvandine, ok I saw that comment, but I thought I saw a later comment that suggested it was a real thing.  Glad it's not  :)
<kenvandine> nope :)
<kenvandine> i just verified i saw the same thing without your branch
<kenvandine> and it's really not a bug...
<seb128> it is a bug
<kenvandine> mterry, i'll backport it to rtm
<mterry> kenvandine, my branch?
<seb128> if your pwd is wrong it should tell you
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, but you aren't actually changing it
<seb128> still
<mterry> seb128, I tend to agree it's not great
<kenvandine> it's not great
<mterry> seb128, i.e. a bug, but not a high priority
<mpt> seb128, I think that’s ok, since usually you won’t be able to tell exactly which character(s) was wrong, so you’ll have to start from scratch
<kenvandine> it wasn't a regression
<seb128> mpt, ok, good, that makes the code easier ;-)
<kenvandine> and functions properly :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> ie it won't get you to a point you can't login :)
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm actually curious how that happened, since I thought we tried to change the password mode before we change the password itself.  I'll look at it
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm not 100% sure that's how i reproduced it
<kenvandine> i only reproduced it a couple times
<kenvandine> and later i realized i was only using 2 passcodes
<kenvandine> so i *think* that's why
<kenvandine> that was after i had reverted to what was in vivid
<kenvandine> and i did reproduce it that way in without your branch, and waiting long enough for the credential to have expired
<boiko> tsdgeos: on vivid silo 15, testing it now
<tsdgeos> boiko: \o/
<kenvandine> seb128,  you have a merge conflict in your branch
<kenvandine> dbarth_, please submit a MP for your trust-store check fix to trunk as well
<kenvandine> dbarth_, i don't want to risk it landing in rtm without trunk, because we'll be syncing soon
<dbarth_> kenvandine: that line change can be dropped i think; it was not the root cause
<kenvandine> dbarth_, oh... can you delete your MP then?
<dbarth_> kenvandine: mardy fixed the model side of things which is now in silo 021 (rtm)
<dbarth_> and mardy's fix already landed on trunk
<dbarth_> kenvandine: yes, will do
<kenvandine> dbarth_, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, np
<seb128> kenvandine, resolved and pushed again over it
<kenvandine> seb128, do you recall a problem with QtSystemInfo.BatteryInfo not getting property changes?
<kenvandine> googling uncovered an irc conversation with gatox asking you about problems with BatteryInfo
<kenvandine> but i didn't see any real answers as to the problem
<mterry> kenvandine, hrm, I can't reproduce using "change passcode" so maybe it's a trickier thing than we think
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah, i got it twice out of over a dozen attempts
<mterry> kenvandine, :-/
<kenvandine> mterry, so i guess my assumption wasn't correct?
<kenvandine> that was a hunch :)
<kenvandine> mterry, also... there was nothing interesting logged when it happened
<kenvandine> i was watching the log
<mterry> hmph
<seb128> kenvandine, that rings a bell, I don't think we ever debugged it though
<seb128> kenvandine, I suggested that he uses the upower backend we have from battery iirc
<kenvandine> i debugged it yesterday... without system-settings
<kenvandine> it's definately not getting property changes :/
<kenvandine> so i think i need to rewrite the bit to get currentChargingState
<kenvandine> drop BatteryInfo
<seb128> kenvandine, better would be to fix the bindings so they work, no?
<kenvandine> our snapshot of qtsystems is from 2013
<kenvandine> and has seem tons of changes since
<kenvandine> including API breaks
<kenvandine> so updating that would be risky
<kenvandine> there was big changes to BatteryInfo, completely refactored
<kenvandine> i'd much rather use qtsystems
<seb128> we are using qtsystems no?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> in the battery panel just to get the state of current charging
<kenvandine> i suspect latest from git might work
<seb128> we should update in vivid
<seb128> we don't have so many rdepends, do we?
<kenvandine> at least they have lots of commits to the battery stuff, and upower backend
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> i wonder if mirv has looked at updating it
<sturmflut-work> pete-woods, Wellark_: Will the connectivity-api also be responsible for Bluetooth? Since Qt Bluetooth doesn't seem to be part of the Touch images
<kenvandine> mandel, don't forget to push that check-hash fix
<pete-woods> sturmflut-work: that would make sense to me. at any rate you could still log bugs against the connectivity API
<jgdx> seb128, that othervibrate u-s-s branch you just reviewed will fail due to the gsettings package being non-existent. How do I solve that? Will we need to land gsettings first?
<seb128> jgdx, need to put them together in a silo
<jgdx> seb128, right
<kenvandine> jgdx, shall we setup a silo?
<jgdx> zsombi, ^ ?
<jgdx> zsombi, ready to roll?
<zsombi> jgdx: there is an other UITK silo ongoing, I'd wait that first, maybe we will have some conflicts which then I shoudl fix
<zsombi> jgdx: that one is more important than this (wk05 deadline)
<jgdx> ack
<jgdx> kenvandine, let's wait for that
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, if you get a chance, the sim unlock is ready for review
<kenvandine> seb128, so i wonder if this qtsystems breakage really happened because of the upower transition?  maybe that's why we're not getting property changes
<kenvandine> i should look at just fixing our snapshot of qtsystems first
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool, CI build debs yet?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah
<kenvandine> jgdx, no... the debs are from yesterday
<kenvandine> latest run failed to build them
<jgdx> kenvandine, nothing's change except the test
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you add steps to test this?
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, and this is probably a good example of where we should have a qmltest
<kenvandine> but i could see the need for AP test as part of a user story, which of course we aren't really following yet
<mandel> kenvandine, I wont. sorry, I was feeling a bit under the weather and I started later today
<jgdx> kenvandine, yea
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-lp1205294/+merge/246727 is ready to go into a silo
<jgdx> do you want me to take it there? Do you have anything else lined up?
<kenvandine> jgdx, isn't the rtm landing gates closed?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey Riccardo, I remember you started playing with settings in the browser back in Washington, is this something you still want to implement?
<jgdx> kenvandine, right
<kenvandine> jgdx, you can go ahead and setup a silo, just can't land it
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, hey :-) Actually yes, I want to try it as soon as I have some spare time, but I appreciate it's something you need - so if you need it soon, go ahead :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, it’s not super urgent right now, but it’s something that we’d like to start integrating in the near future, so if you’re planning on continuing your work on it, great!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, tbh, I need to start from scratch, so it depends what you mean with "near future". I can starting work on it during this weekend, but you know I don't know C++ very well, so I need time (and probably suggestions by you). I totally understand if you prefer bootstrap it by yourself. Then, I always can integrate new settings options :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, no worries (and no rush), I’m busy with many other tasks atm, so when I get to it I’ll let you know and we’ll sync up
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok, maybe we can talk during this Friday hangout :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, sounds good to me
<seb128> kenvandine, re. upower, likely
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... so i think i need to figure out how to test this on the desktop to make it easier to fix BatteryInfo
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> maybe i can use dbusmock to trick it into charging/discharging
<kenvandine> seb128, oh!  i just tried on my laptop... it does work there
<kenvandine> wtf
<kenvandine> i assume it's still getting that from upower
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, hmmm?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, on the device we aren't getting any property changes in QtSystemInfo.BatteryInfo
<kenvandine> but on my laptop i am
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is that on vivid?
<kenvandine> no, utopic
<kenvandine> good point :)
<kenvandine> so maybe that proves it is upower 0.99
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is this hapening in rtm? whats the symptom?
<kenvandine> the charging state isn't getting updated in the battery panel
<kenvandine> yeah, rtm and vivid
<kenvandine> i've ruled out anything in settings code
<pmcgowan> oh that one
<kenvandine> i have a simple qml example
<kenvandine> yeah
<pmcgowan> ok
<kenvandine> our snapshot of qtsystems is from 2013
<kenvandine> and it's seen lots of changes since then, so i suspect it doesn't handle upower 0.99
<pmcgowan> I see
<kenvandine> i guess i need to update upower on my laptop to better work on this
<kenvandine> or just upgrade to vivid
<kenvandine> can't imaging having to keep rebuilding for armhf :)
<kenvandine> seb128, are you running vivid?
<kenvandine> on your laptop
<kenvandine> seb128, if so... please try lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/qml-battery
<kenvandine> and test to see if the charging state changes when you unplug
<seb128> kenvandine, no it doesn'yt
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, thanks for confirming
<seb128> yw!
 * kenvandine updates to vivid to start hacking
<kenvandine> jgdx, don't forget to add steps to test your unlock branch
<squaresurf> Hi all, I've installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 and have really been enjoying it! I have been experiencing a few bugs. Where is the bug database? So I can report/check if they're already known.
<kenvandine> squaresurf, launchpad.net for bug reports
<kenvandine> but best to figure out what component to file bugs against
<squaresurf> Thank you.
<squaresurf> I'll search through there.
<squaresurf> Are there any resources for starting development on the ubuntu touch core? I've found docs on building apps, but I would love to see if I could fix some bugs. I also like the ability to do general hacking on my phone ;)
<ZacharyIgielman> squaresurf: this should get you started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<squaresurf> I was disconnected. I'm sorry if someone already answered my question, but here it is again.
<squaresurf> Are there any resources for starting development on the ubuntu touch core? I've found docs on building apps, but I would love to see if I could fix some bugs. I also like the ability to do general hacking on my phone ;)
<ZacharyIgielman> squaresurf: this should get you started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<squaresurf> Thank you.
<squaresurf> What component would the lock screen be in?
<ZacharyIgielman> The lock screen is not one of the core apps!
<ZacharyIgielman> You're welcome ;-)
<squaresurf> I figured it wouldn't be. Where would that code be? Is all of ubuntu touch open source?
<pmcgowan> squaresurf, yes all open source, you can get the debian source packages or find the code on launchpad
<squaresurf> Good news. Just curious what project the lock screen would be under on launchpad.
<pmcgowan> squaresurf, I believe unity8
<squaresurf> Thank you. I'll look there.
<ZacharyIgielman> Possibly this: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/unlock_screen
<squaresurf> I'll look at that as well. Thank you all for your help.
<squaresurf> I think I have what I need to start hacking :)
<pmcgowan> squaresurf, for example http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/unity8/vivid/files/head:/qml/Greeter/
<pmcgowan> and probably other stuff under src
<squaresurf> I see. Starting to all make sense.
<jgdx> kenvandine, think I added it one sec after we talked about it :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings#SIM_Unlock_.28Single_SIM.29
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... i was looking for it in the MP :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx!
<jgdx> kenvandine, ah, sorry
<kenvandine> jgdx, and this uses a private API, can we trust that API won't change on us?
<dobey> ah, changing private APIs
<jgdx> kenvandine, if it does, I'll go to finland myself
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> the label "private" there tends to make people think they can change it with little impact
<jgdx> then u-s-s and dialer-app, in the very least, will fail
<jgdx> probably messaging-app as well at some point
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah
<jgdx> kenvandine, that one test failure will have an MP by tomorrow. test_change_background somehow started failing due to backgrounds being sorted differently
<jgdx> I'm going to make that more robust
 * ryukafalz wishes the messaging app were a generic Telepathy client
<om26er> mterry, check your email, I sent you the video
<mterry> om26er, oh thanks!  I'm working on this now...  Have a potential maybe hunch, but still having hard time reproducing, video might hel
<mterry> p
<aquarius> is there any CLI app on an Ubuntu phone that will let me connect to a serial port? that is: like screen or minicom can, but neither of those are installed...
<dobey> aquarius: cat? :)
<dobey> aquarius: or echo maybe
<aquarius> I tried that
<aquarius> something weird is going on
<dobey> what serial port are you trying to connect to?
<dobey> or what are you even trying to do at all? :)
<aquarius> a bluetooth one. :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> how did you create a bluetooth serial connection on ubuntu on a phone? :)
<aquarius> because I am l33t, that's how ;)
<aquarius> it's actually very nearly working
<dobey> except it won't work when your app is confined?
<aquarius> this isn't actually to be an Ubuntu app
<aquarius> I have a bluetooth serial console running on my raspberry pi
<aquarius> and I need to connect to it to confirm that it's working
<dobey> oh
<dobey> is your laptop broke? :P
<aquarius> and I only have two bluetooth-capable devices -- the N4 running Ubuntu, and the iPhone. And the iPhone is weird about bluetooth and doesn't let apps use it, unless it's Magic Blessed Apple Bluetooth.
<aquarius> huh. laptop.
<aquarius> did not think of the laptop. :)
<dobey> lol
<aquarius> my desktop doesn't have bluetooth :)
<aquarius> because I basically did not care :)
<dobey> pretty sure your laptop does
<aquarius> it does
<aquarius> that's in the other room though!
<aquarius> ok, my path is clear :P
<dobey> i want to write some apps that require bluetooth serial connections, but i haven't really even tried yet because the story for bluetooth connections in apps is not anywhere near where it needs to be yet :-/
<aquarius> nope
<aquarius> rfcomm etc works
<aquarius> so it's all doable
<aquarius> but not under confinement.
<aquarius> well... I *assume* you get confined away from this stuff
<dobey> well i have some code i wrote like 8 years ago that might be helpful for me
<dobey> if i can find it and write a test confined app based on it, it will at least tell me if i can cheat or not
<dobey> but even then, the whole lack of background processing is going to be a pain there
<adrian47> Hello, where can I find changes that appeared in ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.81_armhf.deb (0.80 -> 0.81)
<ibuntu> awe_, are you around? that radio fw thing happened again and I can't connect to my network. Any chance there is a way to fix this without reflashing back to android and reinstalling ubuntu touch?
<awe_> ibuntu, mako?
<awe_> rtm or devel-proposed?
<ibuntu> awe_ i think so, let me double check, its a nexus 4
<awe_> that's mako
<ibuntu> rtm
<awe_> unfortunately I have to leave in a few minutes to pickup a friend...
<ibuntu> no worries, when is a good time to check back in with you?
<awe_> I'll be back on later this evening ( probably _2h or so from now )...  honestly though there may not be a quick turnaround on this, as it may require some debugging.
<awe_> also we have a network/telephony meeting in the morning, so if you file a bug, it's something we can put on the agenda if I'm not able to help you later on this evening
<ibuntu> awe_, thanks, I will talk to you about it then. if I can help improve the OS I would be happy to do some work debugging or whatever I can do to help
<awe_> well.. unfortunately I think this is more of a device-specific problem vs. an OS problem
<awe_> but we'll still look into it
<ibuntu> awe_, thanks I will check back in with you in 2-3 hours
<awe_> ibuntu, sounds good, I'll keep an eye out for you as well
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> mpt, hey, new day, new question for you :-) Still in the same security panel dialog, if you have mismatched password/confirmation, having different lengths, you validate and get the try again error... should that be cleared off when you start typing or stay?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Curmudgeons Day! :-D
<Naveen> hi
<popey> hello
<Naveen> any one installed ubuntu-touch on android mobile
<jgdx> Naveen, yes, thrice!
<Naveen> can i install on asus zenfone 4
<jgdx> !devices | Naveen
<ubot5> Naveen: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jgdx> Seems like the answer is no
<Naveen> my asus zenfone is not listed in the portal
<jgdx> seb128, hey, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-background-test/+merge/247955 ?
<jgdx> small test fix
<seb128> jgdx, thanks, looks fine, approved
<jgdx> seb128, danke schön
<seb128> bitte schön!
<jgdx> seb128, re: bug 1413996, you don't have a SIM allowing registration on multiple networks/carriers, right? :)
<ubot5> bug 1413996 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[cellular] Cannot change to certain carriers" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413996
<jgdx> … beyond ofono-phonesim
<ybon> humm, I took like 20 pictures of a bird that was just near my window, and when I go to the gallery app I see only one :(
<uhhimhere> i know that the generic answer to this question is no but due to the similarities in hardware I still have to ask:can I use the rom for gt-s7390 on the GT-S7580? theyre both almost identical(BCM21664 & kyle boards) except one has less ram and the other is dual core. I just want to try it out because I think the 7930 uses DTS(its board file is only 400 lines as opposed to 4k+ in 7580)
<ybon> And if I go to the "photo roll" in the camera app, I see only black squares
<ybon> I remember changing the quality setting of the picture at some point, so it may be a related bug
<jgdx> ybon, hey, have you reported a bug? And what's the output of $ system-image-cli -i
<ybon> not reported any bug atm, let me try the command
<jgdx> ybon, or, what image is this? vivid/rtm?
<jgdx> and what phone
<ybon> jgdx: rtm, on Nexus 4
<ybon> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936186/
<jgdx> ybon, maybe you could do $ ubuntu-bug camera-app
<jgdx> also check that the disk ain't full
<jgdx> there's no warning AFAIK in RTM at the moment
<jgdx> nerochiaro, ^
<ybon> seems to be space on /home http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936255/
<jgdx> right
<seb128> jgdx, no I don't, sorry
<ybon> I see more files in Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/ let me download them and look for them from desktop ubuntu
<nerochiaro> ybon: jgdx: disk full warnings have been added recently, should be in the image now
<nerochiaro> ybon: do the pictures open ok on the desktop ?
<jgdx> nerochiaro, rtm? okay
<nerochiaro> rtm
<jgdx> could be bug 1368063
<ubot5> bug 1368063 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "The photo captured by Camera app show darkness." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368063
<ybon> nerochiaro: nope, they don't
<ybon> are you interested to look at some file?
<ybon> they are 1 byte big
<nerochiaro> ybon: are you using the zoom when taking those pictures ?
<ybon> yes
<ybon> it was a tiny bird :)
<nerochiaro> ybon: ok, there is a bug already reported for nexus 4, when zoom level is above 50% the camera fails in that way, with 1b pictures
<nerochiaro> ybon: it is on the queue, but not an immediate priority
<ybon> nerochiaro: ok, thanks for the info
<fredericc38> hi all
<jgdx> abeato, I've seen 'any' as TechnologyPreference reported by ofono. I though that was unpossible
<fredericc38> Are the last versions usable daily?
<abeato> jgdx, should be
<abeato> jgdx, which phone?
<jgdx> abeato, krillin
<jgdx> abeato, I'll do some proper debugging the next time I see it
<abeato> jgdx, please ping me if you can reproduce it, I'll need full traces on to get it
<abeato> jgdx, can you see that value if you do list-modems now?
<jgdx> abeato, it's a couple of days ago.. in the wild
<jgdx> haven't seen it since
<abeato> jgdx, oh, I see
<adrian47> Hello, where can I find changes that appeared in ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.81_armhf.deb (0.80 -> 0.81)
<jgdx> adrian47, until someone who knows better answers, find the changelog.gz file for the app and use zless to view it. $ dpkg -L ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd | grep changelog
<adrian47> jgdx, thanks
<seb128> mpt, hey, did you see my question this morning? ;-)
<elopio> ping renatu: is there a way to remove a contact from the command line?
<mpt> seb128, sorry, I lost track of it this morning
<mpt> seb128, I think the error should stay up until it stops being true
<mpt> but I’ve just realized yet another mistake I made
<seb128> mpt, does it stop being true as you type or when you try the action button again?
<mpt> seb128, as you type, I think
<mpt> Fixed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=59&rev1=58
<seb128> mpt, ok, so it should be removed when the password/confirmation match, not when you start doing changes to the non matching combo you had?
<seb128> mpt, great, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, got a moment for a real quick/easy review?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1358565_initial_lastFullCharge/+merge/247899
<seb128> kenvandine, just done that :-)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> launchpad email pinged me before IRC :p
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> sticking that in silo 6 too
<seb128> kenvandine, not that I have a preference, but is it better to do the init there rather than in the constructor?
<kenvandine> not really
<kenvandine> i don't think it really matters
<seb128> k, I figured out that I would ask, just in case you had a good reason I could learn :-)
<seb128> I guess matter of style
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> i just didn't want to add a line of code :)
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> in the constructor i'd have to add a line :)
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> but this fixes the randomness we see after wipe :)
<seb128> good
<seb128> sorry about that bug, it's a stupid one
<kenvandine> no worries :)
<nerochiaro_> artmello: your MR for gallery video playback is good to go
<artmello> nerochiaro_: nice, thx
<popey> ybon: You going to FOSDEM?
<ybon> nope :(
<popey> awww
<Stskeeps> popey: you are?
<nerochiaro_> bfiller: do you know what's the status with getting a silo to release camera+external editor ?
<nerochiaro_> bfiller: i don't see in the citrain dashboard
<popey> Stskeeps: yes
<bfiller> nerochiaro_: sorry send me the MR's again. I'll get that sorted today
<nerochiaro_> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/photo-editor/ and https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/photo-editor
<Stskeeps> popey: cool, maybe i'll see you around
<nerochiaro_> bfiller: thansk
<bfiller> nerochiaro_: thanks
<ogra_> *sniff* seems all the awesome people go to FOSDEM this year
<popey> Stskeeps: will keep an eye out for you!¬
 * ogra_ fails *again* this year
<popey> :(
<popey> I haven't been since ~2008
<ogra_> 2007 for me
<renatu> elopio, no
<elopio> renatu: do you think it would be an useful thing to have at some point? and, how could we do it?
<elopio> just to get an idea of the projects involved...
<renatu> elopio, maybe it could be useful for autopilot tests
<kenvandine> grr... this apn editor problem is annoying... after testing that yesterday my phone won't connect to my original context
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you get a chance to poke at that?
<kenvandine> seb128, still around?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> seb128, i just realized something about your sound string tweaks branch
<kenvandine> dialpad tones is in the phone panel too
<kenvandine> mind changing it there too?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> doing, thanks for catching that :-)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry i didn't catch it in the initial review :)
<seb128> no worry!
<odessa> helloo!!
<odessa> :)
<popey> hi
<kenvandine> charles, does indicator-power expose the charging state on dbus?
<kenvandine> seb128, the qtsystems update didn't fix the upower issue :/
<seb128> kenvandine, :-(
<seb128> kenvandine, we should at least report a bug upstream
<kenvandine> i'm not sure where...
<kenvandine> they might track bugs in qt-project for it
<seb128> kenvandine, pushed
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine rebuilds silo
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG/component/19508 I think
<kenvandine> yeah, just filing now
<kenvandine> seb128, https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-44215
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, mind approving my rtm branch too?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-lp1358565_initial_lastFullCharge/+merge/248006
<kenvandine> not that i'm landing it today... but it's the same change
<seb128> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, there is a stack of rtm fixes approved, need some landings :-)
<kenvandine> yeah, some of these are on ww07
<kenvandine> so i'll start landing those when the gates open
<kenvandine> we really have an insane amount of approved fixes :/
<kenvandine> so many bugs fixed in vivid :-D
<kenvandine> seb128, the upstream bug has been assigned and marked important
<kenvandine> mterry, hey... no idea what i did to get to this point... but i again have developer mode and passcode set... and the shell doesn't lock :)
<kenvandine> on my mako this time
<kenvandine> mterry, no biggie for me... but remember we never figured out how this happened last time
<kenvandine> mterry, maybe something during my testing  of your revoke-auth branch
<kenvandine> all that switching around
<charles> kenvandine, sorry I didn't see your ping earlier, are you still looking for i-power information?
<kenvandine> charles, yeah
<kenvandine> just wondering if i can get the charging state over dbus from i-power
<kenvandine> i know you change the icon based on state
<kenvandine> but not sure if you expose that
<charles> kenvandine, not atm, but I wouldn't mind adding a dbus property for it
<kenvandine> charles, it sure would help me :)
<charles> kenvandine, other than the charging/discharging bool, is there anything else you need?
<kenvandine> actually i think a string might be better
<kenvandine> we might not be charging if plugged in and full
<charles> kenvandine, right, good point
<kenvandine> charles, this is for bug 1329702
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1329702 could not be found
<charles> kenvandine, this is for the "Wrong battery charged date information" bug?
<kenvandine> charles, no, i already fixed that
<charles> ah
<charles> ok
<charles> ok, so this would be easier for you as a gaction state so that you can query it same as the auto brightness
<charles> we still ought to migrate those all to dbus properties but that's a bigger picture item than 1329702
<kenvandine> yeah
<charles> kenvandine, since that bug can't affect multiple projects, I'll file a separate ticket for indicator-power and assign it to myself. I'm going to be afk this afternoon but this isn't a hard task; I'll try to have an MP for you tomorrow morning
<kenvandine> charles, you rock!
<kenvandine> then i don't have to hack around this in settings :)
<kenvandine> charles, i appreciate it!
<kenvandine> we already use i-power in the panel, so it would be nice to keep it consistent
<charles> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1416096
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416096 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "expose battery charging state on the bus" [Medium,In progress]
<kenvandine> charles, thanks
<nhaines> Aww, I was just about to congratulate Łukasz.
<AceLan> after installing ubuntu-keyboard and reboot, there is no maliit-server running in background. I've link /usr/share/applications/maliit-server.desktop to /etc/xdg/autostart, but no luck
<AceLan> can anyone give me a hint or tell me how to debug it
<pmcgowan> Elleo, you about?
<Elleo> pmcgowan: yep?
<pmcgowan> Elleo, sorry to bother you - can you advise AceLan
<Elleo> sure, just let me check how we've got it setup to launch on the phone
<Elleo> AceLan: what sort of system are you running this on? something with X11?
<AceLan> Elleo: no, on top of mir
<Elleo> I think on the phone it's just done as an upstart job
<AceLan> Elleo: actually, it's a x86 table
<AceLan> tablet
<Elleo> if you launch maliit-server manually does it start okay? (i.e. it isn't crashing or anything)
<AceLan> Elleo: yes, it runs well, no error message
<Elleo> I suspect the unity8/mir stuff doesn't implement /etc/xdg/autostart so that probably isn't being read
<AceLan> Elleo: I just checked N7 which installed ubuntu touch on it, it doesn't contains /etc/xdg/autostart/maliit-server.desktop, but it auto runs after booting up
<Elleo> yeah, I'm pretty sure it's done via upstart
<Elleo> I'm not massively familiar with upstart though, still poking around the phone to try and see where that's setup
<Elleo> (that side of things was all configured long before I started working on it)
<AceLan> Elleo: I found a file /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/maliit on N7, but not on my tablet, maybe it's related
<Elleo> AceLan: yeah, I was wondering about that; it's part of the maliit-framework package though so it should be installed on the tablet too
<Elleo> but it also sounds rather X11 specific
<Elleo> AceLan: my best guess would be to try adding that and see if it helps, I guess some upstart script might read the XIM stuff anyway
<Elleo> AceLan: are you using the standard maliit-framework package from the repos?
<AceLan> Elleo: yes, it's in maliit-framework, and yes, it's already in my tablet, my fault
<AceLan> Elleo: yes, from vivid repo
<Elleo> ah okay
<Elleo> AceLan: ah, it was in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/maliit-server.conf rather than /etc/
<Elleo> AceLan: I'll pastebin the contents
<Elleo> AceLan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9943493/
<AceLan> Elleo: coo, you are the man
<AceLan> Elleo: it's working now
<Elleo> AceLan: awesome :)
<AceLan> Elleo: thank you very much
<Elleo> AceLan: no problem :)
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<seb128> kenvandine, nice, keep the landings going :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, we have lots to land
<seb128> kenvandine, indeed
<kenvandine> rsalveti, cyphermox: can one of you guys look at landing that agent-rework branch again?
<rsalveti> kenvandine: yup, in my list, had to debug first why it's so bad to pair devices with the current code
<rsalveti> the change looks fine, but can't validate if it indeed fixes anything
<rsalveti> as I can't pair with any of my devices
<rsalveti> works better with krillin + rtm though, wonder if vivid only
<kenvandine> rsalveti, yeah, i have no way of testing it
<cyphermox> rsalveti: it should be the same krillin or vivid
<cyphermox> i mean, rtm or vivid
<cyphermox> bluez is the same, and that's pretty much all that matters
<sander^home> Do anyone know about a sip client for ubuntu phone? I know linphone is one client on android and ubuntu, but not ubuntu-touch.
<sander^home> Its actually an opensource client. What does it take to port an opensource app from android to ubuntu-phone?
<sander^home> What programming langages can I use for ubuntu-phone?
<sander^home> languages*
<sander^home> I guess I can use phonegap:)
<sander^home> Seems like the android linphone app is written in java :-(
<tmpRAOF> sander^home: You can use whatever language you can compile to ARMv7, hard-float. Lots of stuff is written in QML, as that's easy.
<tmpRAOF> sander^home: That's likely, given that Java is the primary Android development platform :). You could theoretically still use it; IIRC the archive JRE runs on arm.
<sander^home> tmpRAOF, is there someone who's described the steps to port an app?
<tmpRAOF> Probably; I've not seen it, though.
<tmpRAOF> Sorry.
<sander^home> Well. You have android spesific bindings in java in android.
<sander^home> is those bindings included in ubuntu?
<tmpRAOF> No
<tmpRAOF> The GUI would ideally want to be QML, hooked up to whatever backend you want.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-30
<sander^home> How come sailfish os have android bindings?
<sander^home> Couldnt ubuntu do the same?
<sander^home> That way we can easily get over all opensource java apps from android into ubuntu.
<tmpRAOF> I didn't know they had android bindings.
<tmpRAOF> But the reason would be: because no-one has written them :)
<tmpRAOF> (Also, because Android bindings get you less and less benefit over time, as things move into Play services, where Google can actually keep them updated)
<sander^home> tmpRAOF, is it possible to run android in dual boot mode with eg. sailfish or cyanogenmod?
<sander^home> or stock android.
<tmpRAOF> Yes; IIRC there's an app in the (Google) store that does exactly that.
<tmpRAOF> Probably requiring root :)
<sander^home> tmpRAOF, sorry. I meant. ubuntu and cyanogenmod at the same time?
<tmpRAOF> Yeah, that's the question I answered :)
<sander^home> what is the app name?
<popey> sander^home: fyi there is already a java app in the store. the bitcoin app uses (and ships) a full JRE inside the click package
<popey> this is why it's the biggest app in the store, last time I checked :)
<jgdx> Wellark_, putting [1] into a silo. Do you know when it'll be top approved? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/lp1411714-14.09/+merge/247407
<silviu> Hi
<silviu> can someone help me with a problem I'm having with Ubuntu touch recording, with mirscreencast
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Fun At Work Day! *8OD
<cwayne> Elleo, ping
<davmor2> cwayne: are you not on a flight
<cwayne> davmor2, tomorrow
<davmor2> cwayne: blame john-mcaleely he said it was today we thought you'd be able to get 14hours of shut eye today ;)
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, can blame me for most things davmor2
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: don't we all ;)
<Elleo> cwayne: pong?
<cwayne> Elleo, how are new keyboard layouts installed?  do we plan to have them as click pkgs?
<Elleo> cwayne: thats the eventual plan, currently they're only available as preinstalled debs though
<cwayne> Elleo, when do we plan to fix that?
<cwayne> at the very least, we'd like to be able to include them in the custom tarball
<Elleo> cwayne: its on the list for this cycle, but not currently high in the schedule (but that might chamge after mondays planning meeting)
<Elleo> cwayne: theres a few things we need to do first like confining maliit and/or simplifying the layout format
<cwayne> Elleo, its something we would definitely want/need for future images
<cwayne> Elleo, yeah, i figured that for clicks
<Elleo> at the moment each layout is QML + a .so plugin, which isnt great
<cwayne> Elleo, clicks would be ideal, but being able to include them in /custom would  be a big step forward already
<Elleo> cwayne: I can probably adapt maliit to search for plugins there, would anything else be needed for that?
<cwayne> Elleo, not that I would know of, but I could check
<Elleo> cwayne: okay cool, if you can get me any details about the /custom process and the prefered location and file it in a bug report I can see abput getting it scheduled before the .click stuff
<cwayne> Elleo, cool, thanks, I'll get some info and get it over to you ASAP
<Elleo> cwayne: thanks
<mandel> pitti, morning! one small question, do you know how I could debug an interaction I have with Udisk. I have an obj path with the FileManager interface and no Mount Points that I want to mount, I call Mount with auth.no_user_interaction=true yet the reply for dbus never reaches me
<mandel> pitti, all this in golang (so,something in the dbus packaged could be wrong)
<mandel> pitti, looking at dbus-monitor the properties changed does send an update with the new mount point => http://paste.ubuntu.com/9954928/
<Wellark_> jgdx: top approved.
<Wellark_> jgdx: do you have vivid silo as well?
<Wellark_> jgdx: if you do, it takes me 10 minutes to get you a corresponding vivid MP
<danguafer> what's the general linux API for touch programming?
<Wellark_> jgdx: vivid counter part: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/lp1411714-15.04/+merge/248104
<jgdx> Wellark_, I was aiming for vivid. Thanks
<jgdx> seb128, hi, the fix in [1] actually fixes the test and as you can see the test failures in the most recent AP run are new. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-background-test/+merge/247955
<jgdx> i.e. the most recent AP run did not fail the test_background tests.
<seb128> jgdx, great
<Wellark_> jgdx: so, be careful not to mix up the MP's :)
<jgdx> Wellark_, right!
<Wellark_> rtm has 14.09 in the name and vivid 15.04 respectly :)
<jgdx> danguafer, in #ubuntu-touch that would be Qt
<jgdx> Wellark_, subtle, I like it
<seb128> Wellark_, cyphermox, bug #1416424 might be for you, could it be due to the new n-m in vivid?
<ubot5> bug 1416424 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wifi list is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416424
<cyphermox> seb128: could be
<davmor2> cyphermox: confirmed here on image84, no wifi in welcome wizard, indicator or uss
<cyphermox> Wellark_: ^
<davmor2> cyphermox, Wellark_: is there any useful info I can get you? before I start rolling back to see where the issue was introduced?
<cyphermox> not especially. file a bug including /var/log/syslog, make sure 'nmcli dev wifi list' shows the list of networks, and it's pretty much good
<davmor2> cyphermox: I assume it is the issue that seb128 just pointed you at so I'll add some logs there for you
<cyphermox> ok
<Wellark_> davmor2: O.o
<Wellark_> cyphermox: any dbus-api changes between NM 0.9.8 and 1.0 ?
<cyphermox> you mean 0.9.10
<cyphermox> I don't know, depends what API you use
<Wellark_> well, if it worked with 0.9.10, then yes
<davmor2> Wellark_, cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1416424  added syslog and output of 'nmcli dev wifi list'
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416424 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wifi list is empty" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> I'm assuming the seg fault bit isn't good :(
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: Looks like parts of the internal flash storage in my BayTrail tablet died :/ I'll see what I can do to revive it or circumvent the problem
<cyphermox> davmor2: nmcli dev wifi list wlan0
<cyphermox> davmor2: the segfault is not great but you get the wifi list, that's what I wanted to know
<davmor2> cyphermox: so I get the there is wifi available empty icon on the device but then nothing.
<Wellark_> cyphermox: did you test i-network and friends before uploading nm 1.0 ?
<Wellark_> I'm flashing now
<cyphermox> of course I did, and as I recall things were working
<Wellark_> had to check
<Wellark_> davmor2: please augment the bug description with full system-image-cli version information
<davmor2> Wellark_: done
<Wellark_> davmor2: thanks
<Wellark_> will test krillin now
<davmor2> Wellark_: anything else you need?
<Wellark_> davmor2: well, you could check if .cache/upstart/indicator-network.log contains anything
<Wellark_> or .log.1.gz
<davmor2> Wellark_: sure give me 5
<Wellark_> davmor2: just slam them in pastebin or something
<Wellark_> thanks!
<davmor2> Wellark_: lets not waste the pastebin it says this twice :) *** Received Terminated. ***
<Wellark_> davmor2: ok, so nothing interesting there
<Wellark_> davmor2: just to double check, mako == n4, right?
<cyphermox> yes
<Wellark_> davmor2: btw, di you do an ordinary flash, or with --wipe or --bootstrap?
<davmor2> Wellark_: I always bootstrap
<davmor2> Wellark_: kills any modified config files so tests are fresh
<Wellark_> davmor2: yep
<Wellark_> davmor2: I'm just wondering.. in the bug report you say "even when the phone has automatically connected to a saved network"
<Wellark_> so was the wifi list OK in the wizard?
<Wellark_> and was it working after the first boot?
<davmor2> Wellark_: Nope there was no wifi listed anywaere
<Wellark_> davmor2: how were you able to have a "saved network" then?
<davmor2> Wellark_: I rebooted the device after first boot + setup and still no wifi
<davmor2> Wellark_: I didn't someone else reported the bug and I assume they ota'd
<davmor2> Wellark_: I can soon test that theory though
<Wellark_> davmor2: oh, right.
<Wellark_> davmor2: that explains
<Wellark_> oh, well.. this is one way to spent the Friday evening..
<Wellark_> cyphermox: is there a doc that explains the D-Bus API changes in NM between 0.9.10 and 1.0 ?
<cyphermox> Wellark_: it's not the first time I'm trying to tell you there is no 1.0, we're not there yet.
<cyphermox> https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/0.9/spec.html
<cyphermox> fwiw, I just flashed my krillin with devel-proposed and things came up #1 from the start.
<Wellark_> cyphermox: so what version did you upload to vivid, and what was the previous version it replaced?
<cyphermox> 0.9.8.8 to 0.9.10
<Wellark_> right.
<Wellark_> so is there a delta doc somewhere on the dbus api changes from 0.9.8.8 to 0.9.10 ?
<Wellark_> I also finished flashing devel-proposed on krillin and everything seems ok
<Wellark_> next, mako
<kenvandine> Wellark_, each time i go to Carrier->APN it I see a new "Internet" named APN in the list, without even opening the editor
<kenvandine> i can back out and go back and the list has one more
<kenvandine> and... it now never activates the provisioned context
<kenvandine> meaning... no mobile data for me
<kenvandine> Wellark_, this is vivid-proposed on mako
<Wellark_> kenvandine: that's the bug we discussed yesterday
<Wellark_> jonas should be on it
<kenvandine> ok... surprised it's adding a new context just going to the page
<Wellark_> basically the values that are stored in apn editor never reach ofono
<kenvandine> not even going to the editor
<kenvandine> or trying to activate one
<kenvandine> this is the page that lists the contexts
<Wellark_> yes.
<Wellark_> it's weird
<kenvandine> and... mobile data doesn't work
<kenvandine> it won't activate the provisioned one
<kenvandine> i can't see how going to the page could make it try to activate a new context
<kenvandine> Wellark_, note also... i removed all the contexts and rebooted
<kenvandine> it still happens
<kenvandine> and... now wifi seems broken... not seeing my network
<kenvandine> the list is from earlier, when i wasn't at home
<Wellark_> kenvandine: yes, as the editor sees an empty context and tries to turn that into a custom context, but as the modifications don't go through
<kenvandine> but the provisioned one isn't empty
<Wellark_> as there is $breakage
<kenvandine> list-contexts shows all the info, looks right
<kenvandine> but it won't activate it
<Wellark_> jgdx: have you had a chance to look at the apn editor problem on vivid?
<kenvandine> Wellark_, this is more than just the apn editor
<kenvandine> if i remove all the contexts and reboot
<kenvandine> never open settings at all
<kenvandine> it won't connect
<jgdx> Wellark_, kenvandine, not yet. It's not targeted for w7 yet, is it?
<jgdx> probably should
<kenvandine> so i don't think this is really a settings issue
<kenvandine> i can get it back to  a state where there is the single provisioned context
<kenvandine> that worked fine until wednesday
<Wellark_> kenvandine: not connecting after you remove everything and reboot would be ofono/nm problem then
<kenvandine> reboot the phone and never open settings
<kenvandine> right
<Wellark_> cyphermox: ^
<kenvandine> and might be the root cause of why the APN editor is doing what it's doing
<Wellark_> kenvandine: I'm pretty sure the APN editor is a separate issue
<kenvandine> Wellark_, also note, earlier this morning the indicator showed the 3g icon... but still no data
<Wellark_> right.
<kenvandine> Wellark_, rebooting fixed the wifi problem
<kenvandine> but it was stuck with a list of access points from where i was this morning
<kenvandine> never rescanned
<Wellark_> kenvandine: mako wifi driver acts weird sometimes
<Wellark_> I've noticed it missing access points that I know are around
<Wellark_> and usually my own
<Wellark_> even if you force an active scan with "sudo iwlist scan"
<Wellark_> they aren't reported by the drived
<Wellark_> driver
<kenvandine> oh my.. jgdx check this out
<kenvandine> jgdx, so after removing all my contexts and rebooting
<kenvandine> i do have working data... and the icon shows 3g
<kenvandine> but the tech pref in settings is set to 2g
<kenvandine> before rebooting it was set to 3g
<kenvandine>         TechnologyPreference = umts
<Arucarn> Hi, I need some help. I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 2013. I saw some images of the tablet version of Ubuntu Touch. How do I put it into this mode.?
<Wellark_> cyphermox: confirmed. no access points shown on mako with devel-proposed, krillin was just fine
<cyphermox> except there is no reason for this to be any different between mako and krillin
<kenvandine> ok... confirmed it does seem to be the APN page that messes things up... mobile data was actually working (with the tech pref weirdness)
<kenvandine> until i navigated into Carrier->APN
<kenvandine> never opened the custom APN editor
<kenvandine> just loading the page added a second internet context
<kenvandine> and i can no longer connect to the internet
<kenvandine> jgdx, so it gets into this situation from that page in settings
<kenvandine> and once that bogus context is created, nothing works :/
<kenvandine> jgdx, i bumped the priority to critical, since this easily gets you into a situation that can't be recovered from.
<kenvandine> not without connecting to it with phablet-shell in developer mode
<kenvandine> hopefully it never affects krillin
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack. I'm on my way out. I'll take a look this weekend.
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, the tech pref thing is weird to
<kenvandine> after removing all the contexts and rebooting
<kenvandine> it always switches back
<kenvandine> maybe that's expected
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you put that bit in the appropriate apn bug too?
<jgdx> thanks!
<kenvandine> yeah
<jgdx> that is interesting
<Wellark_> well, something is different between krillin and mako
<Wellark_> cyphermox: when was the p2p0 added to mako?
<kenvandine> i'm going to flash vivid on my krillin and see
<Wellark_> cyphermox: nm is reporting it as wifi device
<Wellark_> i-network is not handling multiple wifi devices in the system
<cyphermox> Wellark_: wasn't added, it was always there
<Wellark_> cyphermox: reported by NM?
<cyphermox> p2p0 is an AP-mode interface for Wifi-Direct
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> wait, no
<cyphermox> but it shouldn't make a difference
<cyphermox> we'll need it anyway for hotspot
<Wellark_> it does. right now
<Wellark_> as i-network just grabs the first wifi device it gets from NM and ignores the rest
<cyphermox> awe_: as suggested, it's a matter or multiple devices ^
<cyphermox> Wellark_: isn't that a very bad assumption?
<Wellark_> and the one it obviously is grapping on mako is the p2p0 hence no access points visible
<cyphermox> Wellark_: tbh, I'm happy either way, I could disable them again (that patch must have slipped), but it's something we *will* need
<awe_> cyphermox, it's mako only, krilling works fine
<davmor2> Wellark_: I'm flashing 81 so far no networking
<cyphermox> awe_: yes, because krillin needs to be poked via hybris to enable p2p0
<Wellark_> cyphermox: not for a phone release...
<awe_> fresh devel-proposed on both
<cyphermox> Wellark_: yes.
<cyphermox> Wellark_: I mentioned this because we'll need it for wifi hotspot
<cyphermox> Wellark_: now whether it is needed for a release *right now* is a different matter
<awe_> cyphermox, p2p used to be ignored by NM
<cyphermox> awe_: yes
<cyphermox> awe_: see above, it will be needed for hotspot. it's possibly just too early to enable it now.
<Wellark_> sure, understood. but the code in i-network just is not yet capable of handling two wifi interfaces
<cyphermox> maybe it should just be ignored by indicator-network for now
<cyphermox> that would possibly be better because later when you want to enable handling two wifi devices, it will be a centralized change
<awe_> seems like the easiest patch for now, is have i-network ignore p2p device ( just like NM used to do )
<awe_> ;)
<cyphermox> awe_: I can also just have them ignored in NM, but there are further complexities to this that I hadn't thought of initially
<awe_> that said, not all devices may use the same naming scheme, so we probably need a property that exposes the P2P device name that i-network could query
<cyphermox> there isn't a clear way to identify them
<cyphermox> the P2P device can be a separate device but not necessarily
<cyphermox> and the main wifi device can still export having P2P/AP mode capability
<cyphermox> regardless, NM should be able to handle the "p#p#" string because that's used elsewhere too -- for instance, when biosdevname is installed
<Wellark_> cyphermox: what is the NM_802_11_MODE of p2p0 ?
<cyphermox> can you look at it yourself? my mako isn't charged enough to boot yet
<cyphermox> probably very close, but it's not starting just now
<Wellark_> will try
<awe_> cyphermox, I agree that we can use a default pattern, however on devices that are shipped with ubuntu, if the p2p devices don't fit the pattern, we can use a property to override the default pattern
<cyphermox> hmm, what?
<cyphermox> sorry, I'm not following :)
<cyphermox> a property where?
<Wellark_> awe_, cyphermox: could you restore the old behaviour of not exposing p2p0 through NM, please, to quickly restore the wifi functionality on mako
<awe_> Wellark_, doing so kills WiFi hotspot and we're going to need the fix in indicator-network anyways...
<awe_> should be a trivial patch, no?
<cyphermox> awe_: to be fair, we haven't exactly expose hotspot anywhere.
<Wellark_> awe_: wifi hotspot is not released yeẗ́
<awe_> cyphermox, Wellark_, ack
<cyphermox> Wellark_: so as I was saying above, I sure can, but the question was *should we*
<cyphermox> awe_: ^
<cyphermox> I think it would be better if ChickenCutlass or somebody else could take a decision
<Wellark_> well, it's 7pm on a friday night here
<awe_> cyphermox, do you have an existing patch that could be applied to NM? or is it more complicated than that?
<Wellark_> and people are being ota'ed in a broken system
<awe_> this should at minimum warrant an email to the ml
<cyphermox> Wellark_: it's not going to change that they've OTA'd, and that they will need to get online somehow to get a new image, or apt-get upgrade
<awe_> to give people a heads-up now
<cyphermox> awe_: I do have an existing patch for 0.9.8 that should apply just fine.
<davmor2> Wellark_: so image 81 works any thing after that doesn't
<Wellark_> awe_, cyphermox: --^
<awe_> cyphermox, to be clear... if someone had already connected WiFi
<awe_> it *should* automatically connect when WiFi is enabled, indicator-network withstanding...
<awe_> right?
<davmor2> Wellark_: next I'm trying flo manta and you say that krillin works right?
<Wellark_> davmor2: krillin works
<cyphermox> awe_: yes
<awe_> davmor2, I just flashed krillin and yes it works
<cyphermox> awe_: so a fair point, for OTA things will still work
<davmor2> so trying manta and flo then
<awe_> cyphermox, seems like an NM upload is the way to go now
<awe_> it's the quickest fix
<cyphermox> I'm not convinced it's necessary to be *that* quick about it, but whatever
<awe_> that said, we should open a bug against i-network so that we can revert the change
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe: I'm just doing an update now from 81 which was the last working to 84
<cyphermox> davmor2: ok
<awe_> cyphermox, see my comment about ML above.  If we tell people now, it's probably OK to do the upload on Mon
<awe_> davmor2, do you concur?
<cyphermox> awe_: I mean i-n upload, really ;)
<cyphermox> but I'm preparing the patch, checking out what got wrong because I don't think it should have just gone away
<awe_> ok
<davmor2> awe_: lets double check with the upgrade first then I can update the bug, then yes I see no reason it can't land Monday, one thing you guys need to be aware of though is from Monday vivid comes under QA scrutiny so at that point it will be a critical flaw, just a heads up on that :)
<cyphermox> awe_: p2p patch is still there
<cyphermox> it's applied, too
<cyphermox> it's just not doing what it should due to changes in the backend
<cyphermox> davmor2: for vivid?
<cyphermox> aren't we trying to release RTM?
<davmor2> cyphermox: last image was passed today for rtm
<cyphermox> right
<rsalveti> rtm is a thing of the past
<cyphermox> so why is vivid becoming super-critical?
<rsalveti> :-)
<awe_> cyphermox, so with the patch applied, technically I shouldn't see it exposed when I run 'nmcli d', right?
<awe_> cause I do...
<cyphermox> awe_: right
<rsalveti> because we're trying to stabilize vivid now
<davmor2> cyphermox: because it is the next target
<cyphermox> awe_: the patch needs to be different, that's all
<awe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9959774/
<cyphermox> rsalveti: oh, I see, stabilizing vivid to branch again, kind of
<awe_> mako ( 'nmcli d' )
<cyphermox> yes yes
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah
<cyphermox> awe_: I'm aware of how it looks, I did the dance before for rmnet.
<awe_> so the patch is applied, but doesn't work with the new version, so needs to be re-worked
<awe_> cyphermox, can you own sending the email to the list once we get results from davmor2?
<charles> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-power/lp-1416096-publish-primary-device-state-on-bus-15.04/+merge/248145
<kenvandine> charles, woot
<Wellark_> need to go to get some food
<Wellark_> back soon
<kenvandine> charles, is that exposed just for phone?
<kenvandine> or desktop too?
<charles> kenvandine, action states aren't tied to a menu profile, so it's exposed for all
<kenvandine> great
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox, Wellark_:  http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/wifi-broken-but-connected.png so it works if you are connected to something (So auto connects work) but you are screwed if you move away from it.
<charles> kenvandine, ie the states are published in /com/canonical/indicator/power, not /com/canonical/indicator/power/phone
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox, Wellark_: updated the bug.
<cyphermox> hey giffgaff, I remember that!
<davmor2> cyphermox: :)
<cyphermox> awe_: running in sbuild nao.
<awe_> k
<Fishscene> I know it isn't relevant to the conversation and just my opinion, but the picture posted by davmor2 looks quite well-done. GJ art team and dev teams. :)
<cyphermox> Fishscene: yeah. you should look at the terminal app ;)
<Fishscene> I can't tell if it looks terrible, or it looks awesome enough to win over GUI enthusiasts. :P
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe: Flo is broken on 84 checking manta next
<cyphermox> ok
<davmor2> man I forgot that manta took so long to charge
<kenvandine> charles, and my branch that needs your branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1329702_battery_charging_status/+merge/248149
<tedg> I remember that one of the examples for scopes was an Open Clipart scope.
<tedg> Is there a reason that's not in the store?
<charles> kenvandine: both of 'em together WfM on mako r84
<kenvandine> charles, thanks!
<kenvandine> charles, feel free to add a review for my uss branch :)
<seb128> charles, kenvandine, stupid question, but why don't you just watch the upower property on the bus?
<kenvandine> seb128, i could add that to our battery backend, wrapping upower's dbus interface
<kenvandine> but i'd rather keep it simple, and keep that logic in the indicator
<kenvandine> which watches it anyway
<seb128> k
<seb128> it would be nice if we had a way to create a qml property binded to a dbus property :/
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> without a pile of cpp code :)
<kenvandine> some qml generator :)
<kenvandine> some qml/dbus binding generator :)
<tedg> I think in this case you want i-power to do the aggregation of multiple batteries for you. That way it's done the same way everywhere.
<kenvandine> and... we can be sure that things like the upower transition get caught early, you couldn't miss the indicator icon not getting updated
<kenvandine> but it's easy to not notice the little sting in system-settings not changing :)
<kenvandine> so if it breaks again, it'll be quickly obvious
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, speaking about icon, the new upower has a property with the icon to use for the device
<kenvandine> that's cool
<seb128> we could use that to display the proper icon in the settings grid
<kenvandine> yeah, but we need to look that up to display it on the grid
<kenvandine> slower...
<kenvandine> it would be nice though
<kenvandine> but i still want to speed up startup time more
<davmor2> hey guy on vivid you get the volume osd popup at some random point on boots any idea where I should file it?
<tedg> davmor2, Random point on boots?
<davmor2> tedg: when you flash, or boot the system, mako/flo/manta so far, the volume bar notify-osd just pops up
 * tedg reboots
<tedg> davmor2, Hmm, I don't see one one boot.
<tedg> davmor2, But WRT where to file, it's indicator-sound
<davmor2> tedg: d'oh it might only be flash,  I forgot it was the reboot where I ota'd so that might of been treated as a flash too right?
<tedg> davmor2, Could be, it could happen in the case where AS and Pulse have different saved values.
<tedg> We sync them, but it counts as a volume change.
<tedg> We should just disable AS reading in the user session.
<tedg> Hmmm
<tedg> That'd make life simpler.
<davmor2> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1416520 set it to only after flash for now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416520 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "vivid: Sound indicator pops up on initial boot after a flash" [Undecided,New]
<charles> kenvandine, approved
<charles> kenvandine, I'll put the two branches in the train spreadsheet
<davmor2> charles: is that like the new Government Approved, If ken likes it, it must be good, this product is kenvandine approved ;)
<charles> davmor2, correct, except "new"... it's always been "if ken likes it"
<davmor2> hahahahaha
<kenvandine> :-D
<AkivaAvraham> Is there a general icon or symbol for ubuntu touch?
<davmor2> AkivaAvraham: the normal Ubuntu logo it's all ubuntu :)
<AkivaAvraham> davmor2, WRONG! http://itsfoss.itsfoss.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Ubuntu-Unity-Logo.png
<AkivaAvraham> Thumbs down, unsubscribed!
<taiebot> mm its weird i cannot reboot my phone.. stuck at the rotating logo... My phone worked ok all day decided to restart as i had no bluetooth and now i am stuck
<taiebot> reflashing now but wonder what happened could not restart at all. by the way i was on mako vivid 84
<sander^home> How do I create a web shortcut?
<sander^home> when I try to push the star button in the browser.. I can't find that page again. Dont know where I see shortcuts.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-31
<dobey_> in what browser?
<dobey_> firefox?
<sander^home> in the ubuntu phone built in browser.
<dobey_> there is no star button in it
<dobey_> oh in the entry bar
<sander^home> yes
<sander^home> Ideally.. I would want those bookmarks in a menu folder.
<dobey_> that bookmarks it, and when you create a new tab it shows bookmarks at the top
<dobey> if you want some site to show up in the list of apps and separately on the launcher with its own icon, you need to make a webapp package for the site in question
<sander^home> dobey, ok:)
<sander^home> dobey, Do you know why the ubuntu phone browser dosnt work with the css tag min-device-width and max-device-width? very usefull to create special css for phones.
<dobey> sander^home: i don't know. if it doesn't, file a bug against oxide. i don't see why it wouldn't work though, oxide is based off chromium. if it works in chromium it should work in oxide
<sander^home> dobey, it works in opera and firefox for phones.
<sander^home> dobey, do you know what media type oxide reports?
<dobey> you mean for <video> and <audio>?
<dobey> no, i don't know
<sander^home> No. I mean the @media css tag.
<dobey> i'd guess whatever chromium supports, depending on the device its on
<dobey> like i said, it's based on chromium. if you find issues with it, please file bugs
<sander^home> Ok, can you give me a link to where I can file a bug:)
<Elleo> sander^home: http://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+filebug would probably be the best place
<poolson> trying to put this damned thing onto my nexus!
<vik> hi!
<vik> I have a question: I have a nexus 4 with a broken screen, I managed to install a stock android rom, and get access to it with adb by editing build.prop at recovery with adb shell
<vik> and adding my public key to adb_key
<vik> s
<vik> so I went for an ubuntu touch install
<vik> but ubuntu touch recovery does not propose to mount data and system, so how to do it ?
<vik> are the same steps as android valid to do this ? (editing /system/build.prop by adding adb enabled settings + editing /data/misc/adb/adb_keys)
<vik> I tried to fastboot boot a cwm recovery to mount /system and /data and be able to access them but thins seems instable by doing this
<vik> So if anyone can tell me where to look at it would be great
<vik> thanks !
<poolson> dunno man
<poolson> still trying to install for the first time
<poolson> im at the point where it pushes things to device then says booting to recovery to flash
<poolson> then a spinning ubuntu logo appears ... and just sits there for quite some time
<poolson> 2nd time trying this
<poolson> i think the firs ttime at this point it said failed to enter recovery
<poolson> so i dunno ... just gonna wait !
<poolson> ohh i think it went ok this time
<vik> it's quite long
<vik> I had to wait
<vik> I found how to mount /system
<vik> mount -o rw /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/system /system
<vik> but no /data
<vik> there is a /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata
<vik> i'm trying this
<vik> I found /userdata/android-data/property which have files like persist.radio.adb_log_on
<vik> I tryed to add persist.service.adb.enable and etc
<ybon> Ah, first time ever I have this bug: not been able to answer an incoming call, phone has frozen after swiping right
<vik> and added my public key to /userdata/android-data/misc/adb/adb_keys
<vik> but does not work
<chrisc> hi, i'm trying to get a debian chroot working on ubuntu touch and can't seem to mount the chroot with exec perms, anyone have any idea why this might be?
<HamsDa> hi, everyone
<HamsDa> could anyone spare some time for helping me install ubuntu touch on a nexus 10?
<HamsDa> I just unlocked the bootloader via sudo fastboot oem unlock and now my nexus 10 hangs on the loading screen with the moving and colored bubbles
<HamsDa> hello? is anyone there?
<taiebot> anyone on vivid r86 can confirm that 3g is broken on nexus 4
<meretrix> What's generally preventing Ubuntu from being ported to some of the newer tablets?
<meretrix> Is it incompatible closed source drivers?
<meretrix> Or just that no one has gotten around to porting it yet?
<meretrix> I'm looking at the Samsung Tab S 10.5, specifically.
<taiebot> meretrix: no one has ported it yet but you can find what has been ported here !devices
<meretrix> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<meretrix> hmm
 * meretrix really wants a AMOLED tablet..
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-01
<uhhimhere> how do i check if I have a usb OTG capable device?
<cpyarger> has anyone ported utopic or vivid for the maguro, toro?
<uhhimhere> hi guys how do i turn off the splash screen on my android phone so that I can see all the bootup messages?
<Ozymandias42> hi. is anyone here with experience with the HP Stream 7 ?
<timocov> Hello everybody. Where I can see builds?
<ogra_> with the --show-image option to ubuntu-device-flash you can see the images for a specific device and channel
<taiebot> Hi all i am going to report that 3g does not work anymore on mako vivid r87 but does anyone confirm? There is also in the apn section in system settings carrier. if you enter and exit constantly the APN section you add one entry any time you re-enter http://i.imgur.com/i0F7TZR.png
<sturmflut> taiebot: Looks like a case for a bug report, yes. I can't confirm since the SIM in my mako is not 3G enabled
<sturmflut> Hm. I managed to get WhatsApp Web working as an Ubuntu Touch Web App, but does anybody know if it is "legal" to do so? WhatsApp is known to block users who are using third-party apps.
<Stskeepz> generic advice is not to name whatever you've made *whatsapp*.. that seems to go south quite quickly for many
<sturmflut> Stskeepz: Jep
<taiebot1> sturmflut that would not be a third party app as it is developped by whats app..
<cwayne> yeah but whatsapp doesn't appear to be a particularly rational company, wouldnt be surprised if they blocked it
<sturmflut> cwayne: In this case it would be quite hard to even find out if you used the app or not. It is just a browser shell with a faked user agent string. From outside it looks like I am opening https://web.whatsapp.com/ with Google Chrome.
<sturmflut> cwayne: But you're perfectly right
<cwayne> right, that may be okay then.. just always paranoid with them :)
<cwayne> which pisses me off btw, they're kinda like the anti-ubuntu/oss
<sturmflut> Jep. Personally I hate them, but people are going to want WhatsApp when the phones ship. Which is in seven days.
<cwayne> yes and yes
<cwayne> :)
<sturmflut> Maybe it's better to not publish the WebApp and wait until WhatsApp Web supports other browsers than Google Chrome. Then people can just use the built-in browser.
<taiebot1> sturmflut that does not make any sense because they would not support oxide. so why waiting?
<sturmflut> taiebot1: I don't know their plans. Maybe they'll distinguish by user agent, then Oxide will never be supported. Or they just accept all browsers and detect the available capabilities. Both ways are possible.
<sturmflut> taiebot1: Wrapping WhatsApp Web in Oxide has its limitations anyway. You can chat and send existing files, but the camera and the microphone don't work and you don't get any push notifications. It also crashed a couple of times already.
<taiebot1> sturmflut: realised also that you will need an existing account with another phone also.
<sturmflut> taiebot1: Jep, you have to authenticate the Web version against an existing app installation on an existing phone. Using a QR code.
<sturmflut> I think the major problem is that we don't have a single alternative messenger app. No Threema, no Telegram, no Jabber, nothing. There was a project to port Telegram but it hasn't been updated for a year.
<sturmflut> Does the Facebook WebApp support chats?
<cwayne> sturmflut there's webogram
<cwayne> which is telegram
<sturmflut> cwayne: Right, my fault
<sturmflut> And DTelegram, which seems to be the same
<cwayne> but yeah, your point remains valid
<taiebot1> sturmflut http://andregarzia.com/posts/en/whatsappdoesntunderstandtheweb/
<taiebot1> So it also needs another phone connected to the internet to work .. =-O
<sturmflut> taiebot1: Haha yes, my phone was online all the time, I didn't even notice that the webapp does no longer work if I take the phone offline
<taiebot1> sturmflut i do not think its worth a webapp will make a lot of people think it can connect to whats app while it cannot
<sturmflut> taiebot1: Yep
<cwayne> god i hate whatsapp
<cwayne> i really dont get why its so popular
<sturmflut> cwayne: It was one of the first apps of this kind, it was free for the first year, the registration process was extremely simple (there was none) and it just worked
<cwayne> first of its kind? isn't it just xmpp (slightly altered)
<sturmflut> cwayne: Jep, like Facebook Chat.
<sturmflut> cwayne: It is just a question of marketing and design. If XMPP was as easy to set up as WhatsApp is, and was openly marketed as an SMS/MS replacement, maybe WhatsApp would have never been developed.
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> and the world would be a better place :P
<vik> does anyone knows where to edit persistent adb settings for ubuntu touch ? and where to put adb_keys ? thanks
<vik> (touchscreen broken...)
<sturmflut> vik: Hmmmm, good question.
<vik> I've fiddled yesterday with this and found some files lije persist.radio.adb_log_on in /data/android-data/property
<vik> (added needed files, does not work)
<vik> i've fiddled with default.prop
<vik> and build.prop in system
<vik> does not work either
<vik> i've made a find . -name "*.build" and etc
<vik> erm *.prop
<vik> but I'm running out of idead
<vik> I tried to run a usb mouse in OTG with a custom Y adapter for powering everything
<vik> but seems that nexus4 rom does not have otg enabled
<vik> or that mouse does not work on welcome screen
<vik> basically the only thing I want to do is activate ssh and connect to my wifi network
<vik> but for this I think adb shell is mandatory
<studio_> hi
<studio_> someone here or only bots?
<studio_> nobody here?
<studio_> what kernel is ubuntu-touch using?
<studio_> hmmm ....
<studio_> hello?
<studio_> come on, why i get no answer here?
<skweek> studio_, whats up
<skweek> my kernal version?
<studio_> yes
<skweek> 3.16.0.30?
<studio_> i dont't know, therefore i asked
<studio_> i am looking for a new kernel for the bq Aquaris E4.5
<skweek> i'd like to try touch on this device
<studio_> i don't understand, are you still using ubuntu-touch?
<skweek> i'm not, I have ubuntu installed on a tablet pc that disconnects from the keyboard to turn into a slate touch screen
<studio_> sorry for my english, you are still running Ubuntu-Touch on a tablet?
<skweek> I never have but I would love to try and see if it were better and more suited for this device lenovo miix 2 11.6 http://goo.gl/qM0b7L
<studio_> @skweek this is not an embedded device ... i need help for a bq Aquaris E4.5
<skweek> hmm
<skweek> sorry
<studio_> @skweek why do you not install the "normal" ubuntu?
<skweek> I have, the touch screen support is fairly limited
<zmaj_> can't wait for the bq phone launch next week :D
<adrian47> Hello, this line: "mount --move /android-system ${rootmnt}/android/system" from touch script did not work for me, what can i do?
<adrian47> android.img is properly mounted at /android-system but moving didn't work
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-01
<Alegria_> I have a question, can somebody helpme determine if my tablet is compatible or suitable to install ubuntu on it?
<Alegria_> when I turn on my tablet it says it is a "Pierre Cardin" tablet
<Alegria_> how can I verify what specifics are needed, like the type of processor, or kernel and those things? As you can see, I'm not very savey about software.
<Alegria_> and in case the installation wasn't sucessful, how to revert back to Android
<Alegria_> I rather have android than nothing... but if I can change to ubuntu, I'd like to, at least, try to install it.
<benonsoftware> ame. ;)
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi to all, since the new ubuntu update my bq aquaris 4.5 crashes from time to time and I found serious problems with OSMScout whicht crashes when I hit the download maps button. Any way to undo the update without lossing data?
<duflu> Nycticebuscoucan: You may get better responses in 2-3 hours when the UK logs on
<Nycticebuscoucan> ok thank you!
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut> http://gizchina.it/2016/02/meizu-pro-5-avvistato-ubuntu-15-04/
<sturmflut> Just wanted to drop by and show you the new Meizu Ubuntu Edition phone
<popey> heh
<core_t> can i have it???
<core_t> <3 pro5
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Monday, and happy Freedom Day! 😃
<devtouch> Hi ... followed ubuntu-touch build image generation for nexus 4 device as per porting guide. After flashing images using "project-rootstock-ng" script, device struck at google logo screen.Any idea/help to overcome this issue?
<devtouch> Hi ... followed ubuntu-touch build image generation for nexus 4 device as per porting guide. After flashing images using "project-rootstock-ng" script, device struck at google logo screen.Any idea/help to overcome this issue?
<jibel> sturmflut, hi, on bug 1471913, how did you enable logging for the battery driver?
<ubot5`> bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "Battery statistics are incorrect on MTK based devices" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471913
<mardy> Elleo: hi! Is it you now taking care of the download manager?
<Elleo> mardy: yeah, for the most part I seem to have inherited it
<mardy> Elleo: that's good news :-)
<Elleo> mardy: not for me :P
<mardy> Elleo: do you plan to work on an upload API too?
<Elleo> mardy: it's not scheduled but it'd make sense, UDM actually already supports uploads there just aren't any QML bindings for it yet (it already gets used for uploading MMS messages and such)
<Elleo> mardy: I'd suggest filing a bug against UDM requesting QML bindings along with your use cases and I'll pass them on to bfiller
<Elleo> mardy: so we can see where they should fit in our schedule
<mardy> Elleo: actually, it's here already: bug 1407672
<ubot5`> bug 1407672 in ubuntu-download-manager "Upload API" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1407672
<Elleo> mardy: ah okay
<Elleo> mardy: I'll pass that along and see where we can fit it in
<mardy> Elleo: thanks a lot, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed :-)
<Elleo> mardy: no worries :)
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi to all, since the new ubuntu update my bq aquaris 4.5 crashes from time to time and I found serious problems with OSMScout whicht crashes when I hit the download maps button. Any way to undo the update without loosing data?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/images-of-meizu-pro-5-with-ubuntu-touch-leaked-online-499707.shtml
<lotuspsychje> 21megapixel lol
<lotuspsychje> jayteeuk: is it change your nick day ? :p
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, whats wrong with 21MP ?
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: nothing wrong, lol because so high :p
<ogra_> same as the MX4 ... but a better sensor
<lotuspsychje> so good news for the usa guys, being able to buy meizu again now
<lotuspsychje> lets hope they release more this time
<mcphail> I've just posted a bit of a long email to the mailing list, setting a lighthearted challenge for things I think need improved on the platform. I'd really like to hear some feedback, and would be grateful for any responses. Please forgive the typos (such as my confusing MHL and MTP)!
<manbehindthemadn> hey fellas, just popped touch onto my tablet, everything looks pretty legit; however I am having a problem with the preinstalled image, it seems to already have users and passwords configured, how would I go about clearing off that data?
<ogra_> MannerMan, if you did that half of the OPS would stop working
<ogra_> *OS
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> sorry ... didnt notice he had left
<mhall119> mariogrip: ready for our call?
<mhall119> abeato: ^^
<mhall119> mariogrip: ping us when you're around, we've dropped off the hangout for now
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phone-s-unity-8-convergence-progress-captured-in-a-single-photo-499726.shtml
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I love that links open new new tabs on the phone now, but is there a way to still open a new window?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, no, but it’s in the works
<mhall119> ok, cool
<manbehindthemadn> where is the screen rez configured in ubuntu-touch? (conf file not UI)
<mhall119> manbehindthemadn: you might try asking in #ubuntu-unity or #ubuntu-mir
<manbehindthemadn> thx
<ubuntulux> hi all
<ubuntulux> i have a0n mt6582 with the same characteristics as the bq e4.5
<ubuntulux> is it possible to port from bq to my device
<ubuntulux> ?
<dobey> if you have the AOSP tree and all the drivers, sure, just follow the porting guide
<stakewinner00_> Music app sometimes crashes when scrolling the artist list.
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, are you able to retrieve the log file for the music app? From /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.music_music_2.3.964.log and then post onto pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-02
<ahoneybun> I'm getting this error when trying to reflash Ubuntu Phone:  error pushing: failed to copy '/home/aaron/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<ahoneybun> Nexus 4
<V99> hi
 * tathhu would love support for last.fm scrobbling @ music-app ;_;
<tathhu> DIY :p
<mcphail> tathhu: don't think that would be possible, unless the screen was to stay on with the app in focus at all times. (Unless the Music app has background permissions which aren't shared with other apps...)
<lotuspsychje> the jamendo app is pretty nice with online radios
<tathhu> :(
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Hedgehog Day! 😃
<mariogrip> mhall119: i'm so sorry, the power went out yesterday, just got it back now... Can we do the meeting today?
<k1l> are there some mhl/slimport +usb adapters? i dont have a BT-wirelss mouse and would like to try the n4 dockmode.
<tathhu> what's ota9 image number for deb?
<jgdx> pitti, hey, for xenial, could debs ship sysv only, or is systemd an requirement? Asking for a friend
<pitti> jgdx: sysv is okay of course (loooots of packages do that); sysv init scripts are a first-class citizen still
<pitti> jgdx: systemd units are often more effcient and more succinct, have better logging etc., but we don't need to convert the whole world right now :)
<jgdx> pitti, great, thank you :)
<seb128> pitti, is there any known issue with systemd and systems not rebooting or taking ages to do so?
<seb128> that's driving me crazy
<seb128> it's 2016 and our init systems are still not able to handle a reboot :/ (it might be the same for shutdown)
<pitti> seb128: nothing on my radar; I'm sure that there is still plenty of those cases, but nothing common
<seb128> k, my laptop is nothing special
<pitti> seb128: probably best if you file a bug for yourself with a shutdown journal, and checking what's hanging in the debug console
<seb128> oh, I though we were on -devel
<seb128> k
<seb128> I get it almost every time
<seb128> boot to lightdm
<seb128> reboot
<seb128> wait for what feels like 10 minutes, sit down on the power button from frustration
<pitti> seb128: I think you did the "systemctl list-jobs" in a debug console before, and it's in /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian.gz, but I can walk you through
<seb128> pitti, I'm in an hangout atm but I'm going to try later, thanks
<pitti> seb128: ugh -- let's investigate that indeed
<pitti> seb128: I sometimes notice that this happens if I start user LXC containers in my session; as they start inside the desktop session cgroup but don't get shut down automatically on logout, they cause the 90 s timeout
<pitti> seb128: but that's about the only issue I'm aware of
<pitti> (This doesn't affect system lxc or  lxd)
<seb128> well in my case it does it even if I boot to greeter and reboot without login
<seb128> so not likely that
<pitti> ok; well, list-jobs will say what it is waiting on
<seb128> I tried to switch to a vt but there was not login prompt
<seb128> I need to think to boot with the debug shell
<pitti> seb128: no, you don't -- sudo systemctl start debug-shell
<pitti> then you should have it on VT9
<seb128> oh ok, I didn't know that
<seb128> last time I looked at the README it was telling to do that on grub cmdline
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: hm, that must have been some time ago
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I debugged things when we transitioned
<seb128> I don't think I played with it much since summer
<mhall119> mariogrip: I can do a call today at the same time as yesterday if that works for you
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, that's perfect
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> mariogrip: were you able to rebuild your images based on 15.04 and the overlay PPA?
<_Sponge> mhall119: Who's doing the Q&A today ?
<davmor2> _Sponge: people
<_Sponge> really, I thought it was Xenomorphs ;/
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> Oh, only devel* is updated for deb :(
<_Sponge> dpm, ping.
<davmor2> tathhu: what do you mean only devel is updated for deb?
<dpm> _Sponge, pong?
<tathhu> or maybe i don't know how to flash it
<tathhu> davmor2, tried to flash something stable on to my n7 LTE but it was old as hellll :(
<_Sponge> dpm, Are you doing the #ubuntuonair today ?
<tathhu> maybe it's time to sleep again.
<davmor2> tathhu: deb isn't a supported platform
<tathhu> ähh
<dpm> _Sponge, popey and dholbach are doing it today
<tathhu> gotta wait for "real" ubuntu tablet :P
<tathhu> or get a flo..
<_Sponge> dpm, cheers.
<ogra_> tathhu, i heard there is another server that provides rc-proposed deb images (though i forgot the name ... it isnt the "tasemice" one anymore)
<ogra_> you really dont want to run devel *anywhere* :)
<tathhu> I know :P
 * ogra_ forgot who pointed him to the new server during scale ... probably popey or mhall119 
<tathhu> ää
<tathhu> ... ignore that
<mhall119> ogra_: ubports.com?
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that one
<mhall119> that's mariogrip's
<ogra_> right, and i think it has deb imges
<mhall119> is deb a device codename?
<mhall119> _Sponge: popey and dholbach I believe are doing the Q&A today
<ogra_> mhall119, yeah, its the LTE N7
<popey> yes
<popey> deb is flo + 3g
<mhall119> ok
<dobey> does ubports have deb images now?
<dobey> i don't see any
<dobey> it does have manta images though
<tathhu> no deb :(
<mhall119> yeah, I don't think he's done anything with tablets
<popey> i doubt he even has a deb
<tathhu> ._.
<_Sponge> popey: Think something is wrong here with youtube, if you click it. http://ubuntuonair.com/
<popey> it hasn't started yet
<popey> it will be fine once it starts, I'm sure
<_Sponge> there's usually a count-down. Just sayin'
<_Sponge> maybe I'm too early. dunno.
<_Sponge> anyway- np.
<tathhu> 15mins?
<popey> ya
<tathhu> ay
<jgdx> pmcgowan, hey, do you know who can answer my question in bug 1533835? Or: who's working on indicator location right now?
<ubot5`> bug 1533835 in Canonical System Image "Support direct access to the location panel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533835
<pmcgowan> charles, is that you? ^
<jgdx> mterry, hey, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/hw-kbd/+merge/284755 ?
<mterry> jgdx, not immediately, but will take a look
<jgdx> mterry, thanks.
<abeato_> mhall119, mariogrip I can't do the meeting today
<mhall119> abeato_: no worries, we'll send you a summary if there's anything we need from you
<abeato_> mhall119, great, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, bug 1500390 actuaqlly breaks some stuff ... (which is why i said i wouldnt call it whishlist ... it adds in-container dirs to PATH that shouldnt be mapped and such)
<ubot5`> bug 1500390 in Canonical System Image "Clean /etc/environment" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500390
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK, well, I only added it as 'wishlist' as the original bug was marked as such
<sil2100> ogra_: if john-mcaleely decides it's a high-risk bug he'll set the priority accordingly
<ogra_> yeah, it was even me who added it initially ... but that was before i saw that there are actual issues :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pmcgowan gets to make that call
<sil2100> ...or pmcgowan in that case ;)
<ogra_> it isnt high-risk but definitely needs attention
<john-mcaleely> so many things do
<ogra_> (and it is an easy taks, just needs a dev and a QA person to work together for a day to test the removals)
<ogra_> i guess at max you need to move one or two vars somewhere else, the rest shoudl be good to be wiped (especially the PATH hackery)
<charles> pmcgowan, yes, that would be me on the indicator-location part of bug #1533835, assigning myself
<ubot5`> bug 1533835 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "Support direct access to the location panel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533835
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ^^
<charles> jgdx, currently when 'location settings' is clicked we call url_dispatch_send() with a uri of "settings:///system/security-privacy"
<charles> jgdx, is there a uri that can be used to invoke a subpage of a u-s-s plugin, eg the Location page in the security-privacy plugin?
<k1l> is every slimport working on the nexus4? or are there some known to not work?
<pmcgowan> k1l, many are rather flaky
<k1l> hmm
<dobey_> k1l: apparently one should be considered lucky to buy a Qi charger that actually works well.
<k1l> dobey_: uh? i got a philips one just before the nexus4 sales started for cheap money. that still works
<dobey_> k1l: works, and works well are not the same thing :)
<k1l> i would seperate qi charging in works == charges and doesnt work== doesnt charge :)
<dobey> k1l: i recently bought an angled qi charger stand, and it works, but it causes the screen to come on periodically, and flickers between charging and not charging, and causes excessive heat
<k1l> ah ok.
<dobey> i've haerd this is not uncommon :(
<pmcgowan> k1l, did you mean the port or the third party adapters
<pmcgowan> I meant the adapters
<popey> oh, i have two terrible qi chargers
<k1l> yeah. i am thinking about buying an adapter. and there are ones for 10euro or 30euro
<popey> you have to put the phone on them with millimeter accuracy or they don't charge
<k1l> qi charging does make some heat. but so does the battery when charged with a strong wallplug
<dobey> k1l: some. but it shouldn't make this much
<dobey> but i'm pretty sure i know what the main problem is with this charger, so i'll have to see if i can fix it
<dobey> would be nice if the stand was more upright too
<om26er> where can i find changelog of daily images of ubuntu-touch ?
<dobey> om26er: the daily landing mails that sil2100 sends to the ubuntu-phone list
<om26er> dobey, thanks, I probably found a more organized place ;) http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en/arale/
<yam_ez> does it take long for touch to pick up its location? i have location data on
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday and happy Carrot Cake Day! 😃
<zaolin> http://www.golem.de/news/smartphone-security-root-backdoor-macht-mediatek-smartphones-angreifbar-1602-118888.html
<zaolin> uiui
<zaolin> https://twitter.com/jcase/status/687151870255755264?lang=de
<ogra_> zaolin, yeah ... but not really harmful in ubuntu
<ogra_> (apps cant access the property system, you would have to have shell access to abuse it)
<zaolin> orga_: I guess so because of the lxc container. Did Canonical disable the debug feature ?
<ogra_> zaolin, that has nothing to do with the container the app and security concept is simply different... to have someone abuse it you would have to hand him/her your phone with an unlocked terminal app open ... or hacve enabled ssh access and handed someone your secret ssh key .... or have developer mode enabled and given them the unlocked phone to access it via adb ...
<ogra_> i think the container still has devel enabled and it is surely a bug that it does ... but it isnt really critical due to the above
<matv1> that #reinvent campaign. Is it a smartwatch?
<zaolin> orga_: Does a security target or detailed security architecure overview exists for ubuntu touch ?
<ogra_> zaolin, it surely does, ask the security team ... i guess jdstrand could point you somewhere
<ogra_> essentially apps cant access anything outside their workdir though
<ogra_> or exec processes outside of it
<zaolin> orga_: ah thanks
<ogra_> the adb hack they describe wouldnt work on ubuntu, our adb is patched to always check if the screen is unlocked before letting you in .... so even with that hack you would first have to unlock the screen witrh your PIN or password
<ogra_> (and thats the only possible remote expliot they describe)
<jdstrand> zaolin: fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<zaolin> jdstrand: thank you ^^
<zaolin> jdstrand: Will be there data encryption or FDE in the future ?
<ogra_> zaolin, once the phone switches to snappy a s a base full disk encryption will come for free
 * ogra_ isnt sure anyone will work on implementing that in the current system-image based setup ... it would be throw-away work
<jdstrand> ogra_: well... that depends
<jdstrand> zaolin: data encryption is planned at some point, yes
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, given the manpower and given the many issues with existing features it would be a waste of time
<ogra_> but indeed, up to the managers ;)
<jdstrand> depending on what would be implemented, it wouldn't be a waste of time
<jdstrand> ie, encrypted home would work either way
<ogra_> snappy will encrypt all of 7writable at some point
<ogra_> */writable
<zaolin> jdstrand: Does snappy uses cryptsetup or is it filesystem encryption ?
<ogra_> (which is essentially full disk encryption since the squashfses all live in /writable now)
<jdstrand> I don't know the details of that, but fde is fine for a single user system, but doesn't help for encrypting differently per user
<jdstrand> zaolin: atm, neither
<jdstrand> put it another way
<ogra_> it is a longstanding TODO item ;)
<jdstrand> touch is lacking per-user data encryption. that is still something desirable on Touch and Ubuntu Personal (snappy)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, did you lose the internal irc server or is it just me?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i'm, in
<seb128> pmcgowan, just you
<pmcgowan> hmm
<jdstrand> what that will look like and when it will be implemented is TBD
 * ogra_ still thinks the switch to snappy will happen before that and give us fde 
<ogra_> (whi9ch is sufficient on single user phones ... not so much in multi user envs indeed)
<zaolin> jdstrand: Yep but filesystem encryption sucks. Ext4 enc. is currently shit and encfs, ecryptfs should be used.
<zaolin> * shouldn't
<tyhicks> zaolin: what are the issues with ext4 encryption?
<zaolin> tyhicks: Google didn't finished the implementation and it currently leaks meta data. It will need some time to get matured.
<tyhicks> zaolin: what metadata is leaked?
<zaolin> tyhicks: Take a look at the slides http://kernsec.org/files/lss2014/Halcrow_EXT4_Encryption.pdf
<ogra_> from 2014 ?
<zaolin> tyhicks: They wanted to impl. it in steps. I don't now the current state but my first rule for applied cryptography is: Don't trust fde software which is younger than 5 years
<tyhicks> file size, name, and perms are metadata that's typically leaked with file level encryption
<tyhicks> zaolin: Ok, thanks. I was just wondering if you had any solid gripes that I could pass on to the ext4 crypto developers.
<tyhicks> They're aware of and accept the metadata leaks that you mentioned and there's obviously nothing they can do about your 5 year rule.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> time machines ftw :)
<zaolin> tyhicks: Yeah it will mature and on some point it will replace encfs and ecryptfs.
<tyhicks> zaolin: that's the hope
<dobey> eh, /dev/null is the only secure encryption :)
<ogra_> sudo mount /dev/null /
<ogra_> ?
<zaolin> I guess it's a step into the right direction anyway.
<dobey> ogra_: writing all your sensitive data to /dev/null. nobody will ever get it out, not even you!
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> indeed ...
<zaolin> Does ubuntu touch uses the trustzone for key management ?
<ogra_> ... you shoudl blog about that
<tyhicks> zaolin: no
<zaolin> That would be also interesting to combine it with the selected encryption solution
<ogra_> zaolin, i dont think so (though the only key i'm aware of currently in use is the 2Fa token for the ubuntu one account for the store)
<coretex__> can i move the launcher to the right?
<ogra_> (well ... and perhaps ssh keys but they use the known directories)
 * coretex__ j/k
<ogra_> coretex__, nope
<coretex__> ogra_, thanks!
<coretex__> :))
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> ogra_: online-accounts has several credentials
<ogra_> coretex__, you can lock the screen rotation and hold it upside down ;)
<coretex__> lol
<dobey> it should be theoretically possible to write a gnome-keyring backend that uses the hardware assisted credentials storage though
<zaolin> It would be good to bind the encryption to the hardware itself. So you can stop bruteforce attacks on short passwords
<ogra_> zaolin, as long as we use 4 digit pins for everything thats rather moot ... but yeah
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> (currently your PIN is also your sudo password for example ... that is changing though)
<dobey> eh, anything that requires the user to retain knowledge of a token, is breakable
<zaolin> Maybe you should take a look at the android key derivation process for disk encryption. They did some good stuff. I guess using argon2 as key derivation function would be better than scrypt: https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/vold/+/master/cryptfs.c
<ogra_> if thats usable out of the vold context ... why not
<ogra_> or out of the android context i should have said :)
<zaolin> orga_: It's more about the concept itself than the code. But sure you could use around 70% of the code.
<kastegir> Can anyone assist me with an install issue?
<kastegir> Can anyone assist me with an install issue?
<dobey> !ask | kastegir
<ubot5`> kastegir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stakewinner00_> where are the logs of music app?
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, most likely here /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.music_music_2.3.964.log
<stakewinner00_> thanks, i was searching on .local
<kastegir> I am trying to install ubuntu touch to my Nexus 7 (2013) All went well until the ubuntu-device-flash portion. On the workstation all seemed to go fine but when the tablet rebooted it is stuck in recovery mode with tons of e2fsck error 8s
<stakewinner00_> ahayzen, i can't find ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.music* is there another place?
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, not for the music-app, try doing $ ls ~/.cache/upstart | grep music
<stakewinner00_> nothing, about 3 or hours the music app crashes, there are some "autoclean"¿?
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, try running the app again, or maybe it isn't even getting to the point of the app starting?
<stakewinner00_> ahayzen, it crashed when scrolling the list of artist, normally don't crasehs, but sometimes does
<ahayzen> hmm, so there should be a log
<ahayzen> after each reboot the logs get rotated IIRC
<stakewinner00_> i restarted music app, now there are a log
<stakewinner00_> can i configure remote logging without touching too much?
<stakewinner00_> music app seems to be very buggy with the last update. Now i reopen music app, it doesn't crash yet, but there a lot of error messages
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, can you copy the output to pastebin ?
<stakewinner00_> 84 messages of libust[20770/20799]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:958) and similar, is this normal?
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, yeah that is normal, and isn't an issue
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, bug 1404302
<ubot5`> bug 1404302 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "liblttng-ust0 Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404302
<stakewinner00_> i'll try to reproduce the last crash
<ahayzen> thanks, stakewinner00_ please report a bug against the music-app with the log attached if you do :-)
<ahayzen> and if any .crash files appear in /var/crash they maybe useful
<kastegir> Sorry new error Failed to copy version-5.tar.xz to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<stakewinner00_> now it crashed, that happended a lot of time,   some songs caused music app to stop working, and i have to close it and start it again, i 'll see if this is a know issue
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, there are bug such as bug 1449790 which could be causing some of the issues
<ubot5`> bug 1449790 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "Fails to play a file with a # (hash symbol) in the path" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449790
<stakewinner00_> this song has a normal title
<stakewinner00_> i can upload the song too
<ahayzen> if it is reproducible that is useful :-)
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, also the media-hub and mediascanner2 logs maybe useful in that case (in the same directory)
<stakewinner00_> "Failed to get current playback duration:  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist"
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, that sounds like media-hub crashed
<jhodapp> ahayzen, stakewinner00_ yep, either crashed or dbus timed out (but most likely media-hub crashed and restarted)
<stakewinner00_> media-hub log is of 3.3 M...
<jhodapp> stakewinner00_, just select 200 or so lines that center around the song filename that you were trying to play
<pmcgowan> kastegir, I think you are hitting this http://askubuntu.com/questions/674179/ubuntu-device-flash-fails-on-nexus-7-2013-android-5-0-2-cant-copy-image-to/675499
<jhodapp> and then of course around the area where it failed to play
<pmcgowan> kastegir, there are folks working to make the fix standard
<stakewinner00_> seems to be related with the path name, this is a japanese song, with a some strange path, something like "02-%a5%a2%a5%a4%a5%bd%a5%c8%a1%bc%a5%d7 (second line).mp3"
<stakewinner00_> http://pastebin.com/cBvAVhc8
<jhodapp> stakewinner00_, how is the filename if you view it on the filesystem?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, look at the file path that it's trying to open, how would media-hub have received this path? file:///media/phablet/3E3C-7B26/Music/Acidman/Slow Rain/02-�������ȡ��� (second line).mp3
<jhodapp>  /media/phablet !?
<stakewinner00_> "02-%a5%a2%a5%a4%a5%bd%a5%c8%a1%bc%a5%d7 (second line).mp3" seems to be the filename
<ahayzen> jhodapp, that is an SD card
<jhodapp> ahayzen, ah ok :)
<ahayzen> jhodapp, looks like either our url encoding is breaking it, or media-hub isn't liking the unicode stuff
<jhodapp> ahayzen, indeed
<jhodapp> stakewinner00_, does the file browser show the Japanese characters in the filename or does it show up like how it does in IRC here?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, stakewinner00_ probably best to open a bug against music-app and media-hub (ubuntu) with all the relevant logs, with the file if possible.
<jhodapp> stakewinner00_, or if you look at it with Nautilus on an Ubuntu Desktop?
<stakewinner00_> jhodapp, i'll do it tomorrow,
<stakewinner00_> jhodapp, i don't have any graphical file browser, but other songs with strange unicode show like a square, but this songs seems like a url encoding. Maybe the media-hub crash with any url encoding like %df ¿?
<jhodapp> stakewinner00_, yeah indeed...looks like we could use some tests that try some more edge cases with filenames
<ahayzen> i wrote some tests for ASCII characters for the music-app in the past, just not all of unicode :')
<stakewinner00_> i played a little bit
<stakewinner00_> ir crash when scrolling the list of songs, no log
<stakewinner00_> no log of music-app
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, does anything appear in /var/crash ?
<stakewinner00_> yep
<ahayzen> stakewinner00_, could you attach all of this information to a bug report, i've gotta go but i'll look at the bug report later
<stakewinner00_> the bug i mentioned seems tu be a duplicated of https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1220370 but the last update is from 2013-10-11 and the status is "fix released" i should add a comment with the crash log or open a new bug report?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1220370 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app crashes when scrolling a big list of artists" [High,Fix released]
<dobey> stakewinner00_: new bug
<dobey> well, a bug should probably be created from the already uplaoded error report (presumably it was uploaded)
<kastegir> I followed those instructions and it won't boot at all now. I guess I will just go back to android until it is part of the main image
<dobey> kastegir: followed what instructions?
<dobey> kastegir: were you running android 4.4 on the device before flashing? is this the wifi or lte model?
<kastegir> It is the wifi model and no I was running 6.0 because it had updated a bunch of times since I bought it
<kastegir> I followed these instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/674179/ubuntu-device-flash-fails-on-nexus-7-2013-android-5-0-2-cant-copy-image-to/675499
<dobey> kastegir: flashing doesn't work right if you have android 5 or 6 on the device. also, very late production nexus 7 had a change in the MMC i think, and may not work at all
<dobey> kastegir: did your nexus 7 come with adnroid 5 on it already? or did it originally come with 4.4?
<kastegir> it came with 4.4
<dobey> kastegir: ok, do this then: grab the original 4.4 image from google, flash it back on using the script provided with it, boot up to android welcome screen, reboot to the bootloader, and then do ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<kastegir> oh dobey... you deserve all the socks. That worked mate. Thanks!
<dobey> kastegir: no problem. enjoy :)
<pmcgowan> nice dobey
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-04
<oSoMoN> Mirv, are we planning on upgrading to Qt 5.5 in the stable overlay PPA? (and if so, when?)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: there has been no pressure toward that. it'd probably require critical bugs that can only be fixed in that way. I've silo 028 prepared to an extent for the possibility, but for now it's more likely that upgrade to 5.5 will only happen when switching from vivid to xenial.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: since focus is on vivid, we haven't had that much development exposure to xenial related problems and so there maybe risks lurking around
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I don’t think that qualifies as a critical bug, however there is bug #1537782 that requires Qt 5.5 to be fixed (just FYI)
<ubot5`> bug 1537782 in Canonical System Image "Need to use (Q)Shortcuts instead of Keys.onPressed for shortcuts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537782
<Mirv> oSoMoN: is it somehow harder to backport than the other features and bug fixes we've backported to our 5.4?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: we've features from 5.6 and 5.7 in our 5.4 :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I don’t know, I haven’t looked into it
<Mirv> right, so backport is the first option always
<Mirv> oSoMoN: is it that the QShortcut is not usable even though mterry says it's also an option in addition to 5.5's QML Shortcut? is it just a need to use C++ side for that?
<Mirv> I read it like QShortcut would already be in 5.4 and only QML Shortcut in 5.5
<Mirv> oSoMoN: it looks to me it's in 5.3 already http://doc.qt.io/archives/qt-5.3/qshortcut.html
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yeah, I’d need to look into how feasible it is to use QShortcut and expose it to QML
<Mirv> oSoMoN: another option is indeed to look how big a backport QML Shortcut would be
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’ll look into the QShortcut option first, and will let you know if it turns out not to work
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Create a Vacuum Day! 😃
<tsimonq2> :D JamesTait
<shadeslayer> ogra_: ping
<shadeslayer> ogra_: When trying to include a new image for E5 on the plasma phone stuffs, I get https://paste.kde.org/pciduvxkg
<ogra_> shadeslayer, looks to me like your initrd isnt in gzip format
<bshah> ogra_: initrd is supposed to be from device tarball right?
<ogra_> yeah
<bshah> we are pulling it from ubuntu system-image server
<bshah> so sounds bit odd
<bshah> ogra_: relavant part: file_device = remote-system-image;https://system-image.ubuntu.com/;devel-proposed;device;keyring=archive-master
<bshah> oh.. sounds like our config is kinda outdated
<bshah> or maybe note
<ogra_> note that i havent worked on the phone for over a year, perhaps sil2100 is your better choice for questions if it comes to system-image stuff
<shadeslayer> ogra_: ack
<shadeslayer> sil2100: ^^ could you please advise ? :)
 * ogra_ would check what the format of your initrd file is there and actually check if the system-image server you have set up even supports that
<shadeslayer>  file /tmp/tmpovpN8w/img/initrd.img
<shadeslayer> /tmp/tmpovpN8w/img/initrd.img: data
<ogra_> (i would assume we use xz for size reasons )
<shadeslayer> is what I see
<Alexander_> Hi
<shadeslayer> ogra_: https://i.imgur.com/hK6ekee.jpg and then https://i.imgur.com/85AzePk.jpg
<shadeslayer> ogra_: but hey, it installs and boots and runs :)
<ogra_> shadeslayer, you should really work on your default avatar icon ... "sad face" ;)
<shadeslayer> that's not a sad face xD
<bshah> is not sad face :p
<ogra_> well ... sad cyclope i should say
<shadeslayer> lol
<bshah> eh
 * bshah googles
<ogra_> but awesome nontheless !
<ogra_> congrats
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ogra_> s/cyclope//cyclops/
<charles> jgdx, pmcgowan, for bug #1533835 I've got a simple MP for indicator-location to call the "settings:///location" uri requested in-ticket
<ubot5`> bug 1533835 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "Support direct access to the location panel" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533835
<charles> jgdx, is there a branch of systems-settings to go to the right page when that uri is called?
<jgdx> charles, not yet, but I'll let you know
<matv1> lpotter hi regarding your email about XHR. Thanks for looking into that! So I read that you´re confirming my finding?
<matv1> lpotter I was wondering though why 2 other people are reporting it was working for them currently
<charles> jgdx, sounds good, thanks
<mhall119> mariogrip: were you able to finish building the Ubuntu 15.04 parts for the fairphone?
<mhall119> and are you still having the same Mir problems with it?
<sil2100> shadeslayer: hey!
<shadeslayer> sil2100: halo!
<sil2100> shadeslayer: sorry, was AFK (I'm a bit sick this week)
<shadeslayer> no problem :)
<sil2100> shadeslayer: is your question still valid?
<shadeslayer> somewhat I think
<shadeslayer> bshah: ^^
<shadeslayer> IIRC we're still having problems with gpg checks, on system image and on the phone
<shadeslayer> ( I currently touch /etc/system-image/skip-gpg-verification to get the image to install )
<shadeslayer> serverside, bshah knows more
<bshah> sil2100: so we pull device image for e5 from system-image.ubuntu.com, and somehow it fails to sign device image locally
<bshah> locally as in on our server
<bshah> I am not sure what I am missing.. I remember doing something to solve this for nexus channel.. but not exactly what
<bshah> sil2100: error
<bshah> 2016-02-04 12:45:31,238 INFO Publishing new image '1' (ubuntu=20160124.061258,keyring=archive-master,version=1) with 4 files.
<bshah> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bshah>   File "./bin/import-images", line 276, in <module>
<bshah>     version_detail=",".join(environment['version_detail']))
<bshah>   File "/home/ubuntu/kubuntu/system-image/bin/../lib/systemimage/tree.py", line 831, in create_image
<sil2100> Oh, a traceback
<bshah>     "%s.asc" % abspath)
<bshah> Exception: The GPG file signature doesn't exists:
<bshah> /home/ubuntu/kubuntu/system-image/www/pool/device-6eb6ef54acd77c22d48fa4118535cfbd7f776d687d9355f48d7f32f1e4a0812f.tar.xz.asc
<bshah> it is entierly possible that our system-image server is outdated and may need update :p
<sil2100> bshah: let me take a deeper look - in theory that *might* be the issue, but let me take a look at that - it should just work frankly as I ran a local server on my laptop last week pulling in tarballs from a remote system-image (with the same generator)
<sil2100> One moment ;)
<bshah> it works for nexus channel but not e5 channel..
<sil2100> bshah: your generator is using 'devel-proposed', right?
<bshah> yes
<bshah> exact config line :
<bshah> ile_device = remote-system-image;https://system-image.ubuntu.com/;devel-proposed;device;keyring=archive-master
<sil2100> Since currently that's a redirect to ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu - just an idea that maybe redirects aren't too well handled in this case
<sil2100> But anyway, that's just an idea, let me dig into that
<bshah> sil2100: I am going off to sleep now, though if you need any other information for this feel free to poke me.
<bshah> (though please leave message in query, bouncer may eat up messages in channel :p)
<maskorx> hello, I have an BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu touch edition, and so far I got every OTA update right on time or 1 day late, but the recent OTA-9 still did not arrive on my phone, can anybody help out, who should I contact or anything?
<sil2100> bshah: sure, I'm in a meeting right now, will follow up on PM ;)
<maskorx> you will help me?
<pmcgowan> oh where did he go
<dobey> pmcgowan: lovely lack of patience, eh? :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, always feel bad when that happens
<dobey> pmcgowan: i can't feel bad for people who come on irc and can't practice patience, but at least it didn't end with pointless insults being thrown :)
<pmcgowan> lol
<pmcgowan> right
<dobey> i wish it only took 3 minutes to get an answer from some people, but unfortunately the earth isn't flat and we aren't all in the same wake/sleep cycles
<mcphail> Given the lack of discussion on here, I presume the Phoronix article saying Canonical has "announced" a bq tablet is typical speculative sloppy journalism from Michael?
<seb128> mcphail, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/04/canonical-reinvents-the-personal-mobile-computing-experience/
<ahayzen> mcphail, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-everything-you-need-to-know :-)
<mcphail> seb128: nice. Thanks! There wasn't any source link inthe article. Very exciting!
<mcphail> ahayzen: omgubuntu are as unreliable as Phoronix when it comes to news. Seeing the official announcement is more reasurring ;)
<ahayzen> mcphail, but there are loads of photos :-) hehe
<mcphail> ha!
<mariogrip> A ubuntu tablet? me want one :D That's awesome!
<tathhu> Also.. minihdmi :o
 * tathhu wants
<tathhu> .. scopes in landscape? :P
<k1l> anyone made a ubuntu touch rom for the HP touchpad? :)
<tathhu> Does E5 support USB-OTG?
<anpok> hm the E4.5 did
<anpok> never had an E5.. but afaik only the display is different..
<dobey> E5 is pretty much same hardware as E4.5
<tathhu> thanks
<tathhu> <3
<dobey> minor differences like display and device name, afaik
<maxvanceffer> Hi to all, can somebody help me how i can determine header height ?
<maxvanceffer> spent 3 hours to debug all vars on runtime...  and uderstood that header is worsest part of sdk
<dobey> maxvanceffer: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel instead
<maxvanceffer> dobey thanks for point me to the right channel
<dobey> sure
<shibboleth> What are the major caveats in trying to use touch on a Nexus 5/hammerhead?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-05
<shibboleth> Anyone even alive in here?
<lpotter> I am.
<shibboleth> nice :)
<Bray90820> Can i install unity on ubuntu touch so i can basically have a desktop experience on my tablet
<matv1> lpotter hey
<lpotter> hi
<matv1> about the xhr discussion :)
<matv1> i was still wondering.
<matv1> you confirmed the error i was getting right
<lpotter> yes
<matv1> and you pointed out that at least the yandex app also generated that error
<matv1> even though the programmer that made that, said it worked
<lpotter> yes, as would any click app that uses QNetworkRequest
<matv1> ok
<lpotter> yes, it's possible the request can succeed, if QNAM thinks Accessibility is Unknown, which most likely would be
<lpotter> we are working on getting around that issue by creating a new bearer plugin that does not talk to network manager directly
<matv1> I see
<matv1> I assumed UT just used regular qt bearer
<matv1> but I dont really know enough about the inner workings of that :(
<matv1> anyway whta your saying is that as an app developer I neednt worry about these errors. especially once that fix lands
<lpotter> qt bearer has platform specific backends it can use
<matv1> ah
<lpotter> well, depends on the application
<lpotter> if the request succeeds, then no worries
<matv1> hm so in which kinds of situations would qnam through a blocking error instead  of accepting accessibility unknown?
<lpotter> if it cannot determine the online state, the it is Unknown, until user explicitly sets the NetworkAccessibility.
<lpotter> to NotAccessible
<matv1> ah i see
<lpotter> normally, Accessibility follows the online state
<lpotter> some weird left over symbian thing
<matv1> wow that is old indeed
<matv1> :)
<matv1> well I am older actually
<matv1> anyway thanks for clarifying
<lpotter> and until recently, never actually worked!
<matv1> not even in the symbian days ??
<lpotter> maybe. for symbian
<matv1> and when will that bearer fix land do you know?
<lpotter> not real sure, depends on when the connectivity-api fixes land first :)
<matv1> oh
<matv1> and thats not even in a proposed image yet right?
<lpotter> no
<matv1> ok no worries
<matv1> well thanks very much for clearing stuff up for me!
<matv1> im off cheers
<lpotter> ok. bye
<dobey> Bray90820: the ubuntu phone/tablet images already have unity on them
<muka> has new upgrade fixed mako's tethering?
<muka> how about hotspot?
<dobey> muka: have you filed a bug about rndis being broken on mako?
<muka> well, I just added a comment to existing filed bug.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i just tried here and it doesn't work for me on latest rc-proposed image; but the phone is on wifi only
<muka> is it possible to share phone's camera with computer? This connection may be via usb.
<dobey> no
<dobey> muka: i don't think android low level provides a way to do that
<muka> ok, thank you.
<Bray90820> dobey: I meant the desktop version on unity
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> is this the right place to ask questions about the ubuntu phone ?
<yellabs-r2> E5 Bq
<yellabs-r2> with update OTA-9
<lotuspsychje> yellabs-r2: yes
<yellabs-r2> can i somehow improve video playback ? cant find any settings to set it to a lower quality video so that it does not stutter
<lotuspsychje> yellabs-r2: what kind of format your playing?
<yellabs-r2> http://www.actualized.org/
<yellabs-r2> from this website
<yellabs-r2> i think its html 5 video
<lotuspsychje> yellabs-r2: does other video play well?
<yellabs-r2> have not tried that yet ..
<lotuspsychje> yellabs-r2: try a youtube
<yellabs-r2> tried normal and hd
<yellabs-r2> of youtube
<yellabs-r2> that seems okey
<yellabs-r2> still the question remains , can i acces settings somehow for video quality settings
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, looking at the website, the videos are hosted on youtube, aren't they?
<yellabs-r2> maybe the stutter ( video ) is due to network ( wifi ) , but there is no networkspeed settings
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, it's the web page's responsibility to provide means for adjusting the video quality
<yellabs-r2> actually no , they are not..
<yellabs-r2> sure i understand that, but i think for the phone its not a bad idea for future development to add some control
<yellabs-r2> that is for video settings / and network wifi speed settings
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, that's not possible, unfortunately. we have no control over the content/content delivery mechanism, so while we could scale down the video on the device, it would still require the full resolution to be transmitted unless the website offers different resolutions themselves
<yellabs-r2> in theory , it tries to load the highest quality video and that causes stutter / or and / it stutters on wifi speed connection issue's
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, sure, the site needs to announce other/lower resolutions. if those are available, they will be used (see youtube hd setting)
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, the youtube hd setting is provided by youtube, not by the platform
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, I also just tried this one: http://www.actualized.org/articles/free-will-vs-determinism
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, there is a little knob on the bottom right of the video that allowed me to switch to 240p (typical youtube setup)
<yellabs-r2> hmm, i dont have that botton
<yellabs-r2> thats odd
<yellabs-r2> i do see a botton to switch to fullscreen
<yellabs-r2> wich afcause works fine .. ;)
<yellabs-r2> what phone do you have ?
<lotuspsychje> i play video's fine on bq 4.5 here
<yellabs-r2> it play's but stutters
<yellabs-r2> http://www.actualized.org/
<yellabs-r2> over here ..
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, hmmm, krillin, vegetahd and arale
<victor_bq> Hi all! someone to lend a hand?
<tvoss> yellabs-r2, it might well be that I'm using a funky dev version here :) at any rate: I will file a bug to make sure that youtube html5 player quality options are always available
<tvoss> victor_bq, how can I help?
<yellabs-r2> that would be great
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Doodle Day! 😃
<yellabs-r2> also , maybe ,  a way to check and toggle wifi connection settings ( b/bg/n etc )
<yellabs-r2> but there might be other things that the developers need to adress, i understand that there is more than just this small thing .. ;)
<yellabs-r2> checked bitrate , its at 65 Mb/s , so that seems to be okey ..
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<yellabs-r2> wifi ..
<victor_bq> well we've got a customer worried about performance
<victor_bq> if you enable rw permissions and do an update && upgrade you can install hto
<victor_bq> htop to watch CPU ram consumption etc
<victor_bq> and wen running htop only 2 cores appear
<victor_bq> he feels like we are hidding smthing hehe
<tvoss> victor_bq, that's a krillin, correct?
<victor_bq> yeah
<victor_bq> I'm doing the same in vegeta as we speak
<john-mcaleely> victor_bq, I'm not sure when the krillin goes to max, as it were
<tvoss> victor_bq, we are also working on improving that specific part
<tvoss> john-mcaleely, do we have a public bug tracking the issue already?
<john-mcaleely> tvoss, not that I'm aware of
<victor_bq> reporting if you let me :)
<tvoss> victor_bq, feel free
<victor_bq> great
<victor_bq> thank you all! =)
<victor_bq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1542244
<tvoss> victor_bq, yw
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1542244 in Canonical System Image "htop does not show all cores in krillin and vegeta" [Undecided,New]
<mcphail> In the aftermath of the malicious app which was posted to the Store a few months ago, was a fix applied purely to the Store uploads, or was there also a fix applied to the phone platform?
<pa> hello
<pa> i was cheching in the wrong channel: are you guys still supporting the choice of having a carousel-alike open app overview on ubuntu phone/touch?
<pa> i mean this: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Ubuntu-Touch-RTM-Update-10-Important-Milestone-Achieved-Screenshot-Tour-466165-8.jpg
<k1l_> pa: that is still used
<pa> k1l_, but will it still be the preferred and only option ?
<k1l_> iirc yes
<pa> :(
<pa> k1l_, do yourself think it's a sensible one?
<k1l_> i am not aware of a setting to change that
<pa> don't you think a simple matrix would work much better?
<k1l_> where is the issue with that?
<pa> k1l_, like it's not usable?
<pa> like at all?
<mcphail> pa: it is quick, simple and intuitive. What's not to like?
<pa> it's not on windows
<pa> imagine on a touch
<pa> intuitive: not
<pa> quick: not
<pa> simple: neither
<pa> please consider a bloody matrix
<k1l_> pa: i think its ery usable
<pa> like meego/bb10/jolla
<pa> at least as an option
<mcphail> pa: try to keep the language polite
<k1l_> pa: android uses a simial thing, and we all know how much marketshare android got :)
<k1l_> *similar
<pa> k1l_, that's the wrong argument, if you ask me.
<pa> Beside, i'm asking here because i really wish ubuntu touch not to be the next firefox OS
<k1l_> pa: then "but jolla uses that" is not an argument, too
<pa> k1l_, have you used an N9?
<k1l_> pa: no.
<pa> k1l_, are you an ubuntu touch developer?
<k1l_> nope
<pa> ok
<pa> coz if you were, i'd strongly advice you to use an N9 for a month or two
<pa> then you would reconsider some of the ubuntu touch desing choices
<k1l_> glad i dont have to now :)
<pa> k1l_, you don't know, believe me
<mcphail> pa: I would be hugely surprised if the ubuntu devs would want to spend time changing this. The task switcher is very slick, very fast, works well and looks beautiful. There are more pressing priorities for improvement, imho
<pa> anyway, i hope there will be a second choice to that carousel
<pa> i find it completely unusable
<pa> it was already on windows
<pa> imagine on a touch
<k1l_> pa: what about the OSS hammer: "its OSS just code a better one"? :)
<mcphail> pa: you have used it on the Ubuntu phone?
<pa> mcphail, sadly yes
<mcphail> pa: and what do you find difficult?
<pa> the conclusion was "interesting. Far far from being ready"
<pa> mcphail, using it
<mcphail> hokay
<mcphail> interesting
<k1l_> with the swipe gestures that is a very intuitive task switcher following the swipe gesture
<pa> swipe gestures are okay, but could be better
<pa> the task switcher is not okay
<pa> because what it fails to provide is a sensible overview
<pa> if you have more than 4 apps open, you have to pass them all to find the one you want
<MCMiic> pa: I like the carousel for daily use. But you don’t have to use it there is the task bar on the left which also lists open applications.
<pa> MCMiic, yeah.. that would better go soon..
<MCMiic> ?
<k1l_> pa: which is a quite fast process on the carousel
<MCMiic> What do you mean?
<pa> i can use your arguments, guys: android doesn't have such bar :)
<pa> the so beloved launcher canonical keeps forcing everywhere is the most hated interface element of unity
<MCMiic> You seem hard to content…
<pa> together with the fact that on desktop it cant be relocated
<pa> MCMiic, well i used better interfaces
<MCMiic> I don’t use the bar because the carousel is fine for me
<pa> i wish ubuntu touch to be better
<pa> because i would like to use it
<MCMiic> I’d just like a gesture for closing an app without using the carousel.
<k1l_> ok, so ubuntu touch should be sailfish os. ok. we got that.
<mcphail> pa: I suspect choosing an Ubuntu phone was a mistake on your part, if you don't like Unity. What were you expecting..?
<pa> MCMiic, top swipe like on N9? :)
<MCMiic> But I think ubuntu touch has far more urgent problems than these details
<pa> mcphail, i didnt choose it. i tried it
<pa> k1l_, no please
<mcphail> pa: aah. Well, I'd suggest it isn't the platform for you as Unity isn't going away
<pa> k1l_, sailfish sadly is meego done wrong. those guys started from an amazing starting point, and managed to screw it in almost every detail
<pa> i think sailfish is even less usable than ubuntu touch
<pa> mcphail, well i know that. i hope unity to improve
<k1l_> pa: if you dont like unity. ubuntu touch will not be the GUI for you.
<MCMiic> Maybe plasma mobile then? I’d love to try it ^^
<pa> beside, if this is the attitude canonical keeps having, the firefoxOS end is close..
<pa> i mean "this is the way. stick to it or go elsewhere"
<k1l_> pa: sorry, but your attitude is even worse than what you accuse caninical for
<MCMiic> I did not fill that reporting bug on ubuntu touch, they listen, at least a bit ^^
<pa> k1l_, it's not for the simple fact that people complained for years about unity, and canonical just kept locking it down more and more
<k1l_> pa: the attitude is "we do it our way, if you want another one use the open source and make it better"
<k1l_> pa: there are enough other desktops. just use another one. there are millions of people fine with unity. just not the linux elite. they want their old gnome2 back.
<pa> i do use ubuntu with another DM
<k1l_> pa: that is fine
<pa> if i cant do the same with ubuntu touch it's very likely i'm not getting an ubuntu phone
<pa> and i fear, for canonical, that most of the users that use ubuntu without unity, will do the same
<k1l_> so make a better gui for ubuntu-touch
<pa> if it will get merged, i could think about i
<k1l_> afaik kde mobile uses the ubuntu-touch base for their stuff.
<pa> t
<pa> what i essentially would like is the N9 interface, with the problems fixed
<mcphail> pa: wishing doesn't help. Roll up your sleeves and do the work
<k1l_> then i would ask the n9 guys to do that. and not others to be the n9 os
<mcphail> pa: and don't expect everyone to share _your_ vision. There are more wishes than there are developers in the world
<pa> k1l_, n9 is dead as nokia does not exist anymore. some of the guys tried to create sailfish, and we see they screwed and because of that they are in troubles
<pa> mcphail, ok. but at least i tried ubuntu touch and im giving feedback. have you tried what im suggesting you to try?
<pa> look at some video at least
<mcphail> pa: no, because I'm not in the least bit interested. I have no will to port a UI to the phone. If you want to do it, go ahead or pay someone else to do it.
<pa> there you go.
<mcphail> pa: where did you get this sense of entitlement?
<pa> from the fact i bothered to check what is out there and what has been done before. you apparently can't care less about the rest, are content with your unity, and even if there are solutions which are much better, you are not in the least bit interested.
<pa> and if this is the sentiment in ubuntu and unity, well.
<pa> then bye
<pa> fail like firefox os or jolla
<JanC> I doubt any OS fails by losing 1 user  ;)
<JanC> unless that user is the financer of the OS
<yellabs-r2> depends on the user .. ;)
 * mcphail searches for one of those ragingly successful N9s to buy
<JanC> oh, the N9 was pretty good AFAIK
<k1l_> seems like everyone doesnt only want a android that isnt android, it needs to be meego that isnt meego now too.
<mcphail> JanC: but quality != success
<yellabs-r2> is this "happy news"?
<yellabs-r2> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-everything-you-need-to-know
<mcphail> yellabs-r2: of course!
<JanC> mcphail: the lack of success of the N9 wasn't really because of the OS design though
<mcphail> JanC: neither was the troll's assertion that adopting the Meego UI was going to be the key to Ubuntu's success or failure
<k1l_> i waited for a proper new qwertz smartphone very long after i bought my motorola milestone. i thought "everyone needs a keyboard slider". but the facts were: no on beside some few nerds wants that.
<yellabs-r2> finally convergence
<yellabs-r2> i had contact with Bq , for my E5 Phone , and asked about convergence
<yellabs-r2> they had never heard of it..
<yellabs-r2> can i use the usb to hmdi to get convergence ?
<yellabs-r2> on this phone ?
<JanC> mcphail: what I mean is that you can't use the lack of success of the N9 to dismiss its OS/UI design
<mcphail> yellabs-r2: not on the E5, I think
<yellabs-r2> E5 ubuntu edition
<k1l_> imho the bq phones cant do that.
<yellabs-r2> hmm, can i get usb to hdmi ?
<k1l_> the video output is not solded onto the SoC
<yellabs-r2> okey, so all i have to do is open it up , solder it and i am on my way to convergence.. ?
<mcphail> JanC: no, but you can't deny that MeeGo has been a failure
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<k1l_> yellabs-r2: well. it sounds quite easy :)
<mcphail> yellabs-r2: send pictures!
<JanC> mcphail: it mostly failed because of company politics & such
<k1l_> mcphail: no. it was only shutdown because it was too successful.
<mcphail> JanC: good things _did_ escape from Nokia, though. Qt, for example, didn't die the way MeeGo did
<JanC> many good things also died with Nokia  :)
<jfc> notes/reminders  - why export notes to enex file (without connecxion to evernote site ?
<ogra_> JanC, they arent dead ! they still produce car tires ;)
<k1l_> hihi
<JanC> ogra_: I mean their mobile division
<JanC> :)
<ogra_> :)
<JanC> they probably make a lot of other things still
<JanC> like networking equipment equipment (they just bought Alcatel-Lucent apparently)
<jfc> notes/reminders  - why export  .....  or  import ...... notes to enex file (without connecxion to evernote site ?
<JanC> and AFAIK they plan to sell mobile phones, tablets & such again too
<ogra_> yep, some chinese ones i heard
<JanC> maybe Canonical should try to get them to use Ubuntu  ;)
<JanC> they still _do_ have a well-known brand after all
<popey> mzanetti, Saviq I have interesting good and bad news. Have you tried associating a bluetooth game controller recently? (Specifically an Ouya one, which is a joypad and mouse combined)?
<popey> (by mouse I mean it has a touchpad area, so you get a mouse cursor when you associate it)
<popey> press _any_ button and it nukes unity/mir
<Saviq> popey, .crash file?
<popey> nope
<Saviq> interesting
<Saviq> popey, please clear ~/.cache/upstart/ before nuking and file a bug + attach unity8.log from there
<Saviq> popey, and see if syslog says anything about SIGSEGV
<popey> qtmir.surfaces: MirSurfaceItem::MirSurfaceItem
<popey> QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread.
<popey> (Parent is DashCommunicator(0xfe96b0), parent's thread is QThread(0xf1ef90), current thread is DashCommunicator(0xfe96b0)
<popey> UbuntuKeyboardInfo - socket error: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"
<popey> Fail to connect with service: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected", "Connection was disconnected before a reply was received")
<popey> Oops
<popey> thats the lines that appear as soon as I press a button
<Saviq> popey, and it exits "cleanly"...? interesting
<popey> Will do as you suggest and file a bug
<Saviq> popey, also, "sudo gdb -program `pidof unity8`" then "c" inside gdb, then touch
<Saviq> s/touch/button/
<Saviq> popey, this way we should be able to see if why it exits
<popey> Program received signal SIGTERM, Terminated.
<popey> 0xb6aa4fa8 in QV4::ExecutionEngine::qmlContextObject() const () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Qml.so.5
<greyback> anpok_: ^^ can Mir deal with game controllers at all? Or does it just ignore them?
<popey> Saviq, done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1542305
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1542305 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Pressing button on bluetooth game pad crashes unity" [Undecided,New]
<anpok_> greyback: libinput ignores them at the moment
<Saviq> popey, so something just tells unity8 to shut down ;P
<popey> heh
<Saviq> popey, you sure that button's not ctrl+alt+del or something :P
<popey> haha
<popey> I actually don't know what that button does
<popey> probably "A"
<mcphail> ogra_: I have Nokian tyres. They're great!
<popey> associated gamepad with my desktop and I get nothing in xev, no matter what button I press - but the mouse works
<anpok_> greyback: there were a few discussions on that topic on the wayland devel list..
<anpok_> iirc the last consensus was 'no'
<greyback> anpok_: fair enough. Was just curious in case you knew about mir and gamepads, if it would explain popey's crash above
<popey> shame, i wanted to test out some game ideas with a gamepad
<anpok_> oh
<anpok_> too bad.. for now people are still forced to directly open respective evdev devices..
<ogra_> which confinement makes kind of impossible
<popey> yup, can't do that at all.
<OerHeks> yay, march! http://www.zdnet.com/article/here-comes-the-first-ubuntu-linux-tablet/
<dobey> popey: obviously you need to write a gamepad-service that has a trust prompt and proxies all device interaction through an annoying dbus API :)
<ogra_> which surely improves latency a lot :P
<yellabs-r2> any news on whatsapp , will it come to ubuntu phone ?
<yellabs-r2> my wife asks .. ;)
<matv1> yellabs-r2 there is a wishlist for ubuntu on https://uappexplorer.com/wishlist
<matv1> she could +1 the whatsapp wish
<yellabs-r2> lot of apps on the list are actually services of big company's
<yellabs-r2> what is the main focus of the coming development of the touch, wich direction is it going ?
<pmcgowan> right we need some momentum and volume for them to be sufficiently interested
<jdstrand> mcphail: regarding malicoius app question: both
<mcphail> jdstrand: thanks. I'd been pondering the dangers of sideloader apps
<mcphail> *sideloaded
<matv1> yellabs-r2 convergence, and after that outer space :)
<yellabs-r2> convergence , the news ( tablet ubuntu now in store )  did say it has convergence > it needs more work i guess ?
<matv1> yellabs-r2 yes, but then these things never stop
<yellabs-r2> you are right, its for ever beta ...
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<matv1> yellabs-r2 haha thats not exactly what i meant
<matv1> but it´s kinda complicated :D
<yellabs-r2> outer space , that never stops ?
<yellabs-r2> :P
<matv1> also if people would just quit muckin about with their game pads and get a move on we´d be somewhere
<yellabs-r2> so about the whats app, is it not just asking nicely over at whatsapp developers to add the ubuntu touch to the https://web.whatsapp.com/
<yellabs-r2> and then it works .. ..
<matv1> yellabs-r2 I would certainly do that If that´s high on your wishlist
<matv1> every person asking counts
<yellabs-r2> sorry to aks so much..
<yellabs-r2> but whats the backend of the ubuntu phone browser ?
<yellabs-r2> webkit .. ?
<pmcgowan> yellabs-r2, have you tried the webwhatsapp in the store?
<pmcgowan> the backend is chromium content api
<garro> Why whatsapp when you can have telegram?
<yellabs-r2> ah i see its actually webkit
<yellabs-r2> based on ..
<yellabs-r2> garoo , why not both , more choice = better ?
<yellabs-r2> *garro
<matv1> garro +1. its just about better and safer in every way. I have never looked back since I switched
<matv1> but it´s a personal choice
<matv1> ofcource it would require that any client they bring to the store would be open source
<matv1> that might be a problem for them
<yellabs-r2> sure there are more important matters then whatsapp
<pmcgowan> we dont require apps to be open source
<garro> I beg to differ, because Whatsapp now apply censorship
<jdstrand> mcphail: you should still be careful of sideloaded apps since they can specify whatever security policy they want
<dobey> just don't talk to people. most secure chat ever. :)
<garro> that's not a chat
<dobey> it's inner chat
<garro> LOL
<garro> it's good sometimes, but I need also a service that let me chat with other people
<garro> without being spyed
<garro> nor censored
<dobey> well good luck :)
<garro> Telegram seems to be a good service
<matv1> pmcgowan we may have to be carefull how we phrase things like this then :)
<matv1> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/
<pmcgowan> mathe platform is open, doesnt mean apps are :)
<pmcgowan> sorry matv1
<rpadovani> hello all guys, I'm having issues creating 15.04 chroot on 16.04 host. I have the sdk ppa team and the system is updated. This is the error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14887864/
<rpadovani> Any hint? :)
<matv1> pmcgowan yes, if only, in a perfect world
<popey> ooh, rpadovani i had that the other day!
<dobey> matv1: "everything is as it should be"
<popey> (hello btw)
<popey> zbenjamin_, ^^ see that from rpadovani - i had that in docker, thought it was a docker thing, turns out maybe not
<popey> rpadovani, anything special about your setup?
<matv1> pmcgowan i hope you at least ´urge´them to open-source anything they bring to the store ?
<rpadovani> nothing at all, I also tried to purge everything, delete cache and config and reinstall it
<dobey> matv1: do you urge every web site you access to open source all their content?
<matv1> dobey i´m not sure that´s a legitimate comparison
<matv1> in fact i am sure its not :)
<dobey> matv1: why not? you don't use an open source browser? :)
<dobey> matv1: why should facebook make an open source client app, but not open source the software running on their server and provide open access to their APIs?
<matv1> dobey i never said they shouldnt
<dobey> matv1: you implied we should advocate for one, but suggest a comparison to advocating for the other, is invalid
<matv1> its just not the same thing. I am a user. not a platform
<dobey> matv1: besides, ubuntu on the phone is not a fully open stack anyway.
<matv1> i know, base firmware and such
<dobey> matv1: you imply your opinion is irrelevant because you are a single person? so what relevance is canonical's opinion compared to Google, Apple, and Microsoft?
<dobey> sure, if Canonical had Google's resources, meaningful advocations for open source clients, and open source drivers, could be made.
<dobey> alas, it is not the case
<matv1> dobey in the comparison (fwiw) a platform is something you have to have before you can stick things on top of them. Like apps. in the user-website analogy the user would be more like the app
<matv1> a website user needs a website. a website doenst realy need to have a user to be a website
<dobey> matv1: no, in that analogy the browser is the platform
<matv1> ah different analogy
<matv1> this is getting pretty meta
<matv1> awsum
<dobey> not really
<dobey> an app doesn't need a user to be an app
<JanC> does anybody know what bq tablet will be released with Ubuntu?
<matv1> dobey I am not sure this is getting us anywhere :) anyway Ubuntu being -largely- open source as a platform must mean they care about it. It is not a casual choice. Why not try and convince app makers why we believe that is important?
<JanC> Aquaris M10 HD or Aquaris M10 Full HD ?
<pmcgowan> matv1, afaik the vast majority of the store apps are open, but I do not have stats
<matv1> pmcgowan I know. this is mostly an academical discusion :)
<JanC> dobey: even Google hasn't managed to get open source drivers :)
<matv1> But I hope that whatsapp when they do come to the store, come with an open source client. And I dont mind telling them that
<dobey> JanC: assuming they've been pressuring anyone for it, but Android isn't all open source either
<dobey> matv1: tell them :)
<matv1> I will. Can I tell them dobey agrees ?
<dobey> it would be great if they released an open source client
<pmcgowan> JanC, Full HD per http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet/devices
<dobey> but i probably still won't use it
<JanC> dobey: they said they (= some people inside Google) tried at least, IIRC
<matv1> haha me neither
<dobey> JanC: i guess they didn't try very hard, given they bought motorola and still don't have open drivers :)
<JanC> Motorola doesn't make GPUs
<JanC> pmcgowan: that says "Full HD (1080p) camera"
<dobey> GPU is only one of many things
<JanC> pmcgowan: but 1.5GHz seems to indicate the Full HD version
<dobey> but they didn't make a nexus device either
<genii> I'm pretty sure Motorola has licensed PowerVR from Imagination Technologies, and builds processors which have this
<pmcgowan> JanC, let me check
<JanC> I'm pretty sure Motorola uses SoCs from other companies (mostly at least)?
<pmcgowan> JanC, I am told Full HD
<JanC> pmcgowan: told by Canonical or bq?
<pmcgowan> Canonical peson with one in hands
<JanC> okay
<JanC> I ask because on-line news reports seem to be divided
<pmcgowan> yep a bit confusing
<JanC> so might be useful to clarify that  :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: ping
<mariogrip> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> mariogrip: hey, were you able to finish rebuilding on 15.04?
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, no different
<mhall119> exactly the same errors?
<mariogrip> yes
<mhall119> tvoss: ^^ so it looks like this wasn't caused by toolchain mismatch
<mhall119> tvoss: abeato: can you guys help mariogrip debug this mir problem?
<tvoss> mhall119, it's not a mir problem
<mhall119> well, it's a problem preventing Mir from running
<tvoss> mhall119, sure, but it's a problem with the android side of things, I will read the code, but there is not much else I can do without a phone
<mhall119> tvoss: dpm has one we could get to you if needed, he'll be back on Monday
<tvoss> mhall119, my plate is pretty much full tbh
<mhall119> hopefully abeato can help then
<mhall119> or maybe ondra if it's on the Android side
<abeato> mhall119, I share plate with tvoss right now :)
<abeato> mhall119, after mwc things should get better
<mhall119> abeato: you're not going to have a fairphone to demo at MWC if we don't get help before then
<ondra> mhall119 is that fairphone 2?
<victorp> mhall119, we are 100% aware of that
<victorp> mhall119, the team is working in a priority list and if we can help on the fairphone before we will, but we have other blocking issues that must be resolve first, if those are cleared soon then great if not then we understand that fairphone might not be present at mwc stand
<victorp> well, at least not turn on
<victorp> abeato, tvoss|dinner^^
<mhall119> victorp: ack, as long as everyone is aware
<victorp> yes, I think the whole world is aware of it now
<ogra_> spread more wisdom !
<ogra_> :)
<victorp> ogra_, could help :P
<ogra_> heh
<victorp> ogra_ free?
 * victorp hugs ogra_
<ogra_> lol, no, MWC seems to also be an interesting snappy target ;)
 * ogra_ hugs victorp 
<victorp> :0
<mcphail> jdstrand: yes. I was thinking it would be good to have an app like Permy, but aimed at click packages _before_ they are sideloaded
<jdstrand> mcphail: running the review tools on it would be a great step
<jdstrand> apt-get install click-reviewers-tools
<jdstrand> click-review /path/to/click
<jdstrand> that will tell you if it is doing anything weird with the security policy, etc (that is what the store runs)
<mcphail> jdstrand: thanks!
<jdstrand> np :)
<dobey> well, there's probably a reason it isn't in the store and "doing things weird with security policy" is a primary reason
<mcphail> dobey: yep, but there are many reasons an app can't make it to the store, and most reasons are not malicious
<dobey> mcphail: well, review-tool won't tell you if it's malicious. you'll have to read the source to figure that out
<mcphail> dobey: agreed, but I'm just looking to see if an app asks for something reasonable (such as access to sd card) or unreasonable (such as allowed to run a service which isnt needed)
<mcphail> dobey: i wouldn'5 have the knowledge to do a full source code audit
<dobey> mcphail: the review tool won't tell you if it's trying to run a service though
<mcphail> dobey: aargh. That's what I was hoping for.
<mcphail> dobey: by 'service' I mean something which adds an upstart job. Thougt that had to be done via hooks, and hoped the review tool would pick those up
<dobey> mcphail: also, even "unconfined" security policy apps are still limited to the app lifecycle policy. you'd have to open up the click and examine things to see if it has a .desktop file that's trying to run an "app" which doesn't havea  UI (which is then somewhat free of lifecycle management)
<dobey> mcphail: no, clicks can't install new upstart jobs
<mcphail> dobey: ok. Someone had told me non-default store apps could do that
<dobey> mcphail: i don't think so, no. being in the store or not doesn't change the basics of what can be included in a .click
<mcphail> dobey: I think it was mzanetti who mentioned that apps in the Open Store might be able to do that. I probably got it wrong
<mcphail> dobey: That led me to worry that a hook would start the service before the app was opened, and before it could be inspected with Permy
<dobey> mcphail: not afaict. there is i think an issue where "apps" (.desktop files) which run the main process which doesn't have a gui that connects to mir and has a window in unity8, will not be paused; and some things were trying to rely on that, but i am not entirely sure if that's still the case
<jdstrand> mcphail: there is no way to start a service in click. what you may be thinking of is there is an app (iirc) in the store that allows you to add an exception for an app for application lifecycle
<mcphail> dobey: yes, that still works. I abuse that in one of my apps
<jdstrand> mcphail: that would allow an app, when launched, to launch a long running process in the background
<jdstrand> but there is nothing in click for a background service
<dobey> oh right, there's that tweak app that allows you to do that too i guess
<jdstrand> I haven't done that myself, but istr people doing stuff like that
<mcphail> jdstrand: ok. mzanetti had mentioned something when we were talking about putting syncthing in the Open Store. I didnt really understand how the upstart job would be added. I assumed there was a hook
<jdstrand> maybe that is future work. there currently isn't a hook
<dobey> i don't think a hook to allow adding upstart jobs is going to be the solution to the background processing problem
<dobey> many reasons, not least of which is that we're moving away from upstart
 * tvoss gets back to putting finishing touches on feedback to lifecycle bugs
<sergiusens> popey, pmcgowan hey, is it a known issue that the notes/evernote integration does not support shared notes?
<sergiusens> my lovely wife switched to an ubuntu phone and she can't see my shared notepads
<mzanetti> dobey, fwiw, if an app is unconfined it can create an upstart file
<mzanetti> also, openstore has a feature to generate an upstart file for packages that have a service hook in the manifest
<mcphail> mzanetti: so this wouldn't be automatically available to a sideloaded .click package which didn't have full unconfined permissions? That's good to know
<dobey> mzanetti: well, "an unconfined app can create" is different from "a click package can include." an unconfined app can't create the upstart file until after it's been run, so you'd have to examine the code to verify whether it does that or not. as for service hook, how are you doing that? openstore requires installing a .deb that has that hook?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-06
<NwS> OMG that bezels on the Ubuntu tablet -.-"
<NwS> those*
<NwS> or that bezel w.e
<NwS> Why can't BQ create something prettier? fml
<yellabs-r2> hello and , goodmorming
<yellabs-r2> yesterday we talked about the video stutter on Bq E5 ubuntu edition with ubuntu OTA-9
<yellabs-r2> i tried some other sites with video , and on some its the same issue ( stutter )
<yellabs-r2> now as i was thinking about it, could it be that maybe its stuttering on buffering ?
<yellabs-r2> and when it would buffer ( or read ahead ) a bit more , it would be solved ?
<yellabs-r2> what do you think ?
 * yellabs-r2 background
<vs__> hello everybody. i have a question. can connect ubuntu phone to linux mint cinnamon 17.3?
<CheeryLee> J
<CheeryLee> Is anybody here?
<CheeryLee> Can you help me with porting?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What's your problem? Ask your question right away.
<CheeryLee>  I built the image for my tablet, but I don't know how to flash it
<CheeryLee> Rootstock-ng doesn't work for me.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What's wrong?
<CheeryLee> It copies the files of the image in /cache. But after rebooting these files disappear.
<CheeryLee> I did everything as written in porting article (besides AppArmor).
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What does you mean "disappear"? Did you flash boot and recovery partition?
<CheeryLee> Sure. Before flashing system.img and Ubuntu tarball I flashed boot.img and recovery.img
<CheeryLee> Recovery works fine.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What do you mean "disappear", anyway? Like, how do you know that they disappear?
<CheeryLee_> Oh, disconnect
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee_: What do you mean "disappear", anyway? Like, how do you know that they disappear?
<CheeryLee_> So, when rootstock-ng finishes it's operations, I reboot the tablet. After it I got cycle reboot.
<CheeryLee_> Through TWRP I can view the root folder
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee_: Hey hey hey, you shouldn't have TWRP. Flash "Ubuntu" recovery.
<CheeryLee_> I was convinced that android folder doesn't create in root.
<CheeryLee_> No, I use TWRP for file management
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee_: I think there's no problem with rootstock-touch-ng
<CheeryLee_> Even if I use ubuntu recovery, the situation will not change
<CheeryLee_> I have no /android folder in root.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee_: Anyway, when you get a bootloop (that's the word), do you get Ubuntu word with 5 dots on the purple background?
<CheeryLee_> No. I get Samsung logo. Nothing else.
<CheeryLee_> It seems that the kernel does not see the ramdisk.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee_: Create bootloop, go to recovery (Don't let phone power off), then run "cat /proc/last_kmsg" in recovery (any recovery will do).
<CheeryLee_> Hmm. How can I turn to recovery without rebooting?
<CheeryLee_> ADB doesn't work
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee_: Press recovery combo keys when the phone reboots.
<CheeryLee_> I I have done it many times, but last_kmsg is absent
<CheeryLee_> I have no it
<CheeryLee_> Maybe my kernel doesn't want to be flashed? :D
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee_: I don't think so. Let me think....
<mariogrip> is the wiki down or is it just me?
<CheeryLee> No. It works fine
<mariogrip> humm, that's weird. it works with firefox...
<mariogrip> not in chrome
<CheeryLee> Hmm. I just tried the wiki in my Chrome and it works. Try to clean your cache.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What does your bootloop look like? Samsung logo appears, briefly disappear, then re-appear, all without your intervention. Is that right?
<CheeryLee> Yes, it is
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: BTW, what's your tablet's model?
<CheeryLee> Galaxy Note 10.1 N8000
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: When bootloop happen, try pressing only volume up and not pressing power button.
<CheeryLee> OK, i'm going to try now. Don't go leave please
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Does it works?
<CheeryLee> Rootstock-ng now. Still waiting
<CheeryLee> I completely forgot! When rootstock comes to 'adding android system image to installation' recovery blinking in second.
<CheeryLee> And process doesn't finish.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: That's strange. Could you try again?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What's on the terminal when it fails?
<CheeryLee> 'adding android system image to installation'
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: And it goes to prompt?
<CheeryLee> Now I get that: 'Invalid sparse file format at header magi. Failed to read sparse file'
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: run "file $OUT/system.img" and give me the result.
<CheeryLee> Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=7737b09a-291e-a752-a883-f5e38364b952, volume name "SYSTEM" (extents) (large files)
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: I see now why rootstock-touch-install doesn't work. Finding the way to solve.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Run "sed -i.bak 's#simg2img \$SYSIMG \$WORKDIR/system.img.raw#\0 || cp $SYSIMG $WORKDIR/system.img.raw#' rootstock-touch-install" in project-rootstock-ng directory
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Then try running rootstock-touch-install again
<CheeryLee> Still this error
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Does the flashing continue?
<CheeryLee> The flashing process ended but I got bootloop
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Then press volume up when bootloop happens
<CheeryLee> Nothing happens when pressing
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Did you hold it?
<CheeryLee> Sure
<CheeryLee> Now I check /system folder. It's empty.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: That's correct. System files sits in /data/ubuntu.img
<CheeryLee> Hmm... I have only /data/media.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: The partition is probably not mounted.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Let's do some experiment. Run 'ls /dev/block/platform'
<CheeryLee> I get dw_mmc and s3c-sdhci.2
<CheeryLee> My partitions stores in /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc/by-name/
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: OK, now 'ls /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc/by-name/boot'
<CheeryLee> /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc/by-name/BOOT
<CheeryLee> Thats what I get
<peat-psuwit> 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/dw_mmc/by-name/BOOT bs=16 count=1'
<CheeryLee> And?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: reboot, wishing to get fastboot mode
<CheeryLee> My device doesn't support fastboot. Only Heimdall and Odin.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Oh, how can I forget that?
<CheeryLee> So, I need to reflash the kernel?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: I'm sorry. Re-flash boot.img
<CheeryLee> Ok. It's done.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: I'm out of idea to help solving your problem. Sorry.
<CheeryLee> It's sad. I had high hopes. :c
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: BTW, do you have console=tty0 in your kernel cmdline?
<CheeryLee> Yep.
<CheeryLee> And when compilation finishes I get the kernel which has a many 0 bites files.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What files?
<CheeryLee> In initramfs.cpio.gz. In folder bin and sbin
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: where?
<CheeryLee> boot.img contaims initramfs.cpio.gz and zImage, right?
<CheeryLee> contains*
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Right.
<CheeryLee> So, in initramfs.cpio.gz. In folder bin and sbin
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Ok. Ther're probably symlinks to Busybox multi-call binary.
<CheeryLee> Oh, sure. I did not take it into account
<CheeryLee> How can I make sure that boot.img was flashed on my device?
<CheeryLee> I think it doesn't want to flash.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: How do you flash it, BTW? In recovery?
<CheeryLee> Through Heimdall
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Try 'md5sum /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc/by-name/BOOT' in recovery, and 'md5sum boot.img' on your computer.
<CheeryLee> It's different
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Then try flashing in recovery
<CheeryLee> Hmm, but i have IMG, not ZIP
<CheeryLee> I need to create it myself?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: 'dd if=boot.img of=/dev/block/platform/dw_mmc/by-name/BOOT'
<CheeryLee> Run on computer or adb shell?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: adb shell, in recovery
<CheeryLee> No space left on device
<CheeryLee> Thats what i wrote
<CheeryLee> Kernel contains the files that take up space
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: that's strange.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: I think boot partition maybe really have not enough space to hold boot image.
<CheeryLee> How can I extend it?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Maybe hiemdal can help. But I really don't know.
<CheeryLee> That's strange. I just extracted initramfs.cpio.gz and got 7.2 MBytes.
<CheeryLee> So, when i delete symlinks, the size decreases.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: I have to go now. See you again next time.
<CheeryLee> Thanks for your reply! I will try to extend my boot partition.
<taiebot> Eh eh looks like the Mx5 pro will be a reality \o/ look what as landed 3 days ago online https://github.com/meizuosc/m576
<matv1> taiebot well spotted!
<tathhu> :o
<tathhu> damn
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-07
<lotuspsychje> could this be interesting for the topic? http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<n1cky> I'm noticing a lot of curl 404's when running my initial phablet-dev-bootstrap, is that safe to ignore?
<CheeryLee> j
<CheeryLee> If I remove symlinks in my kernel, is it start?
<CheeryLee> Anybody answer me?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What symlink? In boot.img's initramfs?
<CheeryLee> Yep
<CheeryLee> I know why my kernel doesn't start. I have no /android directory in root and android-ramdisk.img.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: What root? You mean system.img?
<CheeryLee> I mean /
<CheeryLee> The root of whole files on device
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: "/" has no meaning without context. Anything can be "/" (think multiple OSes installed on the same machine)
<CheeryLee> It is place that contains boot, cache, sys, system folders etc.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: How do you discover that? In recovery?
<CheeryLee> Yes.
<CheeryLee> For example, Meizu MX4 Ubuntu has android folder in root.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: I don't think thats where it should be. run 'mount /data' and see if there's /data/ubuntu.img
<CheeryLee> Not found.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: what's in /data?
<CheeryLee> Android files
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: That's strange. Are there any of android-data, system-data or user-data in /data?
<CheeryLee> Hard to say... For example, there is dalvik-cache folder.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: So there's not those 3 dirs and ubuntu.img, right? Then I think there's problem with flasing process.
<CheeryLee> Yep. There are only Android folders.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: use TWRP to "format" data partition, and then try using rootstock-touch-install again.
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> are there differences between ubuntu qml and qt qml ?
<dobey> qml itself? no. there is ubuntu-ui-toolkit however, and some qtquick modules are not installed on the phone
<aLeSD_> dobey, so ... if I develop in qt quick ... I can deploy the app into ubuntu-touch ?
<dobey> aLeSD_: depends on how few APIs you use.
<aLeSD_> dobey, what do you mean ?
<dobey> aLeSD_: as i said, all of qtquick is not installed on the phone. ubuntu-ui-toolkit is the supported way to create UI for a phone app
<dobey> aLeSD_: if you want to use extra things, you may need to ship modules yourself in your app's package
<dobey> also, there is #ubuntu-app-devel for questions like this :)
<aLeSD_> ah ... ok . Tahnks
<CheeryLee> peat-psuwit: Now I have system.img in /data. Whats next?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: 'mkdir /cache/system' then 'mount -o loop /data/system.img /cache/system/'
<CheeryLee> Next?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: See if there's /cache/system/boot/android-ramdisk.img
<CheeryLee> No, I have no it.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Err, sorry. /cache/system/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img ?
<CheeryLee> Yes, I have it.
<CheeryLee> Maybe I need to add android-ramdisk.img into system.img?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: No no no. I misremember the location.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: run 'mkdir /cache/android-system' then 'mount -o loop /cache/system/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img /cache/android-system'
<CheeryLee> Yes, in /cache/android-system/boot I have ramdisk
<mimecar> good evening
<CheeryLee> Good.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Then I guessed the problem is withing boot.img. Out of idea how to debug if you can't get into recovery right after bootloop without holding power button.
<CheeryLee> But recovery working.
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: It's something in initramfs, or the init.
<CheeryLee> Maybe some flags in config script are wrong?
<CheeryLee> Init in initramfs or android-ramdisk.img?
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: I mean init in /data/system.img (upstart)
<peat-psuwit> CheeryLee: Could you try holding volume up button when it bootloop again?
<CheeryLee> I tried. Nothing happens.
<_Sponge> https://redd.it/445o1y
<_Sponge> Is the tablet going to have a sim card ?
<_Sponge> hi mimecar.
<mimecar> hi _Sponge
<mimecar> it seems that the tablet does not include SIM
<_Sponge> mimecar: That's a shame.
<mimecar> We will know all the details at MWC
<_Sponge> I guess you could use the Convergence Phone as a Wifi Hotspot.
<mimecar> you can use the phone as a Wifi Hotspot
<_Sponge> sounds good = I like catch.
<_Sponge> Oh my old netbook: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KS2YRGggmQ
<Thorondor> Hi All, I'm trying to port a program that was using QOpenGLWidget to ubuntu touch. I realized this isn't supported in this platform and tried to move to something QtQuick based. Now my program is able to render but I cannot trigger asynchronous renderings from other threads... Any hints on how could I achieve that? I tried setting a signal connected to the window::update() slot, but the scene doesn
<Thorondor> 't get rendered automatically
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-30
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> will Meizu MX4 move to 16.04 in the future?
<mardy> morphis: hi! I was checking oxide code; is it fine if hybris_camera_initialize() is called more than once?
<morphis> mardy: it shouldn't hurt
<mardy> morphis: ok, thanks
<morphis> mardy: have some improvement in the pipe I will push somewhere soon
<morphis> mardy: I guess you only need this in xenial, right?
<mardy> morphis: excellent!
<mardy> morphis: well, I'd say xenial and later releases
<morphis> ok
<zzarr> will xenial come to current phones?
<zzarr> (like my MX4?)
<davmor2> zzarr: I don't think the kernel supports the newer features of xenial which is what prevented the move much earlier iirc
<brunch875> that's it, I'm getting a fairphone next
<zzarr> davmor2, it's the android drivers that are built for and older kernel?
<zzarr> (which prevents using a newer kernel?)
<davmor2> zzarr: not sure on the why's just know there was a reason that prevented it already and from memory was to do with the android stack and kernels
<zzarr> okey, what would be needed i order to run a newer kernel? (new drivers?)
<davmor2> yeap so the chip manufacturer, then the android kernel, then the board manufacturer and then the phone manufacturer and then filter all that down to us
<zzarr> does not sound promising, what will happen when there's a phone with a newer kernel/xenial with the phone I have?
<zzarr> will all work be discontinued?
<zzarr> or is there a plan to let kernel 4.4 piggyback on 3.10 or 3.14 (or something like that?)
<zzarr> I'm thinking something like a vm
<camako> oSoMoN, hi I'm trying to test unity8 on the desktop with the new Mir. My webbrowser-app doesn't seem to be working. Is there any setup required?
<davmor2> camako: known issues are it doesn't like nvidia gfx and snapcraft lastest shortened the link for running the app meaning it doesn't start because the app doesn't exist fixes for the last is in progress the first is still being looked at I believe
<zzarr> davmor2, if this side is http://forum.flymeos.com/thread-7697-1-1.html correct that the MX4 supports Android 7 which according to this site http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/51651/which-android-runs-which-linux-kernel runs kernel 4.4.1 it should be possible to run xenial on the MX4
<zzarr> but I don't know if it's correct
<davmor2> zzarr: on arm64?
<dobey> zzarr: note that a lot of devices have newer android system, but still use old kernels too
<dobey> davmor2: arm64 isn't a requirement for making xenial/snaps work.
<dobey> and arale isn't arm64 anyway
<zzarr> nope, the MX4 have a 32bit SoC
<oSoMoN> camako, is this with the unity8 snap, or with unity8 installed from deb?
<camako> oSoMoN, unity8 installed from a deb
<camako> It still complains about EGL/GL
<oSoMoN> camako, does this look like bug #1590561 ?
<ubot5> bug 1590561 in Oxide "webbrowser-app crashes on startup on fresh zesty Unity8: No suitable EGL configs found" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590561
<camako> oSoMon, indeed it does
<camako> sorry can't look in the bug... on the U8 side atm with no browser :-)
<oSoMoN> heh
 * camako switches back to U7
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-31
<Guyango> hello
<Guyango> Anybody try installing ubuntu touch on gt-s6802 phone
<Guyango> need some advice
<matv2> Guyango I think you may find more help over at ubports. Either the irc channel or their own forums on ubports.com
<matv2> but i believe the samsung galaxy series have proven to be extremely diffifult to port
<matv2> ah
<zub> Hi. Why is Ubuntu SDK using "gcc" as CXX (c++ compiler) for CMake?
<zub> Is this intentional? It causes issues when C++ executable is being built: one has to explicitly add libstdc++.
<zub> it's passed here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/ubuntukitmanager.cpp#L576
<zub> (I'd have expected g++ to be used. And this can be unspecified and the debian MultiArchCross.cmake file would handle it.)
<dobey> zub: it should be using g++
<dobey> zub: also, #ubuntu-app-devel is probably a better place for questions about the sdk itself. it sounds like that's either a bug or a configuration problem, though
<zub> dobey: ok, I'll try to ask there
<zub> I suspect it's typo/bug, but wanted to ask if anybody knows
<mterry> Does launching snaps work for anybody else in unity8 snap?  I just get them spinning their wheels, never coming up
<mterry> Not sure why yet
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-01
<bumblehead> hi is there a recommended way to update unity 8 in 16.10?
<bumblehead> I would like to use cool new unity 8
<mterry> kgunn: do apps launch for you in unity8 snap these days?
<kgunn> mterry: i tried yday and yes
<kgunn> well...i guess i should modulate that answer....
<kgunn> fwiw, i think i launched calculator, calendar
<kgunn> browser still crashed (but its a browser bug)
<kgunn> mterry: are you finding issue?
<mterry> kgunn: awesome...  Good.  So I'm only one so far that has a broken setup.  Makes it hard for me to work on u8 interfaces tho...  I'll try to set up a fresh xenial VM and work in it
<mterry> Yeah something happened and now nothing works for me
<kgunn> mterry: if you need to play the "what's on your machine" game...i'm available :)
<kgunn> mterry: and lemme give it a shot right now just to be sure
<mterry> kgunn: Naw I've already tried reinstalling all my snaps to no avail
<kgunn> mterry: fwiw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23905969/
<mterry> kgunn: run unity8-snap-install to get latest versions
<mterry> kgunn: then retry?
<kgunn> sure
<kgunn> yeah, realized those might be aged
<kgunn> huh, ubuntu-app-platform still latest...
<kgunn> wow...this is taking a while
<mterry> Lotta app goodness
<kgunn> mterry: updated...and now it's terrible, i see no apps in the scope or in the app drawer
<kgunn> :(
<mterry> kgunn: woah that's worse than I'm seeing
<mterry> gotta run to lunch
<mterry> tedg_: ^ even worse behavior?  I think it's something different than I'm seeing, but figured you oughta know about
<davmor2> kgunn: the apps scope got removed a while ago, jibel reported issues with apps not being visible in the app drawer
<dobey> davmor2: the apps scope did not get removed a while ago
<dobey> the change in u8 which removes the dependency on it is literally sitting in zesty-proposed right now
<dobey> we decided we should remove it, a few weeks ago i guess. but it's only just now actually happening there
<davmor2> dobey: it did from snap which is what I thought we were talking about
<dobey> davmor2: no it didn't. because unity8 depends on it
<dobey> davmor2: it just was always blank in the snap because it was broken
<davmor2> dobey: well hidden then
<dobey> nope. just blank
<dobey> failing to run
<dobey> crashing if you will :)
<davmor2> dobey: in snaps I only see two scopes music and video
<dobey> oh, maybe it actually got dropped out of the snap then when i asked mterry to pull it out of snapcraft.yaml last week, but unity8 still has some dependency on it, so slightly surprised if so.
<mterry> dobey: it had a recommends, which I don't think the snap follows
<mterry> I believe when it was dropped from snapcraft.yaml, it was dropped from the snap
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> well hopefully soon we can drop it from the archive too
<mterry> Dropping code always feels nice
<jibel> kgunn, yeah, if you reboot sometimes the drawer is partially populated, sometimes completely empty, sometimes correct, it depends on the direction of the wind apparently
<mterry> :(  snappy stuff ideally has less variables
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-02
<Meseekly> hello
<Meseekly> is anyone about for help?
<Meseekly> hi.
<Meseekly> hello?
<Meseekly> I was hoping for some assistance, no one is available?
<Orka> hi, i try to install touch but i briqued it
<Orka> i open it and i have two pin VCOM and AVDD... i would like know if that is the tty pin ?
<Orka> for try to unbrick
<Orka> it's an mpman 702 if i don't miss
<Orka> misstake
<Orka> please try to help me for acces to this tablette... may be an url or else for know more about...
<Orka> i'm waiting
<zzarr> hello! what parts of the kernel that 3.14 don't have does systemd require?
<Orka> ok i have env 5V and 8V on this pin... it's serial tty or usb tty ??
<mterry> kgunn: Mir works in virt-manager right?
<mterry> But not VirtualBox?
<kgunn> mterry: definitely works in VMM
<kgunn> mterry: i think VirtBox relies on very old GEM model...and doesn't work
<kgunn> mterry: VM i think can work with a workaround....
<mterry> kgunn: bummer.  I was getting a black screen in VMM, and hoped it wasn't my fault  :P
<kgunn> mterry: well...mir0.26 just released...so depends i suppose on what all you're attempting
<kgunn> if snaps+debs...you might get issues
<mterry> kgunn: just trying to get into u8 session
<dobey> mterry: snap on classic in the vm?
<kgunn> so system compositor (deb) mir isn't matching the mir inside the u8-session snap
<dobey> try apt update && apt upgrade in the host system
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661216
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1661216 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "black screen with unity8 session snap" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> or i guess you are updated, which is why it broke, because the snap is older
<mterry> dobey: snap on classic in the VM, yes
<mterry> I thought I had updated.  Will double confirm
<dobey> mterry: yeah you did. that's why it broke. you'll need the new snap version when it's done rebuilding
<mterry> dobey: ah  :P
<mterry> thx
<dobey> ted just started a snap rebuild a few minutes ago
<mterry> Snap uploads from LP to store are timing out again...  I've been retrying for a while, maybe I'll get through.  But heads up
<mterry> Yikes, went through after like 6 retries
<ogra_> mterry, well, see kalikiana in #snappy or SweetShark on #snappy-internal ...
<ogra_> seems you are not alone
<mterry> :-/
<ubang4bucks> whats the mater mterry?
<ubang4bucks> is ubuntu-touch able to run on generic android devices?
<mcphail> ubang4bucks: It would need ported to an individual device, which seems like a non-trivial endeavour
 * ogra_ wonders what a "generic android device" is ... isnt that a contradiction in itself ?? 
<mcphail> "generic" and "android" sets do not intersect
<ogra_> yeah
<ubang4bucks> the same can be said for the pc world
<ogra_> not really
<dobey> well, sure
<ubang4bucks> you want to start discusion?
<ubang4bucks> ogra_: ?
<dobey> but there's only macs and generic x86
<ogra_> you dont need to recompile half of the OS to run the same OS on a desktop PC and on a laptop
<ogra_> (as long as both are x86 at least)
<ubang4bucks> why do you need to recompile?
<dobey> so really only two bootloaders you have to deal with
<ogra_> ask google
<ogra_> they designed android that way
<dobey> you don't need to recompile everything
<ogra_> large chunks though
<ubang4bucks> you only need to recompile for difrent cpus
<dobey> no, you need specific kernels for specific android devices, for their specific binary drivers to work
<ogra_> and specific android versions
<dobey> and then you need some specific services in an android base system for that to work
<dobey> and then the hbyris layer to support those android versions
<ogra_> you cant just mix-mash android 4.4 and 6.x bits
<dobey> well you can
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> sure, but they might not be functional
<dobey> plenty of devices still running kernel 3.4 with android 6.x system
<ogra_> oh, i meantr the services you referred to
<ubang4bucks> why would you compile 4.4 since the last one is 6
<dobey> and that's devices from manufacturers
<ogra_> ubang4bucks, because there is no port of 6x to the particular device you want to use ?
<dobey> current android is 7
<ubang4bucks> but 6 is must used
<ubang4bucks> most
<ogra_> ubang4bucks, so show me an image for my galaxy s2
<dobey> well 7 has only been out a couple months, and was held back to be special for google's new phones
<dobey> but it doesn't matter
<dobey> there is no generic android image that you can just throw on any device
<ogra_> right
<dobey> it doesn't exist. it will never exist
<ogra_> that was my initial point
<ubang4bucks> not on any device but focus on the most popular
<ubang4bucks> ´cheaper
<ubang4bucks> like mtk
<ogra_> even there
<dobey> nope
<dobey> every device is different
<mcphail> ubang4bucks: ARM is hell
<ubang4bucks> theres lots of mtk devices that have the same hardware
<ogra_> mcphail, only android ARM
<mcphail> ogra_: tell that to my sheevaplug
<ogra_> the general linux world is pretty advanced in that regard nowadays
<dobey> ogra_: it's just it's own special level of hell
<ubang4bucks> you must be working for google since you paint such a bleak image of this projet as to get everyone leaving it feeling like its impossible
<ogra_> the ubuntu geneic kenrel or even mainline has support for like 40 boards nowadays ... userspace is generic ... so all you need is a device specific bootloader
<ogra_> that has improved massively over the last 10 years
<ubang4bucks> so why dont you just stfu if you got nothing positive to say?
<ogra_> it used to be as bad as android though
<dobey> dude.
<ogra_> ubang4bucks, please tame your language
<mcphail> ubang4bucks: stfu? seriously?
<ubang4bucks> go to #android
<dobey> that's where you should be. you keep talking about it. this channel is about ubuntu, and there is a code of conduct for it
<dobey> telling people to "stfu" is not in line with that coc
<ubang4bucks> i know your type
<ubang4bucks> if you could you get everyone in here baned
 * mcphail tweaks ubang4bucks' chubby cheeks. Settle down, sweetheart
<ubang4bucks> dont touch my cheeks
<ubang4bucks> ill bit your finger off
<NeKit> ubang4bucks, why don't you try it yourself then?
<NeKit> to get it running on generic MTK device
<dobey> if only cyanogenmod had done that before, maybe they'd still be around, right?
<brunch875> I wonder if jumping to devices such as a fairphone would solve this issue
<ubang4bucks> cause i dont wanna waste my life bashing away at a terminal
<brunch875> I really do not like the state of android and the EOL kernels
<brunch875> now this is pretty techy, so I doubt the average user would even care
<dobey> brunch875: i guess not
<brunch875> No wonder why mr Torvalds is always so angry :-)
<ubang4bucks> ubuntu touch phone costs an arm and a leg and then you wonder why isnt ubuntu running on phones geting any traction
<ogra_> nobody expects it to get any traction
<ogra_> it is not aiming at the mass market
<ogra_> (yet)
<ubang4bucks> somebody does or they woulnt be working on it
<brunch875> ubang4bucks: it has cost me as much as its android counterpart, are you sure of this?
<brunch875> the aquaris e4.5 ubuntu edition is the aquaris e4.5 after all
<ogra_> same goes for the other decvices ...
<brunch875> I'm personally really happy about it
<ubang4bucks> how much?
<dobey> cost of a retail ubuntu phone is in parity with cost of same phone with android on it
<brunch875> well, the hardware was about 170€ if I remember correctly
<ubang4bucks> i got my for 50
<mcphail> Pretty sure my Ubuntu phone was about 150 Euros. Not an arm and a leg. more of a tip of the spleen
<brunch875> the point is, you buy the android phone and you install ubuntu on it
<ubang4bucks> if i had 170€ to wast i would buy a ny cpu for my desktop or grafic card
<mcphail> ubang4bucks: or a new keyboard where all the letters work
<ubang4bucks> brunch875: the real point would be dual booting
<brunch875> you're missing the point, ubang4bucks. The ubuntu part of the phone is technically free
<brunch875> and dual booting already exists
<dobey> dual booting a phone is not nice
<ubang4bucks> dobey: say something positve for a change
<dobey> dual booting a PC these days, is not nice either
<brunch875> ^That I agree more
<raph_ael> dual booting is always a pain
<dobey> ubang4bucks: i am positive you are wrong.
<dobey> :)
 * ogra_ hasnt dual booted anything in like 15 years ... whatcha talking about ? 
<dobey> ogra_: the most asked question on askubuntu, apparently
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<raph_ael> I got my nexus 4 for something like 70€ more than a year ago, quite cheap but the battery life is not great with ubuntu
<ubang4bucks> dualbooting is the only way not to lose void your device warranty
 * mcphail chokes
 * brunch875 as well
<raph_ael> ogra_: I don't do neither
<ubang4bucks> but you keep pushing your way down peoples throats
<dobey> if you're worried about warranty, dual booting isn't going to save you there
<ogra_> ubang4bucks, except that you void it when installing the dual-boot mechanism (which usually means cracking the bootloader)
<brunch875> ubang4bucks: you can already dualboot ubuntu, but that's as bad simply installing it
<ubang4bucks> actually my bootloadr can be unloked
<brunch875> besides, the european comission probably doesn't look kindly onto the "void warranty on reflashing"
<dobey> actually it doesn't matter; you would still have to build an image specific to your device, and in a way that would work for dual booting, if you want to dual boot
<popey> Is this the 5 minute argument or the full half hour?
<dobey> popey: it's the trollololololololol version
<mcphail> From hancock to Python in one swoop
<ubang4bucks> popey: with this kind of opposition it might take 5weeks
<raph_ael> if you don't want to lose the garanty of your phone, don't touch the os, that's like it for now, no need for arguing
<ogra_> popey, it is the moment where everyone considers talking about something more positive ... like donald trump
<ogra_> :)
<popey> Is there going to be a Godwin's law for trump I wonder.
<ogra_> i just introduced it
<dobey> no. no there isn't
<ubang4bucks> you wont lose warranty if you can reflash back the original image
<raph_ael> popey: he's a kind of living godwin point
<raph_ael> ubang4bucks: till you reflash it bad and get an ungarantied brick
<mcphail> ubang4bucks: I like you. I like your optimism
<brunch875> "Hey, I want to return this laptop, the hard drive makes funny noises" -"No, sorry, you installed linux and the warranty is voided"
 * ogra_ wipes the coffee of the kbd
<dobey> ubang4bucks: nobody is going to cede to your point, because we've all been down this road already
<brunch875> I'm sure that'd count as scam
<brunch875> and I think likewise about phones
<dobey> brunch875: good luck swapping out a new hard drive in your phone :)
<ubang4bucks> you can swap the memory card
<ubang4bucks> you would install ubuntu on to the flash card and bot it from there
<popey> get your soldering iron out
<ubang4bucks> juyst like you do with usb pen on the pc
<brunch875> ubang4bucks: hopefully that day will come some day
<ogra_> some day ...
<raph_ael> memory cards and usb sticks are not good for an os use
<ubang4bucks> says you
<ubang4bucks> puppie lunix knoppix  and other beg to differ
<popey> how many billion knoppix phones are there?
<raph_ael> knoppix is a live system
<brunch875> ubuntu runs pretty well on usb3.0, too!
 * mcphail chokes again
<mcphail> must be beer o'clock...
<raph_ael> live systems are not meant to stay days long alive with heavy files usage
<popey> YES!
<ogra_> brunch875, does run knoppix on usb3.0 phones though ?
<ogra_> *does knoppix run
<popey> -!- abeato [~abeato@16.red-83-54-225.dynamicip.rima-tde.net] has quit [Quit: DISGUSTED]
<brunch875> usb3.0 phones?
<ogra_> knoppix ?
 * ogra_ grins
<raph_ael> maybe we'll see people hanging their laptop like cellphones to phone on streets :)
<brunch875> I've only *heard* about knoppix before
<raph_ael> Knoppix was my first linux in 1999
<ubang4bucks> slax
<brunch875> my first was fedora
<raph_ael> and well it was really not meant to be installed at this time (broke everything at updates)
<popey> Corel here :)
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> corel ...
<raph_ael> popey: fun, it was my first live CD try in 98 :)
<raph_ael> got it in a linux magazine
<ogra_> that was a beautiful thing back then
<popey> Yeah, I got mine in a fat book
<raph_ael> ogra_: indeed it was impressing for the time
<ogra_> mine was slackware on 14 floppies ... copied from a friend
<dobey> further down the sprial i see :)
<ogra_> (there were no CDs at that time)
<ubang4bucks> mine was coyote linux from one floppy
<brunch875> I remember the compiz cube, made me love linux. I'd only dual boot to windows to play games. But then wine matured and our Lord Gaben brought us more games
<raph_ael> maybe I tried some redhat before Corel, but almost at the same period
<popey> in 30 years, my (now) son 10 year old will be telling his friends via holographic irc that his first Linux was Android :S
<ogra_> haha
<brunch875> gnu-tears :p
<dobey> haha, 30 years
<popey> (only because then he'll be similar age to me now)
<dobey> that's not why i'm laughing at that ;)
<ubang4bucks> get over your middle age crisis you losers
<ogra_> language ... (again) ...
<ogra_> please keep it friendly ubang4bucks
<ubang4bucks> lul
<ubang4bucks> like you ogra_?
<raph_ael> ubang4bucks: you're on irc and not counting your billions with Mr Trump, you are a loser too
<ogra_> raph_ael, same goes to you ... that language isnt appropriate in ubuntu channels
<ubang4bucks> i dont score based on money
<ubang4bucks> only losers do
<dobey> just on how well you troll ubuntu irc channels and get banned?
<ogra_> ha
<raph_ael> ogra_: indeed, it was just sarcastic
<ogra_> yeah i got that :)
<popey> So, do we have any positive steps forward coming from this super conversation?
<popey> Action items anyone?
<popey> Shall we meet again next week and fix everything?
 * ogra_ has an action item ... 
<ubang4bucks> i count my score based on ubuntu badges
<ogra_> - beer
<popey> ogra_: is it liquid?
<popey> hah
<brunch875> hahaha
<raph_ael> to be positive, I had to switch back to android for a few weeks, going back to ubuntu touch was great
<dobey> ubang4bucks is jono?
<ubang4bucks> no im not Japanese
<dobey> neither is jono
<ubang4bucks> sound japanese to me
<ubang4bucks> and you all know how japanese loves badges
<NeKit> whom is possible to ask about Ubuntu Tablet hardware adaptation?
<NeKit> I wonder why Bluetooth stack was backported from newer kernel
<dobey> bluez 5 was needed to get bluetooth 4 (ble) to work
<ogra_> most likely because the old one was missing support for bluez5
<NeKit> I see, so for bluez 4 old one should be fine?
<ogra_> except that you wont find an ubuntu image with 4 anymore
<dobey> ubang4bucks: racism is also not acceptable.
<ubang4bucks> dobey: why are you a racist?
<NeKit> how HCI serial is enabled on MTK?
<ubang4bucks> i knew a black japanese cool guy
<mcphail> What have I missed? Jono loves badgers?
<dobey> if you continue with the language and such comments, i will ask that you be banned
<dobey> mcphail: jono created the ubuntu badges/trophies thing
<ubang4bucks> maybe pointing out that a black japanese was a cool guy is being derogative to all the other white japanese?
<brunch875> come on, ubang4bucks, the game gets old quick. We welcome you here either way
<NeKit> I mean, is hciattach used for MediaTek to attach it to BlueZ?
<ubang4bucks> at least in dobey prejudiced book of irc laws
<k1l_> ubang4bucks: stop that. the code of conduct applies in here too
<mcphail> ubang4bucks: aww. You were doing so well. Thought you were going to be one of the cute trolls. Thought you were a "keeper"
<ubang4bucks> just cause trolls are in charge here dosent make them any less of a trolls
<ubang4bucks> and names some one a troll is pretty damn racist in my book
<mcphail> mcphail: i apologise to yrollkind
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> sigh
<mcphail> Wasn't as much fun as studio_. He was the best
<ogra_> +1
<brunch875> studio_ seemed to be genuinely in distress
<dobey> he was not
<ogra_> (though studio started getting annoying when he starts chasing us in provate telling us what we need to implement in the platform to please him)
<ogra_> *started
<dobey> no, he started getting annoying when we had to answer the same question 50 times
<ogra_> that was actually funny (at times) :)
<brunch875> yeah, it seemed more greed and confusion than ill-intent
<k1l_> studio_ really thought he was helping
<ogra_> true
<sergiusens> wow, studio, that brought back memories
<dobey> heh
<Guest81742> hi
<Guest81742>  is anyone here?
<Guest81742> ....?.?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-03
<SpmP> I would like to try ubuntu-touch again on Nexus4 Mako but having some issues. With `channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu` I get Waiting for device to enter recovery mode ... Failed to enter Recovery
<SpmP> Is there a 16.10/17.04 image that I can use with Mako? I found images at `http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/`, can the recovery and image just be flashed and everything is OK? What is recommended procedure. Cheers
<lotuspsychje> SpmP: i would recommend the wiki install link in the topic
<lotuspsychje> SpmP: might be possible you also need the =debootstrap
<lotuspsychje> SpmP: not sure wich channel is recommended to be best for mako these days...
<lotuspsychje> SpmP: if your main computer has ubuntu, there is now also a package that can install ubuntu-touch on devices easy
<chrisjosh> hello
<chrisjosh> i want to know if the ubuntu mobile os works for the samsung s4 active ?
<dobey> SpmP: what is currently on your device? i'd recommend flashing to stock android 4.4, booting up to welcome screen, rebooting into bootloader, and then flashing with ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap
<dobey> SpmP: and no, 16.10/17.04 is not supported on phones
<mterry> tedg_: congrats on landing the UAL bits  :)
<tedg_> mterry: Thanks!
<tedg_> Nice to cut down on the number of silos in flight.
<brunch875> Has anyone seen the matrix.org protocol?
<mterry> bfiller: hey btw apps should be specifying both mir and unity8 as plugs -- I think they all just specify unity8 right now.  Not urgent, but should be done before they can be confined.  I've got PRs out for snapd that let me run the calculator app confined if it has both interfaces specified.  Working on running through more apps and seeing what gaps I still
<mterry> have left to plug
<mterry> jdstrand: I think the unity8-session snap's upload to store got stalled because I added the unity8 slot (which doesn't formally exist yet) -- you added a special case to the store to let that through, but only for plug side I'm guessing?
 * mterry removes the slot for now
<bfiller> mterry, ack
<bfiller> will add to list
<SpmP> I just got 'stable' installed on my Nexus4, says it is '15.04'. Is there a 16.10 or 17.04 that I can upgrade to? What is the path to desktop convergence? Is there a 'swype' style keyboard... and.. can I get my soft buttons back (bac home etc)?
<dobey> SpmP: as i said earlier, no, only the 15.04 based images are supported on phones/tablets currently
<dobey> part of the path is moving to a snap/core based system, which we are currently working on
<dobey> no, there isn't a swype style keyboard at the moment, and no, ubuntu's design is not based around soft buttons
<SpmP> dobey: Desktop ubuntu crashed on me last night installing them image, so didnt see your message. So when you go to snap/core nexus 4 is out i assume...
<dobey> not necessarily, but mako is a pretty limited device in terms of hardware, and what one would need for a truly viable convergent device
<dobey> i don't know if mako will continue being an "official" port device at that point, but there's no real technical reason someone couldn't provide community port for it
<SpmP> I have been looking at new devices and ubuntu-touch/converence etc. are priorities for it. Are we stuck at M Pro 5 (which is a pretty amazing device) or are there other refence hardwares you are using, like pro 6 or whatever. Will we ever get desktop (i.e full shell bash apt etc) type scope to apps?
 * taiebot dreaming of a new ubuntu edge 
<dobey> i think what you're asking is if we'll get traditional insecure and unconfined access to the system for all apps? pretty sure the answer to that is no. that is definitely not part of the design. the design is to be fmore secure, not less
<SpmP> I suppose that is what I am asking 8) And in a roundabout way will it be possible to use for 'work' as in a dev environment etc. Is it just a matter of porting apps to the new security model or are the changes bigger? When do you expect new snap/core to be user testable?
<dobey> it will certainly be possible to do development within it. however, i'm not sure if it's 100% clear on what that looks like for all aspects of "development" at this point
<dobey> SpmP: some of it is testable right now (well, a bit buggy, but we're working on those).
<dobey> there are some public instructions somewhere, which i am having trouble finding, mostly because i don't follow instructions and have way too much in my head already :)
<dobey> mterry: ^^ do you know where the "try out the unity 8 snap" public instructions are? i swear i saw some article about it somewhere
<mterry> dobey: I believe this is what we have: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o-jKITqUxRsujmN3OwRj3wRnn6dgblKuvrhKjeN8-Wc
<mterry> Should be public
<dobey> ah yeah, i can open it incognito
<dobey> SpmP: ^^ so that might help you to set up a simple vm to test unity8 on core with
<SpmP> 8) Cheers. So VM/Desktop only at this stage unless you have dragon board?
<dobey> well, i'm sure there are other things it could probably be run on, but would require more work
<bumblehead> i am searching for news about ubuntu touch every day...
<bumblehead> i've been using ut on my phone for a few years
<bumblehead> i want to get a new phone
<bumblehead> and i want it to run ubuntu personal
<bumblehead> can anyone here give me any clue about when ubuntu might be available for a new phone?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-04
<SpmP> To what extent does ubuntu-touch track user activity please? i.e. why does scopes want my location? Please excuse the n00bness,  but how do I launch unity 8 on my 17.04 desktop Ubuntu once installed from snap? Must I use a VM with Mir etc?
<bumblehead> SpmP  visit here once in a while and ask questions...
<bumblehead> no one has ever answered me
<bumblehead> :(
<SpmP> Answers to just that questions or answers in general? I have got heaps of answers today, pretty happy 8)
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-05
<CoderEurope> I shall just leave this here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Mobile-Phones-Communication-/15032/i.html?LH_PrefLoc=2&_sac=1&_sop=10&_nkw=ubuntu&_from=R40&_arr=1&_trksid=m194
<CoderEurope> http://www.wikihow.com/Save-Searches-on-eBay
<kapi59ttp> hello all! are there any news about the bluetooth problems for audio calls? thank you!
<Praveen> Hi
<Praveen> Hello
